# Fette Bikes und Fette Mucke



## Bumble (7. November 2012)

Hallöle,

nachdem Kitties Aufbauthread ja schon einige Zeit lang als alternativer Musik-Thread missbraucht wurde, denk ich mal, es wäre an der Zeit, und mit Eröffnung des Fatbike Unterforums auch nötig, hier passende Mucke (iss bei mir seeeeeeeeehr breit gefächert ) zu den dicken Rädern zu posten. 

Ich mach mal den Anfang:


----------



## Jocki (7. November 2012)

Mein Favorit von The Clash:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXxdAIFVcAM&feature=related"]The Clash - Bankrobber - New York 1981 (10) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mit Fatbikes assoziere ich aber eher so nen Sound
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_U8-F9H1pc&feature=related"]Crazy Eddie's Last Hurrah - Reckless Kelly  (High Quality) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossSepp (7. November 2012)

Quiet little voices...quiet little MONSTERS


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2012)

Diesen Thread wollte ich auch schon mal eröffnen, aber irgendwie hab ichs dann doch vergessen.

Hab ich möglicherweise schon mal verlinkt, aber eigentlich kann man dieses Lied gar nicht oft genug verlinken...

brrrrrt

eigentlich wollte ich hier mal wieder Crowbar verlinken, aber ich bin gerade zufällig auf das hier gestoßen:

[yt= Blues Pills - Black Smoke]xOomz-QZx7o&feature=related[/yt]
Es braucht definitiv keinen SängER für Stoner/Psychedelic, da stellt sich mir ja glatt die Tolle auf


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2012)

CrossSepp schrieb:


> We Were Promised Jetpacks - Quiet Little Voices - YouTube



Danke für den Tipp, kannte ich nicht die Band. 

und gleich noch einen:


----------



## Olafs (8. November 2012)

Hat sich herausgestellt, das Expoited `nen schlanken Fuss auf dem Fatbike macht. Hier sei mal "Alternative" aus "Troops of Tomorrow" 1982 hervorgelobt...

Das Video hat die beste Soundqualli, die Liveversionen sind eher was fürs Auge: http://goo.gl/WyNsM 






...und Hammerhead geht natürlich auf allen Belägen!


----------



## Kittie (8. November 2012)

Mal zwei völlig entgegen gesetzte Sachen.













Beides auf seine eigene Art einzigartig


----------



## BigJohn (8. November 2012)

So ich muss auch noch mal was loswerden, nachdem der Postbote heute zwei Tickets gebracht hat 

[yt=Graveyard]aiZqjPoYJ7U&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## antique (8. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS6dOubu_6w&feature=colike"]Air - Sexy Boy - YouTube[/nomedia]

Den Song verbinde ich mit Fat Bikes


----------



## CrossSepp (8. November 2012)

auch noch was richtig Fettes


----------



## Bumble (15. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossSepp (2. Dezember 2012)

passend zum Schnee,finde ich...


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2012)

CrossSepp schrieb:


> passend zum Schnee,finde ich...



passt sehr gut finde ich und schön dass du nicht die Schnarchnasenversion von Eric Clapton gewählt hast.


----------



## killercouch (13. Dezember 2012)

CrossSepp schrieb:


> Quiet little voices...quiet little MONSTERS


 
Hab zwar nix mit dicken Reifen in der Garage zu stehen, mich aber trotzdem hierher verirrt...

Und für den Tipp muss ich mich mal so richtig bedanken! Schönes, schönes Ding!!!! Du hast nicht zufällig die Vinyl noch über?  Die ist nämlich überall ausverkauft... 

Naja, und wo ich mich nun schon in die Fat-Mugge-Abteilung verirrt habe, dann kommen evtl. auch bald noch die fetten Reifen dazu. Das Haben-Will-Männlein hat sich jedenfalls schon erhoben, allerdings ist das Vernunft-Männlein noch stärker, wird ja auch vom Konto-Männlein unterstützt...


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2012)

Weil der Reifen grade beim Zoll liegt und auf mich wartet


----------



## CrossSepp (16. Dezember 2012)

Wieder was nettes gefunden,paßt bestimmt perfekt als Sound zu einem schönen Fat Bike Filmchen


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Dezember 2012)

Bumble schrieb:


> Weil der Reifen grade beim *Zoll* liegt...



Die werden wohl vorher nochmal ungläubig vermessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die werden wohl vorher nochmal ungläubig vermessen?




Ach was, die kennen mich doch schon, hab ja die 100mm Felge auch dort abgeholt. 

"Schau mal der Verrückte mit den komischen Fahrradteilen kommt wieder" 

Und weil das hier der Mucke-Thread ist und ich mir grad ein Guinness aufgemacht hab:






Prost


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe doch das Doppeldeutige extra fett gemacht. 

Ja, beim Zoll ist´s immer lustig!

Na dann mal  !


----------



## CrossSepp (1. Januar 2013)

MOVE SUCKER...!

[yt=RatM]?v=Zf65Jxw8UL4[/yt]


----------



## CrossSepp (6. Februar 2013)

[yt=JLH]?v=zpuaCoK_rl4[/yt]


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2013)




----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2013)

Nachdem es hier schon um Interpretationen von Cocaine ging, hier mal eine die mir zusagt. Der Clapton kann zuhause bleiben.


----------



## Bumble (26. März 2013)

bevor das hier einschläft und weil mir grade danach ist:


----------



## Kittie (27. März 2013)

@Bumble

Ein absoluter Klassiker!

Da lege ich einen (oder besser gleich zwei) nach 

Hauptsächlich wegen dem Video, was einfach sau Geil ist, aber....






....wenn es nur um das Video geht, noch besser geht, weil sehr gut synchronisiert mit der Musik.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. April 2013)

Weil ich es eben auf dem Plattenteller hatte:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_VkhFBeei4"]KYUSS-Big Bikes - YouTube[/nomedia]



> Here she comes a ridin
> Well burning down the street.
> Here she comes a ****ing the boy,
> Hear the New York street
> ...


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2013)

über einen monat mucke-pause, geht ja garnicht 

bitteschön:





ich merk dass ich älter werde, früher hätte ich damit eher wenig anfangen können 

es gibt noch einiges an guter mucke zu entdecken, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (14. Mai 2013)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen  Das mit dem zunehmendem Alter hat auch was für sich. Ich komme eher aus der Metal Ecke und die Aktuellen Sachen waren immer mein Ding....Aber zunehmend auch die ganzen alten Klassiker aus dem diesem Bereich, die mich früher nicht interessiert haben. Da gibt es viel zu entdecken, stimmt


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2013)

dann leg ich gleich nochmal nach


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Mai 2013)

Freunde der Sonne, wenn mich Vater Freistaat im Herbst nicht versetzt, dann wird die Umzugsrücklage anderweitig verbraten und ich joine den Club der fetten Reifen!

Bitte Daumen drücken, auch wenn mich hier kein Schwein kennt.


----------



## Bumble (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## customcarsle (25. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oO2vVqaKK4"]System Of A Down - Shimmy ( Complete / NO-GEMA ) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kittie (30. Mai 2013)

DiO Holy Diver - Herrlicher Metal-Trash aus der "guten" Zeit 







Und weil´s einfach gut ist....


Hildebrandslied - von Transit


----------



## Kittie (3. Juli 2013)

Mir ist gerade so Winterlich  Prost....







und gerade im Player.....minus 10° steife Briese von der Seite und im Wald wird es gerade dunkel.....ich will SCHNEE!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir beides! Prost!


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

Prost erinnert mich grade dran, dass ich ja heut nochwas vorhatte. 

BTW: Gibt es hier unter den Fatbikern eine eindeutige musikalische Tendenz, oder halten sich die Ungläubigen aus Angst vor der Schmach nur zurück? Ich mein, manch Individuum findet sicher auch Atzenmusik fett?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Prost erinnert mich grade dran, dass ich ja heut nochwas vorhatte.



Mich auch 



BigJohn schrieb:


> BTW: Gibt es hier unter den Fatbikern eine eindeutige musikalische Tendenz, oder halten sich die Ungläubigen aus Angst vor der Schmach nur zurück?



War das jetzt ne rhetorische Frage ? 








Damals fand ich die Jungs noch richtig gut, beim nächsten Album schon nicht mehr...


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2013)

Nun, diversen Hip Hop poste ich dann eher im dafür vorgesehenen Thread. 
Ansonsten hatten wir es ja hier schon mal von Punkrock...

Was hättest du noch anzubieten? Wir sind hier unter uns, Jonas, nur frei raus damit!


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nun, diversen Hip Hop poste ich dann eher im dafür vorgesehenen Thread.


Also die Schmach! 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was hättest du noch anzubieten? Wir sind hier unter uns, Jonas, nur frei raus damit!


Ich würde sagen Asteroid geht immer, passt zumindest zu meinem Bier.






Und weils hier ne eindeutige Unterversorgung an der täglichen Ration Kyuss gibt:


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2013)

Kyuss geht immer 

Mit den QOTSA konnt ich dagegen nie viel anfangen.


Achja Punk:






Da gibts jetzt hoffentlich keine Diskussion ob das auch wirklich richtiger Punk ist


----------



## Kittie (11. Juli 2013)

Bei meiner letzten "Nordic Notes" Bestellung, war ein Free Sampler dabei, den ich gerne mit Euch teilen würde. Das sind 15 Songs von Nord-Europäischen Bands und Künstlern, die "beinahe" alle samt Klasse sind.

Anfange werde ich mal mit den ersten Beiden Künstlern 

Schönes Winter Thema.....





Nicht so der hit, aber der Vollständigkeit halber....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2013)

Oh Mann, sooo jung bin ich doch gar nicht mehr, aber 99% der Mucke kenne ich gar nicht... 
Bin zur Zeit Strohwitwer und das Haus ist heute morgen leer. Alle Arbeiten. 
Habe mir heute morgen erstmal die Ohren hiermit zugedröhnt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE"]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube[/nomedia]

Auch mal ganz gut:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGu68qQL7bM"]City - Am Fenster [ Berlin, WaldbÃ¼hne 16. Mai 1996 ]  STEREO HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## BigJohn (12. Juli 2013)

Das könnte hier auch ganz gut reinpassen und im überaus geilen Video kommt sogar ein Bike vor.


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das könnte hier auch ganz gut reinpassen und im überaus geilen Video kommt sogar ein Bike vor.]



gefällt mir beides gut, Video und Mucke


----------



## Kittie (27. Juli 2013)

Alle alten "DDR Bürger" sollte das erste kennen 






und was für  herrlich depressive Wintertage auf dem Rad....aber Achtung: nur in manischen Phasen genießen


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> [The Bones - Dead End Cruisin]


Der Sänger sieht auf dem Vorschaubild irgendwie nach Gangnam-Style aus 

Am Wochenende findet das Void Fest unter meiner Beteiligung (als audio- und hopfenphiler Konsument) statt. Dazu mal ein kleines Video für mein Samstagabendprogramm:


----------



## harald_legner (1. August 2013)

My name is mud - Primus


----------



## Kittie (3. September 2013)

gerade eben drüber gestolpert und für Genial befunden.... Mann ist da lange her, als die beiden Helloween Alben im Player lagen 






Michael Kiske in Bestform....Cooler Typ


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2013)

aus den 80ern hätte ich da auch was 

hab ich damals rauf und runter gehört


----------



## Kittie (3. September 2013)

oh ja....


----------



## Fabeymer (4. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6P07hpRNNA"]Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Ramada Inn (ACL 2012) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Der alte Mann macht immer noch die meisten jungen Hüpfer nass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. September 2013)

Die Jungs und Mädels sind grade das erste mal bei uns auf Tour, werd mir das am Sonntag mal anschaun, könnte Live ein echter Kracher werden. 

http://eastcameronfolkcore.com/
  @FlowinFlo: Die spielen sogar in Jena


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> http://eastcameronfolkcore.com/
> @FlowinFlo: Die spielen sogar in Jena



Sehr geiler Tipp, danke dir! Das dürfte ein netter Abend in der Rose werden...


----------



## BigJohn (21. September 2013)

Leider nicht in meiner Nähe :/
Bis die nach Bayern kommen wohn ich in Hessen.


----------



## jake (21. September 2013)

da muss ich mich als "nur" leser mal kurz einmischen 
@ Kittie: wenn schon Arkona - dann das hier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGFSIB7tSeo


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein netter Abend in der Rose werden...



Leider ein recht kurzer Abend  !!!

Die spielen nur knapp ne Stunde 

Ob es an den nur ca. 30 Leuten lag ? 

Am besten alle Kumpels einpacken und kräftig Stimmung machen, die Band war jedenfalls mit Herzblut bei der Sache und verdient die Aufmerksamkeit, ich fands geil


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. September 2013)

Warst du in DD? 
Nur 30 Leute? Da stand ja mehr Personal auf der Bühne!


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Warst du in DD?
> Nur 30 Leute? Da stand ja mehr Personal auf der Bühne!



Ich war in Wiesbaden.

Auf der Bühne 9, vor der Bühne ca. 30 Leute  kennt halt noch keine Sau die Truppe.


----------



## Kittie (30. September 2013)

Oh ja.... und der Bandname ist ja mal sowas von Geil


----------



## BigJohn (30. September 2013)

uncoverbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (1. Oktober 2013)

prinzipiell ja schon...oft gefällt einem einfach nur das am besten, was man zuerst gehört hat - und das sind nun mal zwangsläufig die Originale. Das Cover von Opeth ist meiner Meinung nach noch ein Hauch besser als das von DP.


Oder dieses hier...einfach fantastisch


----------



## Bumble (5. Oktober 2013)

Coverversionen müssen sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich vom Original unterscheiden und dürfen auch gerne völlig schräg sein wie das hier 






Klanglich ist das übrigens absolute Oberklasse was die Dame da abliefert, unbedingt mal auf ner guten Anlage anhören.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Oktober 2013)

Vorgestern live gesehen, war sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## Bumble (8. Oktober 2013)

Kittie ist schuld, das mit den Coverversionen läßt mir jetzt keine Ruhe mehr


----------



## mete (8. Oktober 2013)

Yeah, Coverversionen 





können auch gern drei Mal so lang wie das Original sein


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2013)

Metallica hatten wir hier noch garnicht  
Natürlich was altes mit Cliff Burton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URisXCN5058"]Albert Cummings Music Video - YouTube[/nomedia]Hmm, da war noch kein Blues dabei
Groetjes D-Lander
_noch mitleser_


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal. Meine Favoriten zur Zeit:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/68365462"]http://vimeo.com/68365462[/ame]​


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Oktober 2013)

klingt so ein bisschen wie joy division meets the doors.... danke dafür! oder war das bauhaus?


----------



## dorfmann (10. November 2013)




----------



## Bumble (11. November 2013)

sehr schöner, respektvoller Song


----------



## dorfmann (11. November 2013)

Prost 

Aber der hat noch mehr Promille:


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Prost
> 
> Aber der hat noch mehr Promille:



schäm dich, den hatte ich schonmal verlinkt   

Ich liebe  die Pogues 

Und zum 1-jährigen Mucke Thread Jubiläum mal was von Joe Strummer, Johnny Cash, Bob Marley, wie auch immer


----------



## dorfmann (11. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> schäm dich, den hatte ich schonmal verlinkt
> 
> ups, ich sollte den Thread mal ganz lesen
> ...äh...hören


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


>



geil


----------



## dorfmann (12. November 2013)

Verdammt, jetzt hol ich mir doch nochn Bier 

[yt=]W8LCgn6zAak?[/yt]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt hol ich mir doch nochn Bier



Ich auch


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2013)

Heute Abend Marathon?


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Heute Abend Marathon?



gerne


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2013)

Hört ihr euch das eigentlich auch gegenseitig alles an? Ich mach das, aber das Ender der 3. Seite hört sich auf den Harald Juhnke und Black Raven etwas zu besoffen an.


----------



## dorfmann (12. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hört ihr euch das eigentlich auch gegenseitig  alles an? Ich mach das, aber das Ender der 3. Seite hört sich auf den  Harald Juhnke und Black Raven etwas zu besoffen an.



Ich feier hier schon gut ab, und ja zu so später Stunde kommt das vor  



BigJohn schrieb:


> Heute Abend Marathon?



einer geht noch


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hört ihr euch das eigentlich auch gegenseitig alles an?


 na klar, was denkst du denn ? 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich mach das, aber das Ender der 3. Seite hört sich auf den Harald Juhnke und Black Raven etwas zu besoffen an.


 So solls doch sein


----------



## dorfmann (12. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> So solls doch sein






ich bin raus für heute, gn8 

das hier kann eh keiner mehr toppen


----------



## yo_eddy (12. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> das hier kann eh keiner mehr toppen


----------



## dorfmann (12. November 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


>



Kam gut heute morgen beim Kaffee 

Sultans of Swing,  spitzen Live-Version
Gänsehaut ab 8:00 
Marc Knopfler at his best


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

jetzt fängst du ja schon wieder an 

nene, heut sauf ich nix und geh zeitig ins Bettchen


----------



## dorfmann (12. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> jetzt fängst du ja schon wieder an
> 
> nene, heut sauf ich nix und geh zeitig ins Bettchen



Hangover gehabt ? 

Bin aber auch jetzt nach dem Püllecken ins Bett


----------



## Bodenprobe (12. November 2013)

.


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2013)

Fette Msuk und ein völlig bekloppter auf nem Fahrrad:






Wahlweise auch aufn Rollstuhl, wenn ihr nen Youtube-Unblocker habt.


----------



## dorfmann (14. November 2013)

Mit dem Rollator durch den Supermarkt ist bestimmt fett


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2013)

Da will ich hier auch nochmal...
Vorsicht, macht durstig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. November 2013)

die will ich mir schon seit 15jahren live anschaun, irgendwie kommt immer was dazwischen 

geile band 



dorfmann schrieb:


> Mit dem Rollator durch den Supermarkt ist bestimmt fett


----------



## losbub (15. November 2013)

toll leute mit musikgeschmack gibt's hier auch 

Edith: tt dafür wäre ich auch zu haben, habe ich mir auch erst wieder reingezogen, allerdings die Version für`s auge


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2013)

hatten wir die eigentlich schon?


----------



## dorfmann (16. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> Edith: tt dafür wäre ich auch zu haben, habe ich mir auch erst wieder reingezogen, allerdings *die Version für`s auge*



Ist aber auch schön  
deswegen gleich nochmal:


----------



## Bumble (16. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> hatten wir die eigentlich schon?


----------



## zoomer (16. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> na klar, was denkst du denn ?
> 
> So solls doch sein




Ist das da nicht Danny Hart am Schlagzeug 



Mann, da war echt einiges dabei - grosses (Musik-)Kino.


----------



## losbub (16. November 2013)

dann bleiben wir mal bei deutschen bands

unbedingt mit intro hören ab ca. 1:30 geht's dann richtig los, ein kleiner "german Hendrix" man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich den jetzt mal so nenne

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wimj811qHJE"]Grobschnitt - Solar Music Live - YouTube[/nomedia]

und etwas aktuelleres, sind live spitze - nannten sich bis vor kurzem noch elis, da finde ich wirklich das komplette Album gut

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yXwenXM_qo&feature=relmfu"]Ruins of Wyrd (Elis) - Intro - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## losbub (16. November 2013)

momentan steh ich auf was unter dem Oberbegriff melodic death metal einzuordnen ist,da gibt sehrgutes aus den nordischen ländern  wie finnland, norwegen etc.

akrea sind von hier, ne sehr sympatische truppe:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54rscjVTvNQ"]AKREA - FEUER UND LICHT - OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rEzUJl0H8E"]Akrea "Imperium" - YouTube[/nomedia] ab 2:15 folgen die riffs


----------



## Bumble (16. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das da nicht Danny Hart am Schlagzeug



Krass was du alles siehst. 

Stimmt, damals bei Thin Lizzy hatte er noch lange Haare. 









losbub schrieb:


> dann bleiben wir mal bei deutschen bands



okay, ich geh mal zurück in die frühen 70er


----------



## losbub (16. November 2013)

Krautrock, da finde ich z.B. Jane sehr gut das Album Windows Live von 76 oder natürlich auch die KRAAN (Funkrock)
Edith: Quatsch das Album heist Jane Live at home von 76

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwld4ADsEeA"]Jane - Hangman Part 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDjK1hYcu1U"]Jane - Lady - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmrA3wkbJV8"]KRAAN Nam Nam Part Two. BASS SOLO. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. November 2013)

Zu wenig Frauen.

bevor hier gute Laune aufkommt - Aderlass ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJac-TSA2I4"]Soap & Skin - Cynthia - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HboLFts2AbM"]Soap & Skin - Voyage Voyage - Scala London - 11.04.12 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zoomer (16. November 2013)

Und bevor hier jemand traurig wird ....



.... noch mehr Frau :

Fiva



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X62OJG6Whg"]Fiva & Das Phantom Orchester - Dein LÃ¤cheln verdreht KÃ¶pfe - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rDvK6N9Ovw"]Fiva & Das Phantom Orchester - Mein Herz tanzt Farben (live @ on3-Studio) - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLpEe11g0OE"]FIVA & DAS PHANTOM ORCHESTER - Die Stadt gehÃ¶rt wieder mir // live - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## losbub (16. November 2013)

stimmt die Frauen sind hier viel zu kurz gekommen  langts wenn man sie hört.

ich hoffe ihr hockt net trocken bei der musik, ich sag mal prost!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ631ngl_YU"]Lacuna Coil - This Is My Dream - YouTube[/nomedia]

 spezieel für dich zommer, noch ein stück trauriger   - aber gut das ist das wichtigste
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmInifeZkzY"]Wallander - Anna Ternheim - Quiet Night - YouTube[/nomedia]

passt gut 

find ich übrigens toll das man hier für verschieden musik Richtungen offen ist


----------



## dorfmann (16. November 2013)

wasn hier, saufparty ?


----------



## losbub (16. November 2013)

@ dorfmann 

 schon lange nicht mehr gehört

was wollen wir trinken ......met ...met.....met  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao2aEV0JN3k"]Equilibrium - met - YouTube[/nomedia]

ist pagan metal  nicht das , das jemand in falschen hals kriegt, könnte man zumindest teilweise falsch verstehen

ja prost!


----------



## zoomer (16. November 2013)

Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, Lift kaputt.
Kohlenhydrate verschwunden, Fettverbrennung startet nicht ...


Katalysator gefällig ?

Kalkbrenner Paule

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56017993"]Castenets[/ame]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O57NawJXpiM"]Paul Kalkbrenner live - TrÃ¼mmerung - Berlin Festival 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dorfmann (17. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> was wollen wir trinken ......met ...met.....met
> ja prost!



wäre fein aber ich hab nur noch Wein-
oh das reimt sich



zoomer schrieb:


> Katalysator gefällig ?
> 
> Kalkbrenner Paule



sehr geil mal ne andere Richtung 

spring ich mal nach 1990


----------



## losbub (17. November 2013)

Kalkbrenner ist gut, die aber auch, heute sagt man wohl Techno dazu, gibt ein haufen guter electronic musik, zweites stück ist schon älter mit Gesang.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwldaxSjVn0&feature=related"]Tangerine Dream Coldwater Canyon - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIxT5vGyTFE"]Tangerine Dream - Bent Cold Sidewalk (1978) - YouTube[/nomedia]


Yellow aus der schweiz sind auch gut, ich finde das ältere Album "stella" von denen da am besten


----------



## dorfmann (17. November 2013)

Sehr geil, neben Kraftwerk und Yello einer der Pioniere was elektronische Musik betrifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (17. November 2013)

Yepp, aber den hier eingeschlossen,  auch den mike oldfield, Alan parson
Album "tales of mysterie and Imagination" u. "pyramid"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HJ2Q8GQwts"]Jean Michel Jarre Oxygene - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7BM7wjYIc&list=PLACAFF4EE3DE67AB8"]The Alan Parsons Project - A Dream Within A Dream - Lyrics 1976 - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efzgW8OCvD8"]The Alan Parsons Project- Voyager - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ramses nicht zu vergessen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=powsY4FQgGU"]Ramses - La Leyla 1976 (Full Album Listen) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dorfmann (17. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> Yepp, aber den hier eingeschlossen,  auch den mike oldfield
> 
> Jean Michel Jarre Oxygene - YouTube



auf jeden 


Ich sag mal gute Nacht für heute und lass das hier einfach mal laufen:


----------



## losbub (17. November 2013)

Bin dann jetzt auch raus und hör noch ein wenig rein - guts nächtle


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2013)

Alles da oben â

Genial !


Und fÃ¼r die Hipster Fixed Gear HornbrillentrÃ¤ger,
mit dem Fatbike durch die Stadt ->

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdlXGRqNFSo"]Caro Emerald - A night like this - Stuck - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMYQNIwH8Es"]The Bamboos - 'King Of The Rodeo' feat. Megan Washington - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und bevor die GlÃ¼ckshormone frei werden,

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZeRaE1m6s"]Syl Johnson - Is It Because I'm Black [Live at The Echo, Los Angeles, 11 Feb 2012] - YouTube[/nomedia]

Tekitha - Walking Through The Darkness




Ich bin auch weg,
und hÃ¶r mal die ersten Seiten


----------



## Dutshlander (17. November 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jc7Lj3uXaMM
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## yo_eddy (17. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s

Mal was anderes, ab 1:10 geht's richtig los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (17. November 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s
> 
> Mal was anderes, ab 1:10 geht's richtig los...


----------



## Panama1970 (17. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY

Stoner rock vom feinsten


----------



## dorfmann (19. November 2013)




----------



## Bumble (19. November 2013)

Grade bissl bei Piratebay gestöbert und das hier entdeckt:
[yt=]KAOvMnI1ETY#t=45[/yt]


----------



## dorfmann (19. November 2013)

80er waren auf jeden Fall eine richtig coole Zeit


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

n`abend

dieses für bumble
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e6deXbr914"]Siouxsie & The Banshees - Israel [HD] - YouTube[/nomedia]

jenes für Dorfmann
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi7hOHCTU6w&list=PL3DDB1073A34DE21A"]Propaganda - Dr. Mabuse (1984) (Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2013)




----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

Polizisten

und hier: der rote Hugo hängt tot im seil .....2:45

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npp5Mc2NITo"]Spliff - DÃ©ja Vu (live 1982) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dorfmann (19. November 2013)

Mal was Sentimentales 
Hier war vor kurzem noch ein wunderschöner,
kleiner und unberührter Singletrail:


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

die roller wurden getauscht gegen ein schnellers fatbike 1:09
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9236950/City_Meister_aller_Klassen_1978

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4240041/City_Am_Fenster


@ Dorfmann das hatten wir hier auch vorletztes jahr, da waren sogar bürgerproteste, Zeitung, Führung mit Forstverwaltung zur Aufklärung etc., ist aber wie die auch behauptet hatten auch relativ schnell wieder nachgewaschsen zunindest zum teil schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (20. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> @ Dorfmann das hatten wir hier auch vorletztes jahr, da waren sogar bürgerproteste, Zeitung, Führung mit Forstverwaltung zur Aufklärung etc., ist aber wie die auch behauptet hatten auch relativ schnell wieder nachgewaschsen zunindest zum teil schon.



na ja, wenn ich sowas sehe, dann könnt ich halt wieder:


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2013)

Waren wieder super coole Sachen dabei ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01yUzXQctcM"]Mos Def - Ms. Fat Booty [Explici

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of-lpfsBR8U"]Wu-Tang Clan - Gravel Pit - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl60fIvm_ac"]Kelis/Trick Me Remix- Jay Z feat. The Notorious B.I.G. - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vsYFEo4GPg"]Sean Paul   I m Still In Love With You Video Album Version audio - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ujs...e of Mind" JAY Z | Alicia Keys [OFFICIAL VIDE

und als Zuckerl zum Bett gehen :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izzKUoxL11E"]the supremes where did our love go - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2013)

Tom Waits hatte ich schonmal, ich weiss 

Der Kerl ist einfach unglaublich und das über mehrere Jahrzehnte


----------



## Dutshlander (24. November 2013)

Zeekrankerstefan, für alle die mal eben 100 minutchen Zeit haben.
Groetjes D-Lander[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iru0NKm63OY"]Seasick Steve @ Pinkpop 2012 Full - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dorfmann (28. November 2013)




----------



## zoomer (28. November 2013)

Dem Fatty zu Ehren :
(Sicher nicht die beste Musik - aber hey ....)


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIXUgtNC4Kc"]Die Antwoord - "Fatty Boom Boom" (Official Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivMa1B3cRdw"]Million Stylez - Miss Fatty - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfHBnTE9GTo"]MISS FATTY - Million Stylez vs El Medico (Official Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2013)

Und, fast Vergessen, Frau, Musik, Video, was will man mehr 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHviWxMLKR4"]sportliches MÃ¤del fÃ¤hrt Fat Bike zur Probe, Surly Moonlander - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2013)

du bist wieder besoffen, oder ?


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> du bist wieder besoffen, oder ?



Wie immer - NEIN !

Man kann auch Alkohol trinken ohne lustig zu sein 




Die Gruppe ANTWOORD ist allerdings auch der krasseste Sch....
den ich jemals gesehen oder gehört habe.

Kenne sie allerdings auch erst seit ein paar Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (28. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Antwoord - "Fatty Boom Boom" (Official Video) - YouTube



wtf das ist nicht mehr zu toppen


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> wtf das ist nicht mehr zu toppen



Und dabei wollte ich nur .... endlich mal die Videos angucken
die ich euch letztes mal gepostet hab.
Für mich ist es in der Regel ja auch neu


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2013)

weil ich mir grade "Dukes of Hazzard" angeschaut habe:


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2013)

Das sind dann aber eher Fette Bikes und fette Möp.. na ihr wisst schon


----------



## zoomer (4. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> weil ich mir grade "Dukes of Hazzard" angeschaut habe:



Lustig !


Aber das Original gefällt mir doch noch am besten.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAh3S6m3o38"]Velvet 99 - These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (1999) HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ähh, he ....


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdTPLGxyE7g"]THESE BOOTS ARE MADE FOR WALKINÂ´ - LEGENDARY TIGERMAN FEAT. MARIA DE MEDEIROS - YouTube[/nomedia]


Öhhh, ....


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e74ctZpCmQ"]The Dyes "These boots are made for walking" - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ui, äh, ....


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHy4tbEZrkg"]Nancy Sinatra   These Boots Are Made For Walking (B POP Walking Miles Dance Mix 09) - YouTube[/nomedia]



Fast, ..... Moment



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww"]Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ahh, ah, .... ja !


----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2013)

ein Cover fehlt noch 






Das Original gefällt mir aber am besten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. Dezember 2013)

Und er hat es auch schon mal getan - mit den Stiefeln ...


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S37LJTv6ZAU"]HEY, SISTER RAY - LEGENDARY TIGERMAN FEAT. RITA REDSHOES, FEMINA LIVE CUTS - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Dezember 2013)

Witzig, wie die Simpson 'nen Emanzen-Song so männerfreundlich umgestaltet. Hat damals auch richtig Kritik für das Video einstecken müssen, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab.

Original und Doppelcover, dreimal Gänsehaut:


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Dezember 2013)

Ach, und dann noch ein Video, das bei mir ganz oben auf der Sexyness-Skala mit dabei ist: 





Lady, Gitarre & Amp =


----------



## losbub (4. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEiNSYDs92U&list=TLKDft5tv6TVnSOVFiQ4k10RWYlTT_288y"]Gail Ann Dorsey - Magical - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zoomer (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn sie schon davon spricht ....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zplaNKA3aeY"]Heroes / Helden - Christiane F - David Bowie - Lyrics - HQ Audio HD Video. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir gut 

Wenn das der Ursprung vom HipHop ist, find ichs umso trauriger was daraus geworden ist. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, kenn mich da aber auch net aus.

Sowas find ich z.b. auch geil, der Song beginnt bei 05:00


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Gute ist natürlich in der Minderheit, 
heute gefühlt noch mehr als in der "golden era" des Hip Hop.

Dein Tipp ist ja mal sehr tanzbar, danke!


----------



## corra (5. Dezember 2013)

dan melde ich mich auch mal zuwort umd euch zu guter music zu führen 
beim radfahren brauch ich immer was was pusht

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BteZ3oi1aLg"]Blood For Blood - Some Kind Of Hate - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP8DEoa7PGE"]blood for blood - goin' down the bar - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-66I5mScPc4"]Blood For Blood - Runaway - YouTube[/nomedia]

auch schön

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4ox7CvSUIA"]RAMALLAH - Kill A Celebrity - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZtMrqGylno"]Dope - Die Mother ****er Die - YouTube[/nomedia]


im normal fall laufen bei mir nur bands die in disorder 1 - 10 dabei wahren 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZtMrqGylno"]Dope - Die Mother ****er Die - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgMkzJrg6h0"]Lupe Fiasco Ft Matthew Santos - Shining Down - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBLXRKyWPHA"]Sweatshop union - Cut Back - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBLXRKyWPHA"]Sweatshop union - Cut Back - YouTube[/nomedia]

so und jetzt lehnt euch zurück und entspannt 

und nicht die leere kaffeetasse an die wand schmeissen weil ihr mitfiebert


----------



## zoomer (5. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sowas find ich z.b. auch geil, der Song beginnt bei 05:00




Klassiker 


Und @corra's erste 2/3 sind zum ersten Mal Stücke zu denen
ich mal überhaupt keinen Zugang habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (5. Dezember 2013)

Klassiker...

L7:






Live waren die aber kaum zu ertragen, je nach Alkoholisierungsgrad schlimmer als 'ne Schülerband.

Und das macht Donita, die Chefgröle von L7, heute:






Grüße,
Axel


----------



## zoomer (5. Dezember 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Donita, die Chefgröle




Cool !



Um dem Frohsinn Einhalt zu gebieten ...
die Stimmungskiller par excellence ....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9_vZNGSHms"]Tindersticks - My Oblivion - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh7QuDWsVgQ"]Tindersticks - Another Night In - YouTube[/nomedia]



Und die Dame ist auch irgendwie befremdlich - aber cool

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TV_128Fz2g"]


----------



## yo_eddy (5. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Um dem Frohsinn Einhalt zu gebieten ...
> die Stimmungskiller par excellence ....
> 
> Tindersticks - My Oblivion - YouTube
> ...



Oooooh, Tindersticks...da ist aber 1st Album Pflicht:






Grüße,
Axel


----------



## dorfmann (5. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ach, und dann noch ein Video, das bei mir ganz oben auf der Sexyness-Skala mit dabei ist:
> PJ Harvey - Dress -
> Lady, Gitarre & Amp =



PJHarvey  

Auch sonst viele fette neue Beiträge


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> auch schön
> 
> 
> Dope - Die Mother ****er Die - YouTube



Die Jungs ham anscheinend bissl viel Korn und Sepultura gehört.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist Dope nicht so ne Stoner-Truppe aus Polen? Die waren doch heuer auf dem Psy-High-Festival bei Prag Headliner.

/EDIT: Nein, ich meine Dopelord 

//EDIT: Ach wo ich schon dabei bin




[/quote]


----------



## losbub (5. Dezember 2013)

der passt gut zu FWM     

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NewAih2eb_8"]Peter Green - Slabo Day - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3K9iknTeTY"]Peter Green - Seven Stars - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vBpnN9eJM"]Peter Green - In the Skies - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Ängstliche Staatsmänner, die die Freiheit mit aller Macht abschaffen wollen, 
kondolieren zum Tode eines Mannes, der immer für die Freiheit kämpfte.


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

Traurige Nachrichten 

Unglaublich was der Mann in seinem Leben alles erreicht hat. 

ups, ist ja der Mucke-Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach was! Es gibt in keinem anderen Thread als hier weniger OT. 
Ich wüsste nicht, dass hier mal ein Mod... 

Das Cover ist auch sehr gelungen.
Inronisch dabei ist, dass er sie deutlich überlebt hat....


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

Interessant ist auch, dass beim direkten Vergleich der beiden Persönlichkeiten die Zahl 27 ne tragische Bedeutung bekommt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich mich schnell mit ein paar Gitarrenriffs beruhigen...







Du darfst jetzt wieder das Cover von Bodycount....


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

brrr, gruslig die Geschichte mit der 27, darauf dreh ich mir doch gleich ein Tütchen 






Hendrix darf man nicht covern, das verbietet sich.

Body Count hab ich damals sogar gehört, fand die immer so schön aggressiv.  





Das Hendrix cover ist aber Käse.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Und dann im Pool entspannen... 








Edit: Ja, das ist sicher nicht Bodycounts bestes.


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht kommt die Dame ja mit in die warme Blubberwanne 






was für ne Stimme......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

War ja klar, dass du die Frauenquote hier einführst!


----------



## yo_eddy (6. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



Dazu passen dann:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbI0cMyyw_M"]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Run Through The Jungle - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o"]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I"]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son - YouTube[/nomedia]

usw.

Und natürlich:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfASumLhC2U"]Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit (HQ) ~ (ReEdit) - YouTube[/nomedia]


Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

@yo_eddy

Du sprengst unseren Konzept-Aufbau


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Er will damit doch nur sagen, dass manche den Scheiß auch überleben!


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Aber die leben ja noch... wie enttäuschend.


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem die Kette gesprengt war, war die Luft raus


----------



## losbub (6. Dezember 2013)

....darf man den Jim covern ?  ab ca. 3:50  lohnt aber auch sich das ganze Konzert anzuhören

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej6Vo7CsWv0"]Wolfmother - White Unicorn, Riders on the storm [H[/nomedia]
Ring 2011 - YouTube

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEtafqDphfg"]Wolfmother - Joker And The Thief [HD] - Live @ Rock am Ring 2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]


hier noch paar  schöne riffs 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8&feature=related"]Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special 1975 FULL - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

The Doors zu covern scheitert spätestens an der Stimme, so klingt einfach keiner.

Der hier erinnert mich aber an Jim Morrison, auch wenns ne völlig andere Baustelle ist.


----------



## losbub (6. Dezember 2013)

@ bumble

da hast schon recht, "covern" war von mir wohl auch ein falsch gewählter ausdruck.

....hatten DIE mit Sicherheit so auch nicht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22u36FOXUQc&list=PL9E982E99322EB3F9"]Pulp Fiction - Opening Theme - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2013)

-doppelt-


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist Dope nicht so ne Stoner-Truppe aus Polen? Die waren doch heuer auf dem Psy-High-Festival bei Prag Headliner.
> 
> /EDIT: Nein, ich meine Dopelord
> 
> ...





Reignwolf ist so gut, dass er mit Black Sabbath durch Nordamerika touren darf. 

[yt=]?v=D9C5cdQnAsY[/yt]

Naja, aber Soundgarden als Support-Act ist auch nicht übel. 









Ach ja...hier noch eine Hymne:

[yt=]?v=9iu3XcULf_E[/yt]


----------



## Bodenprobe (6. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hendrix darf man nicht covern, das verbietet sich.
> 
> Das Hendrix cover ist aber Käse.



Darf man Hendrix denn covern was er selbst gecovert hat? Wie der hier...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam6mrCCvD4&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYam6mrCCvD4


----------



## Bumble (7. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Darf man Hendrix den covern was er selbst gecovert hat?



Die covern ja nicht Hendrix, sondern Dylan und Dylan darf man covern


----------



## corra (7. Dezember 2013)

black sabbath hätte ich auch bock drauf


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2013)

Freunde des gehobenen Tones ....


Aus aktuellem Anlass :

Samstag, 7. Dezember 2013, *22.20 Uhr, 3SAT*

*The Doors
Live at the Bowl '68*


----------



## Bumble (7. Dezember 2013)

Danke fürs Erinnern 

Werd ich auf jeden Fall mitschneiden.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Freunde des gehobenen Tones ....
> 
> 
> Aus aktuellem Anlass :
> ...





Und noch etwas für die Freunde der tieferen Töne:

[yt=Egypt - Queen Of All Time]?v=zhqZ4P1DfY4[/yt]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Freunde des gehobenen Tones ....
> 
> 
> Aus aktuellem Anlass :
> ...





Das war doch mal wieder grossartig !


----------



## Bumble (9. Dezember 2013)

für alle die noch bissl morgenmufflig sind


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Dezember 2013)

Verdammte GEMA!


----------



## BigJohn (9. Dezember 2013)

youtube unblocker?


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

bin grad voll auf Lou Reed, unglaublich entspannte Mucke


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Verdammte GEMA!



Hier ein kleiner feiner Geheimtipp ganz ohne Werbeschaiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Dezember 2013)

Dankeschön, hört sich sehr nett an!
Da komme ich auch mit was "Unpassendem" für diesen Thread...


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)

Gisbert ist sehr cool. Und TVNoir ist eh der Kracher. 

Da muss ich doch gleich das hier posten.


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> bin grad voll auf Lou Reed......


Hab mich als alter Metallica-Fan der 80er Alben heute das erste mal mit diesem viel gescholtenen Werk auseinandergesetzt:





Ne gewisse Reife und Toleranz brauchts schon das toll zu finden, stell mir grade vor wie dem "normalen" Metallica Fan da beim ersten Hören die Fresse runtergefallen ist


----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2013)

Sonst noch jemand gestern auf ARTE Pink Floyd gesehen 
kein Konzert, nur Doku.

Ach ja,
Heino davor, war auch nicht schlecht,
vor der Doku fand ich ihn auch noch cool.


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand gestern auf ARTE Pink Floyd gesehen
> kein Konzert, nur Doku.



Leider verpasst, hast auf VHS mitgeschnitten ?


----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2013)

Leider nein, Bandsalat.


Aber gerade nachdem ich es gesehen hatte, hatte ARTE schon wieder dafür Werbung gemacht
dass es in der Mediathek verfügbar wäre ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand gestern auf ARTE Pink Floyd gesehen
> kein Konzert, nur Doku.





Da hat´s ja ganz schön rumort hinter den Kulissen, war mir so nicht bekannt!


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

yeah

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/046421-000/pink-floyd-behind-the-wall?autoplay=1


iiiiiiiiihhhhhhhh lauter langhaarige Hippies


----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2013)

We are here in this holy cave today...


----------



## losbub (17. Dezember 2013)

Yellow, da finde ich das ganze Album "Stella" nicht schlecht

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqOg-oFYh4o"]Yello - Desire - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqbJr-417Ps"]Yello - Vicious Games HD (sNEaKY pRoJ 5 reMaSTeR) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2014)

Dann wollen wir mal das Neue Jahr würdig einläuten


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Januar 2014)

Dann wollen wir mal mit einem weiteren überragenden Gitarristen weitermachen, der live der Beste von allen gewesen sein dürfte.


----------



## Kittie (9. Januar 2014)

Und weil wir hier DE ja nix vom Leben außerhalb mitbekommen 

Mainstream in Schweden. Für mich die Entdeckung des Jahres.


----------



## dorfmann (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## zoomer (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2014)

Und hier noch was ruhiges von OLD Charly Musselwhite & Ben Harper


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Und hier noch was ruhiges von OLD Charly Musselwhite & Ben Harper


Ganz großes Kino 

Da hab ich auch was Feines 





der muss noch mit rein


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2014)

sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Januar 2014)

60 Feet Tall  1 Like from the D-Lander


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2014)

Aus alten Tagen auf ne alten CD gefunden... damit muss ich heut abend im Dunkeln meine Heimabfahrt runterbrettern!

https://soundcloud.com/#unlogitz/jonny-l-hurt-you-so-192-kbps


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2014)

Das Ding muss hier einfach rein 






Wer ihn nicht kennt: Der junge Mann hat in den 80ern in einigen nicht ganz jugendfreien Filmchen mitgespielt.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2014)

in den 80ern? Der hat doch nie so richtig damit aufgehört, die Filmindustrie mit seinem Astralkörper zu bereichern.


----------



## dorfmann (23. Januar 2014)

jetzt ist mir schlecht


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Januar 2014)

Na Mr Bumble bis dato war alles gut was du hier gepostet hast, aber jetzt haste wohl ein schlechten Tag gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Ding muss hier einfach rein
> 
> Wer ihn nicht kennt: Der junge Mann hat in den 80ern in einigen nicht ganz jugendfreien Filmchen mitgespielt.





Man kann immer noch einen drauf setzen


----------



## Bumble (24. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Man kann immer noch einen drauf setzen



autsch


----------



## Bumble (24. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Na Mr Bumble bis dato war alles gut was du hier gepostet hast, aber jetzt haste wohl ein schlechten Tag gehabt



Also ich find solche Verarschungen einfach witzig, genau wie das hier und die Antwort drauf:


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2014)

Weil es heut Sonntag ist


----------



## Bumble (26. Januar 2014)

geht anscheinend nur in holland


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> geht anscheinend nur in holland


keinen youtube unblocker,verpasst echt was dann besorge dir schnell mal einz und es wir fluppen


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> keinen youtube unblocker,verpasst echt was dann besorge dir schnell mal einz und es wir fluppen


Da bin ich anscheinend zu doof für, funzt bei mir net mit dem unblocker.

aber egal, die hier kann man auch ohne unblocker anschaun


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da bin ich anscheinend zu doof für, funzt bei mir net mit dem unblocker.
> 
> aber egal, die hier kann man auch ohne unblocker anschaun


Ist bei mir das selbe. Im zweifel den link direkt zu youtube und über hidemyass öffnen

/edit: http://5.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9TjJqd0RkREhWV2M=&f=norefer


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

Hydemyass hab ich auch getestet, konnte trotzdem den hübschen holländischen Arsch nicht abspielen


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2014)

hast du den link mal angeklickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> hast du den link mal angeklickt?


ja, jetzt grade, funzt 

scheiss mucke, nettes video


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

darauf gleich mal zur Beruhigung ein Oldie


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hydemyass hab ich auch getestet, konnte trotzdem den hübschen holländischen Arsch nicht abspielen


oha, da habe ich anscheinend deine neugierde doch wohl geweckt.
versuche es mal so: auf youtube diese zeile eingeben
*Mike Mago - The Show*  nun kommt dein *UNblocker* und schwupp


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

hab ich auch schon versucht, wird unblocked, läuft aber trotzdem net

BigJohns link funzt aber


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Januar 2014)

Jordan Cook darf mal wieder hier rein. Lied dürfte bekannt sein, hatte ich schon einmal gepostet. Aber diese Version ist der Abschuss. 






Einfach nur unglaublich krass geil.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Januar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jordan Cook
> Einfach nur unglaublich krass geil.


 naja, liegt vieleicht daran das ich schon länger nicht mehr Rauche


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2014)

könnte mir jemand veraten wie /wer diese mucke heißt /spielt.


----------



## zoomer (2. Februar 2014)

Also, im Viedo steht :

Music :

Getting Dirty

https://www.youtube.com/audiolibrary


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2014)

Soweit war ich auch aber den Interpreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (2. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> könnte mir jemand veraten wie /wer diese mucke heißt /spielt.



nennen sich wohl Silent Partner und sind zu finden im Youtube free music archiv:

https://www.google.de/search?q=sile...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=NpPuUtfSIMaSswaqkoCAAQ


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2014)

THX


----------



## dorfmann (6. Februar 2014)

locker bleiben


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

Mal ein paar besinnlich-weihnachtliche Töne zwischendurch. Vielleicht lässt sich damit der echte Schnee noch zum Fallen überreden


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Manchmal zeigen sogar rapper erstaunlich viel Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (9. Februar 2014)

was von meine freunde aus vergangene zeiten


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2014)

Als man noch von Klassenkameraden Kassetten*** zugespielt bekam und
ein milchkaffeefarbener Teint im weissen T-Shirt mit den Resten von
aufgebügeltem und abblätterndem ACDC Label, in der Bank vor einem,
einen locker ein ganzes Schuljahr vom Lehrinhalt befreien konnte :







(*** Wer sich bei diesem Wort jetzt denkt "Hääähhhh ?",
lasst es Euch doch von Euren Eltern erklären ...)

(Aus dem Album : 



 )


.... Wem das aber eh alles vertraut ist, der hat sich sicher auch immer gefragt :
"Ist das nun gut oder doch peinlich ?" :







Stellte dann weiter die unerreichbaren Versicherungstarife für 80 ccm
in Frage und tröstete sich dafür mit einem :







... und merkte gar nicht wie man verraten wurde weil weder er noch
Stefan Remmler jemals Künstler waren/sein wollten - sonder Entertainer :








... denn es gab nur Einen :


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2014)

Das ist die Auswahl an Maiden-Songs so groß und er sucht ausgerechnet was mit Paul di Anno raus


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist die Auswahl an Maiden-Songs so groß und er sucht ausgerechnet was mit Paul di Anno raus


Die meisten wissen ja nicht mal, dass Maiden anfangs auch mal nen richtig guten Sänger hatten


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2014)

Wem das alles zu weit zurückliegt und ...

... wenn der Herr so viel Talent auf eine(n) Eine(n) nieder schmeisst dass man
unter der Last etwas durchbiegt :








... mag man vielleicht lieber an was Seichteres denken :






(Für die Bildauswahl kann ich direkt jetzt nichts)



Manche erinnern sich jetzt auch noch an :






(Irgendwo auf 3SAT, ARTE, ZDF Kultur o.Ä. geistert auch noch ein beeindruckendes
Live-Konzert davon herum)


Ansonsten ist dieser grossartige New Yorker Herr des Seichten - aber der perfekten Harmonie :








... gleich nach diesem eklektischen Gesellen







und wie ich finde, Dem da .








Und jetzt wieder Bühne frei für Euren Underground :


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber bei diesem grossartigen Stück Entertainment dass ich Dir geboten habe
darf man das so einfach nicht sagen - das meint auch :



BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist die Auswahl an Maiden-Songs so groß und er sucht ausgerechnet was mit Paul di Anno raus



http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/10/08/former-iron-maiden-vocalist-paul-dianno-still-bitter-homophobe/


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2014)

Na siehst du?! Und Steuern hat er auch noch hinterzogen (inkl. Knastaufenthalt). Dann lieber den häufig verschmähten Blaze Bayley.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Februar 2014)

Uuuf hoffentlich =fertig


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Uuuf hoffentlich =fertig



Schon !


Und,
keine Updates heute ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (12. Februar 2014)

Da, bissl Mucke für die nächste halbe Stunde


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2014)

Na wenn es schon gewünscht wird:






Anlässlich deren Auftritt auf dem heurigen Void Fest


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Februar 2014)

Mal was Blues-ruhiges von Beth Live op 3FM, zzt die Geilste stimme in der Blues-zehne, viel vergnügen




Und hier mit Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

Es gibt wohl außer ihm niemanden, der es mit gefühlten 15Promille schafft nicht völlig lächerlich rüberzukommen, sondern immer noch mit seiner unglaublichen Stimme begeistert. 









Ich mag den Kerl einfach 








Zeitreise..................................


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich rätsel gerade wegen dem Durchschnittsalter hier (mal so für mich) ...   - Komme mir ja schon bekloppt vor.
Gute "Mucke" , für viele Geschmäcker was im Angebot, aber trotz meinen 35 Lebensjahren, ist viel unbekanntes dabei...


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich rätsel gerade wegen dem Durchschnittsalter hier (mal so für mich) ...


Du gehörst eher zu den Jüngeren 

Kommt halt auch drauf an was man in der Jugend so gehört hat und wo man sich so rumtreibt, ich bin mit Musik etwas abseits der Hitparaden aufgewachsen, da stößt man halt irgendwann auch zwangsläufig und zum Glück auf die Pogues.


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

noch was Unbekanntes für Taunus:


----------



## zoomer (14. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> irgendwann auch zwangsläufig und zum Glück auf die Pogues.



Selbst ich hab sie schon live gesehen,
und ich hab nun mit Musik oder Konzerten schon mal gar nix am Hut 


Die Dame war auch da :


----------



## zoomer (14. Februar 2014)

Da fällt mir doch grad noch ein .... 

zu einer (kurzen) Zeit in der die meisten Männer in die selbe Frau verliebt waren









Ja, ja, ich hör schon auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2014)

Folk können auch die Amis sehr gut:






Ich glaub das hab ich irgendwo schon gepostet:


----------



## zoomer (14. Februar 2014)




----------



## zoomer (14. Februar 2014)




----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> zu einer (kurzen) Zeit in der die meisten Männer in die selbe Frau verliebt waren


Hat schon ne echt geile Stimme die Dame, aber verliebt war ich 1984 eher in Nena, glaub ich mich dunkel zu erinnern.


----------



## zoomer (14. Februar 2014)




----------



## zoomer (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## stuhli (15. Februar 2014)

Weil @Bumble  das Avatar gewechselt hat.
Zum Gedenken


----------



## zoomer (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## svennox (15. Februar 2014)

yeahh, richtig FETTE MUCKE hier !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*..die "ALTE" MUSIK ist UND bleibt die beste, ZEITLOS immer wieder gut..GÄNSEHAUTFAKTOR hoch10 !!!
*
....vieles von den neueren MUSIK ..Kommerz ..Kinder gedöns ...gerät sowieso FRÜHER oder später wieder in Vergessenheit !

Durch eure vielen geposteten genialen MUSIK-Clips ...kommen ALTE...SCHÖNE sehr schöne Errinnerungen auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..hier noch einige MusikStücke aus meiner Zeit, als ich die noch JEDEN TAG rauf und runter spielte !!! 
..noch weitere werden folgen, ich hoffe auch von euch!


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte ja niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber ich würde sagen die Guns n Roses waren/sind doch ziemlich kommerz?!


Mal was aus meiner "Wahlheimat":


----------



## svennox (15. Februar 2014)

..mit "KOMMERZmucke" meinte ich..VIELE NEUE MUSIKsachen..
(Beispiele nenne ich lieber nicht, davon hört und sieht man z.Zt. ja leider genug im Radio/TV)
ps. ..keine Sorge, trotzdem nett von Dir, aber aufm Schlips kannste mir nicht treten, trage keine 

..ich muss gleich noch was nach schmeissen..!..auch die BAND weckt viele geniale Erinnerungen in mir 
smashingPumpkins von 1979 ...UND darunter von 2007:











sorry einer muss noch, auch wenn ich nicht alle posten kann/möchte


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber ich würde sagen die Guns n Roses waren/sind doch ziemlich kommerz?!


Zur damaligen Zeit kannte die Herren so ziemlich jeder der sich auch nur halbwegs für Musik interessiert hat, daran hat sich wohl auch bis heute nichts geändert, ob man das dann "Kommerz" schimpfen möchte ?  Kommerziell erfolgreich waren sie sicherlich, Kommerz-Mucke ist bei mir aber was anderes, weil von Beginn an rein aufs Kohle-Machen ausgelegt.


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2014)

@svennox

Die Pumpkins gibt es erst seit 1987 

Der Song heisst "1979"


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2014)

Leider OT aber frage @ Mr.*Bumble* 
ist das deinen nahmensgeber. Läuft zzt. Do-abends in Arte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (15. Februar 2014)

> Die Pumpkins gibt es erst seit 1987
> 
> Der Song heisst "1979"



oohh ASCHE auf mein HAUPT ! ..es sei mir verziehen! ..da hab mich um 8 Jahre leicht verschätzt,
..bzw. ..mich vom Titel verleiten lassen !  

naja dann poste ich gleich noch was, wenn ich es wieder gut machen darf


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist das deinen nahmensgeber


Möööp, Zonk !!! Kennt man den in Holland ?


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2014)

Tommy Castro The Devil You Know
zonk war doch der mit den Hörner
Edit link geht nicht aber dieser:


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2014)

passend zum Wetter


----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> zonk war doch der mit den Hörner


Ich meinte den hier:





Gabs als Trostpreis bei ner Quizshow.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2014)

Ja meine ich Hörner oder Ohren ist doch Fast das gleiche


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## Bumble (15. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



Mit GnR hat das net mehr allzuviel zu tun. Hab ich mir nie angehört. ;-)


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2014)

lieber mal was Reggae aus´m süden 




bissel werbung klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, wo wir die Blechtröten schon mal auf der Tagesordnung haben, kann ich glaub ich auch sowas bringen:


----------



## BigJohn (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Februar 2014)

Klasse


----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2014)

So früh anfangs der Woche schon wieder Musik 

Da bin ich ja noch gar nicht in der richtigen Mood


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

Für gute Musik bin ich immer in mood 

btw
@BigJohn überrascht mich immer wieder mit völlig unbekanntem Zeug, da muss ich doch glatt mal kurz  

Mit nem ordentlich tiefen Griff in die Trickkiste kann ich da aber mithalten  






Ganz nebenbei auch noch ne absolute Referenz-Aufnahme was erstklassigen Stereo Klang angeht.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> @BigJohn überrascht mich immer wieder mit völlig unbekanntem Zeug, da muss ich doch glatt mal kurz


Das höre ich natürlich gerne. Dieser Thread hat sich ja mittlerweile als hochkarätige Musiksammlung von Eigenbrötlern etabliert. In meinem metaphorischen Buch sind noch viele Seiten unbeschrieben, dementsprechend überrasch ich mich (als ehemals festgefahrener Metaller) immer öfter auch mal selber.

Einen muss ich dann für heute noch raushauen, auch wenn heute eigentlich schon morgen ist und das heute auf das ich mich beziehe gestern war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1st_Parma (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hau jetzt auma einen raus:


----------



## svennox (19. Februar 2014)

Alice in Chains ... 

ab 53:30min.  ...aber auch der Rest ist zwar alt aber auch top! 





..wieder einige meiner Lieblingsalben:


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Februar 2014)

Jetzt bringe ich auch mal was

Mein Lieblingsfilm mit meinem Lieblingsmusiker als Schauspieler und Sänger






Der kann dann auch so (schon etwas älter)






Und aktuell (wenn man das bei Tom Waits so sagen kann..) so


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2014)

Da wird sich der Bumble aber freuen


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Februar 2014)

me to, thx


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da wird sich der Bumble aber freuen


Der Bumble hört immer noch die älteren Tom Waits Sachen.
Bone Machine von 1992 z.b. hat mich doch etwas verstört, das braucht viel Zeit und die richtige Stimmung, sich in die Mucke intensiv reinzuhören.
So weiss ich aber, dass er mich noch viele viele Jahre begleiten wird, der gute Tom.


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Februar 2014)

Ich auch. Ich habe alle von ihm.
Bei mir fing das an mit Swordfishtrombones, zuerst gehört 1989 in Neuseeland. Das war meine erste CD überhaupt...
Leider gibt der gute Mann keine Konzerte. Das letzte Mal hatte ich (aus München kommend) mir für Berlin über Ebay eine Karte ersteigert. Im Theater des Westens (!).
Das ist nun auch schon ein paar Jahre her...


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bei mir fing das an mit Swordfishtrombones, zuerst gehört 1989 in Neuseeland.



Wobei die Platte zum Einstieg auch recht hart ist 

Durch "In the Neighborhood" bin ich übrigens auf Tom Waits gekommen, allerdings über nen kleinen Umweg


----------



## svennox (22. Februar 2014)

"errinnert mich ein wenig an *nirvana*...ohh man ..die Band fehlt mir" 

natürl. kann _STAIND mtv unplugged_ NICHT mithalten, sau gut find ich´s trotzdem!


----------



## Bumble (22. Februar 2014)

Ist das ein einziger 51 minütiger song ? 

Hab mich mal im 2-3 Minuten Rhythmus durchgeklickt und immer kurz reingehört, nen Unterschied konnte ich irgendwie nicht wahrnehmen   kann aber auch dran liegen, dass mir schon Nirvana relativ weit am Allerwertesten vorbei geflutscht sind ohne mich groß zu begeistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (22. Februar 2014)

...na da bin ich ja froh, dass nicht jeder den gleichen Geschmack hat, WAS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*nirvana* unplugged.... rockt ! ...auch wenn es manchmal etwas melankolisch rüber kommt,
eventuell liegt das aber auch oft nur daran,
das leider *Kurt Cobain* schon Tod ist, obwohl er vor 2 Tagen gerade mal erst 47 Jahre alt geworden wäre!
......allerdings was hört man schon 24Std. am Tag, nichts......nicht mal das was man am liebesten mag....
denn zum Glück gibts viele SEHR viele geile Sachen auf der Welt, die Abwechslung bieten,
...wäre ja auch zu langweilig wenn man so engstirnig durch die Weltgeschichte trotten würde 

ABER keine Sorge...auch ich mag natürl. nicht alles


----------



## Bumble (22. Februar 2014)

svennox schrieb:


>



Der is ja mal geil


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2014)

Mal ein Song den man hören kann, während die breiten Felgen ein paar zusätzliche Löcher bekommen


----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Februar 2014)

tsja mit Blues vom Bumble angefixt gehts hier mal Cigar-Box Blues weiter 



 f..k die hühner


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2014)




----------



## Vighor (1. März 2014)

mal was anderes 





Was man auch mit 2Cellos machen kann


----------



## svennox (1. März 2014)

BonJovi (+Kid ROCK)


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2014)

Da sich das Wochenende dem Ende zuneigt, darfs auch mal wieder was entspannendes sein. Nicht von den progressiven Klängen am Anfang abschrecken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. März 2014)

..stimmt, echt entspannend 

...auch das DING hier...ist für mich entspannend, UND genau mein Geschmack, 
auch wenn wieder mal ...völlig etwas anders.... UND auch "live" !!!


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2014)

Anlässlich dieses Comics






hab ich mal wieder den alten 80er Trash rausgekramt






gerne kopiert, aber nie erreicht (im positiven wie negativen Sinne).


----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2014)

Leider auch nicht mehr unter uns Willy/Mink deVille geile mucke höre ich immer wieder gern und habe alles von Ihm gesammelt


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2014)

Zwischendurch mal wieder auf die Mütze (mit steinigen Steinen)


----------



## losbub (6. März 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2014)

Werden nur bei mir bei den eingebetteten Videos keine Titel mehr angezeigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2014)

bei mir schon


----------



## losbub (6. März 2014)

bei mir werden die bei stehendem Video eingeblendet. Bei laufendem Video ein und ausgeblendet, teilweise auch durch Bewegung des coursers


----------



## Holland (9. März 2014)




----------



## 1st_Parma (16. März 2014)

Schönes Cover vom Cover:


----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2014)

Beth Hart @Zeche Bochum, es war TOP


----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2014)

Chocolate Jesus (etwas bessere Musik Qualität)


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Beth Hart @Zeche Bochum, es war TOP


Der Dame möcht ich aber nicht unbedingt alleine im Dunkeln begegnen.


----------



## BigJohn (24. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Dame möcht ich aber nicht unbedingt alleine im Dunkeln begegnen.


Um ehrlich zu sein: damit hätte ich kein Problem, da würde mir schon was einfallen  Anderen geht es vermutlich ähnlich.

Und damit dieser Post nicht gänzlich sinnfrei bleiben muss, steuere ich noch was bei


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2014)

* Emi Sunshine "Folsom Prison Blues"   *




leider ist das ende ein wenig abrubt


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2014)

**sorry doppeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (1. April 2014)

Ziemlich großartig.


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. April 2014)

Fatbike = Tour = Bier = Grillen = Bratwurst = Rummelsnuff


----------



## stuhli (5. April 2014)

So und nicht anders


----------



## Dutshlander (5. April 2014)

Ost Mucke


----------



## svennox (6. April 2014)

country rock


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2014)

Wow


Das ist mal kitschig


----------



## Dutshlander (6. April 2014)

wers mag


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2014)

Es geht auch ohne Kitsch:


----------



## svennox (7. April 2014)

Rock Musik..siehe auch andere "posts" von mir....höre ich natürl. auch,
und...beim cruisen mit dem pick-up .....und beim chillen,
ist die Mucke schon ok.  ..ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2014)

Ok... Rodney Atkins mit einem Text aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert. Da lässt sich´s gut... chillen.


----------



## Bumble (11. April 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. April 2014)

Oha Bubble ist wieder da, hier mal was  Bubble


----------



## Dutshlander (11. April 2014)

Bissl was von "meine jungs" von neben an  




Besonders die 2-stimmige Gitarrenarbeit zeichnet diese Band aus der Ruhrmetropole aus.


----------



## Bumble (12. April 2014)

Unfassbar welche Stimme in dem dürren kerlchen steckt  für mich die Entdeckung 2014 

Klingt als wäre Rio Reiser mit der Stimme von Chuck Ragan wiederauferstanden.

Die sind demnächst auf Tour, das muss ich mir anschaun.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Mai 2014)

Tom Waits mal anders - 'Make It Rain' feat. Lucy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Mai 2014)

Und weiter mit Sarah Eida


----------



## svennox (4. Mai 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Unfassbar welche Stimme in dem dürren kerlchen steckt  für mich die Entdeckung 2014



..wie du schon sagst, UNFASSBAR GUT !


----------



## BigJohn (10. Mai 2014)

Findisch goil!


----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2014)

Und ich Depp war nicht dort, als die in Fulda waren:




Außerdem ein cooler Bart


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Mai 2014)

@ 
*BigJohn *Gefällt


----------



## BigJohn (16. Mai 2014)

Besser kann man es ohne Gesang kaum machen:

Wenn das eure Musik ist, dann gebt dem Song die Zeit sich zu entfalten





und macht hiermit weiter


----------



## svennox (18. Mai 2014)

69


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## Joopie (20. Mai 2014)

Hier eine Band aus meine Jugendzeit


----------



## stuhli (20. Mai 2014)

Meinem neuen Avatar zu Ehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joopie (20. Mai 2014)

Lieblings Musik Blues like that:


----------



## Bumble (20. Mai 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Meinem neuen Avatar zu Ehren


tolles Album von Onkel Tom, ich empfehle das immer als Einstiegsdroge, wenn jemand vor hat sich mit dem Bekloppten näher zu beschäftigen 






von mir auch mal wieder was


----------



## dorfmann (20. Mai 2014)

freu mich auf den hier dieses Jahr auf den Leverkusener Jazztagen:


----------



## svennox (21. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich rätsel gerade wegen dem Durchschnittsalter hier (mal so für mich) ...   - Komme mir ja schon bekloppt vor.
> Gute "Mucke" , für viele Geschmäcker was im Angebot, aber trotz meinen 35 Lebensjahren, ist viel unbekanntes dabei...




..ich geh ja schon auf die 40ig zu,
aber da mein Musikgeschmack breit gefächert ist, bin ich für vieles offen, dieses betrifft auch andere Sachen,
trotzdem mußte auch ich schon feststellen, dass man hier einiges findet, dass echt interessant ist, aber auch für mich "noch" unbekannt war!

Das hier kennt natürl. jeder, sollte zumindest so sein, ich finds total genial, zumal ich mit DEPECHE_MODE KONZERTE aufgewachsen bin !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Mai 2014)

Wusste nicht ob das Musikgenre hier hinpasst, aber Depeche Mode ist auch bei mir ganz weit vorne! 
War halt unsere Zeit.   x 10


----------



## dorfmann (21. Mai 2014)

Ich oute mich dann auch als Hardcore DM Fan since the beginning 
Aber den Jungs könnte man locker nen eigenen Thread widmen


----------



## svennox (22. Mai 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ich oute mich dann auch als Hardcore DM Fan since the beginning
> Aber den Jungs könnte man locker nen eigenen Thread widmen



....der Satz ist sau gut, denn genau dieser Inhalt kam mir auch schon in den Sinn,
deshalb konnte ich mich zuerst auch gar nicht entscheiden welches DepecheMode MUSIK_(KONZERT)VIDEO ich hier posten soll !    

DepecheMode live in Berlin (im letzten Jahr) 2013:


----------



## Bumble (22. Mai 2014)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Mai 2014)

For Those About to Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (27. Mai 2014)

Weil diese Seite mit Jugendzeit begann......hier eine Hymne aus der meinigen.





 
......and let the blood flow


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Mai 2014)

Du alter Sack  Ja das waren noch Zeiten, als einzelne Tracks Spielzeiten von 17:17 hatten...


----------



## svennox (27. Mai 2014)

AMY


----------



## dorfmann (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> For Those About to Ride


Sehr fein, hab ich schon ewig net mehr gesehn, die DVD müsste sogar hier irgendwo rumfliegen 

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind darf der Cedric Song nicht fehlen


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juni 2014)

the old fasion way, sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juni 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Freitag geh ich aufs Konzert in Leipsch 

Und für die besten Bands auf dem vergangenen Freak Valley möchte ich gleich noch eine Lanze brechen


----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Freitag geh ich aufs Konzert in Leipsch



Ich werd ihn mir morgen Abend ganz spontan in Aschebersch anschaun...


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juni 2014)

Na dann Chuck Ragan FTW! Bei Ascheberch haben sich Termin und Entfernung nicht vereinen lassen.


----------



## 1st_Parma (3. Juni 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich werd ihn mir morgen Abend ganz spontan in Aschebersch anschaun...


und? wie wars? ich sitz schon auf Kohlen!


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> und? wie wars? ich sitz schon auf Kohlen!


War super  Auch wenn sich onkel Chuck zu stark aufs neue Album konzentriert und zu wenig altes Material gespielt hat, stimmlich ist er ne Wucht...
Du solltest auch zeitig dort sein und dir das Vorprogramm nicht entgehen lassen. 
Der Sound im Colos-Saal war beeindruckend, ich drück die Daumen dass die das in Leipzig auch so gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2014)

Ein Hoch dafür, dass sie tatsächlich nach f-ing Kassel kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Juni 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> und? wie wars? ich sitz schon auf Kohlen!


Du hast grnix mehr dazu geschrieben, doch nicht dort gewesen ? Oder fandst es scheisse ?


----------



## CaseOnline (27. Juni 2014)

Passt so gut zum Sommer - ich fand das Original damals schon gut. Aber heute geht ja alles schneller...


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast grnix mehr dazu geschrieben, doch nicht dort gewesen ? Oder fandst es scheisse ?


Zu kurz 

Im August geh ich wahrscheinlich noch zu seinem Kumpel Dave Hause


----------



## svennox (28. Juni 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Passt so gut zum Sommer - ich fand das Original damals schon gut. Aber heute geht ja alles schneller...


SOOO GUT ! ..UND MIR GEHTS WIE DIR, AUCH ICH FAND ES DAMALS SCHON GUT, DIESE NEUE VARIANTE IST ABER AUCH SUPER !!!


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2014)

Find das Ding auch nach gefühlten hundert Jahren noch saugeil


----------



## svennox (2. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Find das Ding auch nach gefühlten hundert Jahren noch saugeil



du sagst es !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 308434 (4. Juli 2014)

Zeitlos


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juli 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Passt so gut zum Sommer - ich fand das Original damals schon gut. Aber heute geht ja alles schneller...



Hab's ja schon mal gepostet...


----------



## svennox (6. Juli 2014)

...leider nur als Soundtrack per transformers.....denn eigentl. wollte ich ihn hier posten .....
im ORIGINAL verstehts sich !!!!!!!!!!!! ....aber leider hat die GEMA schon wieder alles gelöscht/gesperrt ! 

ORIGINAL von : *Siouxsie & The Banshees - Cities In Dust 
*
..hier,wie erwähnt, leider nur als TRANSFORMERS_FLM_Soundtrack !
...eventuell findet es ja einer von euch später doch noch mal im Original, ich liebe den "alten" SONG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (9. Juli 2014)

FUSSBAL_SONG_WM_2014
(sorry für DIE..die kein FussbalFAN sind)
..das Teil verbreitet in mir gerade extrem gute Laune !!!


----------



## dorfmann (9. Juli 2014)

und hier für die Brasilianer :


----------



## losbub (9. Juli 2014)

@svennox 

hier das orginal  von "Siouxsie and the Banshees", auch schon ewig nicht mehr gehört, aber immer noch gut


----------



## zoomer (9. Juli 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> und hier für die Brasilianer :



oh oh oh 


Da gäb's auch noch was passendes von den Doors 

Ansonsten von der süssen Kylie + Höhlen Nicki


----------



## trial_neuling (9. Juli 2014)

Sehr rock- und metal-lastig hier. Hoffe hier ist auch Platz für elektronisches Fat.


----------



## svennox (10. Juli 2014)

@losbub ..DU bist mein Gewinner, um es mal per IBC_Beitragsbewertungssystem aus zu drücken !!!

THX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juli 2014)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:


----------



## honkori (13. Juli 2014)

Ich gucke mich auch grad nach 'nem Fatty um, sehe es als "altersgerechtes" Fahrzeug und würde es wahrscheinlich sogar gegen mein Fully (Cube AMS 29 Pro) eintauschen. Damit ich nicht in "altersgerechte Geschwindigkeit verfalle benutze ich sowas hier...










ps."altersgerecht" bedeutet -> 54 Jahre


----------



## svennox (14. Juli 2014)

DRIVE


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> DRIVE


Drive ist wirklich sehr gut. Durch diesen Film bin ich auch erst richtig auf Braking Bad aufmerksam geworden (hab mich gewundert, dass der Typ von Malcolm mittendrin in richtigen Filmen mitspielen darf).

Zum Thema: haddä wa däs scho?


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. Juli 2014)

Aufmerksame NWD Betrachter werden sich sicher mit Freude an folgendem Liedgut erlaben, welches gerade durch seine geschlechtlich unzurechnungsfähige Stimmlage und die ausgesprochene Kurzweiligkeit herausragend zum radelnden Fahrvergnügen eignet! Das Lied macht garnicht erst den Versuch sich musikalisch ein/unterzu ordnen und schafft lässig den Spagat zwischen undergroundigem Insiderausbund und kommerzieller Unbeschwertheit.



Nicht nur kraftspendent bei niemalsendender Sandbergauffahrt sondern auch mutversorgend bei sinnfreien Drops aller Art... und dabei so wohltuend nichtfordernd ist alles bereits nach 0:50min gesagt bzw.gesungen.

Hier mein besonders Fahrradlied...


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Juli 2014)

Hier eine Traurige mitteilung.
 _Bluesrock-Größe: Johnny Winter ist tot_
Er war einer der großen Bluesgitarristen der späten Sechziger.


----------



## svennox (22. Juli 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> DRIVE


...und noch was aus dem DRIVER_FILM


----------



## svennox (23. Juli 2014)

sorry, noch eins, muss sein,
ich steh gerade voll drauf !!!


----------



## Bumble (3. August 2014)




----------



## svennox (4. August 2014)

*Stereophonics - Have A Nice Day*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. August 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (4. August 2014)

Wenn wir schon in der Ecke sind, reiche ich mal den tiefsten Bass der Welt ein:


----------



## Knusberflogge (4. August 2014)

So geschmeidig wie ein famoser TELE 5 Film* und dabei an lässiger Einfachheit kaum zu überbieten. Ein musikalischer Tipp für untrainierten Radberghochschieber und alle die es werden wollen.

"Sei einfach" - mehr hat es nie gebraucht.






*wahlweise auch wöchentliches RTLII


----------



## Bumble (4. August 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (6. August 2014)

Das passt vielleicht nicht direkt in die rockige Schiene hier, dennoch ganz geil:


----------



## 1st_Parma (6. August 2014)




----------



## Knusberflogge (13. August 2014)

Leider nur ein Standbildvideo. Doch wer nur ganz kurz *bis 0:20min* lohnenswert reinhört weiß, dass es neben grenzenloser Tapferkeit einzig dieses Liedgut braucht, um seine fahrerrischen Skills aufzuleveln.

Auf´s Äußerste prima:


----------



## svennox (14. August 2014)

cranberries


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. August 2014)

Hach, Dolores, ... why can´t we? 
Ein durchweg gutes Album, aber über welches ihrer Alben ließe sich das nicht sagen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (19. August 2014)

Peter hatte mich heute spontan zum rytmischen Lenkradklopfen während der Autofahrt verführt. Anfangs noch verunsichert gab ich meinen Gefühlen freien Lauf, so dass die zusätzlich fehlenden 8 Zylinder schnell vergessen waren.

Ehrlich gemeint, kurzweilig und durchaus fatbiketauglich !


----------



## Holland (20. August 2014)

Fette Location, fette Band, fette Stimmung und (naja) der Publikumschor


----------



## Dutshlander (21. August 2014)

auch Fett oder wie die Amys sagen Fatt




Hintern Fatter wie vorn


----------



## svennox (22. August 2014)

David Bowie 
(hat sogar über 2 Jahr in Berlin, Schöneberg gewohnt) 1976-1979





Konzert in Berlin 2002


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. August 2014)

Hört sich nicht an wie 1981 und bringt jeden "Im-Auto-laut-Mitsinger"an die Grenze zwischen Plamieren vor den kindlichen Mitfahrern und Aussetzen verschämter Blicke von gemusterten Ampelüberquerern.

Dennoch ein frisches Liedquell sorgloser Verweiltheit, eine in orchestrale Ausmaße abdriftende Andacht für alle Pferdebelohner und definitiv ein Bikelied - nicht nur wegen des mittigen Bildes der oberen Reihe links, sondern auch wegen der damaligen 39,-DM für den Teleshop  .




 *CD IV Lied 7*

Einen schönen & niemals endenden Fernsehabend!


----------



## svennox (30. August 2014)

*"Sirens" (Official Music Video) - Pearl Jam*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2014)

handemademusik


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. August 2014)

Er steht im Nieselregen auf dem mühevoll erklommenen Berg. Durch die untenliegende, tiefhängende Wolkendecke macht sich schemenhaft eine Gestallt erkennbar. Beim näherwerdenden Anblick fällt der ungläubige Betrachter in den Zustand völliger Beklemmtheit, suhlt sich wahrhaftig in einer rehkitzähnlichen Schockstarre. Das Liebherr ist geboren  .






Für die einen ist´s  Chanel-Werbung, für andere eine Lefty. In jedem Falle schwere Kost   ...


----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2014)

habe es aber nur 3 sec. angespielt, echt heavy  nix für den Old Dutchy


----------



## svennox (1. September 2014)




----------



## Bumble (1. September 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (1. September 2014)

Vater und Sohn


----------



## zoomer (1. September 2014)




----------



## zoomer (1. September 2014)




----------



## zoomer (1. September 2014)




----------



## zoomer (1. September 2014)

Und weil's schon so spät ist :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (2. September 2014)

Was für ein bescheuertes Video.


----------



## svennox (2. September 2014)

..das Ding ist ruhig,
dafür muss ich es immer ..
um so lauter hören, dann knallts richtig schön


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2014)




----------



## svennox (3. September 2014)

...das Ding verursacht auch in mir Gänsehautfaktor Hoch 10
zumindest ist dieser Song genial für FILMMUSIK !!!


----------



## svennox (3. September 2014)

..noch ein Clip mit diesen Song,
allerdings etwas anders,
auch interessant


----------



## svennox (3. September 2014)

bob seeger


----------



## -MEGADETH- (3. September 2014)




----------



## svennox (4. September 2014)

P.O.D. !!! DAS....IST Z.ZT. MEINE MUSIK  :


----------



## zoomer (4. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (5. September 2014)




----------



## losbub (5. September 2014)




----------



## losbub (5. September 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (14. September 2014)




----------



## Bumble (14. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


Ich kann die QOTSA einfach net hören weil ich immer an Kyuss denken muss und die irgendwie so unglaublich gut waren


----------



## BigJohn (14. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich kann die QOTSA einfach net hören weil ich immer an Kyuss denken muss und die irgendwie so unglaublich gut waren


Was heißt da waren? ->Vista Chino!






Wer braucht schon Josh Homme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. September 2014)




----------



## svennox (16. September 2014)




----------



## Bumble (19. September 2014)




----------



## CaseOnline (19. September 2014)

Valleys of green & grey - passt zur beginnenden Herbstzeit.


----------



## svennox (19. September 2014)




----------



## Bumble (19. September 2014)

nach den Muppets muss ich den hier noch raushauen:


----------



## zoomer (19. September 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (20. September 2014)




----------



## Bumble (20. September 2014)




----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Das ist doch auch ewig her, oder? Wie die Zeit vergeht....mein "Hotrod" war damals ein Peugeot 305SR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch ewig her, oder? Wie die Zeit vergeht....mein "Hotrod" war damals ein Peugeot 305SR.


fast 20 Jahre schätze ich jetzt mal so grob  Meiner dürfte damals ein Ford Capri gewesen sein


----------



## CaseOnline (21. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> fast 20 Jahre schätze ich jetzt mal so grob  Meiner dürfte damals ein Ford Capri gewesen sein



Ford Capri 2.0S - war das nicht der Dienstwagen der "Profis"? :-D


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2014)

R4 (rot)


----------



## -MEGADETH- (22. September 2014)




----------



## Bumble (25. September 2014)




----------



## svennox (25. September 2014)

Findet JEMAND den originalen MTVclip
also sprich das officielle Video zum Lied,
wo AEROSMITHsänger durch die Wand zu RUN DMC bricht ?!
..denn ich bin leider, auf die Schnelle, NICHT fündig geworden !


----------



## Bumble (25. September 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> Findet JEMAND den originalen MTVclip
> also sprich das officielle Video zum Lied,
> wo AEROSMITHsänger durch die Wand zu RUN DMC bricht ?!
> ..denn ich bin leider, auf die Schnelle, NICHT fündig geworden !



Hatte ich in Post #382 verlinkt, leider aktuell dank der lieben GEMA nicht mehr verfügbar.

Deshalb hier nochmal von Vimeo:


----------



## svennox (25. September 2014)

...YES......cool DANKE ! 

ps. ..stimmt, das mit der GEMA nervt tierisch,
genau deshalb war auch mir der Clip auf youtube verloren gegangen !!!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (1. Oktober 2014)

Eine der Damen scheint gewisse Probleme mit dem Bindegewebe zu haben.
Aber tolles Stück von einem tollen Album - wenngleich nicht so genial, komplex und abgefahren wie "Crack The Skye".

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Eine der Damen scheint gewisse Probleme mit dem Bindegewebe zu haben.



Keine Ahnung was du meinst, ich hab direkt abgeschaltet als die Arschwacklerei losging, dachte das wär was für Rap-Videos und passt eher zu Chrome-Felgen


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2014)

Gestern mal wieder aus dem Plattenregal gezogen:






Hölle, das Bass-Spiel ist so dermaßen geil, dazu der britische Akzent! 











Love it!


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Oktober 2014)

vor kurzem von uns gegangen September erschienen




Die Platte hatte Winters selbst noch angekündigt –"Step Back" am 5. September veröffentlicht. 
Es enthält Beiträge von Eric Clapton, Brian Setzer, Joe Perry und Joe Bonamassa.


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (11. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


saugeil 

dann gleich noch einen mit Onkel Bon !!! mein all-time-favorite-acdc-song


----------



## dorfmann (11. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> saugeil



Ich hör den Song auch schon so lange, aber das Video kannte ich noch nicht. Endgeil !


----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2014)

wo wir grad dabei sind muss der auch noch rein:


----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2014)

und noch ein saugeiler Bon Scott ACDC-Song dedicated to @losbub


----------



## losbub (12. Oktober 2014)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7121306/Iron_Maiden_The_Number_Of_The_Beast


----------



## dorfmann (14. Oktober 2014)

ich bin voll


----------



## losbub (14. Oktober 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2014)

rockt


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Oktober 2014)

Bluest & psychedelet.


----------



## zoomer (17. Oktober 2014)

Sau gut aber ist das nicht irgendwie ein Doors Verschnitt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (17. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sau gut aber ist das nicht irgendwie ein Doors Verschnitt ?



Es gibt durchaus Leute, die ihnen mangelnde Eigenständigkeit unterstellen...ist bei anderen Bands aus der Ecke ähnlich.
Ich finde aber, dass 

a) es nicht schlimm ist, sich von Vorbildern inspirieren zu lassen 
und dass der Sound 
b) insgesamt um einiges heavier ist. 

Noch ein Song mit Fatbike-Bezug:






 /


----------



## BigJohn (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich bevorzuge dann eher die Truckfighters. Die bieten (sind) besonders live die bessere Show.


----------



## dorfmann (21. Oktober 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (27. Oktober 2014)

mal ein ganz besonderes Sahnestück


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. Oktober 2014)

Moinsen!

Wenn die körpereigenen Mutmacher noch im Delirium sind, man sich den bikepark´schen Gruppenzwang fügen muß und die letzten gesunden Synapsen bekämpft werden müssen - dann dieses Lied:






...und man schafft einen noch nie gesehenen 117cm Wheelie! Yes we can! YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Bumble (29. Oktober 2014)

damit das hier nicht abdriftet:


----------



## Holland (29. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> damit das hier nicht abdriftet:


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Oktober 2014)

klasse Sängerin aus meine Heimat


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Oktober 2014)

*Caro Emerald* _Caroline Esmeralda van der Leeuw_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (29. Oktober 2014)




----------



## losbub (29. Oktober 2014)

die Version find ich noch besser


----------



## dorfmann (29. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> die Version find ich noch besser



Klar, die Studio Version, aber ich fand das live und vor allem vor DEM Publikum so geil


----------



## losbub (29. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Oktober 2014)

Thread kann zu.


----------



## losbub (30. Oktober 2014)

Album "Live Rust"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Oktober 2014)




----------



## losbub (30. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2014)

und ja, ich gebs zu, ich bin erst über Graves auf die Misfits aufmerksam geworden


----------



## calpin (1. November 2014)

Live immer wieder der Hammer!
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/l2t7SN6iqfk?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

? irgendwie bin ich leider zu blöd, das Video hier vernünftig einzubetten....sorry


----------



## BigJohn (1. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> und ja, ich gebs zu, ich bin erst über Graves auf die Misfits aufmerksam geworden


hihi  du Banause


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2014)

grade beim CD umsortieren drüber gestolpert






Hatte komplett verdrängt dass die Hosen mal richtig cool waren, auch wenn das hier nur ein cover ist, saucool isses trotzdem


----------



## -MEGADETH- (3. November 2014)




----------



## losbub (3. November 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (4. November 2014)

SOM und RUIN Kurzfilm:


----------



## Fabeymer (8. November 2014)

Gestern im Plattenladen gefunden...war ewig hinterher und trotzdem war mir irgendwie entgangen, dass eine Re-Issue erhältlich ist. 
Umso/  /  / war ich dann, als ich sie aus dem Regal gezogen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gestern im Plattenladen gefunden...war ewig hinterher und trotzdem war mir irgendwie entgangen, dass eine Re-Issue erhältlich ist.
> Umso/  /  / war ich dann, als ich sie aus dem Regal gezogen hab.


 Uuuuf das ist für mich Tinitus Mukke, aber bekanntlich lässt sich hierüber streiten. Lieber Handmade Musik is what i like zb:


----------



## Bumble (8. November 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2014)

Man nicht Tool sagen, ohne über Schism gesprochen zu haben


----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2014)

Shock to the system


----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2014)




----------



## zoomer (12. November 2014)

Na zu dem Wolfsgeheul muss ich die aber nochmal nach vorne ziehen :


----------



## dorfmann (14. November 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2014)

Heute mal back to the roots, finde ich gerade passend


----------



## kaftshaldendli (14. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (14. November 2014)

gut ist anders


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> gut ist anders


"gut" ist relativ 

und Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters 

und Geschmack definiert jeder selbst


----------



## Fabeymer (15. November 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Wie geil, hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gehört! 
Meine Wiebusch-Favoriten aus dem punkigen Oeuvre:

















Was mir bei der Gelegenheit auch noch einfällt:






Schützen & Fördern ist so ein gutes Album!


----------



## Bumble (15. November 2014)

War zwar damals beim ersten Kettcar Konzert, But Alive hab ich leider nie live gesehn. 

Live Material aus der Zeit ist leider auch äußerst rar.

dann bleib ich mal bei deutschem Punk


----------



## Fabeymer (15. November 2014)

Ich bin ja etwas zu jung, um ...But Alive jemals live gesehen zu haben. Kettcar dagegen hab ich 2003 auf dem Frequency gesehen. Damals fand ich's ziemlich gut, heute würde ich es mir vermutlich nicht mehr anschauen. Das erste Album höre ich aber immer noch gerne.

Um im Punk-Genre zu bleiben, für mich einer _der Punk-Songs überhaupt:






_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (21. November 2014)

Wie beim heutigen Fernsehprogram ( "Sharknado" oder "Glimmerman" ) hätte ich auch hier die Wahl zwischen *Peter Sarstedt* und nachfolgendem Liedgut. Beides von außergewöhlicher Güte, aber letzteres eindeutiges Doping für eine spritzige Radtour. Anfangs eine glockenhelle Stimme, die die Leichtigkeit des Fatbikes wiedergibt, folgt ein fetzig-melodischer Abgesang welcher zusagen scheint: _nimm alles-verlange nichts_


----------



## dorfmann (23. November 2014)




----------



## Bumble (24. November 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich noch Screamo als Musikrichtung oder fällt das heutzutage komplett unter Emo ?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2014)

Musik


Bumble schrieb:


> Screamo als Musikrichtung


  bin sprachlos


----------



## Bumble (26. November 2014)

Ihr habt ja alle keine Ahnung


----------



## Fabeymer (26. November 2014)




----------



## Bumble (26. November 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2014)

Musik war schon immer Auslegungssache und das finde ich gut so. Und Bumbles Beispiel ist so schlecht auch wieder nicht, auch wenn ich nicht so recht nen Unterschied zu Metalcore/Hardcore erkenne.

Mal wieder was von der Großen Insel mit den zwei Herzen:





@Bumble klingt nach Pantera

/edit: ah ich sehe, Phil Anselmo


----------



## Bumble (26. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ....auch wenn ich nicht so recht nen Unterschied zu Metalcore/Hardcore erkenne.



Man beachte den Wechsel zwischen Geschrei und melodischen Gesangsparts !!! Live kam das weniger deutlich rüber.


----------



## svennox (26. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (26. November 2014)

vor einige Monaten fand ich Bubbles Musikwahl noch einigermaßen, 
aber es scheint das was fürchterliches passiert sein muss.


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> vor einige Monaten fand ich Bubbles Musikwahl noch einigermaßen,
> aber es scheint das was fürchterliches passiert sein muss.


Nöö, garnix is passiert, ich hab halt nur nen Musikgeschmack der über die Jahre gereift ist und inzwischen von A bis Z reicht 

Und jetzt werd ich dich mal komplett verwirren


----------



## -MEGADETH- (27. November 2014)




----------



## ingmar (27. November 2014)

Blödes Tapatalk


----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2014)

Vorhin noch einen kleinen Nightride durch den Nebel gemacht. 
Bilder gibt´s keine, aber die Stimmung ging in diese Richtung:


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2014)

das erste Album der Jungs war einfach phantastisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2014)

Und wie...von Pete & Carl kam generell viel Gutes.  

Libertines und Babyshambles haben mein bester Kumpel und ich damals im Studentenwohnheim rauf und runter gehört, geschrammelt und gesungen und es sind immer noch Gänsehautsongs. 

Zudem hatte ich das Glück, die Libertines live zu sehen...ich glaube 2003 bei Rock im Park, auf der kleinen Talent Stage.

Da Projekt hier darf aber auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben:


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Zudem hatte ich das Glück, die Libertines live zu sehen...



Ich leider nicht 
Hatte 2003 Karten für das Konzert in Heidelberg und bin lieber arbeiten gegangen ich Depp


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2014)

den hier hätte ich auch gerne mal live gesehn


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht
> Hatte 2003 Karten für das Konzert in Heidelberg und bin lieber arbeiten gegangen ich Depp



Zum Thema verpasste Libertine(s)-Gelegenheiten: Eine meiner Exfreundinnen war mal, bevor wir zusammen waren, Statistin in einem Film, in dem Pete mitgespielt hat. Während einer Drehpause hat er sie nach ihrer Nummer gefragt und sie hat ihm eine falsche gegeben. Zu der Zeit hatte er wohl einfach alles, was Frauen dahinschmelzen lässt: Gelb-graue Hautfarbe, teigige Hände fast ohne sichtbare Fingerknöchel und ein permanentes liebliches Lallen.


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit hatte er wohl einfach alles, was Frauen dahinschmelzen lässt: Gelb-graue Hautfarbe, teigige Hände fast ohne sichtbare Fingerknöchel und ein permanentes liebliches Lallen.



Über Geschmack läßt sich streiten 

Musikalisch war er jedenfalls ein Genie 

Die hier hab ich auch nie live erleben dürfen, hab damals zu deren kreativer Phase leider irgend nen anderen Mist gehört


----------



## Holland (8. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## svennox (9. Dezember 2014)

Hier kommt mal was älteres, zwar auch nicht mein Jahrgang, ABER trotzdem ist es sau-gut, wie ich finde


----------



## dorfmann (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Holland (10. Dezember 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


>



Letztens noch "Miami" mal wieder auf dem Plattenteller gehabt! 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## dorfmann (10. Dezember 2014)

man kann von ihm halten, was man will, aber der Mann ist 75 und ich finds krass 






man beachte Gotthilf Fischer an den Drums


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> man kann von ihm halten, was man will, aber der Mann ist 75 und ich finds krass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, wenn mal alle Fans weggestorben sind, muss man sich halt was Neues einfallen lassen


----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt massig Songs, die ich mit der Zeit nicht mehr hören kann, der hier ist allerdings unsterblich und wird jedes Jahr ein Stück geiler, wie ein alter Rotwein 





Für wen das jetzt zu wild war, hier ist die "brave" Version


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kein Post mehr im Mucke-Thread ?





Erstmal das hier:
https://www.facebook.com/theliberti...51955.104119173044326/609473959175509/?type=1


Und dann das:





Ich  das Album ebenfalls!

Und das hier  ich auch:





Ich war so happy, als ich endlich die Re-Issue in der Hand hatte...das Original war und ist ja leider quasi völlig vergriffen auf Vinyl.

  


Edit: Zum Abschluss dann noch ein richtiger Männersong zum Abgrooven:






Vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder live gesehen, wie immer absolut  !


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich war so happy, als ich endlich die Re-Issue in der Hand hatte...das Original war und ist ja leider quasi völlig vergriffen auf Vinyl.



Hui, da hab ich aber ne massive Wissenslücke  noch nie was von denen gehört


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hui, da hab ich aber ne massive Wissenslücke  noch nie was von denen gehört



Gab eine legendäre s/t Debut-EP mit vier grandiosen Tracks (Valley of the Kings, Queen of All Time, Dirty Witch und eben Touch Ground), danach lange Zeit gar nix mehr. Aber dann kam 2013 "Become The Sun" und eine Re-Issue der EP.

Become The Sun ist ebenfalls der Knaller und gipfelt in dieser Instrumental-Hymne hier:






Fuck yeah! 

Edit: Eines der besten Cover, die ich je gehört habe ist da auch noch drauf:





Irgendwie mein No.1 Krampen-Shredder-Song.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

zum Abschluss noch was von den deutschen Chillipeppers:


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

und als Betthupferl noch ne frühe Aufnahme ner Band, die ich mal vergöttert habe, die aber leider längst im Kommerz abgesoffen ist


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> und als Betthupferl noch ne frühe Aufnahme ner Band, die ich mal vergöttert habe, die aber leider längst im Kommerz abgesoffen ist



Ich glaube, wenn ich mir einen Song aussuchen dürfte, der nie geschrieben worden wäre, dann würde meine Wahl auf "Sex on Fire" fallen. Die Kings Of Leon war sooooo gut...und dann kamen die kreischenden Mädchen. 
"Closer" war dann irgendwie der totale Tiefpunkt. Bezeichnend, wenn ein Dubstep-Remix besser klingt als das Original. 

Aber aus der Blütezeit der tanzbaren Gitarrenmusik gibt's ja zum Glück noch einiges, was Erinnerungen aufkommen und die Laune wieder steigen lässt.









































Auch so ein trauriger Fall...eigentlich 'ne feine Band, dann kam "Ruby". 





Die wurden immer besser mit der Zeit, Humbug ist eine wahnsinnig gute Platte! 





Irgendwie ein One-Hit-Wonder...oder?





Die hab ich zweimal live gesehen...was ein Mordor! 

Naja, jetzt bin erstmal wieder ruhig...


----------



## svennox (11. Dezember 2014)

Kings Of Leon ..
sind saugut ! 

ps. ..JEDER Song, egal von wem, kann natürl. nicht immer super sein !


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2014)

Einen besonderen Daumen gibt´s für Clap your hands say yeah, obgleich alle gut sind!


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> Kings Of Leon ..
> sind saugut !
> 
> ps. ..JEDER Song, egal von wem, kann natürl. nicht immer super sein !



Natürlich nicht. Meine Kritik an der Entwicklung von Kings Of Leon und Kaiser Chiefs sollte auch keine generelle Absage an Eingängigkeit sein, die ein Song halt braucht, um ein populär zu werden und besagte Mädchen zum Kreischen zu bewegen. 
Viele Bands können damit jedoch meiner Meinung nach nicht umgehen und verabschieden sich im Anschluss an "den einen Song" von ihren Wurzeln.

Mein Musterbeispiel für so einen gelungenen Spagat zwischen Pop & purem Rock 'n' Roll ist dieser Song hier:











Wenn man Mädels nach den Queens fragt, dann sagen die häufig: "Yeah, steh ich drauf, Go With the Flow ist sau geil!"
Von der Melodie her extrem harmonisch und sehr eingängig, aber die Drums sind das genaue Gegenteil davon. Ich glaube, so übel wird sonst nur bei "A Song for the Dead" auf die armen Schweinedärme eingedroschen. 

Ich finde generell, dass Josh Homme ein riesiges Talent dafür hat, Songs zu verschachteln, ohne dass diese zu sperrig werden und den Hörer somit keinen Zugang finden lassen.

Aber so tief wollte ich hier gar nicht einsteigen, hat halt gerade gut gepasst.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Einen besonderen Daumen gibt´s für Clap your hands say yeah, obgleich alle gut sind!



Erinnert mich irgendwie hier ran:


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> Kings Of Leon ..
> *waren mal* saugut !



Das ist aber sehr lange her...


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Viele Bands können damit jedoch meiner Meinung nach nicht umgehen und verabschieden sich im Anschluss an "den einen Song" von ihren Wurzeln.



Sowas passiert immer dann wenn die große Kohle winkt, wer wills denen dann übel nehmen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Hölle, jetzt waren gerade irgendwie die Videolinks in meinen Beiträgen vertauscht angeordnet und ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt...


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Ach, und was hier schon immer mal gesagt werden musste: Bobby Liebling for the Win! 

Der Typ ist so dermaßen durch, aber er liefert einfach. Hab mich bei einem noch nie so dermaßen vor Lachen weggeschmissen wie bei THE MIGHTY *PENTAGRAM*! 






  

Edit: Die Geschichte hinter dem Comeback von Bobby Liebling und der Band ist übrigens sehr bewegend und empfehlenswert. Der Film hört auf den Namen "Last Days Here". 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Days_Here


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ach, und was hier schon immer mal gesagt werden musste: Bobby Liebling for the Win!



Der ist ja noch voll jung, hätte den jetzt auf mindestens 80 geschätzt


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der ist ja noch voll jung, hätte den jetzt auf mindestens 80 geschätzt



Hach ja...jung und faltenfrei... 
















Die müsste ich eigentlich noch ausfindig machen zwecks Heiratsantrag. Das Paket aus Optik und Musikgeschmack weiß zu überzeugen und garantiert ein langes, von Glück erfülltes gemeinsames Leben.


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

Das alte Zeug von Onkel Bruce find ich auch mal sowas von zeitlos und unsterblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (12. Dezember 2014)

ohhjaaa BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN ist der neue King, 
oder eben der alte und aktuelle BOSS   

..zwar schon etwas älter (1999) aber auf die schnelle habe ich nichts neueres gefunden,
bzw. find ich gerade das Ding hier... wieder mal genial !!!


----------



## dorfmann (12. Dezember 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ohhjaaa BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN ist der neue King,
> oder eben der alte und aktuelle BOSS
> 
> ..zwar schon etwas älter (1999) aber auf die schnelle habe ich nichts neueres gefunden,
> bzw. find ich gerade das Ding hier... wieder mal genial !!!



hab ich auch in meiner playlist, ziemlich geiles Konzert mit John Fogerty 

das Stück hier ist mittlerweile auch schon 50 Jahre alt:


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Dezember 2014)

Mal wieder ein Leckerli für @Bumble und natürlich auch alle anderen.  

Ich stehe ja sehr auf so catchy Sachen.



> If you leave me
> I will kill you
> I will kill you
> If you leave me
> ...



Simple as that.


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Leckerli für @Bumble



Noch ein Leckerli bitte, das eben fand ich bissl langweilig


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Noch ein Leckerli bitte, das eben fand ich bissl langweilig













Edit:


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>



Glaub das hatte ich schonmal gepostet 

Wie wärs hiermit:


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Dezember 2014)

Nehme ich!


----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (17. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gab eine legendäre s/t Debut-EP mit vier grandiosen Tracks (Valley of the Kings, Queen of All Time, Dirty Witch und eben Touch Ground), danach lange Zeit gar nix mehr. Aber dann kam 2013 "Become The Sun" und eine Re-Issue der EP.
> 
> Become The Sun ist ebenfalls der Knaller und gipfelt in dieser Instrumental-Hymne hier:
> 
> ...






 





dorfmann schrieb:


>





SRV ist ja auch so ein Fall von viel zu früh dahingeschieden...und anders als bei wie Kollegen Hendrix, Gallagher oder Moore lag es nicht an seinem Lebensstil, was das Ganze irgendwie noch tragischer macht.


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2014)




----------



## zoomer (18. Dezember 2014)

Ist das Dein Bruder oder hat er Dir nur die Mütze geklaut


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Bruder oder hat er Dir nur die Mütze geklaut


Im Winter trag ich immer sowas hier:





 und verleihe meine Army-Caps in der Zeit an junge, hochtalentierte und bissl verzottelte Musiker


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2014)

..ich steh gerade auf ältere Mucke, liegt eventuell auch an Weihnachten ?!?! 






ps. ..wobei der Auftritt noch gar nicht so lange her ist, war nämlich im Jahr 2008, falls es jemanden nicht gleich auffällt


----------



## dorfmann (19. Dezember 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ich steh gerade auf ältere Mucke, liegt eventuell auch an Weihnachten ?!?!



Früher hat man halt noch richtig Musik gemacht


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde der @Bumble hat ein sehr gutes Beispiel gegeben, dass das auch heute noch so ist. Ich hab jedenfalls den Clapton noch nie gleichzeitig am Drumset gesehen...


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2014)

....natürlich wird auch heute noch gute Musik gemacht.... 
nur leider ist auch zu viel KOMERZ_SCHEI$$E im Umlauf...DIE ECHT NERVT


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2014)

Kommerziell erfolgreiche Musik ist ja nicht gleich schlecht. Nur Musik, die gemacht wird um kommerziell erfolgreich zu sein, ist das in der Regel. Ansonsten steht es ja jedem frei einen Bogen um sowas zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kommerziell erfolgreiche Musik ist ja nicht gleich schlecht. Nur Musik, die gemacht wird um kommerziell erfolgreich zu sein, ist das in der Regel. Ansonsten steht es ja jedem frei einen Bogen um sowas zu machen.


..genau so meinte ich das natürlich ! 

....trotzdem habe ich noch einen genialen Klassiker, zumindest Musiktechnisch gesehen


----------



## Holland (22. Dezember 2014)

Noch was für die Gun Club Fraktion. Dringende Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Noch was für die Gun Club Fraktion.



Ewig nicht gehört das Stück, aber jetzt passts wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2014)

klassiker




47 Jahre später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2014)

Joe Cocker hat den Kampf gegen den Lungenkrebs verloren.
"Niemand, der ihn jemals live erlebt hat, wird ihn jemals vergessen."


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (23. Dezember 2014)

Weihnachten werd ich immer so melancholisch ...






Frohes Fest


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Weihnachten werd ich immer so melancholisch ...
> 
> 
> 
> Frohes Fest


Ich auch 





[


----------



## dorfmann (24. Dezember 2014)

da hilft nur eins ...


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2014)

noch was zum Thema "es gibt auch heutzutage noch gute Musik"

sogar mit Youtube Kommentar vom Künstler selbst, wo gibt's denn sowas noch ?


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> da hilft nur eins ...


Mist, ich hab gar keinen Baum


----------



## dorfmann (24. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab gar keinen Baum



Man kann sich auch nen Kaktus schön trinken


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch nen Kaktus schön trinken


Hab ich auch net, ich besauf mich einfach so, ohne Grünzeugs


----------



## dorfmann (24. Dezember 2014)

Na dann mal frohe Besinnungslosigkeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Dezember 2014)

Prost Jungs


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Dezember 2014)

Speziell für Mr. Bubble


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Dezember 2014)

Hier in Essen war ein super Konzert der Band


----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Der hat ja Schuhe an! Beschiss!

Damit das hier nicht so sinnfrei steht:


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Januar 2015)

Altes "Money" neu vepackt


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (3. Januar 2015)

Bissl mehr Motorengeräusche wären mir zwar lieber, so passt es aber hier in den Mucke Thread 




und noch einen ohne Mucke


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2015)

neue interpretation von Hound Dog


----------



## Bumble (4. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> neue interpretation von Hound Dog


Die ursprüngliche Version von Big Mama Thornton gefällt mir immer noch am besten


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2015)

es haben sich schon sehr viele daran versucht










und so weiter........


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2015)

The answer to hound dog




_Hound Dog_ wurde insgesamt mindestens 53 Mal gecovert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (4. Januar 2015)

mehr davon


----------



## svennox (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

sind schon alle eingepennt ?

dann mach ich mal den Alleinunterhalter


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. Januar 2015)

bissl mehr speed bitte


----------



## dorfmann (8. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> sind schon alle eingepennt ?



eher voll wie n eimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. Januar 2015)

zu eimervoll passt immer ein alestorm...


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> bissl mehr speed bitte


wasn des ? 

alles von Helene fischer bis Death Metal kreuz und quer in einen Song gewurschtelt


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> zu eimervoll passt immer ein alestorm...



bei Eimervoll passt vor allem eins:


----------



## dorfmann (8. Januar 2015)

gutte nacht


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> wasn des ?
> 
> alles von Helene fischer bis Death Metal kreuz und quer in einen Song gewurschtelt



genau auf das hab ich gewartet... wird als melodic death metal geführt, is für mich industrial mit (k.a. was für nem) einschlag... aber fetzt doch 

dann was anderes:


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. Januar 2015)

zum rauffahren wenn man net schnell müde werden will ok...

wer wollte helene?


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


>



 geiler Klassiker, ewig net gehört 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





apropos Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


>


sorry, immer noch net geniesbar


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. Januar 2015)

als rock/metalfan is man doch offen für vieles  (nur hiphop geht gar nicht)


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> als rock/metalfan is man doch offen für vieles  (nur hiphop geht gar nicht)



Lass das den @FlowinFlo nicht hören, der is auch noch wach


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. Januar 2015)

da kann man wohl nix machen... außer bei nem bier in balingen ausdiskutieren 

oute mich auch als ptx-fan:


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>


jaja, Big Brother und so, ich weiss schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. Januar 2015)

sowas ähnliches lief vor etwa 12-13 jahren am lago bei mecki... ich habs grob im ohr, spanisch oder so... das war damals passend und deswegen cool. la poca, porca.. irgend so was


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> sowas ähnliches lief vor etwa 12-13 jahren am lago bei mecki... ich habs grob im ohr, spanisch oder so... das war damals passend und deswegen cool. la poca, porca.. irgend so was


früher fand ich sowas kacke, bin da erst mit den jahren toleranter geworden was verschiedene musikstile angeht


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. Januar 2015)

naja ich war früher schon alt... schöne scheisse


----------



## dorfmann (9. Januar 2015)

is ja schon nach zwölf, da kann man ja richtige Mukke hören 






_(das Original der verkorksten Blood Rave Version aus Blade 1)_


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> als rock/metalfan is man doch offen für vieles  (nur hiphop geht gar nicht)





Bumble schrieb:


> Lass das den @FlowinFlo nicht hören, der is auch noch wach






FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



Ich bin ja auch eher in der rockigen Ecke zu Hause, aber fette Bikes und fette Beats sind schon auch 'ne feine Kombination. Swag Bikes, wenn man so will...und hier kommt ein swagiges Dutzend!


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2015)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, da hast du dir aber Mühe gemacht un ein paar ordentliche Kracher zusammengesucht. 

Ich helf mit jüngerem Material noch etwas mit:


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (9. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, da hast du dir aber Mühe gemacht un ein paar ordentliche Kracher zusammengesucht.
> 
> Ich helf mit jüngerem Material noch etwas mit:




Hihi, die Liste hatte ich nach ein paar Minuten im Kopf...kann mir Liedtitel auch über Jahre noch sehr gut merken. Die eigentliche Arbeit war dann, einschlägiges Material in unzensierter Forum ausfindig zu machen. 

Der zweite Track aus deinem Post ist so, wie ich mir Kopfnickmusik vorstelle, der erste ist schön durchgeknallt. 

Ps: Ich hab das mal etwas angepasst und drei Buchstaben gestrichen...


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr Gangverein


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> da kann man wohl nix machen... außer bei nem bier in balingen ausdiskutieren



Mit der Musik kann ich auch nix anfangen, aber,
wie hiess der Laden in Balingen mit dem halben Käfer an der Wand ?

Ist da nicht auch irgendwo dieser Heavy Metal Versand in der Nähe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> und hier kommt ein swagiges Dutzend!



Gut gemacht !


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist da nicht auch irgendwo dieser Heavy Metal Versand in der Nähe ?


Du meinst sicher Nuclear Blast


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

Genau !


Hast Du die Doku auch gesehen ?


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Genau !
> 
> 
> Hast Du die Doku auch gesehen ?



Nöö, aber ich hab da ganz früher öfter mal bestellt 

Welche Doku ?


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Mit der Musik kann ich auch nix anfangen, aber,
> wie hiess der Laden in Balingen mit dem halben Käfer an der Wand ?
> 
> Ist da nicht auch irgendwo dieser Heavy Metal Versand in der Nähe ?



ich glaub ich war mal in der "city", kann mich aber nur dunkel ans randprogramm erinnern *kopfkratz* warum wohl?


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

Nuglear Blaschd, genau.

Ich glaub auf Arte oder 3SAT.

Wer die Köpfe dahinter sind, wie das ganze entstanden ist,
und wie die Eingeborenen so darauf reagieren,
z.B. wenn die internationalen Bands zum Presse Gig im Landgasthof anrücken ...


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> und wie die Eingeborenen so darauf reagieren,
> z.B. wenn die internationalen Bands zum Presse Gig im Landgasthof anrücken ...



Hat halt dann auch den angenehmen Wacken Charme  halt nur auf Schwäbisch.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. Januar 2015)

mit schnegglesupp und maultaschen... herrlich!


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

Ne, City hiess es nicht.
Eingängiger.
War aber schon 1990, vielleicht heisst es jetzt anders.

Und als Erinnerung an die legendären Old Abbey Zeiten :
(in Messkirch)







oder in echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. Januar 2015)

mit "city" meinte ich tatsächlich die city  wir haben die meiste zeit aufm festivalgelände verbracht, also CP2 - unterführung - messe - unterführung - cp2... der normale tagesablauf. 2010 oder so sind wir mal abends weg nach der anreise, aber lokalnamen, ne kann mich nicht erinnern. da waren die gehirnwindungen alle gerade...


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Januar 2015)

A bit of "little red rooster"








und mein favorit


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. Januar 2015)

hihi, ka ob das schon mal war, @FlowinFlo wirds gefallen 





















lg und viel spaß, hamsti


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2015)

Klassiker!


----------



## zoomer (10. Januar 2015)




----------



## zoomer (10. Januar 2015)

Na ja,
und wenn sie schon in der Seitenleiste auftaucht muss Sie grad
auch wieder hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2015)

Ich bin inzwischen wohl einfach zu alt geworden für den ganzen Hopper-Kram....


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (10. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>









skero ist spitze!


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2015)

Oh Gott


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (10. Januar 2015)

keine angst, hab schon mein ganzes repertoire außerhalb von rock-metal verballert


----------



## Deleted 308434 (10. Januar 2015)

Zeit für was gescheites .


----------



## dorfmann (12. Januar 2015)

Für alle Nachtschwärmer


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2015)

Mal was andres


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2015)

Das hier ist krass gut gesamplet:






Für manchen vielleicht ein Sakrileg, aber ich find's mega. 

Auf dem Album geht's dann so weiter:





Könnte ich gerade in Dauerschleife hören die Kombi.


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das hier ist krass gut gesamplet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Integrationsmucke für Elektro/Hiphop Verweigerer ?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Integrationsmucke für Elektro/Hiphop Verweigerer ?



Du weißt ja, ich komme eigentlich aus 'ner anderen Ecke...aber ich steh einfach auf gute Mukke jeglicher Couloir! Und das ist halt nunmal derbe gut, wenn's zusätzlich dazu beiträgt, Grenzen einzureißen, top! 
Es gilt sowieso: Wer sich an Child in Time ran traut und es dann nicht verkackt, der hat's schlicht drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2015)

Feierst du grade ab ?


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (14. Januar 2015)

hihi, sry aber iwie muss das jetzt sein:


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (14. Januar 2015)

ach ja mucke, sry:


----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2015)

Der Übergang über Minions zu Volbeat war aber jetzt irgendwie krass...
ich versuch mal die Kurve zu kriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Der Übergang über Minions zu Volbeat war aber jetzt irgendwie krass...
> ich versuch mal die Kurve zu kriegen...



Bester Southpark Song ever:


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Feierst du grade ab ?



Feiern wäre so :







Ist mehr so ein :


----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Feiern wäre so :



93 war ein verdammt geiles Jahr


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> 93 war ein verdammt geiles Jahr





Ja das war es !eins!!elf111!


Doch :


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

Auch 1993 :


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

Genug gefeiert 







Guts Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2015)

Leider wahr !


----------



## zoomer (15. Januar 2015)

OK

Einen noch  ....


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (15. Januar 2015)

hier die passenden Bilder dazu:


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>


Peter Hein´s Gesang hat mich schon immer fasziniert, obwohl er ja nicht die Bohne singen kann


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

die NDW hört sich alles gleich an


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> die NDW hört sich alles gleich an


NDW empfinde ich immer noch als Schimpfwort für den ganzen kommerziellen Dreck der zu der Zeit rauskam.

Fehlfarben sind da ne völlig andere Liga.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> die NDW hört sich alles gleich an



Fehlfarben sind so weit weg von NDW wie du vom Besitz eines Fatbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)

Einigen wir uns bei den Fehlfarben auf alternative Rockmusik


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Fehlfarben sind so weit weg von NDW wie du vom Besitz eines Fatbikes.


hört sich für mich so an, und das mit n besitzen...... woher deine weisheiten


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

sein bisher letztes album : No Plan B


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab seit dem grandiosen





nix mehr neues von Van Morrison gehört.
Er scheints aber immer noch zu können


----------



## dorfmann (15. Januar 2015)

Er kanns auch noch


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

2011 auf m Juke Joint Festival in Clarksdale Live erlebt


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (16. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2015)

..und noch mal


----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2015)

YESSSSS das hier meinte ich !!!


----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (18. Januar 2015)

cooles cover! war das hier schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2015)

@svennox: Der Gebrauch der Edit-Funktion bringt das System nicht Down, du kannst sie also bedenkenlos nutzen.


----------



## Bumble (18. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> cooles cover! war das hier schon?


is mir bissl arg viel Show

was wurde denn da nachträglich noch alles klanglich bearbeitet und hinzugefügt ? 

was man aus so nem Cello rauskitzeln kann haben ja die bekloppten Finnen schon vor vielen Jahren vorgemacht


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (18. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> is mir bissl arg viel Show
> 
> was wurde denn da nachträglich noch alles klanglich bearbeitet und hinzugefügt ?
> 
> was man aus so nem Cello rauskitzeln kann haben ja die bekloppten Finnen schon vor vielen Jahren vorgemacht



apocalyptica hab ich vor ein paar jahren live in augsburg gesehen... wenn länger als 15 minuten geht nervts unglaublich.


----------



## Bumble (18. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> apocalyptica hab ich vor ein paar jahren live in augsburg gesehen... wenn länger als 15 minuten geht nervts unglaublich.


ich hab die ganz am beginn ihrer karriere gesehn als sie nur metallica gecovert haben und noch keine doofen eignen Songs dabei waren 

ich fands damals sehr geil


----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Januar 2015)

Helge mein (fast)nachbar, im Sommer öfters n bierchen mit ihm im Biergarten getrunken


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Korrekterweise heißt die Band aber *Helge And The Firefuckers*


----------



## dorfmann (19. Januar 2015)

zur Abwechslung mal ein echt lässiges Album aus der Hip Hop Ecke 






oder sagt man Trip Hop


----------



## zoomer (19. Januar 2015)

Big Beat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Korrekterweise heißt die Band aber *Helge And The Firefuckers*


Ja, das wurde beim Titel vergessen, wenn du unten aufklappst wirste aber mit Infos zugeballert


----------



## svennox (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du darfst jetzt offiziell im "Fette Bikes und fette Mucke"-Thread posten!


https://www.google.de/search?biw=16...=1&sa=X&ei=jia-VJjeOoquPOGagPAL&ved=0CBoQBSgA
Hurraaa...  jetzt offiziel mit genehmigung des höchsten Raats


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2015)

here comes john


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2015)

"Old People" by John


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



Hab ich dich inspiriert oder kanntest den Herrn vorher schon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich dich inspiriert oder kanntest den Herrn vorher schon ?


Das war von dir induziert. Als nächstes schiebe ich noch was von Black Debbath nach, wenn ich nen PC hab der kein Youtube blockt.


----------



## svennox (21. Januar 2015)

Bruce Willis


----------



## dorfmann (21. Januar 2015)

was gegen das Kackwetter


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Januar 2015)

Vrienden uit Apeldoorn [URL=http://www.smileyparadies.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich dich inspiriert oder kanntest den Herrn vorher schon ?





BigJohn schrieb:


> Das war von dir induziert. Als nächstes schiebe ich noch was von Black Debbath nach, wenn ich nen PC hab der kein Youtube blockt.



Bin mir sicher, dass der Text vor Ironie und Witz strotzt. So ist der Sound einfach nur geil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (21. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>





Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich werde es Trinken


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Januar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


>


ist nicht Jimmi???, er war doch ein Lefthand Player?


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (22. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist nicht Jimmi???, er war doch ein Lefthand Player?



..hier macht er es mit rechts  ..aber im Grunde doch schei$$ egal


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. Januar 2015)

Die jüngsten Ereignisse im IBC, verbunden mit teilweisen Kommentaren in rüdester Art & Weise, haben mir denklich gezeigt, dass es hier im Unterforum für Fatbikes erfreulich höfflich und souverän gelassen zugeht - was den Umgang miteinander betrifft. 

Möge es auch nach folgendem, als Anreiz dienendes Liedgut so bleiben  ...


----------



## dorfmann (22. Januar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (22. Januar 2015)

Dreierpack, Video mit starker Besetzung (u.a. Lemmy)!


----------



## dorfmann (22. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dreierpack, Video mit starker Besetzung (u.a. Lemmy)!



wie stehts denn eigentlich so um Lemmy, rein gesundheitlich ?


----------



## BigJohn (22. Januar 2015)

Keine Ahnung, seine Pumpe hat er kaputt gemacht, oder?


----------



## dorfmann (22. Januar 2015)

Pumpe und Diabetes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (24. Januar 2015)

Motocycle Emptiness ...entfernt könnte man noch an *Black Rain* erinnert werden. In jedem falle aber ein außergewöhnlich gutes Lied!


----------



## dorfmann (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## Der_Christopher (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1st_Parma (30. Januar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (31. Januar 2015)

Ruhig hier, wo steckt eigentlich der @Bumble ?


----------



## 1st_Parma (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2015)

Einmal lustig (für den gewissen Humor)...






und noch hmm... ein gechillter Tsunami?


----------



## dorfmann (1. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> und noch hmm... ein gechillter Tsunami?



Sehr sympathisch die Schweden !


----------



## dorfmann (2. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (3. Februar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2015)

Chuck Ragan tourt ab 29. März wieder für eine gute Woche durch Deutschland. Nur falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## jejamm (5. Februar 2015)

Hmmm... Black Flag, Bad Brains, Fugazi, Kyuss fühl mich jetzt auch musikalisch im Fatbike Forum immer wohler... fehlt eigentlich nur noch Minor Threat (deren Discography wär die Platte, die neben der Isis Panopticon auf jeden Fall mit auf die Insel käme)...

Fatte Grüße
Dietrich


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2015)

Chuck Ragan


----------



## dorfmann (6. Februar 2015)

inspiriert durch @BigJohn läuft bei mir gerade The Tower aus Schweden, gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Chuck Ragan tourt ab 29. März wieder für eine gute Woche durch Deutschland. Nur falls es jemanden interessiert



Tut es 

4.4. in FFM, mal schaun ob ich das terminlich hingekomme.


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ruhig hier, wo steckt eigentlich der @Bumble ?



Hab mein DSL geupdatet, bin wieder da


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab mein DSL geupdatet, bin wieder da


oha und dafür brauchst sooooooo........ lange


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> oha und dafür brauchst sooooooo........ lange


nicht ich, die Telekom


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2015)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen ffm und München


Bumble schrieb:


> Tut es
> 
> 4.4. in FFM, mal schaun ob ich das terminlich hingekomme.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (14. Februar 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (14. Februar 2015)




----------



## Knusberflogge (15. Februar 2015)

Bestimmte Faktoren sorgen derweil am Fensterbrett für körperfremden Umgang, ganz karameasisch - aber gewollt 

ab 0:40min  :


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Februar 2015)

Ob @Knusberflogge den auch im Fluss getroffen hat?


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Februar 2015)

Nach dem Reggae Shark muss die Kurve gekratzt werden und das hier passt zumindest in Bezug auf den "Stoner"-Faktor:





















Geordnet nach Grad der Ausuferung.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Februar 2015)

I like da last one best!


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>



Ich war jetzt doch etwas irritiert bezüglich der Stimme, da ich die Band nicht kenne, Google brachte dann die Auflösung.
Klar dass es sowas nur einmal gibt 
Musikalisch innovativ is aber dann doch anders, oder ?


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

von der letztjährigen tour





und die Vorbands vom letzten Jahr


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (19. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt doch etwas irritiert bezüglich der Stimme, da ich die Band nicht kenne, Google brachte dann die Auflösung.
> Klar dass es sowas nur einmal gibt
> *Musikalisch innovativ is aber dann doch anders, oder ? *



Gibt noch mal Projekte, bei denen der gute John mitwirkt.

Und zum Fettgedruckten:
Sag du's mir als bekennender Misfits-Fan.


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sag du's mir als bekennender Misfits-Fan.



Du spielst auf die Graves-Phase der Misfits an ? Die fand ich echt gut, auch wenns natürlich nicht das Original war 
Es war aber musikalisch anders und irgendwie eigenständig. Was danach kam hab ich dann ignoriert...


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du spielst auf die Graves-Phase der Misfits an ? Die fand ich echt gut, auch wenns natürlich nicht das Original war
> Es war aber musikalisch anders und irgendwie eigenständig. Was danach kam hab ich dann ignoriert...




Finde die Danzig- und die Gravesphasen cool, da muss man dann auch nicht zwingend auf Teufel komm raus innovieren.  Der Graves-Sound war ist ist halt einfach nur richtig, richtig fett.
Dass die danach nochmal was gemacht haben, habe ich eben durch dich bzw. Wikipedia erfahren. Nie was gehört. 

Btw: Das Video hier kennst du, oder?




Definitiv in meiner Top 10, was das Zusammenspiel von Ton und Bild angeht.
Besonders ab 0:54 ist's einfach nur !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Finde die Danzig- und die Gravesphasen cool, da muss man dann auch nicht zwingend auf Teufel komm raus innovieren.


Stimmt schon, is schlieslich auch irgendwo ein Job von dem die Jungs leben, auch wenn die innovative Anfangsphase vorbei ist 


grade entdeckt:


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (19. Februar 2015)

Hier noch ein Juwel @Bumble .

Das Publikum...


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das Publikum...



Er hat sich ganz allein in die Löwenhöhle gewagt und es mit Bravur gemeistert.

Dafür gibt's den hier:


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> von der letztjährigen tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sag Bescheid, wenn du in Frankfurt bist. Bin wahrscheinlich auch dort.


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn du in Frankfurt bist. Bin wahrscheinlich auch dort.


Ist noch ungewiss ob ich hin kann, hab keinen Urlaub bekommen


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist noch ungewiss ob ich hin kann, hab keinen Urlaub bekommen


Das Konzert ist am Samstag?!


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Konzert ist am Samstag?!


Ich weiss 
Wegen mir machen sie die Firma aber nicht zu


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich weiss
> Wegen mir machen sie die Firma aber nicht zu


IHH, auf Samstagsarbeit bin ich allergisch.


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> IHH, auf Samstagsarbeit bin ich allergisch.


Geht noch, Sonntags ist erst richtig lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2015)

Samstag, Sonntag arbeiten find ich recht entspannend - nur auch noch unter der Woche stört


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. Februar 2015)

War das schon?


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. Februar 2015)

Oder das hier. Perfekt


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (21. Februar 2015)

Sisters of Mery, Vision Thing:


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## Holland (21. Februar 2015)

"Tellurian" läuft bei mir derzeit sehr häufig. Leider ist der Bass wirklich all zu fett abgemischt...


----------



## dorfmann (21. Februar 2015)

Da hat sich wohl jemand nen Scherz erlaubt mit dem schwulen Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2015)

Fuc..ng Good, wie ich finde, endlich mal Junge Musiker die ihren Handwerk verstehen. 




 und da lohnt es sich noch eins oder 2 zu Posten


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2015)

Die Band in allen Ehren, aber die Produktion der neuen Platte nimmt der Band ein bisschen ihre Identität. Viel zu bombastisch und glatt, eben Nuclear Blast(?)
Auf der EP Bliss hat sich das noch etwas anders angehört (ob es gewollt war, sei mal dahingestellt) und erinntert mich doch stärker an den Live-Sound, den ich von den Jungs und Mädels gewöhnt bin.

Ein bisschen wie ne schlechte Schallplatte 






Black Smoke ist in der schrammeligen Version sogar aus dem Internet getilgt


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Februar 2015)

Zweimal Original und Cover. 
Immer wieder hörenswert, aber Kurt sieht da meinem Empfinden nach schon sehr gezeichnet aus.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wie ne schlechte Schallplatte


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## Knusberflogge (23. Februar 2015)

*Davids Song*

Ohne Spaß, ich mag das Lied. Ist mir eines der Liebsten! 

Klar, das Video hat vorsichtig ausgedrückt noch Reserven und auch die Compo verlangt sportliche Nehmerqualitäten - dennoch, ein schönes Lied...welches würdig den ersten Tag meiner zweimonatigen Elternzeit einleutet  . Meine Güte, was wird den Fernseher aushalten müssen  .








Und immer dran denken, Ceterizitin hilft wirklich  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (24. Februar 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Und immer dran denken, Ceterizitin hilft wirklich  .



Ich habs mit Metoclopramid versucht


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2015)

BbbbbbbBad to the Bone


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (25. Februar 2015)

Supergeiler Song:


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2015)

J.Bonamassa gestern in München.


----------



## dorfmann (25. Februar 2015)

was der Bonamassa so an Stücken raushaut, damit könnte man auch nen eigenen Thread füllen


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2015)

Wo ist der Thread??? Aber gestern war er krankheitsbedingt nicht ganz so gut, wie sonst üblich. Genialer Musiker!


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Februar 2015)

nix gegen Bonamassa, aber es ist eine mass(e)a was so auf dem Markt schmeißt.
Wird mir ein wenig zu viel.
Da is mir der Walter Trout  lieber und tiefsinniger (Lieder mit Charakter) zb. dieses Lied, 
für die, die es verstehen und deuten können.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Februar 2015)

oder Tiny Legs Tim, ein Freund aus Belgien




Real Hand Made Musik


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2015)

Blues lebt weiter. Einfach stark.


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Februar 2015)

für Dutshlander


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Februar 2015)

THX, was fürn dünne Ärmchen der Johnny hatte  
 RIP


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2015)




----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2015)

Als Gegenpol zu meinem Post von gestern:








Bumble schrieb:


>


Zu RocknRoll für ne Steelguitar?


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Blues lebt weiter. Einfach stark.


thats my Spirit
hier noch eines meine freunde (wie auch Tiny LegsTim) aus der Belgische Blues Szene




and this


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2015)

nach-schlag mit Ina Forsman und Mr. Verlinde


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Februar 2015)

Sauba, auf nach Belgien. Habe vorhin was mit Banjo gesehen (von BigJohn). Da fällt mir immer der Otis ein.


----------



## zoomer (27. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich ist das ja Techno.
Es fehlen nur noch die Beats von ein oder mehreren Rolands.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2015)

obwohl die Belgier die "Ostfriesen" für die Niederländer sind mag ich meine Kumpel aus´m Musik Geschäft
weil sie es einfach "mega drauf" haben


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sauba, auf nach Belgien. Habe vorhin was mit Banjo gesehen (von BigJohn). Da fällt mir immer der Otis ein.


Sehr gut, das kannte ich noch nicht. Mit dem Bart würde er auch als Banjo spielender Fatbiker durchgehen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehr gut, das kannte ich noch nicht. Mit dem Bart würde er auch als Banjo spielender Fatbiker durchgehen.


Siehst Du ja an der Kappe.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Siehst Du ja an der Kappe.


Jetzt weiß ich warum mir das so gut gefällt: der Gitarrensound geht ein bisschen in Richtung Neil Young


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Februar 2015)

So isches! Der Gitarensound fährt ein.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Februar 2015)

ich hatte letztes Jahr das vergnügen den Malcom persönlich in NL zu begegnen.
Nice Guy


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2015)

Und noch einer weils so schee is.


----------



## dorfmann (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Februar 2015)

hier einmal in Smoot by Bobby Blue Bland


----------



## zoomer (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2015)

hier einmal acoustic version


----------



## dorfmann (28. Februar 2015)

kleiner Filmtip am Rande:
Cloud Atlas auf 3sat um 20.15 Uhr - filmisches Meisterwerk der Wachowski Geschwister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2015)

Halle Barry ist immer gut. Bottleneck auch.


dorfmann schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas auf 3sat


----------



## dorfmann (28. Februar 2015)

absolut geiler Film, allerdings keine leichte Kost


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> absolut geiler Film, allerdings keine leichte Kost


Danke für den Tipp, brillanter Film!


----------



## dorfmann (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2015)

Bei mir in der Gegend macht ein Radiosender Werbung mit furchbaren Bildern aus den Achtzigern und betitelt das mit "Aber die Musik ist immer noch geil!" Hierzu möchte ich dann meinen Beitrag leisten:








zoomer schrieb:


>


Armer Michael, schon als Bub ne Cash Cow


----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> kleiner Filmtip am Rande:
> Cloud Atlas auf 3sat um 20.15 Uhr - filmisches Meisterwerk der Wachowski Geschwister


Hierzu hab ich auch noch zwei "Gegendarstellungen":


----------



## Dutshlander (1. März 2015)

nachdem ich mir das Album "Terms of my Surrender" immer wieder anhöre muss ich nochmals eine Lanze für John Hiatt brechen


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2015)

John Hiatt what a man, da muss ich auch wieder an Bonamassa denken


----------



## Dutshlander (1. März 2015)

Tsja wie schon mal erwähnt Bona(massa) wird mir persönlich ein bissel (zu)viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2015)

Keine Sorge, wir haben auch eigene Gewächse, hier sogar ein Münchner.


----------



## dorfmann (1. März 2015)

King of the surf guitar


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2015)

Guitar Kings forever.


----------



## zoomer (2. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (2. März 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (2. März 2015)

dann darf er auch nicht fehlen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (2. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (2. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>


bis 07:35 die reinste Barbie-Veranstaltung, zum Glück reisst es die letzte Minute voll raus


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2015)

Und der auch nicht!


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2015)

So jetzt muss ich alles genau anschauen. Danke Euch. Geil


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2015)

*Golden Earring* ist eine 1961 gegründete Rockband aus NL und eine der am längsten bestehenden Rockbands der Welt.


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2015)

die alten live aufnahmen klingen leider alle scheisse, den song fand ich aber schon immer geil


----------



## zoomer (2. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> *Golden Earring* ist eine 1961 gegründete Rockband aus NL und eine der am längsten bestehenden Rockbands der Welt.
> Auch aus NL.


----------



## zoomer (2. März 2015)

Oder mal auf holländisch  :


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. März 2015)

die Dresdner Fatbikekultur im Radio!!!

der Gerolf war ja letztens mit uns und den dicken Rädern draußen Spielen und Pennen und hat dabei sein Aufnahmegerät laufen lassen.

diesen Beitrag über die Faszination Fettbikes kann man kommenden Donnerstag im detektor.fm Radio hören.

20 Uhr.

genaueres schreibt Gerolf sicherlich noch selber.

also Leute - Donnerstag einschalten:

das Format - "Antritt – alles zum Thema Fahrrad"

http://detektor.fm/programm/antritt-sendung?datum=05-03-2015

juhuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> bis 07:35 die reinste Barbie-Veranstaltung, zum Glück reisst es die letzte Minute voll raus


So einer reinen Barbie-Veranstaltung wollte ich schon immer mal beiwohnen. Die Mädels beweisen Musikgeschmack.


----------



## cluso (2. März 2015)

Passend zur Stimmung heute Abend, Killers (die älteren Sachen!!), Kings of Leon und Snow Patrol...


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2015)

Für alle Ice Cream Truck - Fans


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2015)

mit Mariska Veres war ich auf der Grundschule allerdings war sie 2 Klassen höher.


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2015)

Forza Italia, Vorfreude auf den Lago!!


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2015)

Ein Haufen geiler Bassisten


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (4. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2015)

hamster kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2015)

Felix Austria, mir hots gfoin, Hamster was?


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (4. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (4. März 2015)

Der Ton war diesmal nicht so wichtig ...


----------



## Fabeymer (4. März 2015)

Steht noch wer hier auf sowas (Visuals & Klang)?





















Übrigens eine der coolsten Platten, die ich im Regal stehen habe: Spindrift - Classic Soundtracks...und Herr im Himmel, die Rothaarige aus "Confusion Range"! 


































Hm...ist jetzt doch ein bisschen viel geworden...


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2015)

Ist das die Schwester von Lady Gaga?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...und Herr im Himmel, die Rothaarige aus "Confusion Range"!



Keine Ahnung ob der Song was taugt, konnt mich nicht drauf konzentrieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Achja, hier mal was für mich völlig untypisches was ich aber recht cool finde:


----------



## zoomer (5. März 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (5. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ist das die Schwester von Lady Gaga?




*Gram Rabbit* is a rock band based in Joshua Tree, California. The group consists of singer/keyboardist/bassist/guitarist Jesika von Rabbit, guitarist/bassist/programmer/singer Todd Rutherford, drummer Jason Gilbert and guitarist/producer Ethan Allen. Their musical style has been described as an amalgamation of psychedelic rock and electropop. Their fanbase is sometimes referred to as a self-styled "cult" called *The Royal Order of Rabbits*.[1][2]

[...]

The name *Gram Rabbit* is a combination of Gram Parsons and Jesika von Rabbit.[3] Jesika had been called "von Rabbit" on the music scene before meeting Rutherford, and after meeting, the duo played covers of Gram Parsons. (Note that Gram Parsons and Gram Rabbit both have strong ties to the Joshua Tree area, including the legendary burning of Parson's casket and remains).

Davon ist im letzten Absatz die Rede:







Dazu passend: Seed of Memory.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2015)

Meinungen? 
Ich finde, die Lana macht das gar nicht mal so schlecht. Trifft die Stimmung des Originals ziemlich gut, mMn besser als Mr Wainwrigth, da schnörkelloser.


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Meinungen?
> Ich finde, die Lana macht das gar nicht mal so schlecht.



Ich fand die Dame schon immer extrem cool, hab mich nur noch nicht getraut was von ihr hier zu posten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


>


Des sin ja Pälzer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2015)

es kommen halt gute Sachen aus de Palz


----------



## Kerosin0815 (6. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> es kommen halt gute Sachen aus de Palz



Günstiger Riesling...Saumagen en masse...Pälzerteller...sehr undeutliche und verwaschene Aussprache...was noch ?

Gruß vom Haardtrand


----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> ...was noch ?



Buntsandstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> ...was noch ?


.... feinste Trails


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich fand die Dame schon immer extrem cool, hab mich nur noch nicht getraut was von ihr hier zu posten


----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2015)

es kommen halt auch gute sachen aus NL


----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2015)

Yello unverkennbar, aber Super-Gut wie ich meine


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. März 2015)

Disco classics


----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2015)

aus der gute "alte" zeit


----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2015)

eins noch


----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)

WOCHÄNÄNDÄHHH


----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2015)

bissl rockabilly geht auch Imelda May


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. März 2015)

Geile Stimme die Alte.


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. März 2015)

Godsmack


----------



## dorfmann (6. März 2015)

und jetzt schnell RTLII einschalten und Project X schauen


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. März 2015)

Der Morgen danach... Starkbier am Nockherberg


----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2015)

Die Afterparty zum Nockherberg:


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. März 2015)

Insterburg & Co. hab ich schon fast vergessen
Noch sowas


----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Noch sowas



Du vergleichst jetzt nicht ernsthaft Insterburg & Co. mit Die Vamummtn? 
War wohl doch etwas viel  gestern.


----------



## zoomer (7. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Morgen danach... Starkbier am Nockherberg



Ach Du hast da gestern Nacht so rumkrakeelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. März 2015)

vaya con dios


----------



## zoomer (7. März 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (7. März 2015)

Vaya Con Dios


----------



## zoomer (7. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (7. März 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (7. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (7. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (8. März 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>



Irgendwie hatte ich den Song viel aggressiver in Erinnerung  da sieht man mal wie sich mein Musikgeschmack geändert hat 

Das hier hab ich mir damals bis zum Erbrechen reingezogen, kann ich mir heut aber net mehr so wirklich anhören 





Waren die Videos damals alle so mega-peinlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...und heute hören hier alle auf, im Videothread über Sinn und Unsinn von E-Fatbikes zu diskutieren.
> 
> Okok? Stattdessen schauen wir alle lieber wieder sowas hier:
> 
> ...




Wer von der Musik ebenfalls einen Ohrwurm davongetragen hat: Unter https://www.jamendo.com/de/artist/7805/loehstana-david kann man sich einzelne Tracks (auch den aus dem Video => Quand je serais grand) oder ganze Alben kostenlos und legal downloaden.


----------



## Bumble (9. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (9. März 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (11. März 2015)

Drei Songs aus einem meiner absoluten Lieblingsalben. Chris Goss & Ginger Baker = catchy as hell.


----------



## zoomer (11. März 2015)

Hört sofort auf zu posten .... ich habe keine Zeit !


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2015)

Geile Band


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2015)

Pothead war vor etlichen Jahren mein erster unbewusster Kontakt zum Stonerrock


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2015)

Rock will never die!


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2015)

Kult hin oder her, ich finds stark


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2015)

Lang lebe Bon Scott - ist schon 35 Jahre tot, unglaublich


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2015)

der Luther seit 1997 RIP




Geboren: 17. August 1939, Widener, Arkansas, Vereinigte Staaten
Gestorben: 12. August 1997, Madison, Wisconsin, Vereinigte Staaten


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2015)

letzte Live auftritt


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2015)

so entsteht hand gemachte "Backdoor" Blues


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Lang lebe Bon Scott - ist schon 35 Jahre tot, unglaublich


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. März 2015)

mein AC/DC Lieblingssong muss auch noch sein


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> mein AC/DC Lieblingssong muss auch noch sein
> Ja bis zur Nackenstarre. Immer wieder. Luftgitarre at its best.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2015)

ich muss mal wieder zu nem AC/DC Coverband Konzert 

die jungs hier spielen nur das alte Bon Scott Zeug und sind echt gut, war da aber schon lang net mehr

http://www.holefull.de/hole_full_of_love_acdc_tribute_band.html

wäre ja mal ne Idee für ein Forumstreffen


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2015)

Bin sofort dabei. Erst sauber rocken, dann sauber fatbiken.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2015)

Das weibliche Gegenstück, nicht schlecht...


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. März 2015)

Nachschlag für Zoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (15. März 2015)

hat ich das schonmal ? egal, sowas könnt ich täglich posten


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2015)

Zaz est toujours de bonne humeur


----------



## look kg 481 (15. März 2015)

2:44 der GitarrenLauf (einfach aber sooo geil) ist das ALLLERBESTE


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Zaz est toujours de bonne humeur





Ich mach dann auch mal ein Fläschchen Frankophilie auf:


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2015)

très bon, merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (15. März 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich mach dann auch mal ein Fläschchen Frankophilie auf:


Club der francophilen Fatbiker?


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Club der francophilen Fatbiker?



Dafür ist mein rudimentäres Französisch vermutlich nicht authentisch genug (verstehen und lesen klappt besser als sprechen, da bin ich aus der Übung), aber ab und an hab ich einfach Bock auf die Stimmung, die diese Art von Musik in Verbindung mit der Sprache verbreitet. Spanisch finde ich im Vergleich z.B. meistens wesentlich anstrengender nach einer gewissen Zeit, Klassiker wie Manu Chao & Mano Negra ausgenommen. 

Das hier finde ich gerade auch ziemlich gut (Italienisch):









Apropos Manu Chao/Mano Negra: Das darf hier auch mal rein, einer der besten Live-Mitschnitte überhaupt.






Durfte Manu Chao auch einmal live erleben, das ist schon krass, was da für 'ne Energie rüberkommt. War 2006 auf dem Southside, davor gab einen ziemlich heftigen Sturm, daher Probleme mit der Technik und Teile des Publikums waren schon recht angepisst wegen der Verzögerungen. Als es dann endlich losging, waren mit dem ersten Akkord auf einmal alle friedlich und in Feierlaune. Das war schon was Besonderes. 


[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zoomer (15. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (15. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. März 2015)

leider isr die aufnahmequali nicht so besonders gut
Egal


----------



## Dutshlander (16. März 2015)

Caro aus meine Heimat


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. März 2015)

50 Jahre Beatles in Obertauern, HI HI HILFE


----------



## Dutshlander (17. März 2015)

tsja diese Belgier können echt was,  The Baboons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (17. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. März 2015)

back to the Blues


----------



## Dutshlander (17. März 2015)

neulich von uns  he will be missed


----------



## Dutshlander (17. März 2015)

hier sein Klassiker


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. März 2015)

Ein Discotheken-Knüller alla 1970 UFO yeah...


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. März 2015)

Southern-Rock kommt auch gut


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ein Discotheken-Knüller alla 1970 UFO yeah...


Ist das nicht von Chuck Berry?


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. März 2015)

Eher von dort


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2015)

für alle den es von Interesse ist,
*Johnny Winter - His Last Ever Interview
R.I.P.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

Aufzug zum Himmel


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Jack Black


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

big Mamma slow Blues


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

Für Fussgänger :


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. März 2015)

Heute Abend gehts TELE5 mäßig auch dem Himmel entgegen und ich würde lügen wenn ich behaupte, dass ich nicht aufgeregt deswegen bin  .





 


Natürlich könne man da  ( zu Recht ) nachfragen: _"Wann de Beginn de Beginn?" . _Tja, der gute Julio weiß es_... _








Macht Euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

meine Antwort darauf ist *Dread* Zeppelin 




_*Dread Zeppelin* ist eine US-amerikanische Band (gegründet 1989), die durch ihre Coverversionen der Songs von Led Zeppelin in einem Reggae-Style und gesungen von dem Elvis-Presley-Imitator Tortelvis (Greg Tortell) bekannt wurde. Nach etlichen neuen CD-Veröffentlichungen haben Sie auch andere Musikrichtungen in ihr Programm mit aufgenommen. 
Für den Led Zeppelin Sänger Robert Plant ist Dread Zeppelin die beste Led Zeppelin Cover-Band._


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Sau cool, heid zu doog.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

Afrikaans kan ik een beetje verstaan, Mukke erst ab 2:07...


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

weida geds borisch...


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Da Hanse... bast scho


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

cuby & the blizzards immer wieder gut


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

Herman Brood eins mit Nina Hagen Liiert


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Rock me Amadeus


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Damals einer meiner Lieblinge


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Heute gebucht Torbole zum Bike-Festival, hoffe auf ein paar Fatbiker. Wir sehen uns.
Bin auf dem Campingplatz Marodia wie immer, vielleicht können wir uns treffen, für nen Party oder was auch immer. Einfach Gaudi.
Lass es mich wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Fährt ein... einer meiner Lieblingslieder


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>



Neue Deutsche Welle, war schon gut.


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Bin bei Dir. Passt.


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. März 2015)

jui, france gall und desireless... wie alt war ich da... 12 oder so, einfach nur geil!

edith war da: 15! hihihi


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

Peace


----------



## kaftshaldendli (20. März 2015)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2015)

Zoomer ist auch dein Alter. dann Hut ab.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Zoomer ist auch dein Alter. dann Hut ab.



lass den hut ruhig auf, das ist ja kein verdienst


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. März 2015)

salute to the service! wenn wer was damit anzufangen weiß


----------



## Dutshlander (21. März 2015)

remaster of ella, elle lá


----------



## Dutshlander (21. März 2015)

auch wenn es schon mal hier war, doppeld hält besser


----------



## kaftshaldendli (21. März 2015)

hier das ganze Album, gut abwechslungsreich


----------



## zoomer (21. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> remaster of ella, elle lá



Erinnert mich ein wenig an Helene Fischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (21. März 2015)

.


----------



## BigJohn (21. März 2015)

Funktioniert auch ohne grenzwertig:


----------



## Bumble (21. März 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


>


total geil, warum hab ich von denen noch nie was gehört


----------



## Bumble (21. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein wenig an Helene Fischer


du meinst Beide glänzen mit der Optik und schocken mit der Mucke


----------



## chriiss (21. März 2015)

.


----------



## chriiss (21. März 2015)

.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. März 2015)

Für @Bumble, die alte Rampensau:


----------



## Bumble (21. März 2015)

The Midnight Ghost Train sind grad auf Tour:

http://www.themidnightghosttrain.com/tourdates/


----------



## chriiss (21. März 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. März 2015)

_haben bestimmt Halsschmerzen  _

_



_


----------



## ingmar (22. März 2015)

Sunn O)))- Orthodox Caveman: 




Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (22. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. März 2015)

Explosiv die Jungs 

wie dieser Song auch


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)

Bitte draufklicken, ich kann's leider nicht einbetten:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight

Mucke => , Fahrer => ,  und 

Absolut krass die Kurve bei ca. 1:07 und dann ab ca. 1:20.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (22. März 2015)

... wir sehen uns in Riva .....






... wir waren damals bei dem Event, der Oberhammer diese Italiener .... ;-) Ich freue mich bald wieder bei euch sein zu dürfen ..........


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2015)

Hammer Song, von einer Hammer Band aus der Ukraine:






Hier noch das ganze Album, falls jemand nicht genug bekommt:


----------



## dre (22. März 2015)

... der ist natürlich auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)




----------



## dre (22. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>



Trilogie für die "Ältern".......


Wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## duke209 (23. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bitte draufklicken, ich kann's leider nicht einbetten:
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight
> 
> Mucke => , Fahrer => ,  und
> ...



Motörhead / The Ace of Spades 
.....vom zugucken schon schwindlig....krank.


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2015)

endlich wieder was meine Richtung


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. März 2015)

Ois is blues.


----------



## BigJohn (24. März 2015)

leichte Kost kann jeder, oder? Auf der Suche nach der nach der richtigen Musik für spätabendliche Internetstreifzüge? Boris! Aufdrehen nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> leichte Kost kann jeder, oder? Auf der Suche nach der nach der richtigen Musik für spätabendliche Internetstreifzüge? Boris! Aufdrehen nicht vergessen.



HÖL-LEN-GEIL!

Hier auch noch eine Perle. Laut hören, ist die Vinylversion. Mit Knister. Und bunt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. März 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2015)

Mir gefällt die Richtung, die Wolfmother über die letzten Jahre eingeschlagen hat:


----------



## Dutshlander (25. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Hoppla er hat eine Rechte-Klaue wie ein Bergpanther , da gehen die Japaner am Fuji steil


----------



## Dutshlander (25. März 2015)

Toto hat ein neues Album called XIV, leider noch kein adäquates vid hierzu gefunden.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. März 2015)

Motor Sister "Ride" für die ungeduldige; es geht ein wenig  los ab 1.44


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (25. März 2015)

Hier mal ohne Gequassel was mucke für die Ohren


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. März 2015)

Das ist doch der Anthrax-Fuzzie. Neues Band-Projekt


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. März 2015)

Der Jason....


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2015)

@Bumble 

Im Vorprogramm von Chuck Ragan:

Tim Vantol






Skinny Lister






Ich hoffe die spielen auch wieder ein paar Lieder zusammen


----------



## Bumble (26. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Bumble
> 
> Im Vorprogramm von Chuck Ragan:
> 
> ...


Hört sich gut an, ich hoffe es hinzubekommen am 4.4.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2015)

etwas Gitarre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. März 2015)

Mein neuer Fette


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. März 2015)

Hmm.... dies ist aber eher meine Richtung


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. März 2015)

Mein Alte-Treuer Begleiter.


----------



## Knusberflogge (27. März 2015)

Ich mag die Gruppe, ihre Version von "Solsbury Hill" und natürlich "Stop" . Nachfolgender Ohrenschmaus in einer meiner Meinung nach sehr hörenswerten Version:


----------



## Dutshlander (27. März 2015)

Beth Hart, mit diese unverkennbare (Vibrato) Stimme


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2015)

> His style spans from progressive metal to bluegrass, jazz, ambient, space. He shreds like Ares lives in his fingers. He’ll speed-pluck Michael Jackson’s “Smooth Criminal,” then segue into the _Star Wars _theme with a solo that sounds like R2D2 fucking Amadeus at the speed of light.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. März 2015)

DANKE, fürs reinstellen, kannte ich nicht. Ist Klasse.


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> DANKE, fürs reinstellen, kannte ich nicht. Ist Klasse.


Ist doch ein geben und nehmen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. März 2015)

Schön psychedelic.

+1 für die Kopfbedeckung. Wenn das mal kein Trend wird.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2015)

Das wird ein Standard für Gitarristen


----------



## Fabeymer (28. März 2015)

Mein Favorit vom Eimerkopf:






Vermutlich, weil es mich hieran erinnert:


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2015)

Die zweite Nummer ist da Hamma.


----------



## dorfmann (28. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2015)

Warren Haynes, i like it....


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2015)

Schnelle Genesung für Bruce. Du schaffst es.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2015)

Disco finest


----------



## Fabeymer (28. März 2015)

Mal was anderes, aber höre ich auch sehr, sehr gerne. Besonders abends/nachts beim Radeln durch die Stadt. 





Hier ab ca. 2:26...





...und hier ab 1:36 einfach wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2015)




----------



## 1st_Parma (28. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2015)

starkes Cover


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. März 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (29. März 2015)




----------



## 1st_Parma (29. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (29. März 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (29. März 2015)

Marilyn Manson "the Pale Emperor"


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (30. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (30. März 2015)




----------



## Bumble (30. März 2015)

definitiv einer meiner 5 Songs für die einsame Insel, den kann man auch mal 24h durchlaufen lassen


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2015)

Original ist zwar von Neil, aber das hat auch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. März 2015)

Jimmy Page


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. März 2015)

Soundtrack Where the trails end...


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. März 2015)

Der gehört auch noch drauf


----------



## Dutshlander (31. März 2015)

cindi


----------



## Dutshlander (31. März 2015)

Cindi & Charlie


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. März 2015)

Die Cyndi hat sich gut gehalten.


----------



## Dutshlander (31. März 2015)

bissl Fatt um die Hüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. März 2015)

Fat ist doch inn, now


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Original ist zwar von Neil, aber das hat auch was.



Ich liebe die komplette "Sleeps With Angels" und finde die Version richtig gut in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es Lieder gibt, die tatsächlich nur von einem Künstler gespielt und gesungen werden sollten. Und da gehört "Drive by" für mich dazu. 
Also: Taugt, aber wirkt bei weitem nicht so bei mir wie die Version von Neil Young.

Das ist mein Liebling von der Platte, kann ich in Endlosschleife hören:


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2015)

kitty, daisy & lewis (die mit der Zahnlücke)
Album "The Third"


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2015)

Das ist mein Liebling von der Platte, kann ich in Endlosschleife hören:

Die ganze Platte ist grandios.


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2015)

from her latest Album "Live Texas Trio" *"Palace of the King"*


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2015)

und was aus der Vergangenheit


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2015)

Troubadour, die nächste Wahnsinns-Scheibe


----------



## Fabeymer (2. April 2015)

Habe ich glaube ich noch nicht gepostet, muss aber jetzt endlich mal sein:


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (3. April 2015)

ein wenig Jazz von Melody Gardot 




Gardot spielte zunächst Klavier und trat als Jugendliche schon als Sängerin in Nightclubs im Raum Philadelphia auf, wo sie am Community College Modedesign studierte. Nach einem Verkehrsunfall im November 2003, bei dem sie Kopf- und Wirbelsäulenverletzungen erlitt und einen mehrfachen Beckenbruch, konnte sie jedoch nur noch eingeschränkt spielen.




Sie war mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs, als sie vom Fahrer eines SUV angefahren wurde, der ihre Vorfahrt missachtete und danach Fahrerflucht beging. Gardot war lange im Krankenhaus, begann sich für Jazzgesang als Teil einer Musiktherapie zu interessieren und lernte Gitarre. Seit dem Unfall benutzt sie einen Gehstock. Sie kann nur eingeschränkt sitzen; auf Tourneen benutzt sie einen Spezialstuhl oder singt stehend und benutzt eine elektronische Schmerzkontrolle, eine TENS. Sie entwickelte aufgrund der Unfallfolgen eine Geräusch- und Lichtempfindlichkeit, weshalb sie abgedunkelte Brillen trägt. Aus den im Krankenhaus entstandenen eigenen Liedern entstand die EP_Some Lessons_ und 2005 trat sie wieder auf. 2006 erschien ihr erstes CD-Album_Worrisome Heart_, bei dem sie von Jef Lee Johnson (Gitarre), Joel Bryant (Keyboard) und Matt Cappy (Trompete) begleitet wird, und auf dem sich auch die Stücke _Wicked Ride_ und _Some Lessons_ ihrer EP wiederfinden. Es wurde 2007 bei Vervewiederveröffentlicht. 2009 erschien ihr Album _My One And Only Thrill_ bei Universal, arrangiert von Vince Mendoza.
_Quelle Wikipedia_


----------



## Dutshlander (3. April 2015)

Boots


----------



## Dutshlander (3. April 2015)

aber _I NEVER GET OUT OF THESE BLUES ALIVE _


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2015)

Guitar jam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2015)

Im Mai auf Deutschland-Tour


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2015)

Mal ne ganze Platte, zum chillen für Ostern


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2015)

fürs Auge


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2015)

Er bleibt in Erinnerung












Ronnie James Dio


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2015)

so schön


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. April 2015)

Leider ohne Udo, aber trotzdem Accept..., konnte ich 1985 in der Alabama-Halle bewundern.


----------



## Bumble (5. April 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (5. April 2015)

ist der Bubble schleich Werbung Agent geworden, oder zuviel Ostereier gegessen


----------



## Dutshlander (5. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. April 2015)

Du meinst Eierlikör


----------



## Bumble (5. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist der Bubble schleich Werbung Agent geworden, oder zuviel Ostereier gegessen


nee, der is neuerdings BMW Fahrer und is da so beim youtuben drübergestolpert

ich finds saulustig 

edit: Video vergessen


----------



## dorfmann (5. April 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


oh cool, ein Themenabend


----------



## Dutshlander (6. April 2015)

Reaggea for the Peace


----------



## dorfmann (6. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (6. April 2015)

The one and only Rastaman


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2015)

@Bumble warst du da?


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Bumble warst du da?


Nee, keine Karten mehr bekommen, war leider ausverkauft


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nee, keine Karten mehr bekommen, war leider ausverkauft


Das hat man leider gemerkt. Die Organisation seitens des Gibson war aber ehe bescheiden und der Start wieder eher als auf den Postern stand  (dadurch Tim Vantol fast komplett verpasst, der meiner Meinung nach an diesem Abend der beste war).


----------



## Fabeymer (7. April 2015)

Für @FlowinFlo: http://fakefour.bandcamp.com/album/broken-bone-ballads

Bin ich über zwei Ecken drauf aufmerksam geworden (über Degiheugi, von denen ich hier mal was gepostet hatte)...ich glaube, das Album könnte dir taugen.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. April 2015)

Album von Big Daddy Wilson (feat. Eric Bibb)
Nice+Cool wie ich finde.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, das Album könnte dir taugen.


Danke dir, ich hör mal rein!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. April 2015)

El pollito Pio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2015)

*AUSTRIA 3












*


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2015)

der 4.


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. April 2015)

Franky Boy


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. April 2015)

diesmal nicht von TREK


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)

Soul Power


----------



## Bumble (11. April 2015)

alles Pussykram, es ist mal wieder Zeit für richtig FETTE MUCKE


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)

Der Sänger ist die Oberpussy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (11. April 2015)




----------



## Bumble (11. April 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Sänger ist die Oberpussy.


Der hier auch, alles Muschis


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)




----------



## Bumble (11. April 2015)




----------



## Bumble (11. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)

die Pussy-Mother her self


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)

Hey Hey Wicki


----------



## dorfmann (11. April 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hey Hey Wicki



Erinnert mich an den Themenabend auf Pro Sieben, werde langsam mal Popcorn und Bier um die Couch drappieren


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)

Auf ein Weißbier


----------



## dorfmann (11. April 2015)

Auf ein Grevensteiner


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)

Möchte mal wieder ein schönes Alt drinken


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2015)

Back in Life


----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2015)




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2015)

Geto Boys 
Da knüpf ich nahtlos an:


----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich gerade Bock auf so 'nen Kram...gestern Abend nach der Radltour beim Pizzaessen noch über Musikrichtungen gesprochen und sind dabei auch auf so klassisches HipHop Zeug gekommen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2015)

Dann lass ich dir jetzt immer mal ein paar Zuckerstückchen zukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (12. April 2015)

Jarekus Singleton


----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dann lass ich dir jetzt immer mal ein paar Zuckerstückchen zukommen.



Très kühl! 






Die Sachen von und mit Nate Dogg mag ich eigentlich allesamt, ich glaube das "Regulate" Album hole ich mir nochmal auf Vinyl.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2015)

Nate Dogg ist definitv Hammer! Leider viel zu früh verstorben.


Fabeymer schrieb:


> ich glaube das "Regulate" Album hole ich mir nochmal auf Vinyl.


..was dann allerdings das Album von Warren G wäre, aber du hast Recht, der namensstiftende Track war mit ihm zusammen und die Scheibe sollte nicht im Regal fehlen!


----------



## Fabeymer (13. April 2015)

Weiß ich doch... 

Das fällt in die Kategorie _mit _Nate Dogg, war aber etwas missverständlich formuliert.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das fällt in die Kategorie _mit _Nate Dogg, war aber etwas missverständlich formuliert.


Da habe ich in der Tat voreilig zur Korrektur angesetzt!


----------



## Fabeymer (13. April 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr, ob ich das damals mit in meinem Rundumschlag drin hatte...aber selbst wenn: Das darf ruhig nochmal hier rein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2015)

Ich glaube, du hattest "Defeat" dabei.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Jarekus Singleton


Schönes Gitarrendesign


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (14. April 2015)

Ihr habt Rapmukke endeckt ... ich sollte doch ab & zu mal hier vorbei schauen!

SpotifyFundoftheDay: Hubcap Music


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Gitarrensound braucht´s


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

der Junge....


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Bob Seger´s Stimme


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Passt zum Seger, Cover und so


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Original von Tim Hardin


----------



## Fabeymer (16. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hattest "Defeat" dabei.



Hab ich mir jetzt besorgt, das Album. Ein paar Tracks kannte ich vom "irgendwann mal gehört haben", aber so als Gesamt(kunst)werk noch nicht. Hammergeil! 








Danke für den Tipp/die Hirnwindungs(re)aktivierung!


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Hip Hop is dead


----------



## Fabeymer (16. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>





Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ist schon starke Kost  .



Hier mal zur Erklärung der originellen Textbegleitung des Haisprung (  )-Bildes:






Ich oute mich hier mal als Fan. Schon seit einigen Jahren. Irgendwie trifft das sowohl meinen Humor, als auch meinen Sinn für Gaga-Aktionen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

das tu weh


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (16. April 2015)




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hip Hop is dead



 Hip Hop lives


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Du woast need wias weida geed.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Schweizer Hip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du woast need wias weida geed.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Ich bin auch in Giasing aufgewachsen. Koa Schicki.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (16. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Ein wichtiger Tag.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


vorallem Ghetto-Remix


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...Irgendwie trifft das sowohl meinen Humor, als auch meinen Sinn für Gaga-Aktionen.



Ich kann das wirklich nachvollziehen, möchte mich dennoch dem Antwortsmilie von @taunusteufel78  anschließen und meine Vermutung wiederholen: Ist wirklich starke Kost  .

Zum ableveln nachfolgend zwei Tänze mit ähnlich starkem Potenzial, welche getrost als Fatbikemusi durchgehen können. 

Dies ist zum einen der gute alte *Rittertanz *( eignet sich bei der Abfahrt vom Matterhorn mit schleichendem Plattfuß am Vorderrad ) :







...und zum anderen der *Säbeltanz* ( trefflich für die Bewältigung des Bikeparks unter ungläubigen Fremdblicken ) 







Bitte beides bei angemessener Lautstärke und leerem Magen genießen.


----------



## Bumble (17. April 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> das tu weh


Dank der Tussi hab ichs bis 01:30 durchgehalten,  länger pack ich aber net sorry


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dank der Tussi hab ichs bis 01:30 durchgehalten,  länger pack ich aber net sorry


Ging mir genauso, übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2015)

Wiener Schmäh


----------



## Bumble (17. April 2015)

macht neugierig aufs neue Album


----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2015)

ohne 




und mit Mucke


----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2015)




----------



## Knusberflogge (17. April 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2015)

Wagner der Alte Rocker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (17. April 2015)

So isses  !

Bin nun wirklich nicht so der Klassikfan, doch es gibt nahezu unendlich viel gute Stücke in dem Bereich. Hatte mir mal vor Jahren einige Samplers gekauft. Die gibts günstig auf CD und ist meiner Meinung nach eine denkenswerte Ausgabe! Neben den o.g. ist ganz klar auch *Vivaldi*s "Winter" aus den vier Jahreszeiten zu nennen, unheimlich kraftgebend - schon fast legales Doping!

Den Ruck für mich ( in dieser Richtung )  gab´s in den ersten Minuten des Videospieles Resident Evil, wo die Probantin zögerlich die Mondscheinsonate aus *Beethoven*s 9ter spielte. Sehr stimmungsvoll und wer es auf Saturn hat, den gruselts heut sicher immernoch angenehm  .

Deshalb ein Mitschnitt vom besagten Spiel:


----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2015)

Nix CD da geht nur Vinyl


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nix CD da geht nur Vinyl



Na logo  , da bin ich bei Dir - ganz klar! Doch gerade bei klassischer Musik benötigt man schon eine sehr gute Scheibe und vorallem eine hohe Disziplin im Umgang mit Platten und Sauberkeitsverhalten, da bei den vielen leisen Stellen eventueller Schmutz/Staub hörbar sind ( zumindest bei mir als "Lauthörer" ) . 
Deshalb beschränke ich mich beim Kauf von Vinyl auf alles, außer ebend Klassik. Davon ab hab ich für mich seit einiger Zeit Kassette (wieder)entdeckt. Erstaunlich, was es da gibt. 

Hier ein Best of von Kylie Minoque. Liebevoll gestalltet in Doppelkassette mit vielen neuen Liedern...



 


Vom Aerosmith Doppelalbum ( unten rechts ) hab ich auch die CD-Version. Sowohl von den Innerein und bebilderten Beigaben, als auch vom Ton kann ich hier wie so oft klar der Schallplatte den Vorrang lassen.

Vom Discographie Album der Tierladenjungs hier ein schönes U2 Cover:


----------



## Fabeymer (17. April 2015)

Legowelt. 
Gibt einfach zu viel gute Musik da draußen, um nur einer Richtung Gehör zu schenken. 

Nächste Woche hab ich vielleicht wieder Bock auf Gitarren.


----------



## dorfmann (18. April 2015)

Natürlich geht nichts über Vinyl


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. April 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (19. April 2015)

Wenn du zwei Videos innerhalb von zehn Minuten postest, könntest du eigentlich auch die Editierfunktion bemühen. 

Okok? Merci.


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. April 2015)

Dann warte ich halt 11 Minuten


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. April 2015)

für Bumble himself


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. April 2015)

fürn Zoomer hob i a oan gfundn


----------



## zoomer (23. April 2015)

Aber wenn schon Kommerz, dann gefällt mir Der besser


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> für Bumble himself


boah is die Olle krass, was für ein wahnsinns-tipp


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2015)

Geile Strumpfhosn


----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2015)

könnte sich mit Seasick Steve mal zusammen tun.


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2015)

Ja würde bestimmt passen.


----------



## dorfmann (25. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Der sieht inzwischen ja lustig aus!


is ja inzwischen auch keine 20 mehr 

hatte ihn aber auch noch so in Erinnerung:


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. April 2015)

Aus aktuellen Anlass


----------



## dorfmann (27. April 2015)

schönen Start in die neue Woche


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2015)

Schönen Start ins lange Wochenende
















Bass is so geil


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)

Die Inge


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)

Heute fiel das Wort "Rooster"


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## Aardvark (4. Mai 2015)

Eeeeeees ist Montag! Allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Bumble (4. Mai 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2015)

^ Habe leider kein :


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2015)

Singen mag problematisch sein - aber tanzen kann sie


----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2015)

Die alten Police-Nummern find ich immer noch FAT


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (9. Mai 2015)

Zackbummgeil.


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Mai 2015)

Zackbummgefällt


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Mai 2015)

Erinnert mich an das (ein bisschen)


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Zackbummgeil.


bei iTunes downgeloaded, Fährt ein


----------



## dorfmann (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (11. Mai 2015)

Oder so :


----------



## zoomer (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## Knusberflogge (12. Mai 2015)

Definitiv motivierende Uphillmusik im Wiegetritt und ganz klarer Leistungsteigerer:

Obwohl von *Moby*´s Blumenlied die Kent-Block-Version oder auch einige "People are awesome" - Videos richtig klasse sind, finde ich gerade nachfolgende Version heftig. Ich kann das Video nicht so ganz einordnen, schwanke zwischen Wahnwitz und Entzückem. Dennoch schätze ich es als Perle ein - definitiv!
Hier lohnt sich das Anschauen, wenn gleich mein persönliches Schmankel bei 2:45min kommt. Die Musik ist eh erhaben darüber...anschauen!!!


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2015)

VAN HALEN 2015


----------



## Knusberflogge (12. Mai 2015)

Abschließend ein leise-besinnliches stückchen, was mich immer wieder an Weihnachten erinnert, keine Ahnung warum. Fest steht aber, dass das Lied Pflichtlektüre vor jedem Aufbauthread sein sollte! Mögen noch viele folgen  .


----------



## Bumble (12. Mai 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


>



Tolles Stück, aber irgendwie zu hektisch vorgetragen, Johnny Cash hat es auch hier geschafft kurz vor seinem Tod 2003 eine unglaubliche Coverversion hinzuzaubern 

hab leider keine vollständige Version gefunden...


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2015)

NDW, wieso nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> NDW, wieso nicht



Frag ich mich auch, aber eigentlich sollte der Track hier in meinen Beitrag:






Naja, immerhin ist die Epoche die gleiche.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2015)

Okay, klingt a bisserl anders, hast wohl doch schon ein Glasserl zwui, oder?
edit.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Okay, klingt a bisserl anders, hast wohl doch schon ein Glasserl zwui, oder?



Na, gar ned. Zwei offene Tabs, gleiches Bild, nebenbei am Telefon und dann den falschen Link in die Zwischenablage gehauen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2015)

Ja, der mediale Freizeitstreß kann einen schon mal überfordern. Muss mich auch immer wieder zamreissn.


----------



## zoomer (13. Mai 2015)

Ben Becker liest Kinski oder so ähnlich.

Jedenfalls ein eindrückliches Singspiel von Ben Ben And No Ben - Rotes Haar


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## zoomer (13. Mai 2015)

Kinski liest Ben Becker :


----------



## zoomer (13. Mai 2015)

Nicht dass er nicht schon hier gelaufen wäre,
aber ich brauch das jetzt zum arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2015)

Du bist so drauf. Krass.
Wann was arbeitest Du denn jetzt noch, neue Geo zum ICT 2?


----------



## zoomer (13. Mai 2015)

Nee, Arbeit-arbeiten, aber alles ganz entspannt ... macht mich grad mehr an als fernsehen


----------



## Bumble (14. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted 308434 (14. Mai 2015)

Einer meiner Vorbilder


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Mai 2015)

Eine Legende ist auf den letzten Highway aufgefahren. 






Oh give me one, one more kiss baby
Just before I go
'Cause when I leave this time you know I,
I won't be back no more.

Viel Spaß beim Jammen mit Jimi, Gary, Eddie und wie sie alle heißen mögen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Mai 2015)

Er war einer der Größten


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (16. Mai 2015)

Für @Fatbikebiker:


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Mai 2015)

Ja bin scho so deppert


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Mai 2015)

Der nächste Sommerhit (aber nur in Wien, maybe)


----------



## zoomer (17. Mai 2015)




----------



## Bumble (20. Mai 2015)

Nen Versuch wars wert mal so bissl Schwung in den ESC zu bringen


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2015)

Ich kanns leider gerade nicht sehen oder hören. Ich vermute du meinst die Finnen?


----------



## Bumble (20. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich kanns leider gerade nicht sehen oder hören. Ich vermute du meinst die Finnen?


yup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Mai 2015)

Die Finnen sind leider im Halbfinale ausgeschieden


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die Finnen sind leider im Halbfinale ausgeschieden



Schiete. 

Damit kann sie und ihre Leistung würdigen:


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schiete.
> 
> Damit kann sie und ihre Leistung würdigen:


Ist vielleicht besser so, bekannt sind sie auch so geworden. Bei Lordi wurde der Sieg damals gemolken bis die Kuh verreckt ist. Der Musik hat das nicht unbedingt gedient.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Mai 2015)

Hast recht, gute PR und Band & Land gab es auch so in ausreichender Menge.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Mai 2015)

*KRAMPUS




*


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Mai 2015)

Morgen 2. Konzert im Olympia-Stadion, leider ohne Ihn


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Mai 2015)

Alter Schwede


----------



## BigJohn (22. Mai 2015)

Hab erst vor kurzem erfahren, dass der Krebs letztes Jahr auch den letzten Ur-Ramone Tommy dahingerafft hat. Daher hier mein Persönlicher Abgesang an die Ramones.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (23. Mai 2015)

Vorband der aktuellen AC/DC Tour...
Ich fand's nicht schlecht, aber nicht jeder Altrocker war so flexibel.... ;-)


----------



## Bumble (23. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn man nach der Optik entscheiden könnte, dann 12 Punkte für Spanien


----------



## zoomer (23. Mai 2015)

Da sind schon ein paar Feger dabei.
Nur musikalisch ist das nicht so meins.

Aber ich werde mich heute Abend wieder auf die Vergabe der Pöints et Puähs freuen


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Mai 2015)

Ja schau ich mir auch immer an, ist zwar musikalisch grenzwertig, aber kultig. Weißbier steht schon am Tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Alter Schwede



Bin ich der alte Schwede? Wenn ja, allerherzlichsten Dank!


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bin ich der alte Schwede? Wenn ja, allerherzlichsten Dank!


Ja sicher, ich hoffe Du hattest eine berauschende Party!


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Mai 2015)

Gestern (Party bei 'ner Freundin), heute (meine) und morgen (reinfeiern in 'nen 30sten). 

Drei Tage wach!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Hach, jung sein ist doch scheee... und älter werden heißt im besten Fall, das man nichts bereut, im Gegenteil noch zu wenig aus dem jungsein gemacht hat


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Mai 2015)

Dann lass das Tanzbein schwingen.....


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Mai 2015)

Schön fluffig mit dem Reggaesample...mir fällt nur gerade um's Verrecken der Name des Riddims ein, aus das extrahiert wurde.

Als Gegenprogramm einer der fettesten Beats auf diesem Planeten. Finde das wirkt als Instrumental nochmal heftiger als mit Text. 





Hier dann aber noch ein "vollständiger" Track von K.I.Z.:


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Mai 2015)

Am besten laut und mit guten Kopfhörern hören:






Heute Nacht bzw. am frühen Morgen im Club gehört ...hach ja... 

Der Part ab ca. 3:27...mir taugt das so, wenn Musik minimalistisch ist und dennoch einen dichten Klangteppich webt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Mai 2015)

Da steht ich mehr auf die klassische Tanzlmusi


----------



## Bumble (25. Mai 2015)

coole Mucke und Filmtipp in Einem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (25. Mai 2015)

hier nochmal der komplette Song:


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Mai 2015)

Einer der besten Livesongs von einer der besten Livebands ever:


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Entspannst Eich, des Canyon-Radl kimmt scho no


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Entspannst Eich, des Canyon-Radl kimmt scho no


ich hab jetzt  Bock auf Wolfgang Ambros


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

macht niemand mit ? 

dann halt was melancholisches


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Dylan covern kann er auch der Wolferl


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dylan covern kann er auch der Wolferl



und sogar Tom Waits hat er respektvoll und saugut gecovert 
leider nur 1 Minute mucke, dafür 2:40 Songansage


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Schnee-Weiß


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> und sogar Tom Waits hat er respektvoll und saugut gecovert
> leider nur 1 Minute mucke, dafür 2:40 Songansage


Eine seiner besten Plattn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Eine seiner besten Plattn


find ich auch, bin dadurch erst zu Tom Waits gekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oder wars andersrum  egal, beides geile Musiker


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

von Ambros nach Danzer is aber auch net weit:


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Kennst Du den Wilfried noch, auch geil


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

War damals auch auf der Austro-Pop-Schiene


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kennst Du den Wilfried noch, auch geil


ne krasse Wissenslücke hab ich da


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> War damals auch auf der Austro-Pop-Schiene


bin ich beim Wolferl googeln drüber gestolpert, auch sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Das gehört a zum Wolferl dazua


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das gehört a zum Wolferl dazua



stimmt:


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Der Klassiker vom Wilfried, HIGHdlbeeren Nr. 1 damals in AT


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das gehört a zum Wolferl dazua



der auch noch


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Klassiker vom Wilfried, HIGHdlbeeren Nr. 1 damals in AT


das is dann aber eher das Hitparaden-Niveau


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

@zoomer  nicht nur mitlesen und mithören, hau doch auch mal einen raus


----------



## zoomer (26. Mai 2015)

Jetzt wird es mir aber zu viel der Düsterniss ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Wie konnte ich den nur vergessen, dann der auch noch...


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Zoomer was war das, hau oan aussa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

den hab ich 1998 gefühlte 7 Millionen mal gehört 

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/dcaec414a3171cd01c69/witt-feat.-heppner-die-flut

Peter Heppner hat einfach ne Wahnsinns-Stimme


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Peter Heppner hat einfach ne Wahnsinns-Stimme


----------



## zoomer (26. Mai 2015)

Ach, eigentlich kann man schon traurig weitermachen ....

Meine gebrauchten Schwalbe befinden sich auf einer länger andauernden Odyssee
durch Deutschland, das CAD spuckt seit heute keine FBX mehr aus, zumindest keine
mit Inhalt, ....

Kann ich nur wieder den da einwerfen, andere Aera, gleiche Nation :


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Stimme sensationell, fährt mal wieder ein. Falco mein Lieblings-Song..


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>



wir schwenken um auf posthume Mucke 

hier sind weder Singer noch Songwriter noch am Leben, der Song ist trotzdem oder grade deswegen unglaublich gut 

bei YouTube is die Auswahl echt beschissen wenn man was ausgefallenes sucht

https://thefalconsnest.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/johnny-cash-joe-strummer-redemption-song/


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

Johnny Cashs späte American Recordings Phase unter Rick Rubin sollte aber auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben


----------



## Bumble (26. Mai 2015)

oder pennen schon alle


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2015)

Moderner, aber den "Baby-Benz" hab ich auch gefahren, war noch gute alte MB Qualität.


----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Moderner, aber den "Baby-Benz" hab ich auch gefahren, war noch gute alte MB Qualität.


sorry aber da muss jetzt der hier sein:

festhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)

mönsch, wir wixen uns hier gegenseitig mit Gewinnermedaillen zu, dabei hatte ich i n der Schule bei den Bundesjugendspielen immer nur ne Siegerurkunde


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Mai 2015)

Ach Junge, wie war das mit Cuba-Libre, den Scheiß kann ich nicht fahren, komm halt zum radiohören. Siegerurkunde gibts wo anders.


----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ach Junge, wie war das mit Cuba-Libre, den Scheiß kann ich nicht fahren, komm halt zum radiohören. Siegerurkunde gibts wo anders.


kannst gerne auch nur zum saufen vorbeikommen


----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Einladung. See ya


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Mai 2015)

Um achte ins Bett tracht i,
um neine ins Bett eine,
um zehne ins Bett renn i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Um achte ins Bett tracht i,
> um neine ins Bett eine,
> um zehne ins Bett renn i


na dann hopp hopp, ich hab frei und kann ausschlafen


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Mai 2015)

Bis morgen, trag mich ein in die schwarze Liste.


----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)

Betthupferl


----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> stimmt:




weil ihr ja schon alle pennt hier noch einige wirklich geile Coverversionen, auch wenn der Dialekt in  Version 1 kritisiert wird


----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> https://thefalconsnest.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/johnny-cash-joe-strummer-redemption-song/


grad erst entdeckt den Spruch 

*The first true punk rock star and the last.  Together forever.*


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Mai 2015)

Belgischer Freund  Guy Verlinde Alias "Lightnin guy"


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

Der gute Steve Lee, Gott hab Ihn seelig


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

inspiriert durch @zoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

inspiriert durch B-umble


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> inspiriert durch B-umble


wieso durch mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





der text is aber geil


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> wieso durch mich


dein Musik Geschmack wegen, noch fragen


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Mai 2015)

obwohl Tom Waits schon Ok ist


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

na, ganz falsch, wegen der Emi



ly natürlich...


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> obwohl Tom Waits schon Ok ist


Tom Waits als "ok" zu bezeichnen is aber schon starker Tobak


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

wieviele Liter Whiskey und wieviele Tabakplantagen hat er wohl inhaliert um seine Stimme von:





nach






zu pushen ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

Muss ich jetzt schon wieder den Gewinner-Button belästigen.


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt schon wieder den Gewinner-Button belästigen.


ach quatsch, poste einfach irgendwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

Marc Bolan und T REX


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Der geborene Fatbiker, köstlich!


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> ach quatsch, poste einfach irgendwas


wieder mal einen Freund aus Belgien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

Sax


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Mai 2015)

14. Mai 2015, Las Vegas, Nevada, Vereinigte Staaten.
We will miss you.


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sax


den DeLorean würd ich sogar in Rosa fahren


----------



## Aardvark (28. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> den DeLorean würd ich sogar in Rosa fahren


hab nu schon mehrfach welche in natura gesehen, einen hier ums eck auf nem Schrottplatz. So toll ist er nicht, und fährt auch bestimmt nicht mit Bananenschalen


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)

Lass doch auch mal einen raus, hier


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> na, ganz falsch, wegen der Emi
> 
> 
> 
> ly natürlich...



Etwas Rhythmus war erkennbar, aber ich würde es eher in Richtung Sprechgesang einordnen.




Dutshlander schrieb:


> wieder mal einen Freund aus Belgien



Ich denke dies ist die "Bridge" zwischen Dutshlanders konsequenten
und meinen eher weitläufigem Musikkonsum ;










Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sax



Das ist wohl die Antwort auf Die Antwoord


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> ...und fährt auch bestimmt nicht mit Bananenschalen



Natürlich nicht, der fährt nur mit Plutonium welches du erst von den Libyern klauen musst, du Dödel 

Mir ist übrigens eben erst aufgefallen dass Teil 2 im Jahr 2015 spielt  Boah, da sind wir aber arg weit hintendran


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Und für alle Dude Fans :


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (28. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens eben erst aufgefallen dass Teil 2 im Jahr 2015 spielt  Boah, da sind wir aber arg weit hintendran


wobei nike die Schuhe zumindest als prototyp gebracht hat 

und hier Mukke damit wir beim threadthema bleiben:


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Und für alle Dude Fans :








Und alle die gerne Dude Fans werden wollen :








Oder schon zu alt dafür sind :


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Geht auch ohne Tierchen ...
(Die 40er Jahre Version erspare ich Euch aber mal)


----------



## zoomer (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Mai 2015)

70 Jahre ist der Wahnsinn her, LOVE AND PEACE


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (29. Mai 2015)

Was waren das für merkwürdige Fernsehnächte in Twin Peaks. Zwischen Grusel und Aufnehmen des Intros auf Kassette ( über Mikrofon  ) , welches direkt nach dem der "Crime Story" plaziert werden mußte. Das Jahre später mit "Akte X" alles noch schlimmer werden sollte, konnte Keiner ahnen...ein Hoch auf den eckigen Freudenspender.

Egal, wie auch immer. Ähnlich einer Dämpferattrappe im Fatbike, entfalltet auch dieses Liedgut erst nach einiger Zeit seine volle Wirkweise. Sehr feine Kost - gern auch nach erfolgreicher Erstbefahrung des Großglockners:








Euch ein fetziges Wochenende  !


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. Mai 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ... , welches direkt nach dem der "Crime Story" plaziert werden mußte...



Dazu gern den Nachschlag, für mich nur in dieser Version das Original  :


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Manche Sau sagt einem aber auch "Dude pp, du wartest ja immer noch auf dein Fätty".


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2015)

Na, aber immer noch besser als du fetterter Depp...


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2015)

So gehts ma a imma auf das Wiesn


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2015)




----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2015)

Die Vorläufer von Techno.


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2015)

Bin mal wieder auf den Neil Young Trip


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung was mit mir los ist, aber ich poste jetzt auch mal so nen elektronischen Scheiss




zum niederknien die Mucke


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was mit mir los ist, aber ich poste jetzt auch mal so nen elektronischen Scheiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Dir ist alles in Ordnung, ist top


----------



## dorfmann (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Juni 2015)

normalerweise kommentiere ich ja meine Beiträge hier gerne, aber hier? 






Vielleicht Johnny Cash + Magic Mushrooms?


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (3. Juni 2015)

Für @dorfmann:


















Edit: Eben mal meine "positiv bewertet" Playlist bei Youtube durchgeschaut...und irgendwann denk ich mir: "Mensch, das Bildchen kennste doch?!"


----------



## kaftshaldendli (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne Tierchen ...



Die Tierchen hatten aber den geilsten Sänger, warum is mir noch nie aufgefallen welch geile bluesige soulige Stimme Eric Burdon hat/hatte ? 
Vielleicht weil ich den Song eher bissl langweilig finde.....
Hat ihn schonmal jemand Live gesehn, der tingelt ja immer noch über die Weltmeere


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2015)

irgendwie hab ich jetzt Lust auf das hier bekommen:


----------



## dorfmann (4. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Edit: Eben mal meine "positiv bewertet" Playlist bei Youtube durchgeschaut...und irgendwann denk ich mir: "Mensch, das Bildchen kennste doch?!"



Das 50jährige war schon ein ganz besonderes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)

Für alle Oidn


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

Hatten wir die Dame schon ? Seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit einer meiner absoluten Lieblingssongs, einer der Songs den ich auch problemlos mal auf Dauerschleife hören kann bis die Havana-Pulle leer ist


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2015)

Kennst du das hier? 






Etwas anderer Stil, aber auch ein krass guter Frauenstimmenklassiker.


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kennst du das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja klar, Morcheeba is auch sehr geil, wobei da wohl die älteren Sachen viel cooler sind als die neueren eher kommerzielleren und bekanntere Songs.
Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> ja klar, Morcheeba is auch sehr geil, wobei da wohl die älteren Sachen viel cooler sind als die neueren eher kommerzielleren und bekanntere Songs.
> Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege.



Kann dich nicht korrigieren, kenne nur die Sachen bis in die frühen 2000er. Big Calm ist von 1998. 

Sie hier hat auch 'ne klasse Stimme und sieht zudem richtig klasse aus:







Und ich bin bei Frauenstimmen wirklich heikel, wirklich langfristig ertragen kann ich nur eine Hand voll. 

Edit: 

Das ist hier mein Lieblingsfrauenstimmenlied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hatten wir die Dame schon ? Seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit einer meiner absoluten Lieblingssongs, einer der Songs den ich auch problemlos mal auf Dauerschleife hören kann bis die Havana-Pulle leer ist


Aussehen ist besser als ihr gsangl


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei Frauenstimmen wirklich heikel, wirklich langfristig ertragen kann ich nur eine Hand voll.



stimmt, ganz so arg viele gibt's da nicht 

aber sie gehört  für mich mal definitiv dazu


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)

Wenn schon denn schon


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wenn schon denn schon


kommt dann jetzt gleich noch was von Janis Joplin und Aretha Franklin ? 

so selbstverständliche Hammernummern muss man doch net posten


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)

Gewinner. Button is wieder gfrogt


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)

I hoff es gibt s scho a schees tschakusi nach da Tour, wa geil


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)

Sin City 2, fahrt ein


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## zoomer (6. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz so arg viele gibt's da nicht
> 
> aber sie gehört  für mich mal definitiv dazu


----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei Frauenstimmen wirklich heikel, wirklich langfristig ertragen kann ich nur eine Hand voll.



Geht das hier ausnahmsweise noch als Frauenstimme durch ? 
Wenn ja gehört die Nummer ganz sicher in die Top Five


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2015)

Ich musste erstmal googlen...das ist ja tatsächlich 'ne Frau! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Irgendwie löst die Info eine Mischung aus Faszination und Unbehagen als Reaktion aus. 

Sie hier gehört in meine Hand voll:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal googlen...das ist ja tatsächlich 'ne Frau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damals noch nicht 
Von mir aus darf aber jeder sagen und denken was er möchte und auch in den Körper schlüpfen in dem er sich wohl fühlt.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Damals noch nicht



Jetzt hilf mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge...von Männchen zu Weibchen oder umgekehrt? 



Bumble schrieb:


> Von mir aus darf aber jeder sagen und denken was er möchte und auch in den Körper schlüpfen in dem er sich wohl fühlt.


----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jetzt hilf mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge...von Männchen zu Weibchen oder umgekehrt?



Von Keith Caputo




zu Mina Caputo


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2015)

Ach crazy, das ist mir völlig entgangen! 
Im deutschen Wiki-Artikel zur Band steht auch nix davon. 

Das hier liest sich natürlich etwas merkwürdig:



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Irgendwie löst die Info eine Mischung aus Faszination und Unbehagen als Reaktion aus.



Damit war natürlich nicht die Umwandlung gemeint, sondern wie männlich eine Frauenstimme klingen kann.


----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Damit war natürlich nicht die Umwandlung gemeint, sondern wie männlich eine Frauenstimme klingen kann.



Ich hatte es auch so aufgefasst 

Is aber tatsächlich ein recht schweres Thema mit dem viele absolut nicht klar kommen obwohl sowas in 2015 echt kein Ding mehr ist.

Das Video zeigt dass es sicher kein einfacher Schritt war.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juni 2015)

Top-Tipp mal wieder


----------



## chriiss (7. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2015)

Einer der besten Musik-Filme aller Zeiten


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2015)

Tommy


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2015)

Ich hole jetzt aber nicht die Bluesbrothers her


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2015)

Natürlich nicht, wäre ja zu einfach


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2015)

Das wollt ich auch fast bringen !!!!

Musical - eine Kunstform die sich mir nicht erschliesst 

Und wenn dann nur Hair


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2015)

Und weil @criscross gerade als letzte im Laberthread gepostet hat :







Immer schön die Hosen falsch rum anziehen ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2015)

Rock of Ages mit Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2015)

Ah, wir kommen zur Liebe :







Gabs damals auch in s/w :







Oder ohne und nur noch s/w :


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2015)

Gabs damals auch in s/w :

[MEDIA=youtube schrieb:
			
		

> WtfHk2hSlqA[/MEDIA]



Absolut


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2015)

Krasses Präventionsvideo der Schweizer Polizei, wäre bei uns wohl leider undenkbar 
Achja, coole Mucke incl. damit es hier reinpasst...


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2015)

heute auf FM4


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>




na warts ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2015)

hob scho so Angst.


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


ui ja die waren echt gut damals


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2015)

Das war damals die Hardcore-Speed-Metal-Nummer.


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2015)

Muß nochmal den Ted ins Boot holen, für mich einfach so geil


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (13. Juni 2015)

Sonnenuntergang an einem lauen Sommerabend, flimmernde Glutreste auf dem Grill, runder Bauch und wohlgesättigt, ein kühles Blondes auf dem Tisch, leckerer Tabak in der Langholmpfeife und akkustische Begleitung von Melody Gardot... so schön könnte es eigentlich immer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juni 2015)

Nach einer lauen Sommernacht verkatert zwischen leeren Bierflaschen im Gartenstuhl mit Genickstarre aufwachen


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2015)

Sphärisch angereicherte Klänge.
Ich würde es als eine Mischung aus Alan Parsons Project, Café del Mar, Ibiza Electro
und Fahrstuhlmusik einordnen.

Also, wer auf der Suche nach Winterurlaubszielen ist, der Tafelberg ruft.
Der Gute ist Hotelier in Südafrika, bietet sein Round House, Dünen und
Leihfatbikes.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Juni 2015)

sehr schöner Ortschaft dort bin ich vor 20 Jahren in der Nähe auf Montage gewesen, möchte ich gerne wieder hin


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. Juni 2015)

Die Wirkweise kommt leise aber nachhaltig - paßt eigentlich immer.


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juni 2015)

Klasse Performance im Jim-Style


----------



## dorfmann (14. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Nach einer lauen Sommernacht verkatert zwischen leeren Bierflaschen im Gartenstuhl mit Genickstarre aufwachen



Das passiert mir eher selten, obwohl ich bin schon mal Sonntagmorgen vor der Dorfkirche wach geworden und hab mich zu Hause gewundert, daß der Single Malt leer war


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juni 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Das passiert mir eher selten, obwohl ich bin schon mal Sonntagmorgen vor der Dorfkirche wach geworden und hab mich zu Hause gewundert, daß der Single Malt leer war


Ja solche Filmrisse sind manchmal unvermeidlich


----------



## kaftshaldendli (15. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Angeschossen worden?


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Juni 2015)

From Austria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2015)

Schöner Mund


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Schöner Mund


aber Hallo


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> aber Hallo


B+umble: geiles neues Ikon


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> B+umble: geiles neues Ikon


extra zum Event angepasst


----------



## Aardvark (17. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> extra zum Event angepasst


ohne jetzt persönlich angreifend oder zu politisch zu werden und ich weiß ja auch dass es für die sicherlich super Veranstaltung ist. Ich kann das leider nicht ohne Kommentar lassen: Der verkackte, menschenverachtende Mörder auf dem Icon passt nicht.


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Der verkackte, menschenverachtende Mörder auf dem Icon passt nicht.


na Gott sei Dank leben wir in Deutschland und haben hier ansatzweise sowas wie freie Meinungsäußerung 

achja Mucke-Thread


----------



## zoomer (17. Juni 2015)

Da fast Wochenende ist :

Neues aus dem Nachbarland - SKOLKA


----------



## zoomer (17. Juni 2015)

Oba hamma selba :


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. Juni 2015)

Ui, die 2. Stimme ist ja klasse


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2015)

Hängt bei uns im Büro


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396335
> Hängt bei uns im Büro


Pfui, schämt euch, sowas find ich ja garnet gut


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2015)

Der Till ist soooo krank


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

krank ja aber gut nicht 

ich fand damals das erste Rammstein Album total geil, was danach kam war aber leider nix mehr

und das da oben ist sooooo peinlich, sorry


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (17. Juni 2015)

Mein Klassiker






Und die Konzerte waren immer geil, egal ob damals oder vor kurzem


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juni 2015)




----------



## chriiss (19. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juni 2015)

Gute Idee


----------



## dorfmann (19. Juni 2015)




----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juni 2015)

back to the 60´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juni 2015)

Keine Drugs. Kein Rock & Roll. Nur Sex war die Message dieser Blondine


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)

Du bist mir abgegangen, Dutshlander, haste länger Urlaub gemacht?


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Du bist mir abgegangen, Dutshlander, haste länger Urlaub gemacht?


Nix Urlaub, Beschäftigung gehabt das inspiriert.
Du kannst ja auch nicht immer das gleiche Essen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)

Verstehe, ne neue Freundin


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juni 2015)

nach kurzen Ausflug, mal wieder back to the Blues


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. Juni 2015)

Das war der Westen. Alles bunt und Nike hatte für mich diesen "Freakstatus" . Zu cool war André Agassi mit seiner Frisur und den bunten kurzen Hosen  . Dann die dazugehörige Werbung, die einschlug wie eine Bombe ( und dabei mindestens so krass war wie die vom Stieleis "Nogger" ) . 

Heut längst auf Platte und das Liedgut aus der Nikewerbung im anschließenden Filmchen


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)

Hey Joe, ich weiß schon gefüllt 1000 mal gepostet, aber immer wieder geil, eine der besten Nummern


----------



## Bumble (20. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hey Joe, ich weiß schon gefüllt 1000 mal gepostet, aber immer wieder geil, eine der besten Nummern



Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)

Here the same, voi geil


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)

Hier auch, shit


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)

So What


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)

Das ist die Nummer wenn ich in meine Stammkneipe einkehre.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2015)

und ich war dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Juni 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Das Album habe ich mir auf irgend nem Festival am Napalm Stand fürn Appel und ein Ei rausgepickt. Sehr geil.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juni 2015)

zu kurz  




besser dafür ist der Ton bescheiden. Sorry for that


----------



## dorfmann (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Album habe ich mir auf irgend nem Festival am Napalm Stand fürn Appel und ein Ei rausgepickt. Sehr geil.


Da hast ja wieder ein Juwel ausgegraben, wo bekomm ich die CD?


----------



## Knusberflogge (24. Juni 2015)

Ruhig und Besinnlich in die Nacht... schließlich ist in einem halben Jahr Weihnachten


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juni 2015)

Hammer Song, Hammer Band!







Oder wenn etwas mehr Zeit ist:


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juni 2015)

Heute bei der Heimfahrt in Endlos


----------



## dorfmann (28. Juni 2015)

eins meiner persönlichen Top-Highlights dieses Jahr:


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2015)

Daumen hoch für Colour Haze  Die gehen immer.






Anscheinend heißen nur talentierte Leute Jeremy Irons. Wirklich sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Juni 2015)

für mich DIE Entdeckung des Jahres...leider voll an mir vorbeigegangen...Steven Wilson...Luminol (und mehr)...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Juni 2015)

ein song, der immer wieder geht....Mr. Bungle  - Retrovertigo..."a tribute to false memories"...Mike Pattons Stimme geht immer gut rein..relaxed mich..


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Juni 2015)

Für Dorfmann und seinem neuen Knard 4.8


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## zoomer (1. Juli 2015)

Die macht inzwischen in Garten ....

http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute/was-macht-eigentlich-kim-wilde-5334920.html


https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=48&v=fzaUU7-t3Os


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juli 2015)

und ein brocken geworden


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Der Tiger kommt


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


haben wir die nicht bei der Befreiung gehört, zumindest klang irgendwie plötzlich alles nach der wilden Kim


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Genau der Dadsi hatte sie öfters gespielt, wahrscheinlich stand er auf sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Genau der Dadsi hatte sie öfters gespielt, wahrscheinlich stand er auf sie


damals


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2015)

wenns so dolle warm is hör ich gern ganz alten Scheiss


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Die CD sah ich auch wo rumliegen, aber wo?


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die CD sah ich auch wo rumliegen, aber wo?


direkt vorm Röhrenverstärker den du bestaunt hast


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Röhrenverstärker


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Gestern hatte ich Nochmal eine Befreiung, live auf Tollwood


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Im September kommt endlich eine neue Maiden-Scheibe


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Im September kommt endlich eine neue Maiden-Scheibe
> Anhang anzeigen 401036


leider leider nicht mit Onkel Paul


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Da Paul is scho so a Markn, i mogn


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2015)

Mucke geht aber Vid ist toll


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mucke geht aber Vid ist toll


Leider falsches Bike


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)

Bring deinen Röhrenverstärker zum glühen, dra auf


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)

Der muss auch mal raus


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2015)

heute is so warm, da braucht es schon ordentlich harten Stoff 
für mich ganz klar die Entdeckung 2015
Wer hatte den Kracher denn hier ursprünglich mal gepostet ? @Fatbikebiker warst du das ?





hoffentlich spielen die dieses Jahr nochmal bei uns in der Ecke


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)

war der chriiss am 21.3.2015 post 1028, aber das Jahr ist noch laaaang, warts ab


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)

War auf drei Alice Cooper-Gigs, der gibt einfach alles, selbst sein Leben mind. 3x pro Show., grandiose Konzerte


----------



## chriiss (3. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ja, das darf ich mir auf die Fahnen schreiben!
> 
> Mit Entdeckung 2015 geb ich dir recht. Was das bei mir im Auto hoch und runter dudelt...


ich hab jedesmal angst dass mir der bass die Autoboxen zerlegt


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> ich hab jedesmal angst dass mir der bass die Autoboxen zerlegt


Ich sag nur Röhrenverstärker Wir brauchen Bass


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juli 2015)

Du immer mit deinen Röhren Verstärkern. Transistor FTW


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du immer mit deinen Röhren Verstärkern. Transistor FTW


im hoch-mitteltonbereich gefällt mir die röhre besser


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> im hoch-mitteltonbereich gefällt mir die röhre besser


Mit Endstufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit Endstufe?


als Röhrenvollverstärker nur für Hoch-Mittelton, für untenrum nehm ich nen t.amp s-150 von Thomann, mächtig Leistung für schmales Geld


----------



## chriiss (4. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Juli 2015)

Die Platte feiert 40. Geburtstag


----------



## chriiss (5. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juli 2015)

Österreich oder was?


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Österreich oder was?


Ja sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juli 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (6. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Juli 2015)

Hoffe Du hast Dir nicht zu sehr wehgetan. Ansonsten betäuben


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2015)

Good old George


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2015)

einer geht noch: "einsamer Trinker"


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juli 2015)

Ich find den Typen knorke. Kannte ich gar nicht, bis ich mich bei 'nem Konzert mit einem wunderhübschen Mädel von HGich.T (Kenner erinnern sich  => 



) unterhalten habe und sie mir dabei erzählte, dass sie Rummelsnuff letztens als Support mit dabei hatten. 



Dutshlander schrieb:


> einer geht noch:



Der Edit-Button geht auch...


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2015)

Kann man sich wirklich gut unterhalten, mit der Braut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juli 2015)

Absolut. U.a. über die Stadtwerkstatt in Linz.


----------



## dorfmann (7. Juli 2015)

Wie krieg ich die Tanke nur wieder ausm Kopf bevor ich ins Bett gehe ...


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich die Tanke nur wieder ausm Kopf bevor ich ins Bett gehe ...



Evtl. durch das hier ersetzen?







Ich bleibe dabei: Wer die mal live sehen kann => unbedingt machen. Mordor pur.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

kan mal einer Putzen


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> kan mal einer Putzen



Doch, ich...aber ich mag nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Doch, ich...aber ich mag nicht.


irgend wie wusste ich das


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> irgend wie wusste ich das



So schlimm?


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Juli 2015)

der junge Knopfler, bald auf Tournee, wie schee


----------



## Bumble (8. Juli 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So schlimm?


Naja, schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2015)

heute mal wieder das alte Zeug rausgekramt


----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Austropop 2.0  

gleich mal die CD bestellt


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Austropop 2.0
> 
> gleich mal die CD bestellt


Die CD ist so geil, am besten ist die Nummer Sperrstund is, und Washington.


----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2015)

beim suchen bin ich grad hierrüber gestolpert, kennst die auch ?






schön rotzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> beim suchen bin ich grad hierrüber gestolpert, kennst die auch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich Dir zuvor gekommen


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2015)

grandioser Text, ich mag die Band


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2015)

kaum zu glauben dass Deichkind mal echt geile Mucke gemacht haben


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (10. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben dass Deichkind mal echt geile Mucke gemacht haben


... is ja auch das große D mit'm kleinen endemann am Start


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... is ja auch das große D mit'm kleinen endemann am Start


Ja, der Kerl hat irgendwie überall seine Finger im Spiel


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2015)

kennt das hier noch jemand ?

Fand ich damals total geil und irgendwie kann mans immer noch gut hören


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (10. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ja, der Kerl hat irgendwie überall seine Finger im Spiel


Und das ist auch gut so  ... erst recht mit ein paar freien Radikalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


So muss ein Werkzeugkoffer gefüllt sein


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Meine Stones Platte


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Solo


----------



## chriiss (11. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Denn muß noch bringen, ist so geil


----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## chriiss (11. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


>


Müsste eigentlich 2x "gefällt mir" bekommen, einmal für die Mucke und einmal für die Titten


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Für die Titten ein Gewinner.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> <iframe src='http://www.myvideo.de/embed/11686725' style='width:611px;height:383px;border:0px none;padding:0;margin:0;' width='611' height='383' frameborder='0' scrolling='no'></iframe><br/><a href='http://www.myvideo.de/watch/11686725/Django_3000_Bonaparty' title='Django 3000 -- Bonaparty - MyVideo'>Django 3000 -- Bonaparty - MyVideo</a>


is das n Porno ?


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juli 2015)

was wird das denn werden


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Juli 2015)

Manchmal nicht so leicht das Internetz und der Rotwein machts auch nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juli 2015)

schei..e Einbindung und ka..e vid


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> schei..e Einbindung und ka..e vid


 Bayernpower,wirst du nicht verstehen


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Dr. Struggle, danke für deine Post, konnte nur ein Video, betrachten, das war aber sehenswert. Der Rest geht leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Wien, immer wieder.


----------



## zoomer (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## zoomer (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Da Knopfer ist so geil, Stimme Gänsehaut.


----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da Knopfer ist so geil, Stimme Gänsehaut.


gefällt mir sogar besser als das Original


----------



## zoomer (11. Juli 2015)

eBoost für den ICT auf Asphalt - kann nicht mehr ohne :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Wie der 'Reifen schon sagt


----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> eBoost für den ICT auf Asphalt - kann nicht mehr ohne :


Nenn mich altmodisch, aber ich tu mich verdammt schwer damit sowas als handgemachte Musik anzusehen, auch wenns sicher sowas wie ein "Livekonzert" ist


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juli 2015)

Übel, da hauch mir mir
ieber einen Cubra rein


----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Übel, da hauch mir mir
> ieber einen Cubra rein


Du meinst sicher Cupra, den würd ich mir auch mal reinhauchen 
http://www.seat.de/content/de/brand...:NA&dns=true&gclid=CPXHpe2H1MYCFYsMcwodmAsJNA


----------



## zoomer (11. Juli 2015)

Oder wer auf 45NRTH hört :


----------



## zoomer (12. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nenn mich altmodisch, aber ich tu mich verdammt schwer damit sowas als handgemachte Musik anzusehen, auch wenns sicher sowas wie ein "Livekonzert" ist



Aber das will man doch gar nicht - Handarbeit*** - das soll aus Ableton rausfallen ...


***


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wien, immer wieder.


Irgendwie ja auch nur Vollassi-Gangster-Rap aber mir gefällt das ganz gut


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


klein bissl Gay, aber total geiler Song 
Sitzt da der Josh am Drumkit ?

bei der Band muss ich immer an meine Lieblingsserie Californication denken 

ab 00:46


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2015)

Gleicher Song ohne Gay


----------



## skaster (12. Juli 2015)

Als kleine Einstimmung für gleich in der Schalke Arena


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2015)

Viel Spaß im Konzert  vergiss die Hörnchen nicht


----------



## skaster (12. Juli 2015)

Ich versuche erst mal an die Ohrstöpsel zu denken.


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2015)

Hab ich grade Ohrstöpsel gehört ? 

Das is ja wie Cuba Libre mit Coke Zero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Juli 2015)

Punkt.


----------



## skaster (13. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich grade Ohrstöpsel gehört ?
> 
> Das is ja wie Cuba Libre mit Coke Zero


Es gibt sonne und solche z.B. von Alpine  und ein Tinnitus ist echt nervend auf Dauer.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juli 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Punkt.


Mensch, da ist aber einer verknallt.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mensch, da ist aber einer verknallt.



Ist doch aber auch ein Schnuckelchen...




















Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gleicher Song ohne Gay





Jesse hab ich mal getroffen, 2005 nach'm Konzert der Queens of the Stone Age, wo die Eagles of Death Metal als Vorband gespielt haben. Superwitziger Typ, hat dann zum Abschied mit 'nem Kuli auf meinem Tshirt unterschrieben. Hat sich angefühlt wie ein Tattoo.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juli 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (13. Juli 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass schwinge mal die Prog-Fahne






Da treibts dir bei Guitar Hero die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juli 2015)

Das Schlagzeug hätte gerne noch größer sein können, schwitz




auf nach Wacken


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie ist mir das zu viel Gedudel um des Dudelns willen. Ich respektiere die Virtuosität und stehe ja selbst auch irgendwie auf musikalische Brocken, aber mit sowas kriegt man mich nicht.

Lieber bodenständiges Gitarrieren:


----------



## chriiss (14. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juli 2015)

immer weiter dudeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> immer weiter dudeln


Pink Floyd dudeln nicht 

Eine der Bands von denen ich mir das alte Zeug (ich red von den 70ern) wochenlang am Stück anhören könnt 

Wart ab bis du mal die Wish You were here SACD auf meiner Anlage gehört hast  

Packerl is angekommen, später gibt's Weißwurschtfrühstück


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)

Wahnsinns-Nummer


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)

Hatten wir den hier schonmal, nee oder ?

Auch so ne Top 10 Nummer für die einsame Insel


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)

Ich steh total auf Dylan Cover weil die oft besser sind als das Original


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)

hui, grad beim rumgoogeln entdeckt die Dame 





leck am Arsch, die macht mich fertig


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juli 2015)

Hipster ist Mainstream, es gibt nur noch solche, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Juli 2015)

1975, geiler Musikjahrgang


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (17. Juli 2015)

An die armen Schweine, die Freitags nochmal Nachtschicht schieben dürfen, haben die Herren damals noch nicht gedacht 
trotzdem geiler Song


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)

voi Goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)

Die Anfänge vom.....




Ok die bekannte Dreier-Konferenz, exklusiv nur hier.


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)

m


Aardvark schrieb:


>


mein Lieblingssong




obwohl die Nummer ist auch meiner Nr. 1.




ach Scheiß drauf ois is blues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)

Des muas a moi sogt sei




wie wahr. Hood wos.


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)

bemerkenswert




_....one of those that will make you say...holy %$#^_


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2015)

bissl fürs


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. Juli 2015)

Unverschämt kurz und dabei so leicht. Wahrlich eine Perle ...


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2015)

Schau mal, @dorfmann, ich hab ein neues T-Shirt:


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juli 2015)

Fat


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Fat


die will dicke Liebe mit dir machen


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juli 2015)

Belgien immer gute Blues vorhanden 




sogar nachwuchs (naja ist auch schon einige zeit dabei)


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juli 2015)

RAW Bluesrock aus DL


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juli 2015)

+1


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2015)

Zum Ausruhen


----------



## Bumble (21. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Zum Ausruhen


unglaubliche was die Herren damals zusammengebruzzelt haben 

und jetzt wieder aufwachen


----------



## Bumble (21. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Juli 2015)

A schönes Betthupferl


----------



## Bumble (21. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> A schönes Betthupferl


Die Band lief bei mir immer unter "eher uninteressant", schön dass ich mich getäuscht habe


----------



## BigJohn (21. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> unglaubliche was die Herren damals zusammengebruzzelt haben
> 
> und jetzt wieder aufwachen


Warum denn so weit weg suchen?


----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2015)

Weil er wohl vor kurzem gestorben ist :


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juli 2015)

Bist Werbung  for these guys


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juli 2015)

nach Cash kommt *Slash




*


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2015)

Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen wie sehr ich mich drauf freue, dass nächste Woche mein Lieblingsfestival ist 






Und die lass ich mir das nächste Mal auch nicht entgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2015)

VOID-FEST, oder?


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


War der bei Tom Waits in Gesangsausbildung ? 

Da muss ich mich mal reinhören, klingt interessant....


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


jetzt hab ich mir die Nummer grad 3mal am Stück angehört 

Is doch die Lieblingsband vom @Fabeymer wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Gleich die CD geordert, ihr macht mich noch arm


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2015)

Anlässig der 150 Jahre Erstbesteigung des Matterhorns


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> VOID-FEST, oder?


Volltreffer, war aber auch nicht all zu schwer. Hast du dich einmal quer durchs Lineup gehört?

@Bumble Egypt taucht hier immer wieder mal auf. Komisch, dass dir die vorher nicht aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Holland (24. Juli 2015)

Einer der spannendsten Threads auf IBC! 

Nach einigen Seiten voll mit spannenden Klamotten aus der Ecke Blues, Stoner, Classic ... hier mal was anderes Fettes.






Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Volltreffer, war aber auch nicht all zu schwer. Hast du dich einmal quer durchs Lineup gehört?



Lineup ist echt Klasse Dann fahrst Du in den Bayerischen Wald, sauba.


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Einer der spannendsten Threads auf IBC!



Würde sogar sagen der Beste, danke Bumble


----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Würde sogar sagen der Beste, danke Bumble


Nichts zu danken, ich hatte nur die Idee zum Thread , gefüllt wird er von euch


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2015)

Verdammt, bleibt so oft bei dieser Nummer hängen, da muss ich nachgeben


----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2015)

und weils grad so schön stürmt


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2015)

Morgen live


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Morgen live


der is fast 60, krass 

hat übrigens mal coole mucke gemacht und war mitten drin in der Punkbewegung, also nix mit Poser oder so


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2015)

Find die neue Platte excellent. Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

Die Stimme is erstaunlicherweise immer noch richtig gut 
darauf ein Hallelujah


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)

Auch eine geile Ballade.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

Zeitreise


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Gänsehaut, ewig net gehört


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

da fing der ganze Scheiss an


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

und jetzt der Brückenschlag von Onkel Uli rüber zu Hendrix  mit Umweg über Dylan


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)

'De Oide is scho geil
Gitarre fährt voll ein.


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> *Die* Oide is scho geil



Yup, genau mein Geschmack   die meinte ich


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)

Wanda, 1.8. in München


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Yup, genau mein Geschmack   die meinte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wanda, 1.8. in München


muss ich schaun 


könntest noch ne Karte für mich besorgen ? 

wenn ich nach der Maloche direkt bei dir vorbei komm würd das klappen


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

alle pennen  mach ich halt alleine weiter


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

ich zíeh das noch ne Weile durch


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## coolduke1103 (25. Juli 2015)

Meine Motivation frühmorgens :


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## coolduke1103 (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

@Fatbikebiker die Nummer musst dir bei mir mal anhörn, ich geb einen aus wenn du dich nicht einnässt bei dem Sound


----------



## coolduke1103 (25. Juli 2015)

..alles schläft und ich war ab 4:00 Ratt fahrn... schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker die Nummer musst dir bei mir mal anhörn, ich geb einen aus wenn du dich nicht einnässt bei dem Sound


 aber vielleicht auch nur wenn deine Anlage sowie die Räumlichkeit was taugt  who knows 
und das ganze *nur* vom (180g) Vinyl und zwar "The Dave Brubeck Quartet At Carnegie Hall" 

_Viele Kritiker nennen dieses Konzert vom Februar 1963 Dave Brubecks *bestes Live-Konzert*. 
Aber wer kann das einschätzen? Außer Brubeck selbst hat niemand alle nach seiner vorsichtigen Schätzung 12000 Konzerte gesehen und gehört._


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber vielleicht auch nur wenn deine Anlage sowie die Räumlichkeit was taugt  who knows


Die taugt was, keine Sorge


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2015)

hatten wir die Nimmo-Brothers schon


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]



[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>





Kann man auch nur die Ärsche bewerten ? 

Die Mucke is leider seit über 30 Jahren nix mehr


----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (26. Juli 2015)

Bumble bist du das oder postet da einer in deinem Namen ???


----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Bumble bist du das oder postet da einer in deinem Namen ???



Nene, das bin ich 

Steh grad total auf experimentellen Elektro-Jazz


----------



## dorfmann (26. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nene, das bin ich
> 
> Steh grad total auf experimentellen Elektro-Jazz



Cool


----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2015)

Heimatsound-Festival


----------



## dorfmann (27. Juli 2015)

wegen aktueller Wetterlage


----------



## dorfmann (27. Juli 2015)

manchmal sind youtube Vorschläge so aufdringlich, daß man einfach nachgeben muß


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Juli 2015)

People [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Juli 2015)

Apeldoornse Jongens [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Juli 2015)

die Band Flavium gibts bis heute noch.


----------



## Holland (29. Juli 2015)

Großes Kino das Album...









Gruß
Holland.


----------



## Holland (29. Juli 2015)

Letztens 'ne neue Phonovorstufe erworben. Seitdem laufen verdammt häufig "Oldies"...





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bumble (1. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (1. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


 Eine meiner Lieblingsbands  Mag die aber am dollsten wenn die Jungs nur zu zweit spielen


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. August 2015)

Mann, die Nummer könnt noch 10 Minuten länger sein


----------



## chriiss (1. August 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Volltreffer,



Und wars wie erwartet?


----------



## chriiss (2. August 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Und wars wie erwartet?


Wie jedes Jahr richtig geil. Ist und bleibt das beste Festival auf dem ich war. Auch Death Alley war richtig gut. Nächster Termin wäre dann das Keep it low in Minga.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr richtig geil. Ist und bleibt das beste Festival auf dem ich war. Auch Death Alley war richtig gut. Nächster Termin wäre dann das Keep it low in Minga.



Geil, bin dabei, wenn ich mitkommen darf.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. August 2015)

alte scheibe beim aufräumen gefunden


----------



## Kittie (4. August 2015)

Weil ich jetzt auch wieder Dick unterwegs bin und jeder vergangene Tag, ein Tag näher Richtung Winter und damit SCHNEE ist.....

[yt=Darkwood]


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. August 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Schon allein wegen der Sprache sympathisch.


Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Geil, bin dabei, wenn ich mitkommen darf.


Das ist noch nicht ganz in trockenen Tüchern. Ich hätte jedenfalls kein Problem damit, wenns für dich kein Problem ist mit zwei mitt-Zwanzigern auf ein Konzert zu gehen. Wir würden nur am Freitag wegen Colour Haze gehen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> wenns für dich kein Problem ist mit zwei mitt-Zwanzigern auf ein Konzert zu gehen.



Wenn die beiden weiblicher Natur sind, jederzeit

Colour Haze würde mich auch reizen. Also ich wär dabei.


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. August 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (5. August 2015)

....und auch wegen der Sprache.....und wegen der Steigerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (5. August 2015)

wie wärs mal mit Kirchenkonzert (Video 2)


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. August 2015)

Hatten wir das schon?

Tusker-Fahrer *uffbasse*


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

Oider Klassiker mit Falko am Bass


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Oider Klassiker mit Falko am Bass


geiler Scheiss


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

Jugenderinnerungen, erste Liebe, geile Zeit


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Erinnert mich a bisserl an U2, auch stark, die alten U2-Nummer fahrn eh besser ein.


----------



## Holland (6. August 2015)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mit Kirchenkonzert (Video 2)



Yeah! Sanctitude ist musikalisch erste Klasse und zudem noch saugut aufgenommen. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (6. August 2015)

Kittie schrieb:


> Weil ich jetzt auch wieder Dick unterwegs bin und jeder vergangene Tag, ein Tag näher Richtung Winter und damit SCHNEE ist.....
> 
> [yt=Darkwood]



Vorher kommt noch der Scheissnasskaltenovember...






Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Vorher kommt noch der Scheissnasskaltenovember...Gruss
> Holland.


November ist einer der besten Monate. Hol Deinen Dicken raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Radio Bumble


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

oldscool heavy metal britain


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2015)

Geile Schmuse-Nummer


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Radio Bumble


Radio Paradise hör ich grad und lass mich inspirieren


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Geile Schmuse-Nummer


Die Platte hatte ich damals, voll der Skandal das Cover den Eltern zu erklären


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2015)

Ich bin zwar nicht Eltern, aber mir muss man es auch erklären ...


----------



## kaftshaldendli (6. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Eltern, aber mir muss man es auch erklären ...


na der hat nen klebrigen hubbabubba der ihn daran hindert ihr an die möppels zu fassen


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

Bist Du sicher dass das ein Hubba Bubba sein soll ?
Ich befürchte das kommt da raus ...

Slime gab es da noch nicht, zumindest nicht in Rosa ?


----------



## kaftshaldendli (7. August 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (7. August 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2015)

Kittie schrieb:


> Weil ich jetzt auch wieder Dick unterwegs bin und jeder vergangene Tag, ein Tag näher Richtung Winter und damit SCHNEE ist.....
> 
> [yt=Darkwood]


Alle haben dir gesagt, dass du es bereuen wirst. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich ja zum Glück einiges getan. Was fährst du jetzt?


----------



## Kittie (7. August 2015)

Da hatte alle recht 
Nach einer kurzen Suche, dann doch noch ein SE [email protected] angeboten bekommen, was an sich völlig OK ist.....Klar, kein Pugsley. Aber gut verarbeitet und ordentlich ausgebaut. Gerade bei den Dicken Dingern, sollte man weg vom Markendenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2015)

Gibt es seit 1969 bis heute


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2015)

1973 money


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2015)

sind einfach nur gut


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2015)

Man beachte die Basedrum die als Standtom herhalten muss:


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2015)

bin vom @Fatbikebiker gezwungen worden den altenm Scheiss zu posten, er steht auf ihre Blaslippen


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> er steht auf ihre Lippen



Ich auch !!!1!!!elf!


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

Und wer grad zwei Stunden Zeit hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich auch !!!1!!!elf!


Gewinner kommt vom @Fatbikebiker @radiobumble


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

Wem's grad auch zu warm ist ....


----------



## zoomer (8. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (8. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Man beachte die Basedrum die als Standtom herhalten muss:


wie geil  bin grad mit dem @Fatbikebiker voll am abfeiern


----------



## Bumble (8. August 2015)

sorry Leute aber der @Fatbikebiker wollt unbedingt sehn 

is aber geil , oder ? 

für @zoomer als Wichsvorlage


----------



## zoomer (8. August 2015)




----------



## zoomer (8. August 2015)




----------



## zoomer (8. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> sorry Leute aber der @Fatbikebiker wollt unbedingt sehn
> 
> is aber geil , oder ?




Ich bin da Stil- und Schmerzbefreit


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> wie geil  bin grad mit dem @Fatbikebiker voll am abfeiern


Habt ihr zusammen euer neues Liebesnest bezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (8. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> bin vom @Fatbikebiker gezwungen worden den altenm Scheiss zu posten, er steht auf ihre Blaslippen



ob se damit auch nen Big Fat Larry schafft


----------



## kaftshaldendli (8. August 2015)

speziell heute  für unsere "Damenliebhaber"  	(Text beachten!)


----------



## Bumble (8. August 2015)

sie schafft ganz sicher nen BFL


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2015)

LANA  [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Fabeymer (8. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> wie geil  bin grad mit dem @Fatbikebiker voll am abfeiern





Bumble schrieb:


> sorry Leute aber der @Fatbikebiker wollt unbedingt sehn
> 
> is aber geil , oder ?
> 
> für @zoomer als Wichsvorlage



Herzlichste Grüße in die Pfalz, ihr beiden Bekloppten!


----------



## chriiss (9. August 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (9. August 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (9. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


die band gibt's seit 2010 wieder, krass, da reicht wohl die rente nicht 

das Album hatte ich damals, 1988 dürfte es gewesen sein 
schön bluesig angehauchter klassischer hard rock


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. August 2015)

Song ist aber grandios


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (9. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Song ist aber grandios


is das wirklich Ozzy ?  schaut aus wie ein dürrer, verrückter Japaner


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> is das wirklich Ozzy ?  schaut aus wie ein dürrer, verrückter Japaner


Um Gottes Willen, nein das ist eine Parodie, ist mein Namensvetter Kristian Valen


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> sie schafft ganz sicher nen BFL



Die Dame kann das auch Live  (ich mein jetzt nicht BFLs aufblasen  )


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, nein das ist eine Parodie, ist mein Namensvetter Kristian Valen


jetzt bin ich beruhigt, hab mir schon sorgen gemacht 
Die Nummer is aber super, besser als das angestaubte Original....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (9. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (9. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


die dürft mich auch mal fressen


----------



## kaftshaldendli (10. August 2015)

Gerade von der Nacht "Stadtrundfahrt" inl. Treppla besser Stufen zurück, die Weizen haben gemundet, das Weibsvolk hat gequängelt, scheiss auf Blaselippen oder Münder ordentliche Mucke uff die Ohren und die Heimfahrt ins Dörfla wird auch so zu Traum. 

Und das Mäd`l am Bass würde ich  sowieso überall mit hin nehmen.


----------



## BigJohn (10. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> is das wirklich Ozzy ?  schaut aus wie ein dürrer, verrückter Japaner





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, nein das ist eine Parodie, ist mein Namensvetter Kristian Valen



Ich finde das kann man ohne unmittelbare Gegendarstellung eigentlich nicht stehen lassen. In dem Zug können wir dann gleich noch einen der besten Gitarristen (Zakk Wylde) mit abgrasen. Wenn man sich das in mitschnitten ab 2010 mit Gus G. anhört, fehlt einfach das gewisse etwas.







Wenn ich schon am Lobhudeln bin gleich noch eine kleine Machtdemonstration seitens Zakk:


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



geile Nummer


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde das kann man ohne unmittelbare Gegendarstellung eigentlich nicht stehen lassen. In dem Zug können wir dann gleich noch einen der besten Gitarristen (Zakk Wylde) mit abgrasen. Wenn man sich das in mitschnitten ab 2010 mit Gus G. anhört, fehlt einfach das gewisse etwas.



Jake E Lee, darfst da nicht vergessen


----------



## kaftshaldendli (11. August 2015)

gut - besser - best ist ja immer relativ und liegt im Auge/Ohr des Betrachters.

IMHO wird oftmals schnell mit gut gleichgesetzt aber hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.
Viele engagierte Nachwuchstalente (was nicht verkehrt ist) covern dir in kürzester Zeit jedes Stück, aber die Genauigkeit/Gefühl und Dissziplin fehlt meist. Es gibt z.B. nur wenige Schlagzeuger die ohne PA langsam und leise Stücke (generell leises spielen) exakt und trotzdem ausdrucksvoll rüber bringen. Je leiser desto schwieriger und bei Schnelligkeit fallen die "kleinen Patzer" nicht so auf.

So viele gute Musiker (von denen es zumindest oft behauptet wird) gibt`s  glaube ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## BigJohn (11. August 2015)

Ein Solo weiter zu spielen während man Bier an die Fans verteilt, fällt für mich jedenfalls unter die Kategorie gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (11. August 2015)

.....


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. August 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (11. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


War in Kassel leider schon ausverkauft, sonst wäre ich hin.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (12. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Na den Henning May kenn ich doch


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2015)

Irgendwie gut mit Rod Stewart


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2015)

back to the (roots) Blues[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2015)

weil es einfach so (thoro)good ist [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2015)

für alle die diesen Text verstehen können [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. August 2015)

So a Somma


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. August 2015)

zum träumen


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. August 2015)

Neues vom Eimerkopf, wieder mal erste Sahne


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. August 2015)

für Muschi


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (16. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (16. August 2015)




----------



## chriiss (16. August 2015)

.


----------



## dorfmann (16. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (16. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. August 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (18. August 2015)

Live noch besser:


----------



## Bumble (19. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. August 2015)

Live auch hörbar


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2015)

Die schafft auch den BFL, locker


----------



## svennox (21. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Neue Platte out now, yeah...


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Rote Lippen soll man küssen


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Ein geiles Cover hab ich noch, haut doch auch mal einen in die Juke-Box, auf gehts.............


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Peter Gabriel, früheres eine Macht.


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Fahrt einfach ein. oder?


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

Das ABBA-Shirt ist geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. August 2015)




----------



## svennox (22. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Bei Gary und Ozzy kamen die Jungs allerdings nicht gut an 





Eigentlich aber völliger Quatsch dieses Gedisse, Led Zeppelin haben auch überall geklaut und das Rad nicht neu erfunden...


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. August 2015)

Neues Album am 2.10.


----------



## Holland (23. August 2015)

Neues Album am 25.09.!





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. August 2015)




----------



## Aardvark (25. August 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. August 2015)

Coverversion





Mobbes
#


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Coverversion


Cash Cover neigen sehr oft dazu in die Hose zu gehen 

Das hier find ich ganz gut weil die Jungs nicht krampfhaft nach Cash klingen wollen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. August 2015)

Ja manchmal


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2015)

cooler scheis


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. August 2015)

coole Woodstock-Scheisse


----------



## Fabeymer (27. August 2015)

Sexy as fuck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. August 2015)

interessantes Stoner Festival


----------



## dorfmann (27. August 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> interessantes Stoner Festival


Da war ich  leider sieht man nicht, dass der Camping Platz ne halbe Stunde vom Festival Gelände weg ist. Und die haben da so eine nervige parallel Währung. Gibt bessere Stoner Festivals


----------



## Bumble (28. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da war ich  leider sieht man nicht, dass der Camping Platz ne halbe Stunde vom Festival Gelände weg ist. Und die haben da so eine nervige parallel Währung. Gibt bessere Stoner Festivals


Schau dir den bericht ganz an, das mit dem camper wird ausführlich erwähnt 

wirkt äußert sympathisch auf mich der bericht, weit und breit keine heavy-assis ;-)


----------



## kaftshaldendli (28. August 2015)

Ich sag nur "cookin with gas" - shitkicker











und denen "Dive" sollte man sich unbedingt mal reinziehen wenn Kalle ab 7:25 den Helm aufsetzt, hier im Video leider sehr schlechter Sound


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. August 2015)

Vollbart ist ja wieder gefragt


----------



## kaftshaldendli (29. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2015)

Hau ein rein, in die Jukebox...


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2015)

Baby Blue, wie mein geliebter Eiskrem-Bomber nicht Trekker

Leg noch einen nach.


----------



## Bumble (29. August 2015)

extra für dich weil du grad so fleissig bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2015)

Momentan steht ich auf die Oldies


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (29. August 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (29. August 2015)

.....hier noch ein bisser`l heisse schokolade


----------



## kaftshaldendli (29. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (29. August 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2015)

Vielleicht hatte ich die schon gepostet, aber weil es Sonntag ist nochmal[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kaftshaldendli (30. August 2015)

shake it all night


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2015)

Ist das schon Oldie genug? 





Scheiß auf jump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. August 2015)




----------



## Bumble (1. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. September 2015)

Zappa ist immer wieder gut zu hören.


----------



## chriiss (1. September 2015)

.


----------



## chriiss (1. September 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2015)

Bisserl zum Entspannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (2. September 2015)

Bisserl was zum wieder wach werden


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2015)

Da hauts mi aus de Bodschn


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2015)

The (Hi)Story of Michael Bolton






















Naja, Geschichten soll man zu Ende erzählen  Ich denke es muss jeder selbst entscheiden was davon jetzt am schlimmsten ist. Aber denkt immer daran: @dorfmann könnte jederzeit die nächste Psy-Trance- Attacke starten


----------



## chriiss (7. September 2015)

.


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht auf welches der drei Videos du dich beziehst, aber der Bolton hat über 50 Millionen Platten verkauft. Ich vermutlich wie bei Modern Talking.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2015)

@FlowinFlo


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2015)




----------



## chriiss (7. September 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (7. September 2015)

@Fabeymer


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. September 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. September 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (11. September 2015)

Alles Gute zum 80.


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. September 2015)

Guter alter Heavy Metal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Guter alter Heavy Metal


Der Sänger hätte stimmlich auch nen guten Bon Scott Nachfolger abgegeben.


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. September 2015)

neues von W.A.S.P, old Style


----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2015)

Ob ich den @Fabeymer damit hinterm Ofen hervorlocken kann?


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. September 2015)

Glaub ich kaum, mit was denn
da brauchts Techno-Beats


----------



## Fabeymer (11. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Glaub ich kaum, mit was denn
> da brauchts Techno-Beats



Da verschätzt du dich aber...ich habe bei Musik ein sehr breites Geschmacksportfolio am Start und lege Wert auf Abwechslung. Aber ich weiß schon, wo ich herkomme...und das sind keine Techno-Beats.  

Das



BigJohn schrieb:


> Ob ich den @Fabeymer damit hinterm Ofen hervorlocken kann?



lockt mich ziemlich rasch hinter dem Ofen hervor, #2 finde ich u.a. ab etwa 5:28 sogar richtig derbe geil.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (11. September 2015)

....und zur Abwechslung Techno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (13. September 2015)

Seit Freitag gibt es endlich mal wieder richtig was auf die Ohren... 






Und kommenden Freitag folgen dann die neuen Scheiben von Annihilator und David Gilmour!


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2015)




----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

smart-IN schrieb:


> Seit Freitag gibt es endlich mal wieder richtig was auf die Ohren...


Was auf die Ohren geht aber auch ohne Splattereinlagen.
Slayer wollen mit Hilfe des Videos klar machen, dass sie auch ohne Hanneman und Lombardo noch die Härtesten sind ? Schade, hab gehofft sie beerdigen Slayer würdig und gründen ne neue Band, hätte für mein Empfinden mehr Niveau gehabt.....


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was auf die Ohren geht aber auch ohne Splattereinlagen.
> Slayer wollen mit Hilfe des Videos klar machen, dass sie auch ohne Hanneman und Lombardo noch die Härtesten sind ? Schade, hab gehofft sie beerdigen Slayer würdig und gründen ne neue Band, hätte für mein Empfinden mehr Niveau gehabt.....



Slayer: Show No Mercy finde ich klasse, aber sonst kann ich mit denen wenig bis gar nix anfangen. Gilt übrigens auch für Metallica, da kommt für von Kill 'em All abgesehen auch kaum mehr was. 

Das Video zu Repentless erinnert mich verdammt an St. Anger von Metallica...nur gibt's da halt keinen Prison Riot. Von daher, alles schon mal da gewesen und alles nicht so geil...irgendwie. 


Apropos Riot:


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gilt übrigens auch für Metallica, da kommt für von Kill 'em All abgesehen auch kaum mehr was.



Ride the Lightning fand ich klasse und auch Master of Puppets hat extrem starke Momente


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ride the Lightning fand ich klasse und auch Master of Puppets hat extrem starke Momente



Ups, ich habe da ein "mich" hinter dem "für" vergessen, hoffentlich hast du das im Kopf ergänzt. 
Ist 'ne völlig subjektive Sache und ich finde alles danach auch nicht prinzipiell schlecht, aber deine Worte (extrem starke _Momente_) beschreiben mein Verhältnis zur Band Metallica sehr treffend.
Kill 'em All allerdings kann ich komplett durch- und zeitweise auch richtig hoch und runter hören.

Hab eben auch mal geschaut, was ich so alles von Metallica als MP3 auf dem Rechner habe...ganz schlimm: Ein Cover von "Last Caress".

=> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber Metal-mäßig mag ich die Anfangszeiten der späten 60er bzw. der 70er auch einfach lieber. 
Mehr Psychodelisches mit am Start.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2015)

Mit Jason Newsted wars noch richtig gut.


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mit Jason Newsted wars noch richtig gut.


Der kam damals für Cliff Burton, ab da hat die Mucke sich immer mehr verändert und die breite Masse hat angefangen Metallica zu hören 

Kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass wir in der Schule im Englischunterrricht zu ner Projektarbeit Musik/Übersetzung/Besprechung, Master of Puppets von Metallica angeschleppt haben, während die Anderen sowas wie Band Aid for Africa (nix gegen das Projekt an sich) übersetzt und vorgestellt haben 
Was denkste was da los war als wir unsre Mucke angemacht haben 

Im Nachhinein würd mich mal interessieren wer sich von den Band Aid Leuten paar Jahre später das Schwarze Album von Metallica gekauft hat weil ja so tolle Songs wie The Unforgiven und Nothing Else Matters drauf sind


----------



## smart-IN (13. September 2015)

Naja - Metal können zum Glück viele Bands - sogar fiktive...


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist 'ne völlig subjektive Sache und ich finde alles danach auch nicht prinzipiell schlecht, aber deine Worte (extrem starke _Momente_) beschreiben mein Verhältnis zur Band Metallica sehr treffend.



Meins auch, hör immer nur einzelne Songs, auch auf den alten Alben.

Die ...And Justice For All enthält z.b. den Kracher hier, das komplette Album hab ich damals wohl nur einmal gehört 






Später ham die Jungs dann mit Load (nachdem genug Kohle verdient war) einfach mal gemacht auf was sie Bock haben, fand ich dann zum Teil auch wieder extrem gut  während die Oldschool Fans rebelliert haben (genau wie ich einige Jahre vorher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

smart-IN schrieb:


> Naja - Metal können zum Glück viele Bands - sogar fiktive...


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Meins auch, hör immer nur einzelne Songs, auch auf den alten Alben.
> 
> Die ...And Justice For All enthält z.b. den Kracher hier, das komplette Album hab ich damals wohl nur einmal gehört
> 
> ...


Hab von Justice immer nur eine Nummer gehört


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hab von Justice immer nur eine Nummer gehört


Wie fast jeder   Ich fand den nie besonders gut, mein "One" war immer das oben verlinkte Dyers Eve


----------



## smart-IN (13. September 2015)

One war halt genau wie die langsamen Songs vom Black die "Mainstreammucke"... 
Wobei Fade to Black trotz Ballade zum besten gehört, was die Jungs je gemacht haben. Mama Said war für mich auch einer der Höhepunkte von Load.
Von Justice hat Dyers Eve zusammen mit Damage, Inc. genau die richtige Portion "Härte". 

Für mich kommt einer der Songs die gut zum Thema "Fat" passen eh aus Deutschland. Der Grundton (und Felix) grummelt halt so schön.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2015)

Auch Mainstreammucke, aber Wurscht


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Auch Mainstreammucke, aber Wurscht


aber coole Mainstreammucke  und Ginger Lynn war schon in den 80ern eine meiner Lieblingsschauspielerinnen


----------



## chriiss (13. September 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2015)

smart-IN schrieb:


> Wobei Fade to Black trotz Ballade zum besten gehört, was die Jungs je gemacht haben.



Absolut




Hard-Part ab 4.50


----------



## smart-IN (13. September 2015)

Jepp - ich mag zwar Metallica, aber von den "Big Four" gefällt mir Megadeth besser.  Ich persönlich würde Anthrax da rauswerfen und dafür Jeff Waters' Annihilator dazu nehmen. Auf die berühmte einsame Insel würde ich (wenn ich nur eine Metalband mitnehmen dürfte) sofort die Kanadier wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2015)

Gitarre sehr fein.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. September 2015)

Gscheite Blues aus München [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

smart-IN schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Anthrax da rauswerfen und dafür Jeff Waters' Annihilator dazu nehmen.


Von Annihilator hatte ich damals das erste Album, is mir aber gesanglich ziemlich aufn Sack gegangen 

Kaum zu glauben dass er sich gehalten hat, es wurden aber auch so einige  Bandkollegen verschlissen in der Zeit  Hab grad mal gegoogelt 

Wann hat er denn den Kreischgesang aufgegeben ?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2015)




----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

keine Ahnung wer da singt, der erste Kommentar bringts aber exakt auf den punkt


----------



## smart-IN (14. September 2015)

Die einzige Konstante war immer Jeff.  Ein mal hat er sogar ein komplettes Album alleine aufgenommen.
Auf der neuesten Scheibe die am Freitag erscheint, singt er nun wieder selbst.






Er hat schon bei Facebook beschwichtigt, dass dies nur der nötige "Mainstream" Track sei. 
Hab sie 2013 das erste mal Live gesehen und hab selten eine Band erlebt, welche so viel Spielfreude an den Tag gelegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (14. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wer da singt, der erste Kommentar bringts aber exakt auf den punkt


*Stacy Ann "Fergie" Ferguson*
[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## dorfmann (16. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. September 2015)

Stimme


----------



## chriiss (18. September 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. September 2015)

vs.


----------



## micha.mue (18. September 2015)

Hör ich rauf ... und runter ... und rauf .. und runter ... wie aufm Stahlesel ... ;o)


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. September 2015)

nächste Hammerstimme und Frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. September 2015)

Da muss ich gleich wieder meinen Klassiker einwerfen :







Edit :
Man verzeihe ihr die Frisur ...


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Edit :
> Man verzeihe ihr die Frisur ...


So besser?


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. September 2015)

Morgn is wieda so weid, na dann an gsundn Durscht


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. September 2015)

Wünsch Euch was, bis bald.


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

beides zwar schonmal gepostet, muss aber einfach nochmal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (20. September 2015)

@BigJohn:

@Fabeymer-Lockmittel
=> http://de.musicplayon.com/play?v=996981


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Weil es heut Sonntag ist


weil heute Montag ist und ichs damals nicht öffnen konnte


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2015)

Grossartig !

Aber in Paris Fahrrad nicht abschliessen - unglaubwürdig 

Ich glaub auch nicht dass der Sattel wirklich gesungen hat,
eher so Milli Vanilli mässig.


----------



## cluso (21. September 2015)

Geiles Video über Paris...habe aufmerksam zugeschaut. 

Ansonsten sehr guter Geschmack hier im Forum.

Bei mir:


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2015)

wie gewissenhaft ihr Videos schaut, is mir nicht aufgefallen in welcher Stadt die Dame unterwegs ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (21. September 2015)




----------



## chriiss (21. September 2015)

.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> wie gewissenhaft ihr Videos schaut, is mir nicht aufgefallen in welcher Stadt die Dame unterwegs ist


Tssss...... [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Fabeymer (21. September 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. September 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. September 2015)

Ist zwar kein Fettes Bike vorhanden aber ´n Fette Karre
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=43&v=_P8yy4F4CcE


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2015)

Und noch ein Nachschlag für den Club der francophilen Fatbiker. @Fabeymer? Gefällt mir, obwohl da klar ein DJ die Finger im Spiel hat


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und noch ein Nachschlag für den Club der francophilen Fatbiker. @Fabeymer? Gefällt mir, obwohl da klar ein DJ die Finger im Spiel hat



 
Auf so was stehe ich auch! 

Geht in eine ähnliche Richtung:


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2015)

Ah, kenn ich ....







Schmiss mir YouTube zwischen die Füsse :


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2015)

Ach so,
pour les Français :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ah, kenn ich ....


Bekannt aus Kill Bill, im Original aber von Cher


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2015)

Ich hatte die Nancy nur genommen weil sie sich am Ende so schön räkelt ... 


Aber gab es das nicht mal einen viel eindrucksvolleren Remix ?
(Der mal ne Zeit lang auf FM4 lief)

((Zwischen dem ganzen Krampf von Girl/Boy Groups der den selben Titel trägt))


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2015)

Ich hatte zwar was ganz anderes gemeint aber das war das beste was ich gefunden habe :







Und bitte nicht mitsuchen, da trifft man auf so viel Schmerz ....



Oder vielleicht so was :


----------



## dorfmann (24. September 2015)




----------



## Bumble (26. September 2015)

Wer den Zusammenhang kapiert bekommt nen Keks


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2015)




----------



## zoomer (26. September 2015)

Beide covern.
Beim Herrn Lewis weiss ich es nicht,
aber der Elvis hat es von den Fine Young Cannibals ...


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Beide covern.
> Beim Herrn Lewis weiss ich es nicht,
> aber der Elvis hat es von den Fine Young Cannibals ...




Ja klar  Denk die haben damals noch in die windeln geschissen 

Ich meinte aber nen anderen Zusammenhang


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2015)

Apropos komisch Tanzen :

Moloko - Familiar Feeling - YouTube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Apropos komisch Tanzen :
> 
> Moloko - Familiar Feeling - YouTube


komisch tanzen und dabei Musikgeschichte schreiben ?


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2015)




----------



## Bumble (26. September 2015)




----------



## Holland (26. September 2015)

Verdammt, noch bis zum 18. Dezember warten ...


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Verdammt, noch bis zum 18. Dezember warten ...



spielen ja direkt um die Ecke


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. September 2015)

Oder aus aktuellem Anlass :


----------



## Skydiver81 (27. September 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (27. September 2015)

^ Steilvorlage


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


>


ganz schön was los da 
aber das mit der Mucke werd ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr verstehn, vielleicht werd ich ja als Staubsauger wiedergeboren, mal schaun


----------



## dorfmann (28. September 2015)

Ich glaub verstehen kann man das nur, wenn man die Anfänge miterlebt hat 
Wenns Mainstream wird, geht alles meist nur noch bergab...


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ich glaub verstehen kann man das nur, wenn man die Anfänge miterlebt hat
> Wenns Mainstream wird, geht alles meist nur noch bergab...


Habs auch damals nicht verstanden


----------



## dorfmann (28. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Habs auch damals nicht verstanden



mein Beileid 

Aber heute bin ich da auch wesentlich ruhiger geworden


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2015)

Didgeridoos funktionieren sehr gut mit Hang und Co


----------



## dorfmann (28. September 2015)

Das Hang wollte ich mir auch mal zulegen, Beschaffung und Anschaffungspreis war mir dann aber doch too much 
Auf jeden Fall sehr geiles Instrument


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Das Hang wollte ich mir auch mal zulegen, Beschaffung und Anschaffungspreis war mir dann aber doch too much
> Auf jeden Fall sehr geiles Instrument


Einfacher ist es mit einer Spacedrum. Meiner Meinung nach auch der einzige gut klingende Klon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. September 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (28. September 2015)

Einen muß ich noch


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2015)

Heute mal wieder was für den @Fatbikebiker


----------



## kaftshaldendli (28. September 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. September 2015)

Nächste Woche gibt's wieder was auf die Ohren


----------



## Skydiver81 (30. September 2015)




----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (3. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## denkbrett (5. Oktober 2015)

Da ich immer nur Dunderbeist lese hier die passende mukke


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## chriiss (5. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## chriiss (5. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (8. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (8. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (8. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Oktober 2015)

Am den Drums Nico Mc Brain das Beast von Iron Maiden. Goil


----------



## Frightliner (8. Oktober 2015)

Ist schon etwas speziell, aber die Stimme ist klasse.


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Oktober 2015)

Watzmann-Singspiel war eine großartige Sache


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (9. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Oktober 2015)

Das Album wieder TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Oktober 2015)

Mal was seichtes


----------



## chriiss (10. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## chriiss (10. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2015)

saucooler Oi-Punk-Metal-wasauchimmer ausm Saarland


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Oktober 2015)

die Saarländer kennen ja a Maß, sauber.


----------



## chriiss (11. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## skaster (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## skaster (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


 Klasse Tipp


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2015)

Den Ben habe ich vor Ewigkeiten mal gepostet


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Den Ben habe ich vor Ewigkeiten mal gepostet


Beweise bitte


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2015)

Genau, raus mit den Videos
bis dahin was vom Butler Trio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Beweise bitte


allein für diese dreiste Aufforderung, mache ich mir jetzt die Mühe es rauszusuchen 

@Fatbikebiker Am Wochenende ist Keep it low


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2015)

Kommst Du runter? Dann geh ich mit.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kommst Du runter? Dann geh ich mit.


WIr sind gerade etwas am hadern. Freitag ist ausverkauft und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich ein ganzes Wochenende München ertrage.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2015)

OK, Colour Haze spielt am Freitag. Es gäbe noch die Samstags-Karte extra als Alternative. Gib einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kommst Du runter? Dann geh ich mit.


klingt geil


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> WIr sind gerade etwas am hadern. Freitag ist ausverkauft und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich ein ganzes Wochenende München ertrage.


Ausverkauft is ja doof, war grad am überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ausverkauft is ja doof, war grad am überlegen


Es gibt noch den Festival-Pass, also keine Ausreden die Herren!


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ihr beide kommt, dann treib ich mir auch eins auf.
Bzw. zwei, meine Fahrerin bekommt auch eins


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2015)

Also ich bin dabei.


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Es gibt noch den Festival-Pass, also keine Ausreden die Herren!


Können ja dann in deinem Wohnmobil pennen und das Wochenende durchgammeln 

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht, kotzt mir nicht auf die Matratze , nein das Mobil ist wahrscheinlich dieses WE nicht da. (Frauen-Ausflug)
Also entweder bei mir oder im Kombi


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht, kotzt mir nicht auf die Matratze , nein das Mobil ist wahrscheinlich dieses WE nicht da. (Frauen-Ausflug)
> Also entweder bei mir oder im Kombi



Ne Bahn bekommen wir ja sicher nicht mehr nach dem Festival und laufen is bestimmt zu weit. 

Ich pack mal die Pennmatte in den Touring, kann net schaden 

Außerdem geht's ja morgens direkt weiter, oder ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2015)

Pass ist im Sack, freu mich auf ein geiles WE mit Euch!


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2015)

Colour Haze


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2015)

Fever Dog muss ich sehen


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2015)

das neue zeug find ich zwar scheisse, die Shows sind aber nach wie vor geil 

unbedingt den schluss anschaun, völlig geschmacklos aber trotzdem Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2015)

unbedingt das Kommentar von Sortafly lesen


----------



## dorfmann (13. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> unbedingt das Kommentar von Sortafly lesen


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ronald einmal in Echt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


hab das Album gesucht und bin jetzt hier hängengeblieben...
http://www.amazon.de/Kurstadtmetzge...?ie=UTF8&qid=1444770415&sr=8-1&keywords=steak


----------



## chriiss (14. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. Oktober 2015)

schwer zu sagen was da besser ist 
ich würd sagen, beide Versionen sind geil  Original is Original, aber was Mr.Cash draus macht verdient den allerhöchsten Respekt 








der Boss kanns aber auch noch


----------



## Bumble (14. Oktober 2015)

apropos BOSS, einer meiner All-Time-Favorites für die einsame Insel


----------



## Bumble (14. Oktober 2015)

scheisse, jetzt muss ich aufpassen dass ich nicht wieder wochenlang nur Springsteen höre


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2015)

Wir warten noch auf Beweise.............wart........


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (14. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


müssen wir uns auch anschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2015)

unbedingt, die Griechen hauen mächtig rein


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)

Drummer Madness


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2015)

Hat mir 10 Jahre voraus


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)

Funky


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (15. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>



Kann ich mir nicht anschaun das Video


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wegen den Boots, oder?


----------



## Bumble (15. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wegen den Boots, oder?


Die Boots sind mir noch garnet aufgefallen


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (16. Oktober 2015)




----------



## cluso (16. Oktober 2015)

Ideal bei dem trüben Wetter


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Oktober 2015)

Genau


----------



## zoomer (20. Oktober 2015)

Oder dem Forum entsprechend :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2015)

Momentan ganz klar einer meiner (oder meine?) Lieblingsband(s)


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Oktober 2015)




----------



## absvrd (21. Oktober 2015)

Läuft bei mir gerade auf und ab

Deafheaven haben eine neue Scheibe draußen, die älteren Sachen finde ich aber deutlich besser.


----------



## dorfmann (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. Oktober 2015)

ein echtes Urgestein der Onkel Billy, hier war er auch mal kurz dabei:


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Oktober 2015)

BTO


----------



## dorfmann (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2015)

Oder mal was Spanisches ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (23. Oktober 2015)

WOCHENENDE


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2015)

Is heut mal Krachtag oder wie ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Oktober 2015)

Friday is the new Wednesday


----------



## dorfmann (23. Oktober 2015)

ich vergreif mich jetzt am 10jährigen Ardbeg ...


----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ich vergreif mich jetzt am 10jährigen Ardbeg ...



Ardbeg 10 ist ja wohl auch mit Abstand das Beste was das Inselvolk da oben jemals hervorgebracht hat .... 












Eleven !
Freedom !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (24. Oktober 2015)

kommt da ne neue Crossover-Welle ? saugeiles Ding


----------



## Bumble (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (24. Oktober 2015)

Dünnschiss bleibt Dünnschiss, ob vor 40 Jahren oder heute... geile Mucke allemal


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Oktober 2015)

Österreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)

Griechisch


----------



## dorfmann (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)

Australien


----------



## dorfmann (25. Oktober 2015)

Japan


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)

Deutschland?									  Ja, Berlin (Preußen)


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ukraine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (25. Oktober 2015)

Kanada






um die Welt komm ich nicht mehr , bin raus für heute  gn8


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)

Wir hören morgen wieder voneinander


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ungarn


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Oktober 2015)

Deutschland


----------



## dorfmann (26. Oktober 2015)

Deutschland


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Oktober 2015)

USA, California


----------



## dorfmann (26. Oktober 2015)

ich bleib in Kalifornien  :


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Oktober 2015)

Bleib in den Staaten und gehe nach Memphis


----------



## dorfmann (26. Oktober 2015)

USA, Baltimore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Oktober 2015)

Österreich, Linz


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> USA, Baltimore



Frechster Türendiebstahl den ich jemals gehört habe.
Trotzdem gut


----------



## dorfmann (26. Oktober 2015)

die sind echt der Hammer, mußt dich mal durchhören


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> die sind echt der Hammer, mußt dich mal durchhören


Hab mir grad schon paar Scheiben runtergezogen. Goil


----------



## dorfmann (26. Oktober 2015)

so, ab ins Bettchen und von nahendem Fatbikewetter träumen 






Sweden


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Oktober 2015)

USA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2015)

Mann seid ihr wieder doomig unterwegs. Auch mal durchatmen


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2015)

Steiermark


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2015)

Pfalz


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich das hier schonmal gepostet ?


----------



## zoomer (28. Oktober 2015)

Viel besser


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Pfalz


Ist von denen nicht auch der Lewwerworscht Song?



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Hat wieder einer aus Versehen das Mausoleum offen gelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2015)

Auch Satan wird alt


----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2015)

lol Video


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2015)

endgeil:


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist von denen nicht auch der Lewwerworscht Song?



Yup


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> endgeil:


War Endgeil am Keep it low


----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> War Endgeil am Keep it low



Neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Oktober 2015)

Nächstes Jahr gehst mit auf ein Festival




MÜnchen


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2015)

Gefühlt die Hälfte der Bands, die hier zuletzt gezeigt wurden, durfte ich schon live erleben. Ich glaube ich habe eine glückliche Kindheit.

Die zB auch schon:


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Oktober 2015)

Turin


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Oktober 2015)

Paris


----------



## dorfmann (29. Oktober 2015)

mal was für den @Bumble ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (29. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> mal was für den @Bumble ?


cool dass die immer noch geile mucke machen


----------



## dorfmann (29. Oktober 2015)

jo wußte bis eben auch gar nicht, daß die ein neues Album gemacht haben


----------



## dorfmann (29. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (30. Oktober 2015)

hier werden ja wieder Teile rausgehauen heute...
mir läuft gerade Sperma aus den Ohren


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (30. Oktober 2015)

mal locker durchatmen


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2015)

Gun neu laden


----------



## dorfmann (30. Oktober 2015)

Mein Weiblein is back in da house, werd mal was chillen gehen


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2015)

Frauen soll man nicht warten lassen. Schönes Wochenende und geile Touren.


----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2015)

Und ich dachte schon der Krach wäre schon wieder vorbei ....


----------



## dorfmann (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2015)

Viel zu kurz :


----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2015)




----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2015)

Der Bob Ross der Musik ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Für alle, Fatbiker die keine sind.


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)

meine Jugend war auch OK, Big John


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)

Für'n Surfer


----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)

Leider konnte ich nie auf ein Konzert von ihm gehen


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


dann muss der jetzt auch noch sein


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)

Saturday nightfever


----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2015)

einer geht noch


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> einer geht noch


klar geht da noch was


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)

jetzt häng ich bei Rancid fest


----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2015)

hänge gerade bei den alten Herren hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


Pommes-Punks 

geiler song


----------



## Bumble (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bumble (1. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (1. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. November 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (2. November 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


Klassiker


----------



## dorfmann (2. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (2. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (3. November 2015)

alt isser geworden und moppelig der Robert, aber immer noch genial:


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)

Wünsche einen schönen Tag, da draußen


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)

Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)

Purple Cover aber fährt ein


----------



## Bumble (4. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Purple Cover aber fährt ein


Richtig gut  Hab bis zum Schluss gerätselt ob das wirklich Hetfield ist, der da singt


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)

der is schon gut.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2015)

Find die Band so gut


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> der is schon gut.


Black Sabbath mit Glenn Hughes war richtig scheiße. Könnte aber auch am Jahrzehnt liegen (wobei DIo das Jahrzehnt dort ja selbst eingeläutet hat ). Aber zur Schnulze aus Dios Rainbow-Zeiten passt er wiederum gut.

Hier mal mein heutiger Musikbeitrag (gibt ja auch ohne mein Zutun schon einiges auf die Ohren):


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (6. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. November 2015)

for Judas Priest


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (7. November 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (10. November 2015)

Hab mir jetzt endlich mal ne Karte besorgt, muss mir die unbedingt mal Live anschaun.

28.4. in FFM, kommt ihr mit @Fatbikebiker und @BigJohn 

edit: mist, schon ausverkauft

6.5. gibt's aber ein Zusatzkonzert, da gibt's noch Karten
Hat jemand Bock ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (10. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt endlich mal ne Karte besorgt, muss mir die unbedingt mal Live anschaun.
> 
> 28.4. in FFM, kommt ihr mit @Fatbikebiker und @BigJohn
> 
> ...


Ja bin freilich dabei, hast Du schon eine Karte? Den Henning möchte ich schon gern mal sehen


----------



## Bumble (10. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ja bin freilich dabei, hast Du schon eine Karte? Den Henning möchte ich schon gern mal sehen


Ich hab eine Karte fürs ausverkaufte Konzert am 28.4.

Werd uns gleich mal 2 Karten für den 6.5. odern, okay ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2015)

Gerne, danke Dir!


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt endlich mal ne Karte besorgt, muss mir die unbedingt mal Live anschaun.
> 
> 28.4. in FFM, kommt ihr mit @Fatbikebiker und @BigJohn
> 
> ...


Finde deren Musik leider nicht so prall. Außerdem ist jetzt erst mal Weihnachten angesagt:


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2015)

Jetzt ist erst mal Karneval bzw. Fasching angesagt, ab morgen natürlich erst.


----------



## dorfmann (10. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jetzt ist erst mal Karneval bzw. Fasching angesagt, ab morgen natürlich erst.



Starke Band


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2015)

Wie so oft auch live echt empfehlenswert


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2015)

Hast auch an Platten ghabt?


----------



## dorfmann (10. November 2015)

ja vorne im Bud


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2015)

Echt Scheisse, aber geteiltes Leid....


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. November 2015)




----------



## wj500 (11. November 2015)

Ich zieh mir grad Siegfried rein.
Die Box hat nur 14CDs.
Von der Einspielung gibts aber kein Youtube.
Denke das stoert Euch auch nicht... 

http://www.amazon.de/Wagner-Ring-Ni...&qid=1447267678&sr=8-2&keywords=wagner+levine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (11. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (12. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir grad Siegfried rein.
> Die Box hat nur 14CDs.
> Von der Einspielung gibts aber kein Youtube.
> Denke das stoert Euch auch nicht...
> ...



Deutsche Grammophon is bekannt für hervorragende Klangqualität, reinhören würd ich da schon gern mal


----------



## wj500 (12. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Deutsche Grammophon is bekannt für hervorragende Klangqualität, reinhören würd ich da schon gern mal



Komm vorbei. 
Dann lass ich die Bezzera und die Burmester vorher warmlaufen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (13. November 2015)

Die Jungs begleiten mich jetzt schon seit ca. 2/3 meines Lebens ohne mich wirklich zu erreichen, völlig widerstehen kann ich der Band aber auch nicht.
Das Teil hier z.b. liebe ich abgöttisch, funzt aber erst wenn der erste Sixer leer ist so richtig gut.


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2015)

Und das krasse Stück hier muss man als Atheist auch irgendwie abfeiern finde ich


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2015)

Näää, nicht diese Gurkentruppe...


----------



## dorfmann (13. November 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2015)

Am besten ist das Bartiton Saxophin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (13. November 2015)

finde die ziemlich amazing


----------



## Dutshlander (13. November 2015)

Sodele Häusle, Umbau und Umzug gemeistert.
Nun wieder mal ein wenig Blues vom Walter, Totgesagte leben länger (weiter so Mr. Trout)


----------



## Dutshlander (13. November 2015)

sogar selbst Ironie


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. November 2015)

Cheers, schöne Touren fürs Wochenende.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. November 2015)

auffi


----------



## Dutshlander (13. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Näää, nicht diese Gurkentruppe...



Dass die Truppe polarisiert is klar, hab ja auch klar Stellung bezogen.

Ich mags aber z.b. den Text von Kirche, weil sich sowas heutzutage leider niemand mehr traut und lieber brav die Fresse hält um nicht anzuecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. November 2015)

ohne Kommentar

*Paris: Mindestens 140 Tote – Geiselnahme bei Konzert von Eagles Of Death Metal*

Kommentieren
0
Email




Jesse Hughes - Sänger der Eagles of Death Metal.
 14. November 2015 von Sassan Niasseri 
Bei den Terroranschlägen in Paris, denen bislang mindestens 140 Menschen zu Opfer gefallen sind, ist es auch zu einer Geiselnahme in einem Konzertsaal gekommen, in dem die Eagles Of Death Metal aufgetreten sind.

Quelle: RollingStones Magazin


----------



## wj500 (14. November 2015)

Man steht auf und es gruselt einem!


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Man steht auf und es gruselt einem!


Bin schon mit Grusel ins Bett gegangen 

Hebt sich Terror und Terror gegenseitig auf ? Ich versuchs mal


----------



## wj500 (14. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bin schon mit Grusel ins Bett gegangen


Wir waren auf einer Feier.
Fast immer hab ich im Auto, Radio an und will auch Nachrichten hoeren
oder gucke mal noch auf ein Nachrichtenportal.
Gestern nicht.
Heute Morgen dann...
Kann man unsere Doofnazis und anderen Hassprediger nicht zusammen mit den IS und anderen Deppen zusammen in ein Land mit verbrannter Erde schicken.
Sollen die sich gegenseitig, was weiss ich.
Aber den Rest der Welt in Frieden lassen?


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2015)

Unabhängig von den aktuellen Ereignissen eine Band, die ich mir immer wieder gerne anhöre.


----------



## dorfmann (16. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Unabhängig von den aktuellen Ereignissen eine Band, die ich mir immer wieder gerne anhöre.



Kannte die nicht, sind aber jetzt über Nacht unglücklicherweise ziemlich berühmt geworden


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2015)

was aus Berlin[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. November 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> was aus Berlin


Als mir das Video noch nicht angezeigt wurde, habe ich ehrlich an ne andere Band gedacht (gerade in diesem Thread). Ich führe dann mal den Gedanken zu Ende, den du eigentlich nie begonnen hast


----------



## Dutshlander (17. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (17. November 2015)

passend zur aktuellen Wetterlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. November 2015)

Für die Alten unter den Fatbikern, nochmal das Original zum nachhören :






Weiss gar nicht was ich besser finden soll.
Man kann's aber auch verhuntzen.
Ohne Worte.


Die sind ja gar nicht schlecht.
Das heisst man Brit Pop oder ?


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2015)




----------



## zoomer (17. November 2015)

Oder in elektrisch


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2015)

Aber mal im Ernst :


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2015)

z.Zt. mein Favoriten Band


----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (20. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. November 2015)

^ Mir nur ein bissl zu aggressiv, schlecht isses aber nicht ...


Von Surly empfohlen :


----------



## Bumble (20. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. November 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2015)

Neues von Gestern


----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

ich hab gerade ne übelste Sinnkrise, von daher gibts auf die Ohren


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. November 2015)

Bestes Wetter schon im Bayer Wald


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

einer der ganz Großen... und FAT isser auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. November 2015)

Und Der Alt und Väth


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

lol mir ist gerade ein Glas ausm Regal gewandert...


----------



## Bumble (21. November 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> lol mir ist gerade ein Glas ausm Regal gewandert...


dann sieh es als Zeichen Gottes und füll es mit was Leckrem


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

zwar nicht wirklich live, was die Dame da abliefert, trotzdem starkes Set und die Lady ist ja auch ganz hübsch anzuschaun


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> dann sieh es als Zeichen Gottes und füll es mit was Leckrem



is kaputt, trink eh grad aus der Flasche


----------



## Bumble (21. November 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> zwar nicht wirklich live, was die Dame da abliefert, trotzdem starkes Set und die Lady ist ja auch ganz hübsch anzuschaun


Die hat eindeutig zu viel an, als dass ich mir das 90min. lang anschaun könnte


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die hat eindeutig zu viel an, als dass ich mir das 90min. lang anschaun könnte



mhhh...


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

noch einen für den @skaster ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2015)

sorry für eventuelle musikalische Ausschweifungen 
meine Holde hat mir gestern nach 12 Jahren Beziehung den Laufpass gegeben, muss grad sein


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2015)

jetzt ist der gute Ardbeg auch schon leer .... verdammt


----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2015)

ach mensch, pennt ihr schon alle ? Flasche Wein hab ich noch...


----------



## skaster (22. November 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ach mensch, pennt ihr schon alle ? Flasche Wein hab ich noch...


Nö, komm gerade erst wieder rein. 


Man weiß ja nie, ob man die nochmal live sieht.






Bleibt nur zu sagen:
1. noisuf-x geht immer und 
2. hoffe die Trennung kam nicht zu plötzlich, lass den guten Whisky für schöne Augenblicke. 
Fällt mir immer schwer die richtigen Worte zu finden, von daher lass ich es besser irgendwelche Phrasen zu schreiben.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. November 2015)

Kopf Hoch, Marco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2015)

kam absolut unerwartet und aus heiterem Himmel @skaster und der Whisky is leider leer 
boah is mir schlecht...


----------



## skaster (22. November 2015)

"Fuck it" würde titelmäßig sicher besser passen, das Video könnte aber evtl. zu sehr polarisieren.


----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2015)




----------



## skaster (22. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kopf Hoch, Marco!


Auch von mir ein Kopf-Hoch Beitrag


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. November 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (22. November 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (22. November 2015)

http://de.musicplayon.com/play?v=190970


----------



## kaftshaldendli (22. November 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (22. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (22. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2015)

*100 Seiten fetter Sound*, Danke Bumble


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2015)

inspiriert von Forenmitglied @Der Kokopelli


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2015)

Yes


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2015)

und nochmal Bapadubap


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2015)

*TOO DAMN LONG*


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2015)

Langsam wird's wieder Zeit für die Skigymnastik


----------



## zoomer (23. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. November 2015)




----------



## zoomer (23. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2015)

Zum Jubiläum dürfen die Kings nicht fehlen


----------



## zoomer (23. November 2015)

Dann die Kaisers aber auch nicht :


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2015)

Punk Queen Urgestein gibt sich auch die Ehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. November 2015)

Heute an Gedenken an den großartigen Freddy


----------



## zoomer (24. November 2015)

Wird nur dem Dorfmann und mir gefallen ... trotzdem :


----------



## BigJohn (25. November 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wird nur dem Dorfmann und mir gefallen ... trotzdem :


wohl war, schalplatte mit einige Kaugummis bekleben ist für mich nix zum anhören [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2015)

i found joy


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2015)

War eines der geilsten Gigs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2015)

was is geiler?


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. November 2015)




----------



## wj500 (27. November 2015)

Heute hab ich meinen Dual CS 621 wieder in Betrieb genommen.
Manmanman. Das Ding ist von 1979. Da war sogar ich noch jung.
Gleich mal ne Direktschnittplatte aufgelegt:


----------



## wj500 (27. November 2015)

Im Anschluß gabs dann zum Leidwesen meiner Frau und auch noch in würdiger Lautstärke:






Meine erste Kohle hab ich in eine recht fette Anlage investiert.
Als die geliefert wurde hab ich den Plattenspielger angeschlossen und genau diese LP aufgelegt.
Saulaut und saugut.
Meine Mutter kam unmittelbar darauf ins Zimmer und hat komplett entgeistert geguckt...


----------



## dorfmann (27. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Die Flasche Whisky steht offentlich noch im Regal

anderer Beat


----------



## dorfmann (27. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> anderer Beat


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Können diese "DJ" nur nachäffen. Übel.
Kenn mich bei dem Beat mal gar nicht aus. Da fällt mir nur der Scooter ein. Sorry.


----------



## dorfmann (27. November 2015)

Die Anfänge von Scooter rund um H.P.Paxter in der Partyszene waren gar nicht verkehrt, daß sie auf den Kommerzzug aufgesprungen sind, kann man ihnen verübeln oder auch nicht. Ihnen gings halt hauptsächlich um die Kohle 

Ein schönes Original was Scooter verkommerzialisert hat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (27. November 2015)

na ja, nicht euer Ding


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

doch, doch da kann ich noch was lernen,
das ist doch der Urvater vom Techno, ooooder


----------



## dorfmann (27. November 2015)

Ursprünge sollte man wohl eher bei denen suchen:


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


Nennt mich ruhig altmodisch, aber das is der peinlichste Scheiss den ich jemals gesehen habe


----------



## skaster (27. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Mach ma an Battle rock vs. techno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (27. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Ganz klar 1:0 für Rock,

wer die meisten likes hat kriegt ein FreiMonat im Kalender


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Ok, 3:0 für uns. Wollt hier noch weiter kämpfen?

Das Optimizer Bild ist gesetzt!


----------



## dorfmann (27. November 2015)

Bin hackedicht und raus für heute, hier noch 1,5 Std Mucke


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

4:0 Sauber 

Das OnOne von Bumble ist auch noch dabei.


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> 4:0 Sauber
> 
> Das OnOne von Bumble ist auch noch dabei.


in frühling warens halt wenig vorschläge  freut mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Wieviele von den handverlesenen Edelkalender willst Du den.
incl. Tegernseer-Spezial


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)

wenn du mich so fragst wäre der kalender ja durchaus auch ein schönes weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Eh klar unter Freunden


----------



## skaster (27. November 2015)

@dorfmann ich hab noch Verstärkung mitgebracht


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Eh klar unter Freunden


Nee, ich meinte jetzt dass ich den verschenken könnte


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2015)

Hab schon verstanden, Oida. Es kommt schon das "Richtige" mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Harter Tobak, aber geil


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>


Zuviel Tegernseer dawischt? Passt scho.
Daft Punk is goil


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

morgen nochmal schaun wie das nüchtern so kommt 
grade eben fand ichs mal sensationell


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>


okay Zoomer, habs mir jetzt mal angeschaut  kannte das Video echt noch nicht 

dachte schon, der Beitrag vom Dorfmann wäre auf Jahre hinweg nicht mehr zu toppen und du schaffst das innerhlab von ein paar Stunden


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

fürn Michi


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>


okay, nicht schlecht  noch so paar Knaller und die doofe Helene-Panne is vergessen


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

10 Jahre voraus, Hut ab.


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)




----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)

Jetzt war aber wirklich für jeden was dabei


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt war aber wirklich für jeden was dabei


Der Dorfi schläft schon.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt war aber wirklich für jeden was dabei


Du solltest Dich aber mal bekennen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

Da ich ja selbst a hoiba Ösi bin, steh i dazua


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)

Festlegen ? Ich ?


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

Da Woiferl, is schon guad.


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>


So geil, Kottan ermittelt, is Kult. Danke


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Geht no oina?
Sag nur 100 mm.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Geht no oina?
> Sag nur 100 mm.


das mit den 100mm hab ich immer noch net kapiert 

den hier hatte ich schon oft gebracht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

Sag nur cs, du wast wos i moan. Surly um genau zu werden, Spezi.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

Im Allgäu mach ma oan drauf.


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> morgen nochmal schaun wie das nüchtern so kommt
> grade eben fand ichs mal sensationell


Man kann (muss aber nicht) es auch nüchtern noch hören


----------



## Knusberflogge (28. November 2015)

Ich hab nun wirklich viel gesehen, aber nachfolgendes ist schon dolle-krass. Einigen Klötzchenliebhabern dürfte es nicht neu sein, dass mittlerweile auch fünfstellig gehandelt wird. Todessterne und Architektur sind neu zum Preis eines ICT zu bekommen.

Wie jedes Jahr packt mich auch wieder das LEGO Fieber und ich setze meine Wünsche durch Geschenke an den Sohnemann um  . Es ist schäbig, aber ich muss es machen  . Auf der Suche nach neuen Kästen bin ich zwischen LEGO-Wumme & LEGO -Kettensäge auf ein Video gestoßen, was jetzt nicht unbedingt meins ist - doch vom Aufbau her abartig:
Wahnsinn, was da für Arbeit drin steckt, auch wenn dann später die Innerein gezeigt werden ...

Und außerdem ist die Musik mal richtig kraftspendend. Geht langsam los aber nach 1:00min wird das dranbleiben belohnt, versprochen ( es soll ja auch Leute geben, die "28 Tage später" noch nicht gesehen haben  ) !


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Zuviel Tegernseer dawischt? Passt scho.





Bumble schrieb:


> okay Zoomer, habs mir jetzt mal angeschaut  kannte das Video echt noch nicht
> dachte schon, der Beitrag vom Dorfmann wäre auf Jahre hinweg nicht mehr zu toppen und du schaffst das innerhlab von ein paar Stunden





Bumble schrieb:


> okay, nicht schlecht  noch so paar Knaller und die doofe Helene-Panne is vergessen



Disclaimer :
Ich poste hier nicht unbedingt Musik die MIR gefällt.
Man muss die Videos auch nicht zwangsläufig angucken 

Das mit der Helene ist lustig, ich hab nämlich von der Frau noch kein einziges Lied oder Video
jemals ganz oder am Stück gesehen/gehört.
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde mal auf ARD ein ganzes Konzert von ihr zur Prime Time im Fernsehen
gestreamt. Da bin ich ein paar mal reingezappt. Dann hab ich mir gedacht, hey, überhaupt nicht
mein Ding - aber holla die Frau (und ihr Team) tut was für ihr Geld !


bei der weiss ich es nicht :


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das mit der Helene ist lustig, ich hab nämlich von der Frau noch kein einziges Lied oder Video
> jemals ganz oder am Stück gesehen/gehört.



Na super, du wolltest uns also einfach nur bissl quälen


----------



## kaftshaldendli (28. November 2015)

Ich wollt`s ja nur erwähnt haben, im Augenblick läuft auf ARD das Adventsfest der 1000 Lichter mit dem Silbereisen, nicht das hinterher die Beschwerden kommen, man(n) hätte was verpasst.


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> Ich wollt`s ja nur erwähnt haben, im Augenblick läuft auf ARD das Adventsfest der 1000 Lichter mit dem Silbereisen, nicht das hinterher die Beschwerden kommen, man(n) hätte was verpasst.


Das is doch der Alte von der Helene, oder ? Muss ich mir anschaun den geilen Scheiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (28. November 2015)

Apropo *"Fischer" - *ne gute Scheibe


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. November 2015)

Morrissey - You're the one for me, Fatty


----------



## Bumble (29. November 2015)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Morrissey - You're the one for me, Fatty


Sehr geil, das is doch mal ne echte Fatbike Hymne 

Und Morrissey passt auch irgendwie zum Thema Fatbike, der hat gemacht auf was er Bock hatte und sich nen Scheiss interessiert was so gelabert wird


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Fatbike Hymne


----------



## chriiss (29. November 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (30. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (30. November 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (30. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (30. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. November 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. November 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 441182


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (4. Dezember 2015)

die nicht unpluged Version möcht ich trotzdem nicht vorenthalten

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...&mid=510565E973F843FBFDB8510565E973F843FBFDB8


----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2015)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> die nicht unpluged Version möcht ich trotzdem nicht vorenthalten


auch sehr geil, leider ist der Anlass meines Posts alles andere als erfreulich


----------



## kaftshaldendli (4. Dezember 2015)

na dann viel Kraft und alles Gute!


----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2015)

Denkst das hilft ihm noch ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)

Tod im Tourbus


----------



## kaftshaldendli (4. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Denkst das hilft ihm noch ?



Na Dir soll`s helfen, Deine Mundwinkel zeigen doch nach unten. (War wohl ein Missverständniss),

 und habs mittlerweile auch im netz entdeckt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)

alle Konzerte ausverkauft. Unglaublich.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (4. Dezember 2015)

die sind echt gut und selten einen so guten Sound gehört, grosses Kompliment auch an den Mischer


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)

Find die Alte einfach.....




wurde ja schon öfters gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (4. Dezember 2015)

ich steh auf die Stimme von Eline

https://soundcloud.com/nonrecords/sets/non006-renkas-christabella


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)

Geile Version gefunden


----------



## zoomer (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie oft man doch auch immer wieder von früheren Bands positiv überrascht wird, abseits jetzt von den bekannten Klassikern, die man so im großen und ganzen kennt.
Da ist immer wieder mal was nicht gekanntes dabei.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> alle Konzerte ausverkauft. Unglaublich.


Hör dir seine Stimme mal hier an ? Unglaublich 

Die Rapper kann ich mir aber echt net anhörn, sooooooo schlecht


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

eine karte hab ich ja noch ergattern können für den 28.4.


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

aber leider nicht zwei, Du Assel


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

die Karte hatte ich doch schon bevor ich noch 2 für uns besorgen wollte...

28.4. is schon länger ausverkauft, ich hatte danach nochmal versucht karten für das zusatzkonzert zu bekommen, aber das haben ja dann die Deppen vom Ticketservice vermasselt


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

Kommt trotzdem, am Schwarzmarkt gibt es immer noch welche.


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kommt trotzdem, am Schwarzmarkt gibt es immer noch welche.


schau dir mal die Preise an, da wird dir schlecht 

unglaublich wie beliebt die jungs grade sind, gönne es denen aber auch


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

Wurscht, bin dabei. Die haben es sich verdient.


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wurscht, bin dabei. Die haben es sich verdient.


das heisst, dass du dir ne schwarzmarktkarte für Frankfurt am 28.4. organisierst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

Ja genau, vor Ort.


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ja genau, vor Ort.


ui, jetzt bin ich aber sprachlos 

darauf erstmal nen Cuba Libre


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

Hau mir noch ein WB rein. Das Tegernseer steht bereit.


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hau mir noch ein WB rein. Das Tegernseer steht bereit.


hab noch so eins hier stehen, ich glaub ich machs auf


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Marilyn Monroe Strip, ich bin dabei


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

Meine Stammkneipe, wartet auf Euch.


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

die kommen leider net oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

hatten wir den schon ?


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

fand ich damals saugut, is aber eigentlich immer noch cool


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

ebenso hier, immer noch ein knaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

das Ding is auch net totzubekommen, kracher


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

bin grad voll aufm Retrotrip


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

Unser Susi, wir sind Susi


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Unser Susi, wir sind Susi


wann, bzw warum sind solche geilen Mädels eigentlich ausgestorben ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

ab da wo wir unsere eigenen Frauen kennen


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

hab mich vertan, gibts ja doch noch


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

sehr appetitlich, sabba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

So in 3 Stunden gehts auf Tour nach Tirol.


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> So in 3 Stunden gehts auf Tour nach Tirol.


krasser scheiss, hab ich damals auch gehört 







viel Spaß in Tirol


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bei Def Leppard haben wir unsere ersten Weiber klar gemacht.


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bei Def Leppard haben wir unsere ersten Weiber klar gemacht.


es gab ne Zeit da hab ich monatelang nix anderes gehört


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Dezember 2015)

hier das von Dolly aus 2014


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2015)

Für @Fatbikebiker





Als Antwort für den @Dutshlander





und der ist für mich


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Dezember 2015)

@BigJohn


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Wusste garnicht dass die auch singen kann.
Aber die größeren M... hat die Dolly!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht dass die auch singen kann.
> Aber die größeren M... hat die Dolly!


Ich find die Hupen von der kleinen Nackedei aber auch ganz okay


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2015)

ok geht.


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2015)

is das hier trotz nippelverbot noch okay ? denke schon


----------



## dorfmann (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (8. Dezember 2015)

schöner Mix, höre ich sehr oft:


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Dezember 2015)




----------



## testvehicle (11. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



Verdammt gut, habs grad erst gehört


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



krass, der is ja fast noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wann lädst denn eigentlich mal den @Fatbikebiker und mich zu so nem dreckigen Blueskonzert bei dir ein ? Denk mal das könnte lustig werden






hier habe ich das letzte mal in 2012 mit meine Kumpels gespielt, wer weiß wann es mal wieder passiert. 
falls ..... werde ich alle rechtzeitig bescheid geben.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (13. Dezember 2015)




----------



## chriiss (14. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Dezember 2015)

Mein 2015er: Buckethead


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Dezember 2015)

Belgische Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Dezember 2015)

immer wieder gut, high Class eben


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Dezember 2015)

new staff


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Dezember 2015)

Alte Perlen


----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)

einen noch dann geh ich pennen


----------



## dorfmann (18. Dezember 2015)

Haudegen ! saustark


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Haudegen ! saustark


eigentlich ganz geil, find die nur bissl zu arg "Schlager" orientiert


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Österreicher, krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Österreicher, krass


War die Vorband von Eagles of Death Metal an dem besagten Konzert in Paris.


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> War die Vorband von Eagles of Death Metal an dem besagten Konzert in Paris.


ja, habs grad gelesen....


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## chriiss (18. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Dezember 2015)

Vom Nicolaus bekommen 




jetzt ist üben, üben und nochmals üben angesagt


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Dezember 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2015)

Original





Fälschung?


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


>


Nachdem nicht mal mehr die Toten Hosen wie die Toten Hosen klingen, dürfen das ja im Grunde Andere, oder?


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Jungs ham paar richtig gute Cover rausgehaun, bin damals über Lagwagon drauf gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

irgendwie steh ich grad mal wieder total auf son dreckiges Oi-Zeugs 

Denk mal, hier sind auch alle intelligent genug, um das von Nazi-Scheisse unterscheiden zu können


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


voll schwul der auftritt 
ob die wirklich auf boobies stehn ?


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

grad entdeckt, es gibt auch boobs* und* coole Mucke


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)

schwul


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> schwul


die hab ich mal live gesehn, die waren aber schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

lieber noch paar boobs 






mir fällt grad niemand ein der die Doro *damals* nicht klasse fand


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nachdem nicht mal mehr die Toten Hosen wie die Toten Hosen klingen, dürfen das ja im Grunde Andere, oder?


is doch klar dass die nicht mehr so klingen wie mit 20, wäre ja auch bissl seltsam 

so ungefähr warn die drauf als ich die Hosen so ca. gegen 87 oder 88 (1980 is Blödsinn!)zum ersten mal live gesehn hab, schon sehr sehr geil


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

sorry, aber ich muss jetzt mal bissl die Hosen promoten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Humor hamse definitiv


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)

Im Mai kommt er nach Minga


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Im Mai kommt er nach Minga


wenn er in nen schnuckligen kleinen Club kommt geh ich mit 


find ihn immer noch klasse, aber so massenveranstaltungen sind nix für mich, hab mir einmal Bruce Springsteen in nem stadion angetan, hätte ich mir auch schenken können


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)

Leider leider nicht im Zirkus Krone, das wäre klasse.
Er kommt in die Olympiahalle. Geh aber trotzdem mit meiner Frau hin


----------



## kaftshaldendli (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)

Zwei Drummer fährt immer ein


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


 Klasse beide Versionen, die zweite fast besser


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Klasse beide Versionen, die zweite fast besser


ich finds klasse wenn das cover eigenständig klingt und trotzdem das original würdevoll behandelt 

beide versionen sind wahnsinn


----------



## kaftshaldendli (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

irgendwie doof isses aber, wenn das Cover einfach so unfassbar viel geiler ist als das Original, wie in diesem speziellen Fall


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

und er hat das gleich mehrfach gemacht  auch bei so tollen Künstlern wie ihm hier












allerdings hat Will Oldham zumindest die Backing Vocals einsingen dürfen wenn ihm schon der Song geklaut wird


----------



## -zor- (21. Dezember 2015)

na ja .. bin da nicht ganz bei dir, aber Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden 

auch ein schönes Cover


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

Janis hats auch gemacht und da möcht ich gerne niederknien vor ihrer Version dieses Langweiler-Songs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> na ja .. bin da nicht ganz bei dir, aber Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden
> 
> auch ein schönes Cover


Cash muss man nicht mögen, es soll auch Leute geben die kein Bier trinken weils nicht schmeckt 

Die Koreanerin hat übrigens auch Metallica ganz excellent gecovert und audiophil sind die Aufnahmen dann auch noch


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2015)

Find das erste Cover von Hurt saustark, da kann Mai-Ling nicht mithalten


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Find das erste Cover von Hurt saustark, da kann Mai-Ling nicht mithalten


die Dame is aber klasse, muss ich dir mal bei mir vorspielen, hat ne Wahnsinns-Stimme


----------



## -zor- (22. Dezember 2015)

scheiße jetzt sitz ich auch schon hier und durchwühle youtube 






und ja youn sun nah kann man nur empfehlen


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)

Heute wieder was gelernt





Guads Nächtle, beinand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> und ja youn sun nah kann man nur empfehlen



definitiv, mein Boxenguru meinte aber damals bei der Hörsession: Die darf "Hurt" eigentlich nicht singen, die is da noch viel zu jung für 
Recht hat er ja schon irgendwie


----------



## -zor- (22. Dezember 2015)

ach scheiß aufs alter... wenn es gut ist!

hier mal richtig gut:






die sind auch alt genug


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## -zor- (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## -zor- (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

viel besser gehts nicht mehr, das alte Zeugs mochte ich eh viel lieber


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## chriiss (22. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## chriiss (22. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (22. Dezember 2015)

Zum Thema Cover bin ich immer wieder von Ihr begeistert


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

nachwuchs Retro Blues oder auch Südstaaten-Soul genannt


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

Bissl Bluesrock


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

_ein wenig Werbung für_  Kai  Strauss


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

g


Dutshlander schrieb:


> nachwuchs Retro Blues oder auch Südstaaten-Soul genannt



geile Friese


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

Johan Venema uit Ringsmageest Nederland = handmade Musik
Alias Jack Bottleneck


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)

Der Bluesman schlägt wieder gnadenlos zu


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Bluesman schlägt wieder gnadenlos zu




Seine Ladys sind aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

hier die anstehende Tourdaten vom Damentrio Bluescaravan


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hier die anstehende Tourdaten vom Damentrio BluescaravanAnhang anzeigen 446616


Die spielen 25km von mir in der Kammgarn


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)

OK, wohin gehen wir?


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> OK, wohin gehen wir?


Gute Frage, ich weiss ja nicht ob der alte Mann noch mobil transportabel ist 

Eventuell in Holland ? oder Belgien ?


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

apropos Live, die sollten  wir uns mal zusammen reinziehn, spielen nur altes dreckiges Bon Scott Material, extrem gut 

http://www.holefull.de/hole_full_of_love_acdc_tribute_band.html


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


So geil.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

wir haben aber auch den @BigJohn vergessen, der muss ja auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)

Unbedingt, mein Freund, darf nicht fehlen. Und der @dorfmann fährt hoffentlich auch mit


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Dezember 2015)

Die besten Cover-Versionen gibts aber vom Jimi


----------



## kaftshaldendli (22. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> g
> 
> 
> geile Friese


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> wir haben aber auch den @BigJohn vergessen, der muss ja auch mit


Wohin jetzt nochmal? Ich kann nicht so ganz folgen.



kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> Zum Thema Cover bin ich immer wieder von Ihr begeistert


Pull me under ist der Alptraum aller guitar hero Spieler. Fängt schön seicht an und dann wirds ganz schnell ziemlich kompliziert.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wohin jetzt nochmal? Ich kann nicht so ganz folgen.


hierhin


Dutshlander schrieb:


> hier die anstehende Tourdaten vom Damentrio BluescaravanAnhang anzeigen 446616


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss gestehen, die finde ich musikalisch etwas simpel. Außerdem haben die auch einen Drummer. 
Aber wenn wir für ein buckethead Konzert zusammen legen, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)

Nö falsche Schwestern hier mal n sample der  Blue Sisters wo ich die Tourdaten gepostet hatte

http://www.rufrecords.de/index.php?...id=320:bc-2016-de&catid=17&Itemid=160&lang=de


----------



## kaftshaldendli (23. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die besten Cover-Versionen gibts aber vom Jimi



Hier sieht man was ein gutes Cover ausmacht.
Gibt Imho zwei mögliche Varianten, die Eine über gutes Notenlesen - Ergebniss/Ziel genau und präzise Etwas wieder zu geben.
Die zweite mit viel Kreativität und Eigeninitiative. Wenn wie hier noch mit wenig instrumentalen Aufwand, dann so Etwas dabei, wie hier raus kommt ist`s Klasse. Zwei Gitarren und Gut durchakzentiert.


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> wir haben aber auch den @BigJohn vergessen, der muss ja auch mit


Mit Spaßbremsen geh ich aber nicht zu den Mädels
Hamma jetzt schon einen Termin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mit Spaßbremsen geh ich aber nicht zu den Mädels


Wer meckert bleibt zuhause, Basta 


Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hamma jetzt schon einen Termin?


Net wirklich, der Opi hat sich aber auch noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wer meckert bleibt zuhause, Basta
> 
> Net wirklich, der Opi hat sich aber auch noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet


Regierung meint das es vorläufig nichts werden wird gibt zuerst viele andere Prioritäten 
Hausle muss noch in der Vollendung.
Idee vom Fatbikebiker ist Frühestens im Frühling / Sommer umsetzbar. _Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben_


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Idee vom Fatbikebiker ist Frühestens im Frühling / Sommer umsetzbar. _Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben_



Dann halt im Sommer, is mir eh lieber


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Der Erich is der Hammer, Wahnsinns-Sänger und immer noch aktiv


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ruft mich an, wenn es so weit ist


----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2015)

Mal was anderes. 

@Bumble: Wie lange bist du nach Weihnachten in Muc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @Bumble: Wie lange bist du nach Weihnachten in Muc?


Bis ich nach der Neujahrssause wieder erwacht bin


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Is das Peter Maffay ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)

Sound vom @Optimizer Super-Video


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ja da war ich noch sehr jung


----------



## kaftshaldendli (23. Dezember 2015)

LIVE AT LEEDS - für mich die beste Scheibe von Who


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Uiui, Finnisch ist ganz schön unverständlich
> 
> G.


----------



## dorfmann (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (25. Dezember 2015)

ihr liegt wohl alle besoffen unterm Weihnachtsbaum ?


----------



## dorfmann (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Marcy666 (29. Dezember 2015)

*R.I.P. Lemmy *


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

ja leider 




_edit: HP ist Offline_


----------



## skaster (29. Dezember 2015)

F*ck


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

einfach nur gut, eins meine erste CD´s von Motörhead


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (29. Dezember 2015)

Prost Lemmy, hau rein


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


auch schon länger nicht mehr unter uns [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> auch schon länger nicht mehr unter uns


Der aber schon! Freu mich auf den Burschn


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

Frank Zappa aus der gleiche Zeit


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


sehr sehr geil, kannte ich nicht den song


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

Bluesbanause............




....ach ja

bist ja auch noch zu jung für den Blues


----------



## skaster (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2015)

nochmal bissl weiter zurück


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

Lenny mit Slash


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

du you remember Focus


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Girlschool hatte ich fast vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## palsfjall (30. Dezember 2015)

... noch etwas aus den 70ern; mittlerweile auch schon 20 Jahre nicht mehr unter uns:


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## palsfjall (30. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Yeahh mit der electric sitar!! Die Geschichte vom sowjetischen Doppelspion Kim Philby ist übrigens auch ziemlich fett!


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2015)

damals mit Peter Green sie noch gute Mucke gemacht haben


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2015)

ab den ´74 haben die MM nur noch kommerzielle mucke gemacht.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2015)

Mit Rafael schon mal geklimpert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> damals mit Peter Green sie noch gute Mucke gemacht haben


jetzt haste mich ertappt, die alten Sachen kenn ich echt nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




kenn die nur mit Stevie Nicks...


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)

Das kennst bestimmt


----------



## dorfmann (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)

AH JA, guten Morgen


----------



## dorfmann (30. Dezember 2015)

bis in den Morgen 

die Anlage bis Anschlag aufdrehen ist wichtig ! Ein Hoch auf die Nachbarn !


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ist der nicht auch verstorben


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> bis in den Morgen
> 
> die Anlage bis Anschlag aufdrehen ist wichtig ! Ein Hoch auf die Nachbarn !


endlich bist wieder da


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das kennst bestimmt


neeeeeeee 
is aber sehr geil  gleich mal die CD runtergeladen, ähhm bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)

In the skies, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> In the skies, kann ich nur empfehlen


hast sicher als Vinyl


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> bis in den Morgen
> 
> die Anlage bis Anschlag aufdrehen ist wichtig ! Ein Hoch auf die Nachbarn !


Anschlag geht net, da überhitzt mein oller Röhrenverstärker


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> hast sicher als Vinyl


Leider nicht, aber ois in da Woikn


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Guns N`Roses sollen beim Coachella-Festival 2016 als Headliner spielen, in der Originalbesetzung mit Axl Rose, Slash und Duff!

Krasser Scheiss 

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich die damals Anfang der 90er bereits mehrfach Live gesehn habe, das nimmt mir keiner mehr


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Guns N`Roses sollen beim Coachella-Festival 2016 als Headliner spielen, in der Originalbesetzung mit Axl Rose, Slash und Duff!
> 
> Krasser Scheiss
> 
> Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich die damals Anfang der 90er bereits mehrfach Live gesehn habe, das nimmt mir keiner mehr


Find ich geil, spielen aber nur in den Staaten die Tournee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Find ich geil, spielen aber nur in den Staaten die Tournee


anschaun würd ichs mir schon nochmal, die Preise werden aber enorm sein, so auf Led Zeppelin oder Police Reunion-Niveau  
Lass mich raten  300-500€ für ne Karte ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2015)

Pro Show wollen die 3 Mio vom Veranstalter. Da klingelts nicht nur bei den Fans


----------



## dorfmann (31. Dezember 2015)

vieleicht nicht euer Ding aber meine Stimmung atm


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> vieleicht nicht euer Ding aber meine Stimmung atm


garnet mal soooo schlimm


----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)

Habe ich schon gesagt dass ich schulterfreie Kleidung mag - bei Frauen ...


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>


Muss man nix groß zu sagen, der Kerl is einfach GÖTTLICH


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gesagt dass ich schulterfreie Kleidung mag - bei Frauen ...


könnte von mir aus ruhig noch bissl schulterfreier sein bei ihr


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Klasse Lady


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Klasse Lady


Schulterfrei


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Schulterfrei


nicht komplett , die Schultern geh n bis zum Hals


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

SCHULTERFREI !!!!


----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub das mit den Brüsten machen die irgendwie absichtlich ....


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit den Brüsten machen die irgendwie absichtlich ....


Die Weiber ?  Ja, machen die  Nennt sich Push-Up


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Dezember 2015)

Dr. Sommer ist wieder da


----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)

Sieht so aus als lässt der Chrissi nun alle Videos vom James Welsh aka (jiminalhouse) vertonen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (31. Dezember 2015)

und Heute mal schön 3Sat Hören und Sehen


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2015)

Fast nur seichte kacke am start...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und Heute mal schön 3Sat Hören und Sehen


alles mist, erst ab 22:15 wirds super


----------



## zoomer (31. Dezember 2015)

Queen ?
Da fehlt doch das wichtigste ...

ELO ? the Who ?
Was es nicht alles (noch) gibt ....


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2015)

Alternativ zu 3Sat, wo grade Shania Twain trällert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gibts heute ab 20:15 auf Servus TV nen langen Austropop-Abend 
http://www.servustv.com/de/TV-Programm/heute


----------



## palsfjall (1. Januar 2016)

Zum neuen Jahr mal ein russischer Klassiker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (1. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (1. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (1. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

Roland from Interpol :
(Nommal der Chrissl von 2010)


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

"Tether Beat" von Twin Shadow ()


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

Ab Minute 2:00 bzw. 2:20


----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

Auch interessant :
Music: Egadz Psychicato


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

Wer noch jung ist und noch Zeit hat ....







Oder in kurz :


----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


>



Einmal zum Burning Man steht auf jeden Fall auf der to-do Liste


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Einmal zum Burning Man steht auf jeden Fall auf der to-do Liste



Des geht auch mit'm Fatbike


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (2. Januar 2016)

abschließend mach ich mir bei dem hier noch ne Flasche Wein auf und bin raus


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

Vom anderen Stern ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2016)

Musical Shooting Star Peter Sagan im Werbespot :


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (4. Januar 2016)

Musik machen ist ein bisschen wie Rasieren,
man sollte dabei versuchen kein dummes Gesicht zu machen,
wenn man es in der Öffentlichkeit macht ...


----------



## zoomer (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Januar 2016)

Da hilft nur noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (4. Januar 2016)

nein ich spar mir jetzt die psytrance attacke


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Januar 2016)

Was für Dich


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## skaster (4. Januar 2016)

So, noch ein Schlaflied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Holland (5. Januar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


>






Da hier gerade in der Musik-Cassetten Schublade gestöbert wird, schliesse ich mich mal an...







Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Holland (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Holland (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Holland (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Holland (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Januar 2016)

Réunion


----------



## chriiss (6. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Bin da noch etwas skeptisch - "Fette Mucke"?


Bitteschön


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bitteschön


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2016)

Imelda


----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2016)

Klasse Projekt


----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## skaster (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn noch jemand möchte dass es ein chem. Element mit Namen Lemmium geben soll kommt man hier zur Petition.
Samstag ab 23:30 Livestream der Beerdigung auf dem Motörhead Youtube-Channel


----------



## BigJohn (8. Januar 2016)

skaster schrieb:


>


Auch wenn die letzten Seiten etwas komische Mucke war, wirst du dafür hier wahrscheinlich wenig Gegenliebe finden


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## Holland (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


kurz überlegt , dann aber doch erkannt, da singt ja Ronald Mc Donald


----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Wusste gar nicht, dass da Satriani an der Gitarre ist. Leider hören die sich auf CD recht flach an.


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2016)

Geiles Cover


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2016)

haben die eigentlich auch in den 80ern schonmal bei uns gespielt ? Ich glaube nicht....


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2016)

da musser aber für 2016 noch bissl trainieren der gute Axl


----------



## chriiss (10. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2016)

nicht vom Anfang abschrecken lassen 






GNR finde ich voll ätzend


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2016)

extremst unterhaltsam


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> extremst unterhaltsam


Das überschneidet sich leider immer mit dem Rockharz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## skaster (11. Januar 2016)

R.I.P. David


----------



## chriiss (11. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Fettydriver (11. Januar 2016)

Der scheiß Krebs ….... 69 ist halt irgendwie viel zu früh. Ich bin jetzt 66, da denkt man ganz anders darüber nach wenn Menschen gehen müssen.
Ich wollte mir eigentlich noch eine Krampe zulegen und ein paar Jährchen damit biken ...............


----------



## chriiss (11. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Januar 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Der scheiß Krebs ….... 69 ist halt irgendwie viel zu früh. Ich bin jetzt 66, da denkt man ganz anders darüber nach wenn Menschen gehen müssen.
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich noch eine Krampe zulegen und ein paar Jährchen damit biken ...............


Wirklich machen..... also hol dir schnell eins[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (12. Januar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Der scheiß Krebs ….... 69 ist halt irgendwie viel zu früh. Ich bin jetzt 66, da denkt man ganz anders darüber nach wenn Menschen gehen müssen.
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich noch eine Krampe zulegen und ein paar Jährchen damit biken ...............





chriiss schrieb:


> @Fettydriver
> 
> Auch wenn die Trauer groß ist und Deine Gedanken düster sind, Du darfst ruhig etwas optimistischer sein.
> Seh's mal so: Andere sind schon viel früher gegangen und Du bist immer noch da!



Ich werde dieses Jahr 27







In dem Zuge hau ich dann Einen für die (hier nicht abgebildete) blinde Eule raus:


----------



## chriiss (12. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Puhhh,  dann sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.
> Mein Beileid


Auf der Haben-Seite kann ich allerdings vermelden, dass ich rechtzeitig die Blockflöte beiseite gelegt habe um nicht im Strudel aus Alkohol und Drogen unter zu gehen. Ich bin also bislang noch guter Dinge.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Januar 2016)

Keep on working [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Januar 2016)

Blues Makes Me Feel So Good [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Januar 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Januar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (14. Januar 2016)

krasser Abschied vom irdischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Januar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2016)

@Fatbikebiker Ich glaub das hab ich hier irgendwann schon mal gepostet


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker Ich glaub das hab ich hier irgendwann schon mal gepostet


Das macht nix, kann man immer mal wieder hören, das beweißt Deinen guten Geschmack


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das macht nix, kann man immer mal wieder hören, das beweißt Deinen guten Geschmack


Ich finde das beweist eigentlich nur wie gut Zack Wylde ist. Mit Geschmack hat das fast schon nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde das beweist eigentlich nur wie gut Zack Wylde ist. Mit Geschmack hat das fast schon nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

erinnert mich gesanglich etwas an Everlast


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Januar 2016)

Mich auch sofort.


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Januar 2016)

So macht Gondelfahrn Spaß


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2016)

BAP hatten wir noch nie oder ?

warum eigentlich ? die waren mal soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2016)

Blue-grass cover Dingsbumsmucke


----------



## chriiss (16. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (16. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Januar 2016)

Servus Glenn


----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Auch wenn ich das hier schon deutlich zu oft gesagt habe: die sind live richtig geil.


----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)

grad erst geschnallt dass das kultige album auch noch klasse aufgenommen ist

dann gleich mal volle granate:


----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das hier schon deutlich zu oft gesagt habe: die sind live richtig geil.


würd ich mir durchaus mal anschaun


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)

@BigJohn

denkst du dass Onkel Chuck dieses Jahr mal wieder vorbei schaut ? Is mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2016)

er war einfach gut, der Willy/Mink de Ville


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## Scottie0815 (21. Januar 2016)

Aufs Maul!!!!


----------



## chriiss (22. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)

Back to the Blues


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)

some handmade musik


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)

don´t let me down


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)

Sonne weg


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)

on KEXP nice Musik


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (22. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2016)

Blackwater Park, welch ein Album


----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (22. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


@Fabeymer kannst du das bitte mal umprogrammieren, ich möchte gerne nen "Gewinner" für die Mucke und zusätzlich ein "Gefällt mir" für den Arsch geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Januar 2016)

Die Streif hat heute wieder die Zähne gezeigt


----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (24. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2016)

mal wieder was Blues by the Knickerbockerband


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2016)

oder vom Tommy


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (27. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Januar 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben jedenfalls ne Menge Spass gehabt!


Finde das Video genial gemacht. Bin selbst drübergestolpert.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das könnte hier auch ganz gut reinpassen und im überaus geilen Video kommt sogar ein Bike vor.


Hihi, ich wusste das hab ich schon mal gesehen. Zitat von Seite 2


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Januar 2016)

2 1/2 Jahre später, Du hast aber ein Gedächtnis wir ein Elefant


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> 2 1/2 Jahre später, Du hast aber ein Gedächtnis wir ein Elefant


Ich kannte das Video auch noch, allerdings nicht, dass das schon 2,5 Jahre her ist


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2016)

Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es so lange her ist. Da erinnere ich mich aber noch so gut dran, weil ich mir das Album gekauft hab


----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2016)

FILMMUCKE


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Wahnsinns Veranstaltung 


Erinnert mich vom Gedanken her an den Ursprung vom Stoner, als die Jungs ihr Zeugs in die Wüste geschleppt und, durch Stromaggregate befeuert, Mucke gemacht haben. 





Auch sehr geil wenns so langsam dunkel wird wie hier


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (30. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Januar 2016)

Wurde jetzt ein Hit


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wurde jetzt ein Hit


aber nur Ö, oder ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Januar 2016)

In Bayern wurde es vor paar Wochen bekannt.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> In Bayern wurde es vor paar Wochen bekannt.


Die brauchen ja immer bissl länger


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Januar 2016)

Des is die boarische Bierruhe, Host me


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Januar 2016)

Jetzt musst aber den @Dutshlander schon einen Blues spielen, böser Bubble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2016)

Hat mich grad an die erinnert ...


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2016)

Oder sie


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2016)

Ui !

Sie sieht ja immer noch gut aus ...






2015


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Jetzt musst aber den @Dutshlander schon einen Blues spielen, böser Bubble


Nicht dass der alte Mann bei dem Video nen Herzkasper bekommt. 

Damit is nicht zu spaßen


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2016)

deine art ist nicht für jeden zu verstehen, ich kann hiervon noch nichtmal einen Hauch von verstehen


Bumble schrieb:


> auf meine charmante Art und Weise versucht zu erklären


dein Bubble-Art von Charmant _(kannst scheinbar nicht anders oder hast du da schon wieder Rum konsumiert)_


Bumble schrieb:


> Nicht dass der alte Mann bei dem Video nen Herzkasper bekommt.
> Damit is nicht zu spaßen


 Persönlich gemeint _kennst mich doch gar nicht_
wahrscheinlich Bubble spaßart.

 sei es drum


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2016)

Habe jetzt Tickets für Me First & The Gimme Gimmes in München am 4. Mai. Jemand Lust? @Fatbikebiker @Bumble ?


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Habe jetzt Tickets für Me First & The Gimme Gimmes in München am 4. Mai. Jemand Lust? @Fatbikebiker @Bumble ?


is saublöde unter der Woche, keine ahnung wie ich das organisieren soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> is saublöde unter der Woche, keine ahnung wie ich das organisieren soll


Der 5. Mai ist Feiertag (Vatertag )


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der 5. Mai ist Feiertag (Vatertag )


ah okay, dann muss ich doch mal schaun


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Februar 2016)

Bei mir gehts leider nicht, sind da im Urlaub. Aber das Void-Fest würde mich stark reizen.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (4. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Februar 2016)

Okay dann Clownsgewänder


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Februar 2016)

Die sicher auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## skaster (5. Februar 2016)

RIP Maurice


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Okay dann Clownsgewänder





Dutshlander schrieb:


>


Sehr geile Gegenüberstellung um mal Soundeffizienz zu thematisieren.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2016)

_bisschen Werbung für_ mein Belgischer Freund Guy Verlinde


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2016)

ode to Johnny


----------



## chriiss (5. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (6. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (6. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (6. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (7. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Februar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (9. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (9. Februar 2016)




----------



## Holland (9. Februar 2016)

Sonderaktion hier: fettes trommeln.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2016)

a great guitar player


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2016)

doppelt hält besser


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2016)

eine der am längsten bestehenden Rockbands der Welt


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Februar 2016)

Gibts eigentlich scho Karten fürs Void-Fest?


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


jetzt hast aber mal nen echten Hammer ausgegraben


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Februar 2016)

Meinst Du meinen, nicht das wieder zu sexistisch werden, gell.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (12. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Der Monster Song genial


----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (14. Februar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Februar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Beim Klang des Publikums habe ich ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass deren Musik ein bisschen verkannt ist.

Hier ein Beispiel bei dem das nicht so leicht passiert:


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Februar 2016)

39 Zoll


----------



## BigJohn (19. Februar 2016)

Cool, vöölig abgespaced! Wie groß wohl die Bremsscheibe ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2016)

Miss you like Crazy


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Februar 2016)

Heute Todestag von Sir Bon Scott, wir verneigen uns


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Februar 2016)

Techno-Käse speziell für unseren @dorfmann , raus aus der Kiste, Mann!


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Februar 2016)

Dra auf Deinen Röhrenverstärker




Freu mich auf das Konzert. Wird so geil


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2016)

Und gleich noch eins zum Einschlafen hinterher ...


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Na jetzt aber, das Profil der beiden dicken Surly Pellen muss man auch noch mit *4Promille* sofort erkennen.... oder grade dann


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2016)

Its Blues time again


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2016)

bissl Rum "sweet and brown"


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2016)

Abgedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (24. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Techno-Käse speziell für unseren @dorfmann , raus aus der Kiste, Mann!



Das ist aber mehr Käse als Techno 

begnadeter Bassist :


----------



## zoomer (24. Februar 2016)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Das ist aber mehr Käse als Techno



Wie wahr !

Ich hab gedacht mich hauts als ich reingehört hab.
Ich musste es mir ungläubig ganz anhören ...


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2016)

Das ist aber auch ein ganz mieser Song für Scooter-Verhältnisse.


----------



## zoomer (24. Februar 2016)

War das ironisch ?
Vielleicht hab ich einen smiley übersehen ....


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2016)

Nein, das ist mein ernst. Das Lied ist grottig und es gibt einen ganzen Arsch Besserer von Scooter. Ernst nehmen darf man sie eh nicht


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Februar 2016)

Scooter und Bessere *hust*


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2016)

Kleine Kostprobe vom Starkbieranstich


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (25. Februar 2016)

Gestern war ich mal wieder mit dem Mukluk unterwegs und auf den langen, verschneiten Forstautobahnen fiel mir dieser Song von T.Raumschmiere ein. Er passt so herrlich zum Thema wenn du mit den fetten Walzen alles platt fährst und pumpt dich durch den Schnee in dem du mit dem normalen MTB hoffnungslos verloren bist:
*
Monstertruckdriver* - glaube den hatten wir hier noch nicht...


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Februar 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mal wieder mit dem Mukluk unterwegs und auf den langen, verschneiten Forstautobahnen fiel mir dieser Song von T.Raumschmiere ein. Er passt so herrlich zum Thema wenn du mit den fetten Walzen alles platt fährst und pumpt dich durch den Schnee in dem du mit dem normalen MTB hoffnungslos verloren bist:
> *
> Monstertruckdriver* - glaube den hatten wir hier noch nicht...


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (26. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2016)

Der Stumpen darf in der Sammlung nicht fehlen


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2016)

Das klingt soooo geil: 






Muss ich direkt mal forschen, was es da noch so verlangsamt gibt...


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Muss ich direkt mal forschen, was es da noch so verlangsamt gibt...


bei der Gelegenheit am besten auch gleich noch nach diabolischen Botschaften suchen 

ab 02:40


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Februar 2016)

Slow version


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Slow version


Den meisten Covers, wie gut auch immer sie an sich sind, haben leider nicht den zweistimmigen Gesang, der für mich ein essentieller Teil des Lieds ist.

So muss das:






@Fabeymer das muss ich mal ausprobieren. Ein paar Platten, die nicht schon doomig sind, könnte ich eindoomen.
/Edit: ach blöd, so richtig geht das ja nur mit Singles. Mit dem Schieberegler gehen immerhin noch 10%.
/Edit2: John Mayall wird nur langweilig, aber Cream ist geil


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Februar 2016)




----------



## zoomer (27. Februar 2016)

Bastarding/Mashup :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. Februar 2016)

Und - you are Rickrolled


----------



## zoomer (28. Februar 2016)

Musik läuft nebenher auch ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Februar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Musik läuft nebenher auch ...


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Februar 2016)

Mashups finde ich bis auf gaaaaanz wenige Ausnahmen im Prinzip grundsätzlich furchtbar. 

Hier ist eine dieser Ausnahmen:






Und das ist eh geil (ist ja auch kein Mashup):


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Februar 2016)

907 Fan


----------



## BigJohn (29. Februar 2016)

Ob er Red Baron meint? 






Mashups finde ich übrigens ganz furchtbar


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2016)

http://www.redbullstudios.com/videos/little-simz-full-or-empty-live-at-launched-at-red-bull-studios


----------



## zoomer (3. März 2016)

Details


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. März 2016)

mal bissl kommerziell erfolgreiches zeugs was ich trotzdem geil finde 

unverschämtes Nirvana Rip-Off (gibt's das auch unzensiert ??? )





one-hit-wonder






und noch bissl teenie-punk


----------



## Dutshlander (3. März 2016)

Its Blues time again


----------



## Dutshlander (3. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> mal bissl kommerziell erfolgreiches zeugs was ich trotzdem geil finde
> 
> unverschämtes Nirvana Rip-Off (gibt's das auch unzensiert ??? )
> 
> ...


Da hab ich noch was


----------



## Dutshlander (3. März 2016)




----------



## chriiss (3. März 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (3. März 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (3. März 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (3. März 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. März 2016)




----------



## chriiss (3. März 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (3. März 2016)

.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> mal bissl kommerziell erfolgreiches zeugs was ich trotzdem geil finde
> 
> unverschämtes Nirvana Rip-Off (gibt's das auch unzensiert ??? )
> 
> ...


Ist ja furchtbar. So:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


>


Die Turbos Immer wieder geil


----------



## Bumble (5. März 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


geiles Video, aber Alison in blond  hat die jetzt schon ihre midlife-crisis 

dann lieber so


----------



## Uncle_Marshall (5. März 2016)




----------



## chriiss (5. März 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

Lieber @Fatbikebiker, falls ich hier nen Fund von dir reposte (youtube hat mir das vorgeschlagen), dann hat dieses Lied eh mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient.


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. März 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2016)

Wer den Namen kennt, lässt sich vom Anfangsgedudel nicht abschrecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. März 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2016)

another fine day


----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2016)




----------



## Scottie0815 (8. März 2016)

Ich liebe dietrockene Art wie einer meiner ewigen Top- Five- Songs quasi hingerotzt wird.


----------



## Scottie0815 (8. März 2016)

Placebo haben übringends eines mit Lenny Kravitz gemeinsam: Kann man auch hingehen wenn einem die Musik nicht gefällt, so viele schöne Frauen auf einen Haufen hat man nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## Scottie0815 (9. März 2016)

Und noch was für melancholische Herbst- Rides, auch wenn ich erst mal froh wäre wenn wieder richtig Frühling wäre.


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Ja Du darfst ja am Sonntag wählen gehen


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. März 2016)




----------



## Bumble (10. März 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ja Du darfst ja am Sonntag wählen gehen


Leider mangelt es an einer vernünftigen Partei, die sich mein Kreuzchen verdient hat


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2016)

Wenn es um das geringere Übel geht, ist fast jede Partei gut genug. Keine Stimme ist automatisch eine Stimme für Radikale. Aktuell eben für offensichtlichen oder ansatzweise latenten Rassismus.

Anlässlich der Kommunalwahlen in Hessen kommt mir eher dieses Lied in den Sinn.


----------



## chriiss (10. März 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2016)




----------



## Bumble (10. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn es um das geringere Übel geht, ist fast jede Partei gut genug. Keine Stimme ist automatisch eine Stimme für Radikale. Aktuell eben für offensichtlichen oder ansatzweise latenten Rassismus.


Bei uns wird's eh Schwarz/Rot.


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)




----------



## chriiss (12. März 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)

@skaster hau auch mal rein, hier.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. März 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (14. März 2016)

Ihn muss ich mal wieder ausgiebiger hören.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2016)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit...gestern die Karten erworben.


----------



## svennox (18. März 2016)




----------



## Bumble (18. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Es wird mal wieder Zeit...gestern die Karten erworben.


Karten ?
Is das dann ne Popo-Schau von der Elfe, oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen ?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Karten ?
> Is das dann ne Popo-Schau von der Elfe, oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen ?



So in etwa zu Beginn...






...und später wird dann das hier daraus:


----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2016)

Revelution


----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. März 2016)




----------



## zoomer (19. März 2016)

Wasn heut los - auf einmal hörbare Musik - in Folge ...

Das muss ich einbremsen


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wasn heut los - auf einmal hörbare Musik - in Folge ...
> 
> Das muss ich einbremsen



Das ist ja wohl mal derbst hörbar!


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (20. März 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. März 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (21. März 2016)

Heute mal was anderes


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. März 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>



Die Dame macht wirklich sehr, sehr coole Sachen, sowohl klanglich als auch visuell.


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. März 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (23. März 2016)

Beim Namen "Beatmöpse" habe ich wirklich etwas mehr erwartet


----------



## svennox (24. März 2016)

AnnenMayKantereit
..die jungs kennt wahrscheinlich noch kaum einer
aber ich ich finde man sollte sich mal so einiges auf youtube reinziehen,
es lohnt sich, dass sind mal echte MUSIKER die Instrumente spielen können und auch die Stimme von HenningMay ist toll 

..da kann DSDS ..Dieter Bohlen ....JustinBieber ....lady Gaga ......und weitere PEINLICHKEITEN ............einpacken.........!!! 











WER DAS HIER HÖRT/SIEHT MÜßTE ERKENNEN DAS DIE JUNGS AUCH SCHON ERFOLGREICH SIND,
denn das Lied wird im Radio ..rauf und runter gespielt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (24. März 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (24. März 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Wie ich finde übrigens völlig überbewertet


Dito, nebenbei kann Lady Gaga wirklich verdammt gut singen.


----------



## Bumble (24. März 2016)




----------



## Bumble (24. März 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..die jungs kennt wahrscheinlich noch kaum einer



Vor allem hier Mucke Thread sind die völlig unbekannt...

Wurde Zeit dass endlich mal jemand was von denen postet


----------



## Holland (24. März 2016)

Hatte ich diesen Meistern des Fachs hier schon gehuldigt?


----------



## chriiss (24. März 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (24. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vor allem hier Mucke Thread sind die völlig unbekannt...
> 
> Wurde Zeit dass endlich mal jemand was von denen postet


Zu seiner Verteidigung muss man sagen, dass die eingebetteten Songtitel nicht in der Forumssuche erscheinen. Und so wie es hier manchmal voran geht, kann man Niemandem einen Vorwurf machen, wenn er nicht alles mitliest. Und weil ich mich manchmal selbst schon geärgert hab, dass ich mein eigenen Postings nicht als Erinnerungskrücke hernehmen kann, mache ich es jetzt anders:

*Freedom Hawk* ist nämlich endlich mal wieder ne Band, die auch aus dem Hintergrund auf sich aufmerksam macht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. März 2016)




----------



## Bumble (24. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zu seiner Verteidigung muss man sagen, dass die eingebetteten Songtitel nicht in der Forumssuche erscheinen.



Naja, ich poste die jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren, das kann man schonmal übersehen 

Bei den Bildern isser aber nach wie vor unschlagbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. März 2016)




----------



## Bumble (24. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> *Freedom Hawk* ist nämlich endlich mal wieder ne Band, die auch aus dem Hintergrund auf sich aufmerksam macht.



Beim Gesang bin ich jetzt doch etwas erschrocken


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. März 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. März 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. März 2016)




----------



## schnitzeljagt (26. März 2016)

FATTES Bike MIT Fetter Mukke (!)  Inclu DJ Pult....   

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## Holland (27. März 2016)




----------



## chriiss (27. März 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (27. März 2016)

.


----------



## cluso (27. März 2016)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> FATTES Bike MIT Fetter Mukke (!)  Inclu DJ Pult....
> 
> Gruesse
> 
> ...



Stilecht mit 2 1210ern...


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2016)

Immer wieder 




Ein Top-Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. März 2016)




----------



## Holland (29. März 2016)

Verdammt gutes Album, schon 2007 erschienen....


----------



## Holland (29. März 2016)

Klassiker... Mal seit Ewigkeiten wieder gehört, nachdem mir "Gaia" von Hexvessel doch irgendwie bekannt vorkam.


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. März 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Verdammt gutes Album, schon 2007 erschienen....


----------



## Holland (29. März 2016)

Scheppern und Krachen finden Zuspruch. Na dann weiter...


----------



## Holland (29. März 2016)




----------



## skaster (30. März 2016)




----------



## skaster (30. März 2016)

Ahh, deutsche Musik gefällt?


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2016)

Nix fettes, aber mit Musi


----------



## Bumble (3. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2016)

https://slushies.bandcamp.com/track/iron-mountain
geile Nummer


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (7. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (8. April 2016)




----------



## zoomer (8. April 2016)

Erinnert mich ein bisserl an die beiden Herren :


----------



## zoomer (8. April 2016)

Ach, kann man gut covern ...


----------



## Bumble (8. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (8. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein bisserl an die beiden Herren :



Ja, ne moderne Version davon 

Über den Vergleich würde der Conor sich sicher freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2016)

Der Klassiker wurde noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Fabeymer (8. April 2016)

Das hier mag ich gerade, auch wenn es mich für gewöhnlich nicht unbedingt in diese musikalische Ecke zieht:


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2016)

Alt J kommt immer gut





Es gibt keine musikalischen Ecken


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (9. April 2016)

Hoffentlich taugen die Pressungen was, waren erstaunlich günstig....


----------



## Dutshlander (9. April 2016)

Probe ist einfach nach zweimal auflegen schauen ob du da durchgucken kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. April 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Probe ist einfach nach zweimal auflegen schauen ob du da durchgucken kannst


Wie macht man das mit transparenten LPs?


----------



## Bumble (9. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie macht man das mit transparenten LPs?


2 davon sind sogar transparente LP´s  
aber schönes schweres Vinyl


----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2016)

Das gewicht hat erstmal nichts zu sagen. Die pressqualität ist da entscheidend. Sollte man hören. Mute hatte teilweise echt ein mieses presswerk für europa. Da macht der import aus usa teilweise sinn.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. April 2016)




----------



## Hilfmernauf (10. April 2016)

Mist, ich schaffs nicht, muss nochmal nach google. Ich bekomm das schöne Videobildchen nicht ins Forum, daher erstmal so. Sorry.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/_Yj1iD7CgCY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2016)

^
Falls jemand dieses wunderbare Konzert verpasst hat, weil er zu der Zeit
gerade nicht in Aix en Provence war,
hat er vielleicht auch dieses wunderbare Konzert in Bayonne verpasst :







Zum Glück kam es ja schon oft genug of ARTE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. April 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Mist, ich schaffs nicht, muss nochmal nach google. Ich bekomm das schöne Videobildchen nicht ins Forum, daher erstmal so. Sorry.


Die Forensoftware nimmt dir das ab. Du musst einfach nur den ganz normalen Link posten


----------



## Hilfmernauf (11. April 2016)

Boah, echt jetzt? Probier ich gleich. Danke, BigJohn!


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. April 2016)




----------



## zoomer (11. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. April 2016)

Einfach lächerlich


----------



## zoomer (12. April 2016)

Das ist schon ok.
Es geht um das Gedicht. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt schon grenzwertig.
Die Situation ist insgesamt natürlich bescheuert ...


----------



## zoomer (12. April 2016)

Für die Freunde des experimentellen Electro.
Die Vorlagen findet man praktisch auf der Strasse ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. April 2016)

Hört sich an wie ein irrer Krankenwagen, mit Sirene und Blaulicht (praktisch auf der Straße)

Zeit für kurze Hosn


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2016)

läuft


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


hab grad mal geschaut was der typ in 2015 so alles veröffentlich hat 

der hat ja irgendwie schon gewaltig einen an der rassel


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)

Der bringt alle paar Tage eine neue LP raus, echt krass


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)

Die Wiedervereinigung schaut gut aus


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die Wiedervereinigung schaut gut aus


Der dicke Axl is schrecklich, oder ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)

Ja aber trotzdem kultig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Strassenjungs hab ich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gehört, fährt wieder ein, klasse Tipp, Chef


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Strassenjungs hab ich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gehört, fährt wieder ein, klasse Tipp, Chef


Hab die später mal in den 90ern live gesehn, geile Band


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2016)

Mungo Jerry die verkannte Band


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Hmm...irgendwas mit "Flames of Discontent" lieber so:


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hmm...irgendwas mit "Flames of Discontent" lieber so:


Gerne 

Dann muss jetzt aber auch noch der hier sein


----------



## Fabeymer (15. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Dann muss jetzt aber auch noch der hier sein





Da muss dann aber auch irgendwie das Gesamtkonzept gewürdigt werden... 






Ließ sich wirklich nie in eine Schubladen packen und ist genau deshalb eine der besten Platten, die je gemacht wurden.


----------



## Holland (15. April 2016)




----------



## Holland (15. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)

Cool, mit der Pizza-Schachtel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)

@Fatbikebiker 
bleibst noch bis zum 1.5. 






http://veranstaltungen.meinestadt.de/mannheim/location-detail/3386552


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)

Wo Fat / Egypt Split-LP


----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Ach des is garnet von Jingo De Lunch


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)

Ich dachte auch immer es wäre von Chuck Berry


----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Was mir immer wieder auffällt:
Brian Johnson war sicher zum damaligen Zeitpunkt der bestmögliche Nachfolger für Bon Scott, kommt aber trotzdem nichtmal annähernd an dessen unglaubliche Stimme und Performance ran.
AC/DC hört bei mir 1979/Anfang 1980 auf......Amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker
> bleibst noch bis zum 1.5.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, da bin ich wegen dem Haardter Weinfest in Neustadt


----------



## Bumble (18. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hey, da bin ich wegen dem Haardter Weinfest in Neustadt


Dir is aber schon klar, dass du dann auch ne Runde mit uns biken musst ?


----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dir is aber schon klar, dass du dann auch ne Runde mit uns biken musst ?


Mit Flachland "Gravel"Bike und benebelten Sinnen hätte das fatale Folgen für mich

/EDIT:

Anti-Offtopic


----------



## Bumble (18. April 2016)

passend zur aktuellen Diskussion um die Johnson nachfolge:


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. April 2016)

Die hat mehr Eier als der Mützen-Fuzzy


----------



## Dutshlander (18. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (18. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. April 2016)




----------



## zoomer (20. April 2016)

Für Freunde des Schtar Drecks ... äh .. Star Wars :


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Für Freunde des Schtar Drecks ... äh .. Star Wars :


Muss hoch nachher mal anhören. Aber bei Indianern denke persönlich an einen Typen mit Pan Flöte und Ghettoblaster in der Fußgänger Zone

EDIT: ach ich seh schon. Sitar und so, also die anderen "Indianer"


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der dicke Axl is schrecklich, oder ?


Axl wird jetzt Sänger von AC/DC, so schnell kanns gehen
http://www.metal-hammer.de/acdc-und-axl-rose-eine-chronik-der-ereignisse-611047/


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Axl wird jetzt Sänger von AC/DC, so schnell kanns gehen
> http://www.metal-hammer.de/acdc-und-axl-rose-eine-chronik-der-ereignisse-611047/


total peinlich, warum hören die net einfach auf, Kohle sollte doch inzwischen genug da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2016)

Fragt sich nur wer da peinlich ist


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> total peinlich, warum hören die net einfach auf, Kohle sollte doch inzwischen genug da sein...


Ist doch nur für die letzte Tour


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. April 2016)




----------



## Holland (20. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



Stark!


----------



## Holland (20. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Stark!


Alles mit _Post _im Genre können die Belgier irgendwie gut.

Rock aus anderen Jahrzehnten haben dafür die Skandinavier gepachtet


----------



## skaster (21. April 2016)

RIP *Prince Rogers Nelson*


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> RIP *Prince Rogers Nelson*


habs auch grad gelesen


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. April 2016)

Prince +


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. April 2016)




----------



## zoomer (22. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2016)




----------



## svennox (22. April 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> RIP *Prince Rogers Nelson*


*Im Alter von 57 Jahren ist ...Prince viel zu früh von uns gegangen!!! *
Aktualisiert am Freitag, 22.04.2016, 09:44

ps. _*WENN es ein Gott gibt....dann bastelt der sich da oben....eine echt sau gute Musik-BAND zusammen*_ 

NFL superbowl 2007


----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2016)

Die nächsten zwei Wochen ist jetzt jeder Prince Fan. Who the Funk is David Bowie?


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die nächsten zwei Wochen ist jetzt jeder Prince Fan. Who the Funk is David Bowie?



Klingt da ein wenig deine Abneigung gegenüber seine Mucke durch oder geht's dir nur um den Medienhype ?


----------



## Dutshlander (22. April 2016)

ein Landsmann aus vergangene Zeiten


----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Klingt da ein wenig deine Abneigung gegenüber seine Mucke durch oder geht's dir nur um den Medienhype ?



Ich meine das wie ich es sage. Jetzt kommen wieder alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen und heulen was es doch für ein Verlust ist, obwohl sie sich in den letzten Jahren nie was abgehört haben. Das selbe war es mit David Bowie, weshalb ich nochmal funkig an ihn erinnern wollte


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2016)

Die Amis hören jeden ab.


BigJohn schrieb:


> obwohl sie sich in den letzten Jahren nie was *abgehört* haben.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2016)

Bei ihm wars doch auch so


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2016)

ich finds bei allen Dreien schade, dass die net mehr unter uns weilen

wie soll man denn sonst reagieren bei so einer Nachricht ? mit Ignoranz ? 

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...as-jahr-in-dem-die-musik-stirbt/13489940.html


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2016)

Glenn Frey nicht vergessen, der ist auch heuer verstorben.


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Glenn Frey nicht vergessen, der ist auch heuer verstorben.


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


>


De neiche Plottn voam Zwara is leiwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. April 2016)

"Stets findet Überraschung statt
Da, wo man's nicht erwartet hat."
_Zitat Wilhelm Busch_

Alle in ehren aber so ist es im Leben leider nun mal 
http://www.welt.de/kultur/musik/art...rossen-Musiker-sind-2016-schon-gestorben.html


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. April 2016)

Mal wieder ein schöner Blues


----------



## BigJohn (24. April 2016)

in ganzer Länge


----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schöner Blues


Ha geht doch 
_so was bekommen die Deutschsprachigen nicht hin _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ha geht doch
> _so was bekommen die Deutschsprachigen nicht hin _


Immer diese Diskriminierung. Gibt schon noch paar die deutsch können


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2016)

Für alle die grad frühschoppen


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2016)

...


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...


wenns für 3 punkte schon nen gewinner gibt, was gibt's dann bei 5 punkten ? 

.....


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2016)

Drei Punkte bedeutet?


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> wenns für 3 punkte schon nen gewinner gibt, was gibt's dann bei 5 punkten ?
> 
> .....


----------



## Bumble (24. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Drei Punkte bedeutet?


ich wollt was vom böhmy posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2016)

Rein damit, Böhmy for President
Dann war der Gewinner verdient!


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. April 2016)

Kann ich verstehen, poste auch nichts mehr politisches


----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2016)

we remember or didn´t know


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. April 2016)




----------



## skaster (26. April 2016)

Tschö Wölli, machs gut RIP


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. April 2016)

30 Jahre


----------



## skaster (26. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> 30 Jahre


Wenn man die Begleitumstände mal außer Acht lässt, hat es schon etwas beeindruckend schönes wie sich die Natur ihren Teil zurückholt.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. April 2016)

Mrs. H. Miller


----------



## Dutshlander (26. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. April 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2016)

Morgen 20 Uhr Mannheim


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (7. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2016)

Für den Punker


----------



## Bumble (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2016)

RIP Steve - tragisch


----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Das Keeper-Cover is aber bissl irreführend ?  
War ja damals noch mit Kai Hansen


----------



## Bumble (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2016)

für verregnete langweilige Vormittage, Konzert 1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2016)

das wäre doch noch cool, für deinen Fatbike-Sohnemann, gell @Der Kokopelli


----------



## chriiss (13. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## chriiss (13. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2016)

Heute wieder Euro-Songkontest, vorab schon der italienische Beitrag


----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte es grad auch bringen ...
Aus aktuellem Anlass.


Ich hab das Ding noch nie (!) gehört.
Warte also auf Deinen Post ...


----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich wollte es grad auch bringen ...
> Aus aktuellem Anlass.
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding von ? Austria oder den deutschen? Sind ja beide junge Damen


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2016)




----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das Ding von ? Austria oder den deutschen? Sind ja beide junge Damen



Beide.
Inzwischen schon. Ich bin für Österreich


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2016)

Ich auch, die hat gute Chancen


----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2016)

Und die derzeitige deutsche Aussenpolitik dürfte uns wieder zu einer grandiosem
Platzierung verhelfen. Ausser der Rest will es uns richtig reindrücken, dann wird
es nur der zweitletzte Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Mai 2016)

Griechenland, sind die dabei?


----------



## Bumble (14. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (15. Mai 2016)




----------



## Holland (15. Mai 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Yeah!
grosse Kunst, gerne gecovert von anderen Grössen...


----------



## chriiss (15. Mai 2016)

,


----------



## Holland (15. Mai 2016)

Verdammt,Pixies und was sonst so vor 30 Jahren ständig auf dem Tapedeck lief...


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Der läuft mir gar nicht rein! Verstehe nicht was so viele an dem finden? Naja ...


Naja, ob jetzt soooooooo viele den Conor kennen mag ich mal bezweifeln 

Is das bei Mucke nicht immer so, dass man erst mal nen Zugang finden muss ums zu verstehn ?

Geht/ging mir z.b. bei Police immer so, dass ich die Mucke einfach net kapier und eher komisch als gut finde. Is aber eher mein Problem und tut der Musik ja keinen Abbruch....


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Verdammt,Pixies und was sonst so vor 30 Jahren ständig auf dem Tapedeck lief...


geniale Band, hab ich leider viel zu spät entdeckt...


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## chriiss (16. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Mai 2016)

Morgen wird er 70!


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)

chriiss schrieb:


> Würde ich zwar gerne, aber egal wie oft ich ihn mir anhöre: Ich finde keinen Gefallen/Zugang.



Dann lass es sein, man muss ja nicht alles gut finden wollen was die Anderen so hören 
Sowas hab ich mit 15 bei Iron Maiden mit Dickinson versucht, hat mir aber einfach net gefallen 
Erst Jahre später mit Blaze Bayley hats dann klick gemacht 





Dickinson fand ich dann plötzlich hierbei super:





Scheiss drauf, is halt einfach so


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Mai 2016)

Briefmarkensammler unter uns?


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 493976 Briefmarkensammler unter uns?


Na klasse, die wollen 18€ für 10x70Cent Marken 

Da soll wohl der Kunde die Druckformen finanzieren weil limitiert


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Mai 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Ja da haben wir schon was verpasst. Schade.


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2016)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (24. Mai 2016)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (25. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch zum 75.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2016)




----------



## Bumble (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juni 2016)

Bald gehts wieder los, leider ohne Holland


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Juni 2016)

So geil:


----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)

für alle Pluser ein geiler song


----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> für alle Pluser ein geiler song


kapier ich net, warum singen die vom Ice Cream Truck


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)

Damit die wissen wo der HAMMA hängt


----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Damit die wissen wo der HAMMA hängt


Stimmt, es geht ja auch ständig um den Drumstick


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Stimmt, es geht ja auch ständig um den Drumstick


Genau


----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Genau


Is das n Fatbiker ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juni 2016)

Editiert, weil so etwas nun wirklich nicht sein muss.

Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


das is aber zumindest musikalisch ganz schön schrecklich


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> das is aber zumindest musikalisch ganz schön schrecklich


Hier geht's mehr um den optischen Genuß, unsere Lena wird erwachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hier geht's mehr um den optischen Genuß, unsere Lena wird erwachsen


ääääähm, ja


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2016)




----------



## skaster (6. Juni 2016)

Edit, da der Freitag zu großen Teilen an mir vorbeigegangen ist


----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2016)

skaster schrieb:


>


schau mal ne seite zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Juni 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (6. Juni 2016)

Viel zu gut, um es so lange nicht mehr gehört zu haben...


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Juni 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Am besten ist der Bass-Finger


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Soothslayer ist wirklich unerhört gut. Selbiges gilt für Night of the Slunk


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bald gehts wieder los, leider ohne Holland


vielleicht auch besser so, Sche... Fußball Fans


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)

Die Hooligans gabs doch schon immer, nix neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Ach sag blos


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ach sag blos


Selbst in Holland 
http://www.welt.de/sport/article137654659/Schwere-Hooligan-Randale-Das-sind-Barbaren.html


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Selbst in Holland
> http://www.welt.de/sport/article137654659/Schwere-Hooligan-Randale-Das-sind-Barbaren.html


Schnellverfahren und 6Monate Haft oder 45.000€ Geldstrafe, die Italiener wissen wies geht


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Selbst in Holland
> http://www.welt.de/sport/article137654659/Schwere-Hooligan-Randale-Das-sind-Barbaren.html


Da kuck an, sage ich doch zum Glück sind die Niederländer nicht dabei


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schnellverfahren und 6Monate Haft oder 45.000€ Geldstrafe, die Italiener wissen wies geht


Trittbrett


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Take it away


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Sorry aber das ist meine nicht lieblingsband, der typ mit seine Mütze ist der abturner


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

ist mir lieber


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist meine nicht lieblingsband, der typ mit seine Mütze ist der abturner


Die alten Sachen waren aber schon saugeil. Mag den "neuen" Meine aber auch nicht.


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die alten Sachen waren aber schon saugeil. Mag den "neuen" Meine aber auch nicht.


das pfeifen lied


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> das pfeifen lied


Genau, übel. Da gings bergab.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


große ohren


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Genau, übel. Da gings bergab.


jemals oben gewesen


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> jemals oben gewesen


niemals


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

Genau son Schnuller


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)

Die Stufe danach


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (13. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (15. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2016)

jetzt is klar wer für das sauwetter verantwortlich is


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2016)

Hat mir zwar gestern 2 Stunden Schlaf genommen,
die wollte ich aber nicht missen :


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2016)

Und weil mich dieser Gesangsstimmenmix grad so beeindruckt hat grabe
ich den nochmal aus und werfe ihn hinterher ...


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2016)

Übrigens,
für die Freunde des Krachs,
auf ARTE läuft gerade Hellfest 2016

Grad kommt Foreigner


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2016)

Passt gerade irgendwie zur Stimmung draußen:


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


also wenn der echt noch so ne stimme hat ohne dass da dran rumgedreht wurde, dann mal


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>


Ist das CR7


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ist das CR7


nee, der cr7 schaut seit gestern so aus


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


wo hasten denn die geile Scheisse ausgegraben ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juni 2016)

Als ich das suchte, RIP Prince Be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Oh ja, da hab ich jetzt auch bock drauf


----------



## zoomer (24. Juni 2016)

Heute wieder (mit dem ICT) gemacht


----------



## zoomer (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juni 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (28. Juni 2016)

Leider geil...


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juli 2016)




----------



## rsu (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

rsu schrieb:


>



Ewig net gehört die verrückten Dänen, _No Fuel Left for the Pilgrims fand ich _damals richtig gut


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2016)

Arividertschi


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juli 2016)

Gedenken an Jim zum 45.Todestag (3.7.71)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Sehr geil!!


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!


find ich auch, noch nie was gehört von dem kerl, muss ich mir unbedingt mal live anschaun


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2016)

CD grad runtergeladen. Der Rod Nachfolger ist in Sicht


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> CD grad runtergeladen.


du alte downloadschwucke 
bring mal mit, kann man ja am samstag abend mal hörn


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2016)

Hast Du nen Bluetooth-Lautsprecher fürs Handy?

auch geil:


----------



## Hilfmernauf (12. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilfmernauf (12. Juli 2016)




----------



## Hilfmernauf (12. Juli 2016)

Hatte ich die schon? Den Flow von Teich N9ne aber auch von Kaliko find ich geil!:


----------



## Hilfmernauf (12. Juli 2016)

..und für die, der es noch nie gehört haben, noch nicht wussten, dass es das gibt oder gar nicht für möglich gehalten haben, dass das funktioniert:







Love


Hauke


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hast Du nen Bluetooth-Lautsprecher fürs Handy?



Nöö, müssmer die Anderen mal fragen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nöö, müssmer die Anderen mal fragen.


Zum einschlafen wärs schon schön


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2016)

Dem King of Pop müsste man auch mal eine Runde ausgeben.
Hab noch das Original Tour-Shirt von der Bad-Tour 1988 (München Olympiastadion)


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> find ich auch, noch nie was gehört von dem kerl, muss ich mir unbedingt mal live anschaun


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Juli 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (13. Juli 2016)

So kann man auch noch dem Rückweg vom Festival noch was Gutes abgewinnen.




 

Einmal leichtverdaulich und wohlbekömmlich





und dann noch das vertonte Äquivalent zu Ballaststoffen


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juli 2016)

für alle Overnighter da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (14. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>


Dem Campino gefällt es anscheinend ganz gut bei uns, der Söldner Homo


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juli 2016)

Aus Estland


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Juli 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Aus Estland


Geile Percussion  und Video


----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


meine Fresse gehen die ab


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2016)

yuhuuuu er lebt noch


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (28. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> yuhuuuu er lebt noch


Unkraut vergeht net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2016)

Kurzfassung





*5.8. in Mannheim !*


----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2016)

Holst du wieder die ollen Kamellen raus?


----------



## Bumble (30. Juli 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Holst du wieder die ollen Kamellen raus?


den hatte ich noch net 

schmecken aber immer noch die alten Drops


----------



## Bumble (30. Juli 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2016)

David Garret ist sicherlich nicht das letzte Wort an der Fiddle. Manch einer versuchst es sogar noch mit Kreativität, anstatt den potentiellen Schwiegermüttern regelmäßig in den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen entgegen zu grinsen.

Anschauen!






Der Ben Caplan hat heuer auch einige Termine in Deutschland, falls jemand die seltene Gelegenheit wahrnehmen will. zB auch in München @Fatbikebiker


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2016)

Einen reiche ich noch persönlich für @Bumble nach


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (31. Juli 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Einen reiche ich noch persönlich für @Bumble nach


Geile Nummer 
Jaron is bestimmt ein großer Tom Waits Fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## losbub (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bumble (1. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. August 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (2. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. August 2016)




----------



## Holland (4. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>



Nur noch wenige Wochen... Bin schon sehr gespannt, was da kommt.


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Nur noch wenige Wochen... Bin schon sehr gespannt, was da kommt.


Bin auch schon gespannt. Hoffe es wird wieder bissl härter als die letzten beiden Alben. 
Blackwater Park mäßig wär fein.


----------



## BigJohn (4. August 2016)

Oha, die haben ja nen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Stoner-Pott genommen. Ich kenne die noch aus Post-Metal zeiten. Wie die Zeit vergeht...






Denkst du an sowas?


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. August 2016)

Ja genau die Richtung
Morgen viel Spaß im Void


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. August 2016)

Livestream vom Wacken-Festival
21.30 h Maiden

http://static-cdn.arte.tv/static/wacken2016/de.html

War geil

Samstag Steel Panther


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2016)

Gloggn mäßiger Gig


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. August 2016)

Keep it Low 2016


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


ui, die hab ich ja ewig net gehört  geile Band


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2016)

Dann hast die auch schon ewig net gehört....


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

seit ich denken kann eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsnummern


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Dann hast die auch schon ewig net gehört....


hab ich nie gehört  Ich find den Bruce doch scheisse, außer bei seinem Solo-Projekt....


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2016)

Das ist aber der Nachfolge-Sänger von Bruce.
1982 Vorgruppe von Accept, damals in der Alabama-Halle


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> seit ich denken kann eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsnummern


Das meiner


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

und nochmal weils so schön war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das ist aber der Nachfolge-Sänger von Bruce.
> 1982 Vorgruppe von Accept, damals in der Alabama-Halle


habs mir garnet angeschaut  ich gugg mal


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das meiner


Du kannst nur bis 1996 zurückdenken ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2016)

Gut die LP kam damals auf den Markt.
Hendrix ist halt zeitlos


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gut die LP kam damals auf den Markt.
> Hendrix ist halt zeitlos


mir gefällt immer noch die Version am besten


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2016)

so, schnell noch nen passenden Song für unsren @martin2012 , dann geh ich pennen  guts Nächtle


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. August 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (10. August 2016)

Wie schon die Jahre zuvor mal wieder richtig geil


----------



## dorfmann (11. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. August 2016)

Welcome back


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. August 2016)

Feuerzeuge an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2016)

Das lange WE einläuten


----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)

seit ich die jungs mal live gesehn hab find ich die erst richtig gut


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>


Steve kommt im Oktober auf Tournee


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Steve kommt im Oktober auf Tournee


40€ find ich  bissl überzogen


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> seit ich die jungs mal live gesehn hab find ich die erst richtig gut


, ging mir auch so


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. August 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (15. August 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (15. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


Da musste ich mir jetzt direkt mal beide CD`s bestellen


----------



## Bumble (17. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (17. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (19. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2016)




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)

Die leben ja noch ...


----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2016)




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. August 2016)




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2016)

Trance/Techno .... aus Australien


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2016)




----------



## Nordender (21. August 2016)

Zottelmetal aus den USA


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. August 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2016)

Girlpower!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2016)

Auch geil (die Musik!)


----------



## Dutshlander (26. August 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. August 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (26. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (26. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)

Evergreen


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)

Auf besonderen Wunsch vom Faster dem 
Schwuchtel


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2016)

geile mucke, aber Ozzy und Gary würden wohl sagen:


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Auf besonderen Wunsch vom Faster dem
> Schwuchtel


neben diesem Hardcore-Schwuchtel-Schmachtfetzen (is ja bei dem Namen auch völlig ok )hat der gute Marvin aber auch saugeile Mucke gemacht


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (26. August 2016)

das is auch verdammt gut, wer hat dem armen kerl eigentlich erzählt dass es nicht ok ist schwarz zu sein ? im nachhinein gesehn wahnsinnig schade was draus geworden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. August 2016)




----------



## Bumble (27. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. August 2016)

Moonlander


----------



## Holland (31. August 2016)

Sehr gutes neues Album...


----------



## Holland (31. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. August 2016)

Die Fresse von Mick


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2016)

Klassiker


----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2016)

some Dutch music


----------



## Dutshlander (1. September 2016)

früher war vieles besser


----------



## kaftshaldendli (1. September 2016)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (1. September 2016)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (2. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2016)




----------



## Holland (2. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. September 2016)

Wir Giasinga


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. September 2016)




----------



## Holland (10. September 2016)

drei Wochen noch...


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. September 2016)

Mal wieder was für "den" Röhrenverstärker


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mal wieder was für "den" Röhrenverstärker


Ist dieses Jahr sogar mal wieder auf Tour


----------



## BigJohn (13. September 2016)

Aufdrehn!


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr sogar mal wieder auf Tour


Hi, hast Du da Tourdaten für mich? Merci


----------



## BigJohn (13. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Hi, hast Du da Tourdaten für mich? Merci


Wenn du nicht in den nächsten Wochen in den USA bist, ist das leider überflüssig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2016)

Verstehe
Bin leider in Frankreich


----------



## Dutshlander (13. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2016)

28.10. München - wer geht mit 




fährt verdammt ein...


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. September 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2016)

Sehr geil


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. September 2016)

Die Tussie schaut gelangweilt der weilen paar Pornos, oder was?


----------



## Dutshlander (15. September 2016)

Nee die kennt schon alle lieder die er klimpern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die Tussie schaut gelangweilt der weilen paar Pornos, oder was?


Und das beschäftigt dich jetzt wirklich mehr als der Helm aus Frischhaltefolie und das Entlausungsmittel?


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)

Melde mich ab für die nächsten Wochen auf der Wiesn


----------



## Bumble (16. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehr geil


----------



## Bumble (16. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)




----------



## Bumble (16. September 2016)

unglaublich was youtube da plötzlich alles rauskramt


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)

only boogie rules


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)

Servus.......................


----------



## kaftshaldendli (16. September 2016)

......na dann vui spass .....Get Ready


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)




----------



## chriiss (17. September 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (22. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. September 2016)

Demnächst neues Soloalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. September 2016)




----------



## dorfmann (27. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. September 2016)

Für unseren perfekten Mann


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Oktober 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Oktober 2016)

ein wenig Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Oktober 2016)

Für unseren Special guest


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. Oktober 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (9. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2016)

Nobelpreisträger 2016


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

Neues Album


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

bissl Blues-Rock


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

Das nächste geile neue Album


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2016)

gute Nacht Moasta


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Oktober 2016)

Nach St. Pauli muss ich auch mal wieder


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2016)

einer geht noch


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Oktober 2016)

noch einer geht immer


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Oktober 2016)

neues Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Oktober 2016)

Gute Fahrt


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)

sind früher schon gut gefahren


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)

Gute Freundin von Früher




leider nicht mehr hier


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)

Fever




















und so weiter.......


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)

und Schluss mit Fever


----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Oktober 2016)




----------



## ndg (23. Oktober 2016)

Hi Leute ,
Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal einen raus hauen !
Bei dem Konzert währ ich wirklich gern dabei gewesen  !!





M;fG. NdG


----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



Sind das die neuartigen Grusel-Clowns?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Oktober 2016)

1977 und ich war dabei  Grugahalle Essen


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2016)

Rory live hab ich leider nicht erlebt
Gott hab in selig.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (5. November 2016)

Bluesmann alter schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (5. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. November 2016)

Oh Oh @Bikebetti ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2016)




----------



## Fatster (10. November 2016)

Nachtrag zu letztem Wochenende:


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2016)




----------



## skaster (11. November 2016)

Good bye Leonard


----------



## RoDeBo (11. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. November 2016)

RoDeBo schrieb:


>


Hammer-Platte


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. November 2016)

Für Freunde der 70er Rockmusik


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. November 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. November 2016)

@BigJohn 13 Uhr


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2016)

Erinnert mich stark an


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2016)

damals


----------



## Dutshlander (19. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2016)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (19. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


Die sind echt toll 

....geht auch in die Richtung (Genre)


----------



## Dutshlander (20. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. November 2016)

darf nicht fehlen


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. November 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>


Da war einer zu lang im Tierpark


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>


Mikros sind nur was für Anfänger


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. November 2016)

Spaten Blues


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2016)

Hatten wir den schon?


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Spaten Blues


Da kloppe ich noch eine Schuppe drauf


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2016)

was Jazz von Früher  nicht vergessen


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2016)

bissl Jazz  von Melody


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2016)

Kennt ihr eigentlich schon jam in the van?


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich schon jam in the van?


Wer nicht


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. November 2016)

Zum 25. Todestag von Freddie Mercury


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)

mir zu agro diesen rappersprachdingsbums


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2016)

kein Agro ist doch feinste PARODIE


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)

_Melody Gardot die nach einem Verkehrsunfall im November 2003, bei dem sie Kopf- und Wirbelsäulenverletzungen und einen mehrfachen Beckenbruch erlitt, konnte sie jedoch nur noch eingeschränkt spielen. Sie war mit dem *Fahrrad* unterwegs, als sie vom Fahrer eines SUV angefahren wurde, der ihre Vorfahrt missachtete und danach Fahrerflucht beging. Gardot war lange im Krankenhaus, begann sich für Jazzgesang als Teil einer Musiktherapie zu interessieren und lernte Gitarre. Seit dem Unfall benutzt sie einen Gehstock. Sie kann nur eingeschränkt sitzen; auf Tourneen benutzt sie einen Spezialstuhl oder singt stehend und benutzt eine elektronische Schmerzkontrolle, eine TENS. Sie entwickelte aufgrund der Unfallfolgen eine Geräusch- und Lichtempfindlichkeit, weshalb sie abgedunkelte Brillen trägt._ Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)

_neulich persönlich kennen gelernt_
_



_


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2016)

die würd ich auch gerne kennenlernen


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)

Große Künstlerin


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2016)

Heute bei uns in der Oly-Halle


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2016)

Nachwuchs in Sicht


----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2016)

... hm ... ??? ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. November 2016)

Glory Days kommen auf uns zu


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)

uit het Bluescafe Apeldoorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2016)

*RIP* Leonard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2016)

back to the Roots _(blues) _
_



_


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Dezember 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2016)

Home sweet home


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Dezember 2016)




----------



## chriiss (18. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Dezember 2016)

Wien


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

Wünsch Euch Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

Nächstes Jahr Fatbiker-Stammtisch auf der Wiesn


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Dezember 2016)

für mein Spezi, du woast wem i moan


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Dezember 2016)

Rick + 24.12.2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Dezember 2016)

George RIP


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Rick + 24.12.2016


Rick Parfitt R.I.P.


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2017)




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Januar 2017)

Altaaaaaa .......was haben die geraucht????


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Januar 2017)

Aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2017)

REM Alvin Lee


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2017)

aus der gleiche Dekade ein anderen Typ


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Januar 2017)

Bassist


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2017)

das ist Leo Lyons


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2017)

jetzt Bassist und Producer bei  Hundred Seventy Split


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Januar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> das ist Leo Lyons


Weltklasse und immer noch aktiv


----------



## wj500 (15. Januar 2017)

vorhin auf der freien Rolle mit Diana Ross







Chain Reaction 

aus der Best of CD
Diana Ross - One Women The Ultimate Collection


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2017)

Träum ich jetzt


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Träum ich jetzt


wenn schon dann richtig


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Januar 2017)

mal bissl 2.0 Mucke :=)


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Januar 2017)

welcome mr. B


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Januar 2017)

Karnevalsmucke


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Januar 2017)




----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Januar 2017)

GoodBye Die Vamummtn san Geschichte


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## Fatster (24. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Januar 2017)

Das Trucker-Liadl


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Januar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (31. Januar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (31. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (31. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Februar 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (5. Februar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2017)

viel lärm und weiter nichts, noch nicht mal können


----------



## RoDeBo (6. Februar 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


>


Yesssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (7. Februar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> viel lärm und weiter nichts, noch nicht mal können


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (7. Februar 2017)

und noch mehr unmusikalischer scheiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2017)

du sagst es, Musik hat für mich eine andere Bedeutung als nur "krach" zu machen und "anders" zu sein, aber jeder seinen Geschmack.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand Krach gesagt?


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2017)

Bleiben wir einfach dabei:


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Februar 2017)

Eine der geilsten Rockband geht in Rente 
https://www.rollingstone.de/unter-t...geben-abschiedskonzert-in-birmingham-1194117/


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Februar 2017)

endlich mal vernünftige Mucke


----------



## Holland (10. Februar 2017)




----------



## Holland (10. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Februar 2017)

Super Bowl, Super Lady


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Februar 2017)

Ich bleib beim Bier, prost Upper class


----------



## chriiss (12. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (13. Februar 2017)

Ich mach ma  bissl Krach


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Februar 2017)

Noch 6 Tage...


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2017)

@FlowinFlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2017)

Hab's mir gleich genüsslich reinlaufen lassen!


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Februar 2017)

FALCO wurde 60 und kana gratuliert  - Sauerei


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Februar 2017)

Weiter mit Jam in the Van...


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (25. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (25. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (1. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. März 2017)

30.3. München


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (4. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2017)

Saturday Night Disco Fever


----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (5. März 2017)

anfangs




später


----------



## Dutshlander (5. März 2017)

my _(oldest)_ favorite


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. März 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2017)

Ich dachte immer, da dürfen nur richtige Bands rein...


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, da dürfen nur richtige Bands rein...


 Stock schwul


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2017)

Dann lieber sowas


----------



## Dutshlander (9. März 2017)

und ich befürchtete schon, das wir hier abdriften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2017)

English Tapas


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (10. März 2017)

immer wieder großartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. März 2017)

Mit diesem Masterpiece schleich ich mich


----------



## hw_doc (10. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> War auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs.
> 
> Dahner Gegend - Römerfelsen:
> 
> ...








B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## wj500 (11. März 2017)

Vorhin auf meiner ollen, inzwischen teilrestaurierten Anlage, im Keller gelaufen.
So ganz klassisch mit mechanischer Nadelabtastung:


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)

wj500 schrieb:


> So ganz klassisch mit mechanischer Nadelabtastung:



Vinyl lebt  Bin grade dabei meinen ollen Thorens TD160 wieder aufzumöbeln


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## wj500 (11. März 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Vinyl lebt  Bin grade dabei meinen ollen Thorens TD160 wieder aufzumöbeln


Meinen alten Dual hab ich Ende 2015 schon zum laufen gebracht.
Aber im Wohnzimmer ist keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit ihn aufzustellen.
Zumindest mit der aktuellen Möblierung. Seit Dez hab ich mich ueber meine alte Anlage gemacht.
4 Kanal Aktiv, gefühlt 3 Mio Lötstellen und Dutzende von Elkos.
Das meiste geht inzwischen wieder..

Ein Teil des Berichts:
http://old-fidelity.de/thread-22433-page-2.html


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (11. März 2017)

wj500 schrieb:


> Meinen alten Dual hab ich Ende 2015 schon zum laufen gebracht.
> Aber im Wohnzimmer ist keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit ihn aufzustellen.
> Zumindest mit der aktuellen Möblierung. Seit Dez hab ich mich ueber meine alte Anlage gemacht.
> 4 Kanal Aktiv, gefühlt 3 Mio Lötstellen und Dutzende von Elkos.
> ...




ich hab auch noch nen Phonosophie Mk2.....ist ein frisierter Thorens....aber frag mich nicht welcher Thorens da als Basis genommen wurde.
Nutze ihn recht selten, weil entweder auf Arbeit, am/auf dem Radl und wenn die gnädige Frau daheim ist, hat sie gern ein 'leeres Ohr'. 
Hat halt als Chormieze den ganzen Tag Musik Musik Musik.


----------



## stuhli (11. März 2017)

leise aber gaaanz fät. War vor kurzem wieder in Monnem


----------



## wj500 (11. März 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> Chormieze


'n Euro in die Chauviekasse!
Wobei ich mich  schon immer frage was das soll.
Wo Frauen doch nicht mit Geld umgehen können...


----------



## stuhli (11. März 2017)

Sie sagt selber dass sie ne Chormieze oder auch Tuttimieze is.
Wer Sie mal sehen will.......Oper Mannheim 


und sie kann ausnahmsweise sehr gut mit Geld umgehn......(mit eignem)


----------



## wj500 (11. März 2017)

Tuttimieze??
Aber Oper ist gyle, der wesentliche Teil meiner CD Sammlung ist eh Klassik 
mit Oper. Noch gyler aber live.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. März 2017)

Wenn ich mal so überlege was hier mal los war, is das inzwischen einfach nur noch traurig und zum Heulen was davon übrig geblieben ist......


Ich beerdige hiermit ganz offiziell das Fatbike-Forum und hoffe auf einer baldige Wiederauferstehung, schau mer mal


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. März 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so überlege was hier mal los war, is das inzwischen einfach nur noch traurig und zum Heulen was davon übrig geblieben ist......
> 
> 
> Ich beerdige hiermit ganz offiziell das Fatbike-Forum und hoffe auf einer baldige Wiederauferstehung, schau mer mal


Kopf hoch, Totgesagte leben länger


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. März 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so überlege was hier mal los war, is das inzwischen einfach nur noch traurig und zum Heulen was davon übrig geblieben ist......
> 
> 
> Ich beerdige hiermit ganz offiziell das Fatbike-Forum und hoffe auf einer baldige Wiederauferstehung, schau mer mal



Dann will ich auch mal wieder. Ging mir den ganzen Morgen auf der Arbeit durch den Kopf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. März 2017)

@Fibbs79 kannst Du Dir schon mal einprägen


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2017)

Na dann feiern wir doch den Niedergang... aber mit Würde


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2017)

Klappe, Flanders!


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2017)

Und noch ein Farewell 






Damit wurde ich schon bespaßt als ich noch nicht mal sprechen konnte...


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. März 2017)

Heid is Feierdog weil heid is Josefi


----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2017)

By by Mr. Bumble


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (19. März 2017)

Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. März 2017)

Roger Chapman grandios


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 kannst Du Dir schon mal einprägen



2018


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 2018


Ja Schade, die Adler haben eine super Saison gespielt und unglücklich verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. März 2017)

Fatte New Releases out now, ihr Spakos verpennt wieder alles


----------



## chriiss (24. März 2017)

.


----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Fatte New Releases out now, ihr Spakos verpennt wieder alles


1000mods sind am 7. April bei uns. Bock?


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 1000mods sind am 7. April bei uns. Bock?


Bock schon, leider keine Zeit an diesen Tag


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2017)

etwas entschleunigung


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2017)

back to the ´70












don´t forget Garry Glitter 




´60


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. März 2017)

Priest war Anfang der 80er einer meiner Liebingsbands


----------



## stuhli (30. März 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (1. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (1. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


>


Kommst nach Dahn, würd mich sakrisch freun, Moasta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (2. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kommst nach Dahn, würd mich sakrisch freun, Moasta


Ach weisste, das is wie bei Guns n Roses, da denk ich auch lieber an die gute alte Zeit und zieh mir live halt ne TributeBand rein weil ich mich dem Original nicht mehr identifizieren kann.


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2017)

Clever, bei uns sind nur Originale am Start


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. April 2017)

Auf gehts Bumble, geb dir nen Ruck


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2017)

Darfst auch bei mir im WoMo pennen 

Ich hau dann a Kassettn von den Guns n Roses eini


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. April 2017)

Gedenktag


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. April 2017)




----------



## chriiss (6. April 2017)

.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (7. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (7. April 2017)

Lässt sich leider nicht einbetten:
https://drivebyshooting.bandcamp.com/track/isses-nich-geil-aint-it-fun


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2017)

100.000 clicks


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


5. Mai


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. April 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (12. April 2017)

Heut Abend


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. April 2017)

Griechische Festwochen


----------



## BigJohn (12. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Griechische Festwochen


Komm halt mit. In Regensburg biste doch gleich


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Komm halt mit. In Regensburg biste doch gleich


Danke, ist mir zu stressig, da mach ich mir lieber ein, zwei Bier auf und geb mir die Königlichen


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. April 2017)

wie passend


----------



## chriiss (12. April 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (12. April 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (12. April 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (12. April 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (12. April 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (12. April 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. April 2017)




----------



## chriiss (12. April 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. April 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Ronny war einer der Größten


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auf gehts Bumble, geb dir nen Ruck


Da zuckt nix mehr. Frust auf ganzer Linie. Schade.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. April 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


mal Barracuda von 2014 (dicker Fisch)


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> mal Barracuda von 2014 (dicker Fisch)


übel, aber war damals genial. Stimme passt noch.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> übel, aber war damals genial. Stimme passt noch.


Sehen wir Dich nächste Woche, for Party all the time...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. April 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da zuckt nix mehr. Frust auf ganzer Linie. Schade.


Frust ? Wo ? 

Alles klar bei dir ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Bei mir schon. Wär doch ein Heimspiel für dich


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Bei mir schon. Wär doch ein Heimspiel für dich


Stand in der Nachricht nicht alles genau erklärt drin ?

Lass doch einfach das völlig unnötige Gequatsche, was soll das ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Stand in der Nachricht nicht alles genau erklärt drin ?
> 
> Lass doch einfach das völlig unnötige Gequatsche, was soll das ?


Das Gequatsche ist doch Deinem Getue geschuldet


----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das Gequatsche ist doch Deinem Getue geschuldet


Alles klar  Mein Getue nennt sich übrigens "eigene Meinung", heutzutage fast ausgestorben und meist sehr ungern gesehn.

Dann mal weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## Dutshlander (17. April 2017)

gut zuhören


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (17. April 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (17. April 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (17. April 2017)

.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. April 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. April 2017)

TAKE A TRIP:


----------



## Dutshlander (20. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. April 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. April 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. April 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (29. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. April 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2017)

Alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Mai 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (5. Mai 2017)

einen Tag zu spät aber trotzdem


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Mai 2017)

von gestern


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2017)

Vorband GnR 13.6.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Mai 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Mai 2017)

Sammlung erweitert


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Fattes Event steht ins Haus 

*DIE DEUTSCHLANDTERMINE:*

*09. September 2017: *Hamburg, Stadtpark Festwiese
*12. September 2017: *München, Olympiastadion
*09. Oktober 2017: *Düsseldorf, ESPRIT arena


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Fattes Event steht ins Haus
> 
> *DIE DEUTSCHLANDTERMINE:*
> 
> ...


Wenn ich Opis Storys aus besseren Zeiten hören will, gehe ich in der Seniorenresidenz aushelfen  

Dann lieber eine etwas schwerer verdauliche Bassline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2017)

Wer Stones nicht ehrt, ist Stonerrock nicht wert


----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wer Stones nicht ehrt, ist Stonerrock nicht wert


Ich ehre die Stones, Stand ~'79


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wer Stones nicht ehrt, ist Stonerrock nicht wert


Übrigens: wer mit der Bild einen Deal im Ticket-Vorverkauf eingeht (das zweite Mal jetzt), dem gebührt sicherlich Vieles, aber keine Ehre


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)

https://www.rollingstone.de/ticket-...tones-fordern-hoechstpreise-bei-ebay-1245557/

  Da hol ich mir meine Vorort


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)

Da Goisern ist einfach Musiker, feinste Sahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Hilfmernauf (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)

Gentleman hod wos


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)

Marlene hatte andere Pläne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2017)




----------



## chriiss (13. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (13. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (13. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (13. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## chriiss (13. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (13. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Kommt der auch mit nach Köln ?


----------



## hw_doc (13. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Kommt der auch mit nach Köln ?


Wann fahren wir ?
Bin schon rostig ohne Ende


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (13. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir ?
> Bin schon rostig ohne Ende


Mach erst  mal den Jimmy klar, ich komm dann nach


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (13. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Mach erst  mal den Jimmy klar, ich komm dann nach


Big Jim steht


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (13. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Mai 2017)

Gloggn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (14. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (14. Mai 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2017)

Der @Fatbikebiker mag doch die austro-irdische Musik






fast so sehr wie Gloggn


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Mai 2017)

Auf die Cuba Zeiten


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2017)

Wer geht mit, geb ein Ticket aus vor Ort


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Typ mal nach D kommt, ja dann gibts kein halten mehr.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Mai 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (24. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Mai 2017)

Was ist mit Chriiss? 
wurde der auch zensiert


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Mai 2017)

Ja. 
Ich hatte letztens Geburtstag, da musste ein Menschenopfer her. Lauwarm im Aluhut serviert. 

Und jetzt ernsthaft: Keine Ahnung, mir ist nichts bekannt. Vermutlich hat er seinen Account löschen lassen. 

Und zum Thema:


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Mai 2017)

Schade, er hat hier geniale Beiträge abgeliefert


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Hilfmernauf (31. Mai 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (1. Juni 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (2. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (7. Juni 2017)

Keine Angst, die wollen nur spielen ...


----------



## F_Hecker (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (8. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Juni 2017)

zum 50.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juni 2017)

Gregg  




RIP


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. Juni 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Juni 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gregg
> RIP


Ja ist leider in Mai von uns gegangen.
einst Ehemann von Cher (70er)


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (18. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Juni 2017)

John & John 

Bei noch recht jung


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Juni 2017)

Apropos John
Grandioses Album:


----------



## Krondrim (21. Juni 2017)

Waren DIE da noch gar nicht? Ich mein, ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgeackert, aber die Suchfunktion hat nichts gebracht....

Einmal nicht biken gewesen:





In Österreich vom Förster erwischt:





Oder einfach mal, was die Medien mit uns Bikern in Österreich veranstalten:


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (27. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Juni 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Juli 2017)

Endlich Urlaub vui Spass


----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Juli 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (14. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (17. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Juli 2017)

GnR Impression 13.6.17


----------



## carbonpiet (19. Juli 2017)

Olympiastadion im Sunset... Gänsehaut!!!

von mir mal auch einen Song ... *weil er für 99% aller Fatbiker passt*.
Wir sind halt einfach tolerant und müssen kein lautes Gebrüll machen...


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)




----------



## Fatster (20. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>



Schad!


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juli 2017)

Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr





Fatster schrieb:


> Schad!



Haben die sich aufgelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (21. Juli 2017)

Heute morgen erst aus den News erfahren. Ich bin traurig.
Mach es gut Chester.


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (24. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)

F_Hecker schrieb:


>


Ich mochte den dicken Pfälzer


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2017)

Ich stell hier mal einen hellblau/schwarzen Trucker-Gruß ab. Möge sich derjenige den Refrain(Clown)Shoe anziehen, dem er passt:


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)

Für Eiskrem-Trucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)

Wacken steht vor der Tür


----------



## F_Hecker (25. Juli 2017)

Wenn wir schon bei keine Mucke sind ...


----------



## F_Hecker (25. Juli 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (25. Juli 2017)

und noch was Subversives:


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Juli 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2017)

Damit sich der @Fatbikebiker endlich mal sein Ticket kauft







Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


R.I.P Scott Weiland


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Damit sich der @Fatbikebiker endlich mal sein Ticket kauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nächste Woche, versprochen 

Ausverkauft


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Juli 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ausverkauft


Ich habs dir gesagt, Zipfe!


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2017)

Zipfeklatscher mach Dir keine Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Zipfeklatscher mach Dir keine Sorgen


Sorgen? Wenn du kein Ticket hast, kannst du Shuttleservice machen


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sorgen? Wenn du kein Ticket hast, kannst du Shuttleservice machen


Wer sagt denn, dass ich keins hab


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass ich keins hab


Der Fahrdienstleiter


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2017)

Cooles LineUp
Und ein Tag mehr, yeah


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)

@digi-foto.at


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Juli 2017)

Oh mann da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.. 
Das hab ich damals ooooffffttt gehört also nicht das Lied ansich...


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. August 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (10. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2017)

Roxanne


----------



## BigJohn (11. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. August 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. August 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. August 2017)




----------



## skaster (12. August 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


>


Heimatmusik


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. August 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Heimatmusik


Geile Band, schau ich mir im Oktober endlich mal Live an, die Jungs sind bisher völlig an mir vorbei gegangen....


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. August 2017)




----------



## skaster (13. August 2017)

Bleiben wir in der Ecke


----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)

*und jetzt Schluss mit lustig!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. August 2017)




----------



## Holland (14. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. August 2017)

Rote Stiefelchen


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. August 2017)

*Release datum: 28 juli 2017 *


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2017)

Celebrate Jon Lord


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (17. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


>


Endfertig, aber


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. August 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2017)

Manchmal könnte ich fast vergessen, auf was für Songs beschissene Cover-Songs von heute eigentlich basieren...


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (25. August 2017)

Midnight Ghost Train haben ein neues Album draußen.
Bin etwas verwirrt . Die folgenden beiden Tracks erinnern zumindest noch an ihr bisheriges Schaffen. Die hälfte der Platte geht aber in eine Everlast/Singer-Songwriter/Rap  Richtung.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. August 2017)

40 Jahre später


----------



## BigJohn (29. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


der kleine Paul Di Anno


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Singt alsob es schmerzt


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. August 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Singt alsob es schmerzt


Sie ist halt nicht die Adele, wenn die bloß rockiger wäre


----------



## F_Hecker (31. August 2017)

Naja, ist schon recht "speziell"


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2017)

Naja fast...


----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (8. September 2017)

Nach einigen Durchläufen hat sich auch das neue Album in die Gehörgänge eingebrannt.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (9. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (9. September 2017)

Läuft oval


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. September 2017)




----------



## Messerharry (12. September 2017)




----------



## Messerharry (12. September 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2017)

Its only Rock n Roll


----------



## Messerharry (13. September 2017)

bissi zuviel Uschi Glas Gesichtscreme aufgetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2017)

Messerharry schrieb:


> bissi zuviel Uschi Glas Gesichtscreme aufgetragen


mit 73 Lenzen


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2017)

andere Ikonen, Gibb Brothers unerreicht


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2017)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Nach einigen Durchläufen hat sich auch das neue Album in die Gehörgänge eingebrannt.


Eins der besten Alben vom Jahr , Klasse!


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. September 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (21. September 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (21. September 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


>



Alternative Version, die ich klasse find:


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (22. September 2017)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Alternative Version, die ich klasse find:


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. September 2017)

Happy Birthday zum 60.


----------



## hw_doc (24. September 2017)

Eher was für den Kopf, als für die Füße:


----------



## F_Hecker (26. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Happy Birthday zum 60.



Hat sich schon jemand die Nick Cave-Graphic Novel angeschaut? 
http://www.mdr.de/kultur/themen/nick-cave-mercy-on-me-graphic-novel-100.html

Ist die gut? Lohnt sich der Kauf?


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2017)

Nur ein kurzer Bericht bei Arte Tracks. Klang aber brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. September 2017)

Keine Ahnung Chris


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. September 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. September 2017)

Scheiss Nazis


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. September 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. September 2017)

Spakos around   servus Bumble


----------



## Deepmudder (28. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (28. September 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


>



Herrlich!


----------



## Dutshlander (29. September 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (29. September 2017)

ab 03:15 bekomm ich auch nach dem hundertsten mal anschaun noch Gänsehaut


----------



## Dutshlander (30. September 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>



Musik ist mal wieder nicht so meins, aber Mädels ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. September 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Oktober 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (1. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Kwietsch (1. Oktober 2017)

Gut auf dem Bike, gut auf dem Board...


----------



## BigJohn (2. Oktober 2017)

Überall gut


----------



## BigJohn (2. Oktober 2017)




----------



## skaster (2. Oktober 2017)

RIP Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Oktober 2017)

zu Früh von uns gegangen


----------



## BigJohn (5. Oktober 2017)

Heute Abend (unter anderem)


----------



## F_Hecker (8. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (8. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (8. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (8. Oktober 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Oktober 2017)

remember Elvis.



 
_A string of white vehicles follow the hearse carrying the body of rock and roll musician Elvis Presley along Elvis Presley Boulevard on the way to Forest Hills Cemetery in Memphis, Tennessee, on August 19, 1977. Thousands of people lined the route for the city's final tribute to Elvis. He died at home in Memphis on August 16, 1977, at the age of 42._


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Oktober 2017)

oder vor 40 jähre die Ramones


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Oktober 2017)

oder Grace vor 40 Jahren


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Oktober 2017)

oder:
Gene Simmons, bass guitarist for KISS, gets ready to breathe fire during the crescendo of "Firehouse," a number performed during a concert in Hartford, Connecticut, on February 18, 1977.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (17. Oktober 2017)

50 Jahre


----------



## Holland (20. Oktober 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (21. Oktober 2017)




----------



## -zor- (21. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2017)

Live LP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Oktober 2017)

dutch friends with oldschool musik


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Oktober 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (31. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (2. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. November 2017)




----------



## Holland (3. November 2017)




----------



## Holland (3. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (3. November 2017)




----------



## Holland (3. November 2017)




----------



## Holland (3. November 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (4. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. November 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (8. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. November 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. November 2017)

und immer schön Laut aufdrehen


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. November 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. November 2017)




----------



## hw_doc (14. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. November 2017)




----------



## Fatster (15. November 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. November 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2017)

das macht der Jimmi besser


----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2017)

und jetzt der "Klassiker" hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. November 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (18. November 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (18. November 2017)




----------



## skaster (18. November 2017)

Bye Bye, Malcolm.


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (25. November 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2017)

Whimps and posers leave the hall


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (26. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. November 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. November 2017)




----------



## Holland (26. November 2017)

Bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste der Alben des Jahres.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. November 2017)

Classic Week


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. November 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> das macht der Jimmi besser


75. Geburtstag


----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (28. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. November 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (1. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (6. Dezember 2017)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2017)

Tom Waits wird heute 68


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Dezember 2017)




----------



## mikeonbike (8. Dezember 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (8. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


Voll spontan ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (9. Dezember 2017)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>



Hab immer noch ganz gerne eine CD in der Hand 
Leider schwer ran zu kommen. Horrende Preis


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Dezember 2017)

bissl Weihnachtsmusi, für die staade Zeit


----------



## F_Hecker (12. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Dezember 2017)

Lernstunde für Buckethead


----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2017)

Warrel Dane von Nevermore ist gestorben


----------



## F_Hecker (15. Dezember 2017)

Freitag 26.01.2018 in Frankfurt:
http://www.themidnightghosttrain.com/tourdates/

@ Fatbike & Bumble
Wie sieht's aus? Lust?


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Dezember 2017)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Freitag 26.01.2018 in Frankfurt:
> http://www.themidnightghosttrain.com/tourdates/
> 
> @ Fatbike & Bumble
> Wie sieht's aus? Lust?


ui, geil, Dankeschön für die Info 

KArlsruhe is zwar näher, aber der Freitag besser Job-Kompatibel

werd auf jeden Fall hingehn will aber erst noch schaun wo die genau spielen

Die neue Batschkapp in FFM is z.b. völliger Mist....


----------



## F_Hecker (16. Dezember 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> ui, geil, Dankeschön für die Info
> 
> KArlsruhe is zwar näher, aber der Freitag besser Job-Kompatibel
> 
> ...



FFM oder KA spielt für mich von der Distanz keine Rolle. Hab da auch eher den Job im Blick.
Habe gestern schon mal ein bisschen recherchiert, aber auch nicht rausbekommen wo das in FFm sein könnte.


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. Dezember 2017)

Eminem bringt noch was neues


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. Dezember 2017)




----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2017)

Der Keath wird heute 74. Zur Feier ein Lied von Buckethead:






Wenn der @Fatbikebiker schon nicht will...


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Dezember 2017)

... white boy


----------



## F_Hecker (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (20. Dezember 2017)

Kreis schließt sich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Dezember 2017)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Dezember 2017)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Dezember 2017)

FZ 21.12.1940 - 4.12.1993


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (23. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2017)

Er hat Talent.


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Er hat Talent.


und er hatte


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Dezember 2017)

Love And Piece


----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Dezember 2017)




----------



## F_Hecker (26. Dezember 2017)

Weihnachtliche Sentimentalität.
Gedenken an Partys Ende der 80er im Cafe Suum in Buggingen bei Freiburg


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Dezember 2017)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Weihnachtliche Sentimentalität.
> Gedenken an Partys Ende der 80er im Cafe Suum in Buggingen bei Freiburg


Unsere 80er Partys waren eher die HeadBanging Geschichten, alla Judas Priest & Co.


----------



## Holland (28. Dezember 2017)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Weihnachtliche Sentimentalität.
> Gedenken an Partys Ende der 80er im Cafe Suum in Buggingen bei Freiburg



Anderer Club, tief im Westen - passt!
MCS hatten noch ein paar andere klasse Songs. Haben es aber letztlich nicht geschafft, was sicher nicht an der Musik lag.

Was kann man der Club-playlist noch hinzufügen?
Vielleicht das hier...


----------



## F_Hecker (28. Dezember 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> MCS hatten noch ein paar andere klasse Songs. Haben es aber letztlich nicht geschafft, was sicher nicht an der Musik lag.



Für die Waver/Gothics waren sie wohl zu poppig/rockig - für die Rocker/Punks zu waveig/seicht - für die Popper zu rockig/waveig 

Bei mir hat auch nur der eine Hit gezündet.


----------



## F_Hecker (28. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Unsere 80er Partys waren eher die HeadBanging Geschichten, alla Judas Priest & Co.



Damals konnte ich mit Metal nur sehr bedingt was anfangen. Richtig ging das eigentlich erst mit Monster Magnet ...






... Soundgarden ...






... und Kyuss los.






Also auch kein so reiner Metal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Holland (28. Dezember 2017)

#80sclubplaylist


----------



## F_Hecker (28. Dezember 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> #80sclubplaylist





Bis Neujahr spiel das Sentimentalitätsgedöns noch mit, dann ist Schluss


----------



## F_Hecker (28. Dezember 2017)

Und dann gab's da noch diese Phase:


----------



## F_Hecker (28. Dezember 2017)

Und die hier sehen auch lustig aus:


----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2017)

80er oder was?


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Dezember 2017)

Für mich der Song des Jahres


----------



## drahdiwaberl (1. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (3. Januar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (5. Januar 2018)

Weil mir gerade danach ist:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Januar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (8. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (8. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. Januar 2018)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>





 
24.2. Backstage


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (9. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Januar 2018)

Hinter dir gehts abwärts, vor dir steil bergauf!


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Januar 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (11. Januar 2018)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>



Die fand ich in den 90ern mal ziemlich gut, hab die Band dann aber völlig aus den Augen verloren.

Danke für die Erinnerung!


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Januar 2018)

Eddie Clarke +


----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. Januar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (12. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Eddie Clarke +



Leider, leider!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. Januar 2018)

....wieder vereint!


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. Januar 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2018)

Sowas läuft bei uns im Radio


----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (27. Januar 2018)

Wo kommen plötzlich die ganzen geilen ACDC Videos her


----------



## F_Hecker (28. Januar 2018)

M.G.T. am vergangenen Freitag in Ffm:

Einiger Trouble am Anfang: Band wollte nicht spielen, da der Club die Lautstärke zu sehr beschränken wollte. O-Ton des Sängers_ "Hey, we're not a Jazz-Band!"
Als es endlich los ging, war nach 2 Minuten schon wieder Schluss, weil die Gitarre ausfiel. Nach gefrickel des Sängers an der Elektrik, ging es nach weiteren 10 Minuten weiter & entwickelte sich noch zu einem schönen Konzert. Etwas mehr Publikum wäre für die Stimmung nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Januar 2018)

Für meinen Stoner Kumpel


----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Für meinen Stoner Kumpel


Du hast "klein" vergessen


----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Januar 2018)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> M.G.T. am vergangenen Freitag in Ffm:
> 
> Einiger Trouble am Anfang: Band wollte nicht spielen, da der Club die Lautstärke zu sehr beschränken wollte. O-Ton des Sängers_ "Hey, we're not a Jazz-Band!"
> Als es endlich los ging, war nach 2 Minuten schon wieder Schluss, weil die Gitarre ausfiel. Nach gefrickel des Sängers an der Elektrik, ging es nach weiteren 10 Minuten weiter & entwickelte sich noch zu einem schönen Konzert. Etwas mehr Publikum wäre für die Stimmung nicht schlecht gewesen.



Da ham se aber ne echt peinliche Bühne hingezimmert, wie bei ner Schultheateraufführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (28. Januar 2018)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Da ham se aber ne echt peinliche Bühne hingezimmert, wie bei ner Schultheateraufführung



Ja, war dafür sehr familiär.
Etwas Smaltalk mit dem Sänger war problemlos drin. Ich war einer der ersten Gäste und der Sänger brauchte wohl auch jemanden bei dem er sich über die Betreiber der Location auskotzen konnte. War ganz lustig .


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Januar 2018)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Ja, war dafür sehr familiär.
> Etwas Smaltalk mit dem Sänger war problemlos drin. Ich war einer der ersten Gäste und der Sänger brauchte wohl auch jemanden bei dem er sich über die Betreiber der Location auskotzen konnte. War ganz lustig .


Dann hoff ich mal dass die Location in Karlsruhe cooler ist, schaut soweit ganz gut aus:

https://www.akk.org/


----------



## F_Hecker (28. Januar 2018)

Karlsruhe ist Montag, oder?
Mal sehen, vielleicht tue ich mir das auch ein zweites Mal an.
Weißt Du wann es in KA los geht?


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Januar 2018)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Karlsruhe ist Montag, oder?
> Mal sehen, vielleicht tue ich mir das auch ein zweites Mal an.
> Weißt Du wann es in KA los geht?


Ja, ist am montag.

Wir wollen gegen 18:30 in Frankenthal losfahren, hol noch paar Kumpels ab und denk mal dass wir gegen 20:00 dort sind, das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein um sogar vorher noch irgendwo was zu futtern.

Ich zieh mal wieder irgendein Misfits-Shirt an, sollte also recht gut zu erkennen sein


----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## Holland (28. Januar 2018)

Es ist mal wieder jemand gegangen... RIP Mr Smith!


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. Februar 2018)

Jetzt erstmal einen Black Coffee


----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Februar 2018)




----------



## Holland (10. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (13. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (13. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (14. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (14. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Februar 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (14. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. Februar 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2018)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>


Ach die gibts wieder... Saint Vitus lässt grüßen


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ach die gibts wieder... Saint Vitus lässt grüßen



Wino (Sänger und Gitarrist) von The Obsessed war für ein paar Jahre Sänger von Saint Vitus. Auf der letzten Tour war allerdings wieder Orginalsänger Scott Reagers am Micro.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. Februar 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2018)

Noch drei Tage


----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Februar 2018)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>


Gehst Du?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Februar 2018)

Eh klar!


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Februar 2018)

Dann bis morgen


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Februar 2018)

Gestern geile Doku auf Arte Mali Blues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (5. März 2018)

Zakk in München / Freitag 23.3. selbe Wirkungsstätte


----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. März 2018)

Bin an dem WE leider nicht da. Aber am 18.3. bei den Verrückten aus Florida im Feierwerk.


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Zakk in München / Freitag 23.3. selbe Wirkungsstätte


Ah, da sind wir in Berlin


----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. März 2018)




----------



## Bullbaer (8. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (11. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (11. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)

Am Gesang könnte er noch a weng üben, der Rest bassd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)

Da der Fred sonst so langweilig wird, eins meiner Lieblingslieder
Bumble come back, die zweite


----------



## Dutshlander (16. März 2018)

Bluesmoose


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)

nächste Woche Blues Ala Joe


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. März 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (24. März 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (28. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (31. März 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (31. März 2018)




----------



## toschi (31. März 2018)

*Incubus - 8*


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2018)

UuufGgf. h ‍


----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2018)

Ohne Alvin nur ein Schatten ihrer selbst


----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. April 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ohne Alvin nur ein Schatten ihrer selbst


Ach komm die 2017 er LP hört sich doch ganz gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (2. April 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ach komm die 2017 er LP hört sich doch ganz gut an


Kenn ich nicht, ich werde mal reinhören


----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, ich werde mal reinhören


Sie veröffentlichten 2017 das erste Album in der neuen Besetzung, „A Sting In The Tale“


----------



## BigJohn (3. April 2018)




----------



## rsu (4. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. April 2018)

Fast 40 Jahre alt, shit


----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. April 2018)

26.4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (7. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. April 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (13. April 2018)

Voodoo child, wortwörtlich:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. April 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (27. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (27. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. April 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. April 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2018)




----------



## rsu (29. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2018)

rsu schrieb:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/mqlsO6iP5ow" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Einfach nur der link reicht aus. Den Rest besorgt die foren-software


----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. April 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (30. April 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## Holland (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## Holland (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2018)

Fast scho a Klassiker


----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Mai 2018)

Wer’s mag


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (9. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Mai 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Wer’s mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (10. Mai 2018)

Von SNUFF mag ich insbes. die Coverversionen:


----------



## F_Hecker (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2018)

als 14j junge haben sie mich begeistert, hält bis heute 
Livin Blues, Cuby & the Blizzards und die verruckte Bintangs


----------



## Holland (11. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Mai 2018)

Schwere Kost, nichts für mich und viele


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Mai 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Mai 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. Mai 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Schwere Kost, nichts für mich und viele


Ja, schon eher speziell, wird ja keiner zum Anhören gezwungen ;-)


Udo wird heute 72


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Mai 2018)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Ja, schon eher speziell, wird ja keiner zum Anhören gezwungen ;-)/QUOTE]
> 
> Gezwungen Nö, aber wenn ich es beurteilen möchte muss ich woh oder übel.


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Mai 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (23. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. Mai 2018)

YES!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. Mai 2018)

Nochmal...Weils grad passt.....


----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. Mai 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (31. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (8. Juni 2018)

Stefan Weber, Kopf der von Gott und Falco verlassenenen Band Drahdiwaberl, ist tot :-(


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Juni 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Juni 2018)




----------



## F_Hecker (11. Juni 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. Juni 2018)

*Philip John „Jon“ Hiseman* (*21. Juni 1944, †12. Juni 2018)






RIP


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Juni 2018)

Achte mal auf den Bassist Leo Lyons er ist der einzige der gleichzeitig den Bass Spielt und sein Schatten Schlagzeug


----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. Juni 2018)




----------



## stuhli (12. Juni 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Juni 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. Juni 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. Juni 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (23. Juni 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (24. Juni 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (24. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Juni 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Juni 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juni 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juni 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. Juni 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (30. Juni 2018)

13.Dezember 2018 - Backstage München


----------



## Deleted468118 (5. Juli 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Juli 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (13. Juli 2018)

wem's gefällt


----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. Juli 2018)

?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. Juli 2018)

.....everyday there is a Battle to fight:


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2018)

Viel zu still hier


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2018)

@Zipfeee @drahdiwaberl 
Geht ihr zu Clutch? Wir wollten eigentlich nach Wien, aber da gibts an Terminkonflikt. Ausweichgig wäre evtl. Minga


----------



## Deleted468118 (20. Juli 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (20. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Zipfeee @drahdiwaberl
> Geht ihr zu Clutch? Wir wollten eigentlich nach Wien, aber da gibts an Terminkonflikt. Ausweichgig wäre evtl. Minga


Ich geh mit, wann?


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2018)

13. Dezember im Backstage


----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Viel zu still hier


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Juli 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Juli 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (26. Juli 2018)

Auf Mick


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2018)

75 geworden


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Juli 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (31. Juli 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


Die LP fährt ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. August 2018)

@BigJohn / @Zipfeee
Bin am 13.Dezember mit Sicherheit bei Clutch


----------



## Deleted468118 (4. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (7. August 2018)

Wenn’s keiner postet, dann halt ich
Ois guade Bruce zum 60.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. August 2018)

Da bin i mit dabei


----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (14. August 2018)

Do gibts a Ganslhaut


----------



## Dutshlander (18. August 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (18. August 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>


Coole Jungs, da wird der Robert aber schauen


----------



## Deleted468118 (18. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. August 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (19. August 2018)

Zipfeee schrieb:


> Coole Jungs, da wird der Robert aber schauen


Er ist begeistert


----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. August 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2018)

Karten für den 13.12 gekauft


----------



## BigJohn (23. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (25. August 2018)

RIP Dieter!
Hitparade war einfach cool


----------



## Deleted468118 (25. August 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted468118 (25. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (27. August 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (28. August 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. September 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. September 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (11. September 2018)

Ehemalige Radkurierkollegin, spielt am Donnerstag in Frankfurt im Mousonturm:




http://www.mousonturm.de/web/de/veranstaltung/maike-rosa-vogel-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. September 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. Oktober 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. November 2018)

Fatbiker alright? Ihr Zipfeeen


----------



## BigJohn (2. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. November 2018)

Für die wenigen Hippie Fatbiker, die Hymne


----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. November 2018)




----------



## Fabeymer (3. November 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. November 2018)

.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (3. November 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. November 2018)




----------



## svennox (6. November 2018)

Deleted468118 schrieb:


>


.. Red Hot Chili Peppers 

"GAST deleted"


----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. November 2018)

Musste Der Marius mal kurz raus?


----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (9. November 2018)

Demnächst ihr erstes SoloAlbum


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. November 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. November 2018)

Bin ich ja doch nicht der einzige hier, der mit Primus was anfangen kann


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. November 2018)

Nö..biste nicht:


----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. November 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (16. November 2018)

Ich muss ins Kino


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. November 2018)

4.12. Tonhalle


----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. November 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (20. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)

erste comecial rap nummer


----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. November 2018)

Boah, der Fred ist ja diese Tage wirklich oberfett!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)

on the beat


----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. November 2018)

4.12. <munich


----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. November 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. November 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. November 2018)

Kam als Suchergebnis, als ich eigentlich nach Earth, Wind & Fire gesucht hatte:


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2018)

DDR-Ostmetal ist ein rares Gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. November 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. November 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (28. November 2018)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (29. November 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=12&v=mFtG_3tZmpY


----------



## F_Hecker (29. November 2018)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2018)

Die sind nächstes Jahr bei uns auf Tour. Bei stoppen sie irgendwann im März


----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Dezember 2018)

Schnell noch ausnutzen, bevor Youtube nächstes Jahr abgeschaltet wird:


----------



## Deleted 482182 (1. Dezember 2018)

Was wird da abgeschaltet?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Dezember 2018)

War nur ein Witz, allerdings werden die wohl demnächst verpflichtet, bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen stärker durchzugreifen. Ob das dann mit den ganzen DVD-Rips usw. noch weitergeht, man wird sehen ...


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. Dezember 2018)

Alte Säcke


----------



## Deleted 482182 (4. Dezember 2018)

25.Todestag


----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (6. Dezember 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Dezember 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2018)

@drahdiwaberl 
@Schofszipfe 





Nächsten Donnerstag


----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @drahdiwaberl
> @Schofszipfe
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin raus. Wird mir zu stressig.
Hab noch Muskelkater vom Tanzbein schwingen #chic


----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @drahdiwaberl
> @Schofszipfe
> 
> 
> ...


Bin auch nicht dabei.
Hab am 12.12 eine Knie-OP.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2018)

Alles Mädchen, @drahdiwaberl bisschen weniger als der @Schofszipfe


----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich mach mit dem @drahdiwaberl eine Privatparty  im Mädchenpensionat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Dezember 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (9. Dezember 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. Dezember 2018)

Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes einer der wirklich fatten Bassisten unserer Tage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. Dezember 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (14. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Dezember 2018)

unterschätzter oldschool prog rock: tiles - cactus valley:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (14. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Alles Mädchen, @drahdiwaberl bisschen weniger als der]



Is wurschd. Intresiert eh kan


----------



## ursinator2.0 (18. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. Dezember 2018)

75. und er ist stärker als Jack


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. Dezember 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Dezember 2018)

Frank Zappa 21.12.1940 - 4.12.1993


----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. Dezember 2018)

War wieder ein geiles Jahr hier auf dem Kanal 
Frohe Weihnachten Ihr Drei


----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt.
Gute Musik gehört dieses Jahr.
Schöne Weihnachten, in diesem Sinne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (23. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


>



Das war's mit fetter Mucke 

U2 = Nickelback der 80er/90er , Jammerlappenpoprock


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. Dezember 2018)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Das war's mit fetter Mucke
> 
> U2 = Nickelback der 80er/90er , Jammerlappenpoprock


Frohe Weihnachten Chris


----------



## F_Hecker (25. Dezember 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (27. Dezember 2018)

IRON VOID - Dragon'sBreath


----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)

Reunion 2019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)

Da waren die Girls noch nice Tor habe


----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2018)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Dezember 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (3. Januar 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. Januar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (6. Januar 2019)

Morgen Männer


----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Januar 2019)

SABÏRE - one for the road


----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Januar 2019)




----------



## hw_doc (11. Januar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. Januar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. Januar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. Januar 2019)

Mein Album des Jahres Redemption


----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. Januar 2019)

Nach dem Gitarrensolo traut man sich ja kaum noch was zu posten, aber muss ja auch mal wieder weitergehen hier ;-)


----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. Januar 2019)

Eric Gales granadenmäßig


----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. Januar 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL-Mobster (23. Januar 2019)

Ohne den gesamt Faden durchzugehen - hört ihr das alles beim Fahren oder ist das "nur" ein Musikthread?
Beim Radfahren höre ich keine Musik,. Ich finde, das lenkt mich zu sehr ab.
Ich laufe noch viel. Bei Longjogs höre ich gerne Klassik oder symphonische Filmmusik.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. Januar 2019)

Lol, ich denke, dass ist eine rein willkürliche Kombination aus Musik und Radfahren, wie auch sonst alle möglichen Foren, die an sich nichts mit Musik zu tun haben, trotzdem meist einen Musikfred haben. Also "nur" ein Musikfred


----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Januar 2019)




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2019)

kam gerade im Radio ....


----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Januar 2019)

13.2.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Januar 2019)

13.2. ....mit Judas Priest als "Vorband"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Januar 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> 13.2. ....mit Judas Priest als "Vorband"!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Januar 2019)

...war bei Judas Priest Juli 2018 im ausverkauften Zenith....Freu dich!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Januar 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> ...war bei Judas Priest Juli 2018 im ausverkauften Zenith....Freu dich!


Ja ich freu mich schon, und der ist auch dabei


----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Januar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Januar 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>


Geht halt nix über Black Sabbath


----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Januar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (27. Januar 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. Januar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (30. Januar 2019)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (3. Februar 2019)

Wart ihr alle brav in der Sonntagsmess


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Februar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (4. Februar 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>


Ich kenn Mittlerweile keine einzige Band mehr 
Aber zelteln in Halbergmoos wär was


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Februar 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>



hmm, Stallion


----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Februar 2019)

Des wär was für uns!!!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Februar 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ich kenn Mittlerweile keine einzige Band mehr
> Aber zelteln in Halbergmoos wär was



Leider is des Festival schon ausverkauft. Die 700 Karten waren nach 2 Wochen weg!!!
Ich war letztes Jahr auch schon dort, natürlich mitm Radl. War richtig fett/fat!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (4. Februar 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Leider is des Festival schon ausverkauft. Die 700 Karten waren nach 2 Wochen weg!!!
> Ich war letztes Jahr auch schon dort, natürlich mitm Radl. War richtig fett/fat!


Cool 
Gibts davon ein Foto mit Bike?


----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. Februar 2019)

Gibt nur ein Bild vom Radl kurz vor der Abfahrt morgens um sechs. War mit drei Spezln auf dem Konzert. Alles Nicht-Radler.
Wir haben uns extra Räder gekauft. Bedingung: 26", max. 3-Gang-Torpedo und nicht teurer als 70 €. Meins ist BJ 1958! Läuft wie ne eins. Hat also nix mit Fat-Biken zu tun. War aber eine Riesengaudi . Headliner war letztes Jahr Praying Mantis. Kultband aus den 80gern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (4. Februar 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Gibt nur ein Bild vom Radl kurz vor der Abfahrt morgens um sechs. War mit drei Spezln auf dem Konzert. Alles Nicht-Radler.
> Wir haben uns extra Räder gekauft. Bedingung: 26", max. 3-Gang-Torpedo und nicht teurer als 70 €. Meins ist BJ 1958! Läuft wie ne eins. Hat also nix mit Fat-Biken zu tun. War aber eine Riesengaudi . Headliner war letztes Jahr Praying Mantis. Kultband aus den 80gern:


Saugut!
Zum Festival radln echt lässig. Hoamradl war wahrscheinlich anstrengender


----------



## Viagra_Boy (7. Februar 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (7. Februar 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (7. Februar 2019)




----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2019)




----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2019)

Aus Minga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Februar 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (14. Februar 2019)




----------



## Stadtwaldflitza (15. Februar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


----------



## Stadtwaldflitza (15. Februar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



Danke BigJohn.
Mal wieder Musik, die mich an alte Zeiten in meinen jungen Tagen, in dunklen und verruchten Jugendräumen erinnert.
Ich tu mich immer schwerer mit neuer Musik.


----------



## Stadtwaldflitza (15. Februar 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


>



Krass.
Viagra Boys wollt ich vor kurzem erst live aufm Konzert frönen, konnte aber leider kurzfristig dann aus gesundheitliche Gründen nicht.
Hat mich sowas von geärgert, die sollen live echt der Hammer sein.


----------



## Stadtwaldflitza (15. Februar 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


>



Ach ja.
Und noch ein Lied aus der guten alten Jugend 

Aber damit es am lauschigen Lagerfeuer etwas ruhiger zugeht und wir trotzdem beim Thema bleiben, hier mein Beitrag dazu:


----------



## Viagra_Boy (17. Februar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. Februar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Februar 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


>


Gibts auch als deutsche Version/Hamburger Schule:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (25. Februar 2019)




----------



## <NoFear> (25. Februar 2019)

Oida... auch wenns schon genannt wurde ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2019)




----------



## Fatster (26. Februar 2019)

.... weiße Bescheid, woll!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (27. Februar 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. Februar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Februar 2019)




----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2019)

OLDSCHOOL - So krass zum Abfeiern


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2019)

Wenn ma gerad dabei sinn...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2019)

noch eins..... was sehr geil aufm TRAIL kommt...

IRON MAIDEN SHIT







*CHEERS !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtwaldflitza (2. März 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


> Gibts auch als deutsche Version/Hamburger Schule:



Zuu geil.
Hab früher und höre immer noch das erste Body Count Album hoch und runter, aber die deutscche Version kannte ich noch nicht.



Viagra_Boy schrieb:


>



Hab letztes Wochenende erst ne Rage Against The Maschine Cover Band gesehen. Die waren richtig richtig gut.
Die Manne von Rage haben jetzt ne neue Band welche Prophets Of Rage heißt.


----------



## Stadtwaldflitza (2. März 2019)

Was Altes:







Was noch Älteres:

Bei der Suche nach der Death Metal Band `Death` bin ich auf einer der ersten Punkbands überhaupt gestossen.







Und was neues:


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


>


quasi die US-Version:




;-)


----------



## Viagra_Boy (4. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (4. März 2019)

Selbstmord?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Selbstmord?


Überleg Dir das besser nochmal!


----------



## <NoFear> (5. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Selbstmord?





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Überleg Dir das besser nochmal!



Sad but true:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/musik/the-prodigy-saenger-keith-flint-ist-tot-a-1256134.html

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/musik/...-nachruf-auf-einen-firestarter-a-1256179.html


----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. März 2019)

Lemmy


----------



## <NoFear> (8. März 2019)

Stadtwaldflitza schrieb:


> Zuu geil.
> Hab früher und höre immer noch das erste Body Count Album hoch und runter, aber die deutscche Version kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


In diesem geilen Zusammenhang darf das FOLGENDE nicht fehlen...







_*".... Watching this now, look how soft the music industry has become now"*_


----------



## Viagra_Boy (9. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (9. März 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (9. März 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. März 2019)

Dritter Todestag von Keith Emerson (war übrigens mal Boss von Lemmy, lang ist's her)


----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. März 2019)




----------



## Dutshlander (13. März 2019)

Leo Lyons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. März 2019)

Heute live auf YT


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (16. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. März 2019)

....ain't no sunshine.......


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


>


...geiles Video


----------



## F_Hecker (17. März 2019)

*Hat jemand eine Idee oder besser Erfahrung, wie man an CD's von kleineren amerikanischen Bands kommt?*

Konkret geht es um folgende Bands:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2019)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> *Hat jemand eine Idee oder besser Erfahrung, wie man an CD's von kleineren amerikanischen Bands kommt?*
> 
> Konkret geht es um folgende Bands:


Bandcamp sollte da deine erste Adresse sein

https://komatsu.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ursinator2.0 (18. März 2019)




----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (21. März 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (22. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. März 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (31. März 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. April 2019)

25 Jahre RIP


----------



## kamil_ (5. April 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (7. April 2019)




----------



## BigJohn (7. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (8. April 2019)




----------



## kamil_ (11. April 2019)




----------



## Dutshlander (11. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. April 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. April 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. April 2019)

Tiger is back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (16. April 2019)

von dem Ochsebeidelsepp henn ses heid im Radio g´hedd 
der figgd jo alles weg, der Neger...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. April 2019)

Schöne Feiertage Zipfeeen


----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. April 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. April 2019)




----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2019)

drahdiwaberl schrieb:


>


Ließt sich fast genauso, klingt aber ganz anders.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (26. April 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (27. April 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. April 2019)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2019)




----------



## kamil_ (28. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamil_ (1. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (10. Mai 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Mai 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. Mai 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (12. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Mai 2019)

Verspätete Glückwünsche, ich drink a Halbe auf Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (16. Mai 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. Mai 2019)

Jazzrock-Urgestein Billy Cobham wurde gestern 75


----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Mai 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Mai 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Mai 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Mai 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (20. Juni 2019)

Michael Anthony


----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. Juni 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (20. Juni 2019)

50 Jahre Woodstock Zeit zu feiern


----------



## Deleted 216670 (23. Juni 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. Juni 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (2. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. Juli 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. Juli 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (12. Juli 2019)




----------



## Dutshlander (12. Juli 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (12. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. Juli 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. Juli 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. Juli 2019)

Elton


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (13. Juli 2019)




----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2019)




----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2019)

Ja, so haben die sich mal angehört... "an Tagen wie diesen" vergisst man das gerne mal


----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## BigJohn (22. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Juli 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (24. Juli 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (30. Juli 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (8. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (14. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (16. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (17. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (17. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (17. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (22. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (22. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Verspätete Glückwünsche, ich drink a Halbe auf Dich


Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)

Hab mir heute die LP „downgeloaded“ Sports ist die absolute Krachernummer.
Sax so mega


----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die LP „downgeloaded“ Sports ist die absolute Krachernummer.
> Sax so mega


Live der absoluter Hammer die Band  Unglaublich....Kommen hoffentlich bald mal wieder in die Gegend


----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


> Live der absoluter Hammer die Band  Unglaublich....Kommen hoffentlich bald mal wieder in die Gegend


Nimmst mich mit


----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Nimmst mich mit


Is zu heftig für dich vermute ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)

Okay dann bleib ich in

 fuckin Munich


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


>


Saugeil


----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Okay dann bleib ich in
> 
> fuckin Munich


heul net rum


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


> heul net rum


Zipfeee


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)

Ungesehene AC / DC Vid


----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ungesehene AC / DC Vid


Bumble Special


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. August 2019)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


> Bumble Special


Da bleibt ned viel Luft zum gleich ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Da bleibt ned viel Luft zum gleich ziehen


Hau rein  Der Faber war doch schon ne amtliche Ansage


----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (24. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (25. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. August 2019)

Zu Zeiten als Bon noch da war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. August 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (25. August 2019)

Hear Motorhead Frontman Lemmy Kilmister’s Lost Country Duet ‘The Mask’
Track will appear on Lynda Kay’s upcoming album Black & Gold

By Kory Grow
August 22, 2019 4:09PM ET




Lemmy Kilmister started writing the outlaw country song “The Mask” in 1979 — the same year he put out the screaming, hard-rock albums Overkill and Bomber with his band Motörhead — but didn’t finish it until three decades later. Now, a decade after that – and a couple of years after his death – the song is finally seeing the light of day.

Kilmister completed the song in 2009 with country singer Lynda Kay, who plays herself on the Amazon Prime series Goliath. The recording was thought to be lost but was recently rediscovered. It features Kilmister singing in a way that shows off his full voice, as opposed to the gruff grunts of Motörhead, and it is now the lead single off Kay’s upcoming album Black & Gold. A rare heart-on-sleeve love song by Kilmister, the lyrics concern a couple whose “love was doomed.” The LP is due out tomorrow, August 23rd.

In other Motörhead news, the music that Kilmister actually did put out in 1979 will be getting a reappraisal in a new box set, titled 1979, that collects the Overkill and Bomber albums along with live performances and outtakes. The collection is due out October 25th.

Shortly after Kilmister’s 2015 death, Metallica drummer Lars Ulrich paid tribute to him in an interview with Rolling Stone. “Lemmy was like a godfather, a parental figure,” he said. “He was someone you felt completely safe with. You were never judged. You were never intellectualized. You were never questioned. You were always just welcomed in to whatever level that they were capable of. … It made you feel like you were a part of something that was so much bigger than you, and it was such a safe and invigorating place for kids like myself, because it gave us a purpose.”


----------



## ursinator2.0 (25. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (26. August 2019)




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. August 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (28. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (31. August 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (3. September 2019)




----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. September 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. September 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (6. September 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (7. September 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. September 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. September 2019)

}-


----------



## Deleted 482182 (12. September 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (15. September 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. September 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. September 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (26. September 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (26. September 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (26. September 2019)

8 Nov Stuttgart


----------



## Viagra_Boy (2. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Oktober 2019)

RIP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (2. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (3. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Deleted 482182 (5. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Oktober 2019)

Ois guade Brian Johnson:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (5. Oktober 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Oktober 2019)

RIP Ginger Baker


----------



## BigJohn (10. Oktober 2019)

Vorbereitung fürs Wochenende:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. Oktober 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (23. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (24. Oktober 2019)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (24. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Fabeymer (28. Oktober 2019)

Alles so hart hier, passt nicht recht zum Reifendruck...back to fluff! 


✌?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. November 2019)

Reifendruck???


----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. November 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Dezember 2019)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (29. Dezember 2019)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

achja, extra für dich


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (31. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (31. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (31. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (31. Dezember 2019)

-


----------



## Messerharry (2. Januar 2020)

Hey, hier ist Fette Mucke und ned der fette und besoffene Gefühle Thread


----------



## Viagra_Boy (3. Januar 2020)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hey, hier ist Fette Mucke und ned der fette und besoffene Gefühle Thread


ich war nüchtern


----------



## Messerharry (3. Januar 2020)

...du schon, aber d´r Anner ned


----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. Januar 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (4. Januar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. Januar 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. Januar 2020)

Das neue Jahr fängt ja eher traurig an, was die Musikwelt betrifft:
RIP Neil Peart :-(





RIP Wolfgang Dauner :-(


----------



## Viagra_Boy (11. Januar 2020)




----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2020)

Tuareg Blues, was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Januar 2020)




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tuareg Blues, was es nicht alles gibt








Die Band ist richtig, richtig geil! 
Gibt's auch feine Remixes und Edits, z.B. von Bété.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (16. Januar 2020)

neulich im offenen Kanal drüber gestolpert:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. Januar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. Januar 2020)




----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2020)

Ende des Jahres wieder bei uns auf Tour






Manch einer möchte ihn ja vielleicht am 28. November in der Garage in Saarbrücken sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Januar 2020)

oder im Capitol in Offenbach


----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Januar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Januar 2020)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (23. Januar 2020)




----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Januar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Januar 2020)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Januar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (31. Januar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Februar 2020)




----------



## Muddybiker (10. Februar 2020)




----------



## Muddybiker (10. Februar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (10. Februar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. Februar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. Februar 2020)

Bon Scott 19.Feb.1980


----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. Februar 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (28. Februar 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (29. Februar 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. Februar 2020)

Seawas........Jamas!




Scho wieda Griechn!


----------



## Deleted 528194 (29. Februar 2020)

Fürn @525Rainer


----------



## 525Rainer (1. März 2020)

@Fatbikebiker66 
Bei mir eher so:


----------



## Viagra_Boy (3. März 2020)

das Original war ja schon geil, aber das hier is einfach nur


----------



## Viagra_Boy (4. März 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (4. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 528194 (6. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. März 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. März 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (13. März 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (13. März 2020)




----------



## Muddybiker (13. März 2020)




----------



## Muddybiker (13. März 2020)




----------



## Muddybiker (13. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (14. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (15. März 2020)




----------



## Muddybiker (17. März 2020)




----------



## Waits (17. März 2020)

Fette Bikes und Fette Mucke


----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. März 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (19. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (19. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2020)

KILLER BOOGIE - Let The Birds Fly........


----------



## Deleted 528194 (20. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. März 2020)




----------



## Fatster (21. März 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. März 2020)

Zeit, wieder die alte Lieder rauszuholen:




Meine Strategie ist, langfingrige Handschuhe zu tragen (hat gestern auch ein Onkel im TV empfohlen), denn die Oberfläche ist dein Feind (Stichwort Schmierinfektion)! Wenn's einer hat und die Türklinke drückt, den Einkaufswagen schiebt oder sich einen Kaffee zieht, dann haben es nach ihm alle anderen auch. Gewöhnungsbedürftig, geht aber. Hinterher so die Handschuhe ausziehen, dass man nicht an die Aussenseite kommt (wie das auch medizinisches Personal macht) und sowieso Hände waschen (mind. 20 Sekunden, normale Seife reicht).
Alles Gute!!!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. März 2020)




----------



## Kwietsch (21. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (22. März 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (22. März 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. März 2020)




----------



## Fatster (24. März 2020)

RIP Gabi


----------



## ursinator2.0 (26. März 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. März 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. März 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. März 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 528194 (27. März 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. März 2020)

Fatbikebiker66 schrieb:


>


Hoppsala, wo hasten das Ding ausgegraben ? Black Zeppelin


----------



## Deleted 528194 (28. März 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. März 2020)

Konzert von gestern, geht los bei 13.52:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (29. März 2020)




----------



## crashtest212 (29. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (31. März 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (2. April 2020)

Die krassesten Covers


----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (4. April 2020)

Dylan wusste es


----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. April 2020)

@Fatbikebiker66


----------



## ursinator2.0 (9. April 2020)

bleibt gesund


----------



## Deleted 528194 (10. April 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (11. April 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (11. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (12. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (12. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (14. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (18. April 2020)

Da derbThread noch immer existiert


----------



## Viagra_Boy (20. April 2020)

geiler film


----------



## Deleted 528194 (21. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (23. April 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. April 2020)

Fatbikebiker66 schrieb:


>


----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. April 2020)

In gehobenem Alter sollte man doch eigentlich eher Klassik und Jazz geil finden, ich entdecke plötzlich die Vollassis Limp Biszkit  die ich eigentlich immer scheisse fand 

Ich hab bestimmt Corona


----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. April 2020)

Wobei sich _Jazz_ und _vollassig_ ja nicht unbedingt ausschließen müssen


----------



## Deleted 528194 (25. April 2020)

Cover Serie weida: russisch englisch geht gut


----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (28. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (28. April 2020)




----------



## Messerharry (28. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 528194 (30. April 2020)

Vom legendären Riganclub, kennt wahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDDnSpW722ZL4&feature=share&playnext=1


----------



## F_Hecker (30. April 2020)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


>



Den "Hype" um die Band verstehe ich nicht.  Da zappelt so ein bierbäuchiger Kerl unmotiviert auf der Bühne rum, stellt seine Tätowierungen zur Schau und bekommt kaum eine vernünftigen Ton nebst Melodie raus. Und dann noch dieser unsägliche Bandname ...
Nichts gegen Bierbauch, nichts gegen Tätowierung, nichts gegen nicht singen können, nichts gegen schlechte Bandnamen, aber in Kombination ist das alles ziemlich Panne!


----------



## Deleted 528194 (30. April 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. April 2020)

F_Hecker schrieb:


> Den "Hype" um die Band verstehe ich nicht.  Da zappelt so ein bierbäuchiger Kerl unmotiviert auf der Bühne rum, stellt seine Tätowierungen zur Schau und bekommt kaum eine vernünftigen Ton nebst Melodie raus. Und dann noch dieser unsägliche Bandname ...
> Nichts gegen Bierbauch, nichts gegen Tätowierung, nichts gegen nicht singen können, nichts gegen schlechte Bandnamen, aber in Kombination ist das alles ziemlich Panne!


wusste garnet dass es da nen hype gibt  da hab ich wohl was verpasst


----------



## F_Hecker (30. April 2020)

Hab's in Anführungszeichen geschrieben ?


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. April 2020)

Hier mal ein durchtrainierter Kerl, extra für dich, die Mucke is aber ähnlich scheisse


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. April 2020)

und noch bissl nackte Haut


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. April 2020)

Fatbikebiker66 schrieb:


>


alle nackig, du Ferkel


----------



## Deleted 528194 (30. April 2020)




----------



## F_Hecker (30. April 2020)

Viagra_Boy schrieb:


> Hier mal ein durchtrainierter Kerl, extra für dich, die Mucke is aber ähnlich scheisse




Naja, da muss der Boy noch ziemlich viel Viagra einschießen bis er an Iggy ran kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (30. April 2020)

Iggy ist nicht durchtrainiert!
Iggy ist ausgezehrt, wenn man sich nur von Drogen und Hartalk ernährt wird man irgendwann so enden...


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. April 2020)

mönsch, seid ihr wählerisch   

besser ?


----------



## Deleted 528194 (30. April 2020)

Lieber alte Säcke


----------



## BigJohn (30. April 2020)

Fatbikebiker66 schrieb:


> Lieber alte Säcke


Alte unästhetische Säcke?


----------



## Viagra_Boy (30. April 2020)

Blödsinn, der Steve is voll sexy und kommt auch bei Weibern gut an


----------



## ursinator2.0 (30. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (1. Mai 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (3. Mai 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (7. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 528194 (7. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (9. Mai 2020)

Damit der Morgen mit was schönes beginnt ?


----------



## Viagra_Boy (9. Mai 2020)

aus den Kommentaren:  



Samuel Fishervor 1 Monat
Patton was prepared for COVID-19 10 years ago.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (10. Mai 2020)

RIP Little Richard


----------



## Viagra_Boy (14. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 528194 (14. Mai 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Mai 2020)

Beste Iron Maiden Besetzung EVER:
Harris, DiAnno, Murray, Smith, Burr...
The early years!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. Mai 2020)

23 Jahre später.....


----------



## Deleted 528194 (14. Mai 2020)

Kommerzband geworden


----------



## Deleted 528194 (14. Mai 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. Mai 2020)

Ist das Virus doch wenigstens für etwas gut:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Mai 2020)

☆16.05.2010 Ronny James Dio


----------



## Deleted 528194 (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (18. Mai 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (19. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. Mai 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Mai 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich war mein Plan für Peterchens Mondfahrt eine Rennradtour, um den Bollerwagenzombies zu entgehen:





Dann bin ich aber doch einfach wieder mit dem Fatbike losgefahrn:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Mai 2020)

Rockpalast 1980 !!!


----------



## drahdiwaberl (23. Mai 2020)

Do you remember about 1966....


----------



## Deleted 528194 (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (24. Mai 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (26. Mai 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (27. Mai 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (27. Mai 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (30. Mai 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (31. Mai 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (31. Mai 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (1. Juni 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (5. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (5. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (5. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (5. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (6. Juni 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Juni 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (6. Juni 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Juni 2020)




----------



## BigJohn (8. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (8. Juni 2020)

KING BUFFALO


----------



## Viagra_Boy (13. Juni 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 528194 (19. Juni 2020)




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (22. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. Juni 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (27. Juni 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (30. Juni 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (30. Juni 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (1. Juli 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Juli 2020)

Genevieve Artadi!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. Juli 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (8. Juli 2020)

Ringo wurde gestern achtzig Jahre jung, :


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. Juli 2020)

Da Isarindianer - 70!


----------



## Deleted 528194 (10. Juli 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (11. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (11. Juli 2020)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (17. Juli 2020)

Empfehlung, besser nicht Durchzippen, die besten Schmankerln kommen z.B. teilweise in den Intro`s und Outro`s


----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. Juli 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (17. Juli 2020)

R.I.P.  -  Mr. Chi Pig


----------



## Viagra_Boy (21. Juli 2020)




----------



## yo_eddy (21. Juli 2020)

Klassiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. Juli 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. Juli 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (25. Juli 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (27. Juli 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (2. August 2020)




----------



## BigJohn (3. August 2020)




----------



## eensfufzich (3. August 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/ActionFoerster
ich weiss nicht obs jetzt so fatbiketypische mugge ist, aber ich posts dennoch
ist n funprojekt welches n kumpel und ich seit n weilchen machen.
so in live, gitarre = kumpel / keyboards u. bass = ich / drums = pc (leider, n drummer fehlt noch)
weitere tracks folgen in nächster zeit


----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. August 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (10. August 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. August 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. August 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (14. August 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (18. August 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. August 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (3. September 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. September 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (4. September 2020)




----------



## hw_doc (15. September 2020)

Vor über 20 Jahren schon mit visionärer Gesichtsbedeckung...


----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. September 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (22. September 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (26. September 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. Oktober 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. Oktober 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (9. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (16. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (18. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Fatster (21. Oktober 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. Oktober 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (1. November 2020)




----------



## Fl0r14n (2. November 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. November 2020)

Neues Album nach 21 Jahren:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. November 2020)

.


----------



## Viagra_Boy (15. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viagra_Boy (17. November 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. November 2020)

Dünnes Bike und dünne Mucke:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (20. November 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (8. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (13. Dezember 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (16. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Dezember 2020)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (22. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (25. Dezember 2020)

RIP Leslie West


----------



## Viagra_Boy (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (2. Januar 2021)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (9. Januar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (29. Januar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (29. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 216670 (29. Januar 2021)

Bumble hast Dein Aluhut endlich abgelegt 🤣


----------



## Deleted 216670 (29. Januar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (30. Januar 2021)




----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Nevergreens?


----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Februar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (13. Februar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (15. Februar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (15. Februar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (15. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (16. Februar 2021)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (18. Februar 2021)

Blackred schrieb:


> Bumble hast Dein Aluhut endlich abgelegt 🤣


Sorry, garnet gesehn, war lang net hier und ähm Nein, der is stabiler denn je


----------



## Deleted 216670 (18. Februar 2021)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (23. Februar 2021)




----------



## Fl0r14n (23. Februar 2021)




----------



## Kittie (25. Februar 2021)

Vom zweitbesten Film aller Zeiten ....


----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2021)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (4. März 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (4. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 216670 (4. März 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (4. März 2021)

EB was cool before cool was cool


----------



## drahdiwaberl (7. März 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (7. März 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (8. März 2021)

Radioentdeckung- eher spezielle Mischung aus Hysteriepunk, Prog, Freejazz und Klezmer:


----------



## drahdiwaberl (9. März 2021)

R.I.P.  -  L.G. Petrov


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 216670 (11. März 2021)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (12. März 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (13. März 2021)




----------



## drahdiwaberl (13. März 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (13. März 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (18. März 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. März 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (22. März 2021)




----------



## BigJohn (23. März 2021)




----------



## wartool (23. März 2021)

Blackred schrieb:


>


Mit dem Teil ahbe ich damals das Dach meines Fiat Uno dauerhaft verbogen X-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 216670 (31. März 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. April 2021)




----------



## MTBpleasure (4. April 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. April 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (16. April 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (23. April 2021)




----------



## MTBpleasure (25. April 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Mai 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (17. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 216670 (22. Mai 2021)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


>


Übel. Unwürdig


----------



## Deleted 216670 (22. Mai 2021)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (23. Mai 2021)

Blackred schrieb:


> Übel. Unwürdig


Och, ich denke, der Udo sieht das selbst eher ziemlich locker


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Mai 2021)

🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻


----------



## Deleted 216670 (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## Deleted 216670 (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Mai 2021)

CU   IBC 🍻👍  war ne schöne Zeit ✌️


----------



## Viagra_Boy (28. Juli 2021)




----------



## Viagra_Boy (28. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Fatster (25. April 2022)

RIP Kurti 😔


----------



## Fatster (30. November 2022)

Bye, bye, Chrissi 😔


----------

